# So, what are you reading (2010)?



## 911jason

*Just finished:*



Great story written in the late 80's about a team of commandos taking over a nuclear missile silo in the U.S. and attempting to start World War III. However, the apparent OCR scan they used to create the e-book was TERRIBLE!!! About 10 times in the book, God was COD, WWIII became WWHI, among numerous other errors. I asked for, and received, a refund from Amazon.

*About to start:*


----------



## Jeff

​
This is free at the moment. I'm really having trouble with the author's style and may not finish it.


----------



## jyce

I'm currently reading The Girl with a Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Leslie

I have two holdovers from 2009 that I am continuing into the new year: The Dark Tide by Josh Lanyon and The Privilege of the Sword by Ellen Kushner. Josh's book is really good and I am savoring it.

L


----------



## Tabby

Last night I finished Heartsick by Chelsea Cain







, and I loved it! It is a psychological thriller, my favorite genre. I really enjoyed reading this book. For me, it was one of those that you want to keep reading, but you also don't want to read too fast and end it. I do plan on reading the other two in this series soon.











My first book of 2010 is Under the Dome by Stephen King







.


----------



## KindleGirl

I am currently reading Prime Time by Hank Phillipi Ryan and really enjoying it. I have already purchased book 2 in the 3 book series.

Tabby...glad to hear you liked Heartsick. That one is on my list to read. Let us know about Under the Dome...I started it and then stopped as it moved really slowly I thought. I will pick it up again at another time and try again.


----------



## Susan in VA

Currently reading _Gone for a Soldier_, by our own KB author Jeff Hepple, and will probably finish that tonight. Then on to the next ones in the series.

Not sure about the next Kindle book after that yet, I have a ton of unread ones, but probably I'll just read through the accumulated samples first and do some weeding/shopping.

Next on the list are some paper books. One that I had started weeks ago and unfortunately never got around to finishing, _Ladies and Gentlemen of the Jury -- Greatest Closing Arguments in Modern Law_. Then there are two I got for Christmas, _The Piano Teacher_ by Janice Lee and _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_ by Stieg Larsson.

Don't know anything about those last two yet. But my mom gave them to me, so they're probably good. (Then again, she also gave me a political autobiography, not my favorite genre at the best of times, and even less so when the "author" is someone whose grasp of geography [among other topics] is questionable. But I promised my mom I would actually read it. )

Oh, and I'm going to finish the Harry Potter series! I never finished reading them, just through book two, but now DD has discovered them so I'm reading them as well so that we can talk about them (some parts might be a bit frightening to her, so I want to know what's happening).


----------



## Wunderkind

I'm reading Stephen King's Under the Dome. I had hoped to finish it in 2009 but had too much going on during the holidays. I am really enjoying it so far; about 75% through.


----------



## Dave Dykema

I'm finishing up a really nice memoir about trying to make it in Hollywood and the world of publishing. For all the self-published Kindleholics around here, it seems like a good read...


----------



## MLPMom

I just started Sea Of Monsters by Rick Riordan, I would like to finish the series and also the Sookie Stackhouse series. 
I also started Dracula which I had never read before. I would like to finish them all this year.

There are a few new series I would love to start as well but am still waiting on all of the books in the series to be released for the Kindle.

Why do authors let only part of series get released? That just seems silly to me.


----------



## sheista

I had my list before I received my DX, now I'm not so sure.  

I always used the library for my books but they currently do not have ebooks for loan.  I will probably take my list, get kindle pricing and put together a "budget."  Maybe I'll get lucky and some will be free or low cost


----------



## melissaj323

I am going to start Dark Fever by Karen Marie Moning.


----------



## Author Eyes

=10pt]


Dave Dykema said:


> I'm finishing up a really nice memoir about trying to make it in Hollywood and the world of publishing. For all the self-published Kindleholics around here, it seems like a good read...
> 
> [size=10pt]
> *LOL! Kindleholics. I love it.*
> 
> Shelley Stout
> author of RADIUM HALOS


----------



## daveconifer

I'm working on Duma Key at the moment.  After that it's Under the Dome for me.

If DK takes a turn that I don't like (I'm already seeing some signs of this) I'm going to bail on it.  I'm a Stephen King reader way back but once in a while it goes the wrong way for me.


----------



## marianneg

I just finished _Under the Dome_ today (started it last week). Before that I read _Dragonfly in Amber_, so I'm a little tired after blowing through both of those on my vacation. I'm thinking that I want a "fun" non-fiction read next, but I'm not sure what yet.


----------



## Neekeebee

My Kindle is re-charging at the moment (too many free book downloads the last 2 days, and battery life being not what it used to be) but when it is done, I will get back to reading _All God's Creatures_ by Carolyn McSparren. Her style seems so real that I had to check again to make sure it was fiction.

N


----------



## mistyd107

First up for me in 2010 is


----------



## angelad

The Blank Slate, Pinker.  Awesome read.


----------



## Author Eyes

Here's what I'm reading:

http://www.amazon.com/American-Fuji-ebook/dp/B000OCXH6I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1262397713&sr=1-1


----------



## drenee

I want to go to my Amazon account, see which 10 books I bought first, and read those before the end of March.  
I want to read The Drums of Autumn and The Fiery Cross of the Gabaldon series.  

I have three more books in the Stephanie Plum series, but I'm saving them to read while I'm undergoing the radiation treatments. 

deb


----------



## MichelleR

Although, I have 4 Vine books to read & review and am behind.


----------



## chevauchee

Just finished: 










About to start:


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I just finished reading a funny and entertaining amateur sleuth mystery by new author, Barbara Deshong. The book is called _Too Fat & Too Thin _ and was great fun. I'm about to start _The Red Fox _ by Anthony Hyde. This thriller was written over 20 years ago and has been sitting on my TBR a long time, but I'm managing to work my way through the pile.

I want to keep reading a mix of new and well known mystery authors, and try some fantasy this year as well.

Debra


----------



## Maxx

I just finished listening to:



and getting ready to start listening to:



On kindle I just started reading:


----------



## almeisan

Just started: Dissolution by C.J. Sansom


----------



## Nathan Sugbury

I've just finished reading the Kindle edition of The Resurrection of Deacon Shader by Derek Prior. I read the first edition last year and thoroughly enjoyed it for its wit, pace, pathos and intelligent (though lightly handled) exploration of human nature, belief and the conflicts that (both internally and externally) affect mortal lives. The Kindle version is well formatted and easy to read. 

I found on re-reading the book on Kindle that a number of layers started to reveal themselves to me - things I had not noticed during my first read. This, I believe, is the great strength of this book - it can be read as a fast-paced gritty action-packed sword and sorcery tale or it can be considered and reflected upon. Its appeal is thus far-reaching and it is one of those gems that bears more fruit upon successive re-reads.

Thus far this is the best new fantasy I have discovered in the past few years - it is unashamedly original and mould-breaking; a welcome respite from the mass of formulaic tripe that often characterises the genre.


----------



## mlewis78

I've just started reading Kathryn Stockett's _*The Help*_.


----------



## TC Beacham

I'm reading Jan Burke for the first time, and really enjoying this book!


----------



## Rie142

I am reading Fire-Heart... However I had to stop because my family was unhappy with me. _ I keep muttering and yelling at the Kindle. He is gonna get her, pay more attention. He is evil I tell you. PAY ATTENTION!  _

So I am also reading some romance book. Can't remember the name but it is pretty good.

The Elf Hunter series is gonna be the death of me. It is so gripping I forget to eat and I am tired of drinking cold tea and coffee. My mom keeps bringing me cups of coffee and I forgot to tell her I quit drinking it. LOL Oh well I will quit again when I am done with the third book in the series.


----------



## Leslie

Keeping the holiday spirit going for a few more days, I decided to read this:











My friend Erastes gave it five stars and we tend to like the same books, so I am looking forward to this one.

EDIT: This was a short novella and I read it this afternoon. Absolutely fabulous! Historical fiction and lots of great detail. I loved it.

L


----------



## worktolive

I had to choose the first book for 2010 for my bookclub and decided on this:











mainly because I got it for free when Oprah was giving it away. 

By the way, to the poster who is reading American Fuji - I loved that book!


----------



## marianneg

I just started this (thanks, Geoffrey for reminding me of the title!):


----------



## drenee

I finished Pride and Prejudice on audiobook on my way to visit my son and daughter.  And I started Outlander on audiobook on my way home.  
I'm finishing up, thank goodness, the Virgin River series with the 6th, and I hope last, book of the series.  I think it's Temptation Ridge.
deb


----------



## Leslie

marianner said:


> I just started this (thanks, Geoffrey for reminding me of the title!):


I love this board so much. This sounds like a great book. I just ordered up the sample. Thanks for the rec!


----------



## Taborcarn

I just finished my first Kindle book, The Girl who Played with Fire


I've now started on Mercury Falls.


----------



## Aravis60

I started this one today and so far am really enjoying it.

I was reading it during a break in my class and I was laughing out loud. I bet the other folks in my class thought that I was crazy.


----------



## Rie142

I started this one last night. I am enjoying it very much.


----------



## Lalaboobaby

Started reading this. Been loving the series. It has started a bit slow. I love the fighting scenes.


----------



## chevauchee




----------



## worktolive

marianner said:


> I just started this (thanks, Geoffrey for reminding me of the title!):


Read this a few years back and absolutely loved it!


----------



## cagnes

Just finished & loved it...










just started...


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU

Just finished:











Just started:











I've really been enjoying this series. A nice epic fantasy escape.


----------



## Magpie

I'm reading...


Jamie and Claire*sigh*


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The way the cover is done up, you'd think I was reading a novelization of the movie "Alien", but this is "Voyage of the Space Beagle". A classic from the Golden Age of Science Fiction, it is a series of adventures set on an exploratory starship. One of the adventures is indeed very much like "Alien", enough so that the movie producers settled out of court in the copyright infringement lawsuit. I recall watching "Alien" in the theater for the first time, and trying to remember how the starship crew defeated the monster in this story! I first read it when I was in 10th grade, and it was a moldy oldie even then. Still a good read on my Kindle!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

_Boneshaker _by Cherie Priest, a random pick up from my library's new release shelf:


----------



## dnagirl

_My Life in France_ by Julia Child. The great thing is, as I'm reading, my brain is hearing the words in her voice.


----------



## prairiesky

I am reading Swan Song and can't put it down. I am reading it on Kindle.


----------



## melissaj323

I'm reading 







and







.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm reading The Agony Column by Earl Derr Biggers









It's priced well: Free.  it's a sort of espionage murder mystery set at the start of WWI told by way of letters between a couple of folks in "the Agony Column" of the _Daily Mail_ in London.


----------



## Addie

Finished Outlander for the first time. I decided to read it because of all the fans on here, and I'm very glad I did. It's nice to have the book club questions to go to as well. 
After reading Outlander, I immediately ordered Dragonfly in Amber and finished that. So now I'm working on Voyager. I'm flying through them and am really enjoying them. Although, it's weird constantly reading my name in the books. 
I actually find myself constantly wanting to reach for my K2 to see what happens next. It's causing me to be very unproductive with everything else.


----------



## Dave Dykema

Currently about 40% done with Richard Price's Lush Life. It's a gripping police case (so far) and shows all the trials and corruption that goes on behind the scenes of a case.


----------



## marianneg

AddieLove said:


> Finished Outlander for the first time. I decided to read it because of all the fans on here, and I'm very glad I did. It's nice to have the book club questions to go to as well.
> After reading Outlander, I immediately ordered Dragonfly in Amber and finished that. So now I'm working on Voyager. I'm flying through them and am really enjoying them. Although, it's weird constantly reading my name in the books.
> I actually find myself constantly wanting to reach for my K2 to see what happens next. It's causing me to be very unproductive with everything else.


I got hooked on Outlander due to this board as well  I have to space them out, though - just too big for me to read one after another! I just finished _Dragonfly in Amber_ a little after Christmas, and I'm probably going to postpone starting _Voyager_ until the summer. If I try to read it while school's in session it'll probably get me in trouble


----------



## JennaAnderson

I'm currently trying to read Slow Hands but it's not grabbing me.










I've read many classics and next on my list is The Island of Dr. Moreau.
I tend to read a couple things at once.










Jenna


----------



## NogDog

JennaAnderson said:


> I'm currently trying to read Slow Hands but it's not grabbing me.
> ...


Pun intended?


----------



## MichelleR




----------



## Jen

I've been reading The Fiery Cross in the Outlander series for 6 months.....with as busy as I've been I hope to finish it by the end of 2010! Hey Outlander girls, does this one pick up?!


----------



## Liam

I just started



and have been thoroughly enjoying The Novels of P.G. Wodehouse


----------



## drenee

I started Outlander on audiobooks this week.  I read the book a few months ago, and the audiobook is awesome.
deb


----------



## Rhiathame

I have been plowing through the Miles Vorkosigan books. I started the series just after Christmas and I am almost done with the last one (the 18th!) and look forward to the next one scheduled from Baen in November (bah what a long wait!).

I am re-listening to the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan to try and remind myself of what is happening so that I can read the new one, but I happily have months before I get there!


----------



## Malweth

Rhiathame said:


> I am re-listening to the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan to try and remind myself of what is happening so that I can read the new one, but I happily have months before I get there!


Me too! I think these are books that will be with us for many, many years. Robert Jordan was an excellent writer and I hear Brandon Sanderson is doing good work with the last books.


----------



## kevindorsey

I'm looking through this thread for some suggestions.  Want to get something a bit different from my usual routine.


----------



## Neekeebee

NogDog said:


> Pun intended?


LOL. I was thinking the exact same thing.

N


----------



## fictionfandd

I finished up The Kite Runner by Khaled Hosseini.........










and I'm now reading Infected by Scott Sigler.


----------



## Addie

marianner said:


> I got hooked on Outlander due to this board as well  I have to space them out, though - just too big for me to read one after another! I just finished _Dragonfly in Amber_ a little after Christmas, and I'm probably going to postpone starting _Voyager_ until the summer. If I try to read it while school's in session it'll probably get me in trouble


Oh, yes. If I had read these books in school, there's a good possibility I would have failed a few classes.  Reading them is a nice distraction that sucks you in and steals all your time. It's with situations like this that you would wish for two bodies. One to read the fun stuff and another to read the boring school stuff.


----------



## robjond

I just finished "Open" by Andre Agassi.

VERY good book.


----------



## chilady1

Fictionfandd - let me know what you think of Infected.  I have this book on my Amazon Wishlist but haven't purchased it yet.  Dying to know what somewhat else thinks.  Thanks!


----------



## MeganW

I'm currently reading "Under the Dome" by Stephen King, and I'm about 25% through it.  Great book so far!  Very compelling.  Next will probably be the first 3 books in the Southern Vampire series (maybe more -- I bought the 8-book set), or else the first book in the Vampire Academy series.  Or maybe something completely non-vampire, like "Her Fearful Symmetry" by Audrey Niffenegger.  They're all on my Kindle, just calling my name.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## karij123

Liam said:


> and have been thoroughly enjoying The Novels of P.G. Wodehouse


I just downloaded some P G Wodehouse books myself. Can't wait to start into them

I have to admit I'm thoroughly enjoying this and other threads showing what people are reading. I've only had my Kindle a few weeks and have read about 20 books on it so far. All of them recommended from this site.

Right now, I'm reading Body Double by Tess Gerritsen. I think the next might be My Man Jeeves


----------



## dnagirl

chilady1 said:


> Fictionfandd - let me know what you think of Infected. I have this book on my Amazon Wishlist but haven't purchased it yet. Dying to know what somewhat else thinks. Thanks!


I'm not Fictionfandd, but I just read Infected and the sequel Contagious. They were both excellent, though I must say I like Infected more. It made my skin crawl at times and it made me cringe, but I thought it was well written and an interesting plot.


----------



## Figment

dnagirl said:


> I'm not Fictionfandd, but I just read Infected and the sequel Contagious. They were both excellent, though I must say I like Infected more. It made my skin crawl at times and it made me cringe, but I thought it was well written and an interesting plot.


What she said. I loved them both, and am very much looking forward to release of the third book: Pandemic. These are insanely fast reads. You start reading, and before you know it, dinner is late...or, as on the second day, dinner is Rice Krispies!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I was fortunate enough to have downloaded "The Ark" by Boyd Morrison before it was taken off of Amazon.  Between selling our house and moving across country, I just now had time to start reading it.  I love it!!!  According to his website, it is supposed to be released in June of this year.  I highly recommend it!


----------



## JennaAnderson

NogDog said:


> Pun intended?


That's so funny! NO I didn't do that on purpose. Ha ha!

The Slow Hands are still not grabbing me.  I hate starting a book and not finishing it so I will probably force myself to read a few more chapters and see if it starts to interest me.

Jenna


----------



## Shadin

currently on(I love free books)











dont know what ill read next. Ive found too many good suggestions on kindleboards.


----------



## cagnes

Just finished Water for Elephants & *loved* it!










Just starting Sarah's Key.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm reading Let the Great World Spin by Colum McCann and No Irish Need Apply by Edward C. Patterson.


----------



## fictionfandd

chilady1 said:


> Fictionfandd - let me know what you think of Infected. I have this book on my Amazon Wishlist but haven't purchased it yet. Dying to know what somewhat else thinks. Thanks!


Sure, I'm about halfway through and I'm enjoying it. It's a page turner for sure, but you better have a strong stomach, it's pretty gruesome. Some of the descriptions have made me cringe.


----------



## plumboz

Reading: An Instance of the Fingerpost by Iain Pears. About 150 pages in and enjoying very much.


Listening to audio book: A Confederacy of Dunces by John Kennedy Toole. I've read this a couple of times and it is one of my favorites. This audiobook is terrific and makes my commute go much better.

I have no idea how to put the cover art in this message!


----------



## R. M. Reed

Elfhunter. Something very bad just happened that makes Gorgon more powerful. Booo! But he has great hair.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Right now, I'm reading a book written a little over 20 years ago by Anthony Hyde. _The Red Fox _ is a beautifully written thriller before the days of cellphones, Ipods, and laptops. The pargraphs are long, descriptions go into great detail, and there's not that much dialogue. It's like reading from a different era but I'm really enjoying the book so far. I'm about 170 pages into it.

Debra


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Right now, I'm reading a book written a little over 20 years ago by Anthony Hyde. _The Red Fox _ is a beautifully written thriller before the days of cellphones, Ipods, and laptops. The pargraphs are long, descriptions go into great detail, and there's not that much dialogue. It's like reading from a different era but I'm really enjoying the book so far. I'm about 170 pages into it.
> 
> Debra


I like that sort of book now and then. I usually find I get much deeper into the story than with some modern 'thrillers'. It's like scuba diving instead of, say, water skiing. Both water sports, but very different experiences.


----------



## chilady1

*About 67% of the way through this:*


----------



## dnagirl

Finished up _Snodgrass Vacation _ by Dave Conifer, which I enjoyed very much.

Starting _The Third Peregrination_ by Edward C. Patterson. I'm hoping to finish so I can participate in the Read with the Author Klub for the third book, but this one is pretty long.


----------



## meljackson

Just finished Not a Fire Exit. I have a terrible cold and sore throat and I don't know if it was that or the meds but I just could not seem to figure out what was going on so I didn't enjoy it much. I may try to read it again after I'm feeling better. 

Going to read Fireproof next. 

Melissa


----------



## Ann in Arlington

dnagirl said:


> Starting _The Third Peregrination_ by Edward C. Patterson. I'm hoping to finish so I can participate in the Read with the Author Klub for the third book, but this one is pretty long.


Feel free to go ahead and post your thoughts int the existing Book club discussion thread for _The Third Peregrination_ and then you can catch up with the next one whenever as well!


----------



## kevindorsey

The Crossroads Cafe by Deborah Smith (Kindle Edition - Aug 1, 2006) - Kindle Book
Buy: $0.00 

#1 in Fiction.  Interesting.


----------



## radiantmeg

Jen said:


> I've been reading The Fiery Cross in the Outlander series for 6 months.....with as busy as I've been I hope to finish it by the end of 2010! Hey Outlander girls, does this one pick up?!


I hope so, as I'm having the same problem. I've been trying to finish it for weeks.


----------



## cheerio

The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes by Arthur Conan Sir Doyle (Kindle Edition - Mar 1, 1999) - Kindle Book

Never read it in school, thought I would start now


----------



## NogDog

Started this last night; looks to be up to the quality of the rest of the series:


----------



## Hoosiermama

I love Sherlock Holmes, and a friend recommended The Beekeeper's Apprentice. I'm reading it now. There's an entire series of these, and my plan is to read them all in order this year.

http://www.laurierking.com/books/mary-russell


----------



## cagnes

I'm reading The Story of Edgar Sawtelle, Dress Your Family in Corduroy and Denim & listening to audiobook... Lord John and the Private Matter.


----------



## LaRita

Hoosiermama said:


> I love Sherlock Holmes, and a friend recommended The Beekeeper's Apprentice. I'm reading it now. There's an entire series of these, and my plan is to read them all in order this year.
> 
> http://www.laurierking.com/books/mary-russell


I love the Mary Russell books! I was soooo glad when the entire series finally appeared in the Kindle store.


----------



## joanne29

I just finished New Moon by Stephanie Meyer and liked it quit a bit.



Now I am reading Infected by Scott Sigler, and so far I am hooked.



DTB links


----------



## MariaESchneider

Just finished Lies I Told My Children by Karen McQuestion -- Good stuff! Funny, fun and sometimes inspirational. It was a nice easy collection of essays about family life, a little like reading a blog--weird stuff happens, interesting stuff happens, funny stuff happens...life happens! Enjoyed it and the price was right.


----------



## Aravis60

Just started


----------



## dnagirl

Ann in Arlington said:


> Feel free to go ahead and post your thoughts int the existing Book club discussion thread for _The Third Peregrination_ and then you can catch up with the next one whenever as well!


Thanks Ann! I've made it through the first two sections, so I'll post my thoughts on those when I get home tonight.


----------



## TC Beacham

Reading samples to choose my next female sleuth story, but also read the sample for THE SECRET LIFE OF CEECEE WILKES by Diane Chamberlain and found it very compelling. So many great choices!


----------



## drenee

Dress Your Family in Corduroy and Denim by David Sedaris.  
deb


----------



## loca

Aravis60 said:


> Just started


Cool looking cover.


----------



## Aravis60

loca said:


> Cool looking cover.


I thought so. I got it from the library and there are silver sparkly bits all through the door and around the outside of the cover. Of course, you can't judge a book by its cover, but the cover was one of the reasons that I picked it up in the first place.  I like it so far.


----------



## drenee

I often pick up a book because of a nice cover.  
deb


----------



## melissaj323

I am hooked on this series! (and find myself looking at the shadows differently! ha ha)


----------



## Neekeebee

Aravis60 said:


> Just started


One of the first books I read on my Kindle. Hope you enjoy the book as much as I did!

N


----------



## joanne29

melissaj323 said:


> I am hooked on this series! (and find myself looking at the shadows differently! ha ha)


Me too, and I am dying waiting for the next in the series! Mac I miss you!


----------



## almeisan

Currently reading: The Book Thief by Markus Zusak.











Edit: just finished it, one of the best I've read in a long time!


----------



## DYB

I abandoned Scott Sigler's Contagious







for now and have started "Jane Bites Back." So far I must say I'm not impressed (33% into it). All the reviews have described it as hilarious. I haven't laughed once, though there's a few amusing things. Mostly it's just really cute - _too_ cute. The writing is on the pretentious side: if I see another "atop" I'll scream. Who says "atop?" I don't think Austen ever used "atop" either. And even if she did, "atop" in an otherwise modern narrative is just stupid.  There's also some glaring autobiographical misinformation. Ford writes that Austen's works were published anonymously during her lifetime and that only a small circle of friends knew she was the author of her books. It becomes a story point in Ford's narrative. But this is a lie. Though Austen didn't make a lot of money from her books people knew she was the author. The Prince Regent knew and was a big fan. She was asked to dedicate "Emma" to him. Austen received fan mail from other authors and was friendly with Sir Walter Scott. Why would Ford just make this up? It's very annoying.


----------



## Taborcarn

Just finished Mercury Falls.


Funny, although at times it seems a bit forced, trying to be a bit too Douglas Adams-ish.

Now I'm starting on the Night Angel trilogy. Planning on reading the first book and moving on to something else. Usually I don't like blowing all the way through the series at once and tend to break it up, but I really get hooked I'll stick with it.


----------



## Leslie

I am reading:











slightly farfetched but I haven't gotten to the "why am I reading this?" stage. At the moment, it appears that the intrepid heroes have been captured by pirates. LOL.

L


----------



## carebear

Aravis60 said:


> I started this one today and so far am really enjoying it.
> 
> I was reading it during a break in my class and I was laughing out loud. I bet the other folks in my class thought that I was crazy.


I love Terry Pratchett. I have re-read most of his books.


----------



## loca

I'm actually reading my Grandmas book that she never published.  Very interesting so far.


----------



## meljackson

loca, SO cool!

Melissa


----------



## drenee

loca, she can publish it for Kindle.  
deb


----------



## 911jason

Finished about a week ago:



It was pretty good... somewhat similar in many ways to the book I had finished a few weeks ago, _The Perfect Assassin_ by Ward Larsen.

Just finished today:



It was not great... kinda felt like I had to plow through it. This is the 3rd in a series following LAPD officers out of the Hollywood Station. The first was great, the second was not so great, this third novel wasn't much better.

Now starting:


----------



## Jane917

My first image! I am reading The Crossroads Cafe by Deborah Smith. I am glad I got it free a few days ago, but it is worth the $9.99 it is priced at now.


----------



## chilady1

Finished these two in the series:



















Now, on the last book. I am loving the main character in this book Isabel (Izzy) MacNeil, very lively character.


----------



## DYB

I breezed through "Jane Bites Back."











I didn't like it. I only laughed once, at the line "I just killed Charlotte Brontë!" The rest of it was one big blah. From the cover and the descriptions I expected Jane Austen to be a sausy minx who rampages through the publishing world settling scores. Instead Ford turns her into a spineless damsel in distress who needs a big strong man to save her. And when she doesn't need to be saved she desperately wants him to take a hike, but doesn't have the strength to send him away. (It's the same man, by the way: Lord Byron.) Elizabeth Bennet would be rolling over in her grave if she saw what's become of her creator.

The rest of the characters are 1.5 dimensional at best. Jane's other suitor is Walter - a "contractor" who restores old houses to shiny perfection. So we know he's handy. He's got big strong hands (and you know what they say about big hands). He quotes Shakespeare. And he cooks. I think the author is projecting...

If the sequel is a freebie - I'll read it. But I don't think I'll be spending any money on it.


----------



## talleylynn

I'm really enjoying this book because it is a trip down memory lane and fills in a lot of the background information of the times and what was going on with the show as well as the nation.


----------



## 5711

Just finished an Elmore Leonard one from the early 90s titled Pronto. A bookie has to escape mob guys and the cops by fleeing to Italy, but of course they follow him there. The foreign setting was a nice change for Leonard, though it lost its way in the middle. Could have been a third shorter.

Also just finished JA Konrath's Shot of Tequila, which I reviewed. Not always a fan of over-the-top action, but Konrath kept me in it with noir style and well-drawn characters.

Check em out.


----------



## anivyl

just finished the Eye of the World (finally!), as well as Deja Dead by Kathy Reichs. Now, I am moving on to their sequels... very intriguing.


----------



## NogDog

Finished this afternoon. Was good, though not as good as the best in the series. I think maybe Brust has written himself into a bit of a hole with the whole "the Jhereg want to kill Vlad at any cost" thing. Still a good read if you're into the series, but I would not start with this one.











Next up looks to be:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Started Ed's _The Dragon's Pool_. . . . only one chapter in and there's already a sort of twist! This should be a wild ride.


----------



## fictionfandd

chilady1 said:


> Fictionfandd - let me know what you think of Infected. I have this book on my Amazon Wishlist but haven't purchased it yet. Dying to know what somewhat else thinks. Thanks!


Just finished INFECTED today, it was a fun read.....a real page turner. As I mentioned before though, really gruesome and gory. Still, I enjoyed it a lot and will eventually pick up the sequel CONTAGIOUS.

I'm going to start reading ORIGIN by J.A. Konrath.....reviews sounded good!


----------



## marianneg

marianner said:


> I just started this (thanks, Geoffrey for reminding me of the title!):


Finished this yesterday, but still need to review it. It's a really good story; I recommend it.

I started this one:










I've always been intrigued by the title and told that I _must_ read Philip K. Dick. I actually picked it up over a year ago at a really good price, but let it slide down my TBR list.


----------



## marianneg

fictionfandd said:


> I'm going to start reading ORIGIN by J.A. Konrath.....reviews sounded good!


I really liked this one. I actually gave it a 5-star review. Love J.A. Konrath's twisted imagination!


----------



## Lionspaw

I'm sorry, I have not learned to insert a picture of the book, but I have just finished:

_The Terror_ by Dan Simmons. Longish, but I enjoyed it. I like adventure, man-against-nature reading.

Now reading: _The Last Juror_ by John Grisham. I normally avoid authors who turn out dozens and dozens of books, but I am enjoying this one.


----------



## fictionfandd

Lionspaw said:


> I'm sorry, I have not learned to insert a picture of the book, but I have just finished:
> 
> _The Terror_ by Dan Simmons. Longish, but I enjoyed it. I like adventure, man-against-nature reading.
> 
> Now reading: _The Last Juror_ by John Grisham. I normally avoid authors who turn out dozens and dozens of books, but I am enjoying this one.


If you look on the Kindle Board banner up top there is a 'Link-Maker' with instructions on how to add a direct link and image to the book. The Terror was good, but yes a bit long.


----------



## chilady1

fictionfandd said:


> Just finished INFECTED today, it was a fun read.....a real page turner. As I mentioned before though, really gruesome and gory. Still, I enjoyed it a lot and will eventually pick up the sequel CONTAGIOUS.


Thanks for the heads up - I think I will go buy it! Appreciate you coming back and letting me know!


----------



## DYB

fictionfandd said:


> Just finished INFECTED today, it was a fun read.....a real page turner. As I mentioned before though, really gruesome and gory. Still, I enjoyed it a lot and will eventually pick up the sequel CONTAGIOUS.


I also really liked "Infected." But I just abandoned "Contagious" half-way through. I'll finish it eventually, but I found the sequel too long, too much of the same thing, and the characterization of certain characters way too cartoonish and, frankly, offensive.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Right now I'm reading











And I'm listening to this audiobook


----------



## BrassMan

Finished this trilogy over the holidays (in DTB, vol. 2 in Kindle edition, & 3rd., a DTB from Amazon.uk):

  

By golly, these were fine reads--great, long, involved stories you could just wallow in, and with an unusual, unforgettable heroine who reminded me of my own Ana Darcy (of the Distant Cousin series). Some might find them too long, too detailed, even too tedious, but I bought into them early on and couldn't get enough. I kept sneaking away from our company to read a few more pages. Couldn't wait for them all to come out for Kindle--I plan to treasure the DTB versions. They're too good to leave to electrons alone. Dang, I wish there were more stories and characters like these!


----------



## DYB

Has the price gone down on "The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest?"  Last I checked it was about $15.  Also, I don't want any spoilers, but is the ending of the novel final?  Or a cliffhanger?  Since there will be no more from Larsson I'd hate to know that the final book ends on a cliffhanger.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jen said:


> I've been reading The Fiery Cross in the Outlander series for 6 months.....with as busy as I've been I hope to finish it by the end of 2010! Hey Outlander girls, does this one pick up?!


If I remember correctly, this was my least favorite of the series. I'm doing a re-read right now and am currently about halfway through Voyager. I prefer to listen to the audiobooks of this series. I catch a lot more that way.


----------



## drenee

Luv, I agree.  I am listening to Outlander and I'm amazed at how much more I'm catching.  
deb


----------



## BrassMan

DYB said:


> Has the price gone down on "The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest?" Last I checked it was about $15. Also, I don't want any spoilers, but is the ending of the novel final? Or a cliffhanger? Since there will be no more from Larsson I'd hate to know that the final book ends on a cliffhanger.


I ordered it from the UK, so in dollars it came to about $27. Worth every penny, sez me. No spoilers, but yes, the end was satisfyingly final. In my opinion, each book was better than the last, which means the last was best of all. No cliffhanger, OK?


----------



## DYB

BrassMan said:


> I ordered it from the UK, so in dollars it came to about $27. Worth every penny, sez me. No spoilers, but yes, the end was satisfyingly final. In my opinion, each book was better than the last, which means the last was best of all. No cliffhanger, OK?


Thanks! I downloaded it to my Kindle (from the UK) and will read it next.


----------



## 1131

I finished True Compass and was surprised by how much I liked it. But then I've always been a history geek










I've started Heat Wave - again. I tried to read it when it 1st came out but couldn't get into it. This time around I'm liking it very much.


----------



## 1131

Jen said:


> I've been reading The Fiery Cross in the Outlander series for 6 months.....with as busy as I've been I hope to finish it by the end of 2010! Hey Outlander girls, does this one pick up?!


Definitely my least favorite of the series. If I remember correctly, it did get better near the end - or maybe I liked it more towards the end because I was getting closer to being finished


----------



## JimC1946

I'm reading Advantage Disadvantage







by Yale Jaffe. It's a nice read with plenty of insider stuff about basketball, focusing in the officiating. Very interesting and a bargain for $0.99.


----------



## Leslie

talleylynn said:


> I'm really enjoying this book because it is a trip down memory lane and fills in a lot of the background information of the times and what was going on with the show as well as the nation.


Thanks for this. I just sampled it. I loved the Smothers brothers.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

"MOM LIKED YOU BEST!"


----------



## drenee

A couple months ago I found some old Smothers Brothers TV shows. 
I wished I had DVR'd them.  They are still funny.
deb


----------



## KindleChickie

Just finished Labyrinth by Taylor Branch and am starting on A Nation of Enemies: Chile Under Pinochet by Pamela Constable.  Both, unfortunately are DTB, not available on Kindle.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

drenee said:


> A couple months ago I found some old Smothers Brothers TV shows.
> I wished I had DVR'd them. They are still funny.
> deb


Amazon does offer DVDs of "Best of" a couple of seasons of the Smothers Brothers.


----------



## Jeff

Ann in Arlington said:


> "MOM LIKED YOU BEST!"


That's my favorite routine of all time.

When I was in the Navy, stationed at Treasure Island, I used to drink espresso at the Hungry Eye in North Beach all night when Tommy and Dickie were there. Anybody here old enough to remember Coffee Houses?


----------



## Archer

Heck, Jeff, coffee houses still exist!

I'm old enough to remember Beatniks!


----------



## DYB

I'm 30% into "The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest" (downloaded from the UK site.)  And it's gripping.  I can put it down just long enough to check new posts here!


----------



## Jeff

archer said:


> Heck, Jeff, coffee houses still exist!


Not in Texas.

Back on topic, for at least the third time, I'm reading:



Kindle Price: $7.19


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I picked up this three-novels-in-one combo a few weeks ago. Took me awhile to get to it, but I have just finished the first novel, "The Black Echo". I have mixed reaction to the book. It is well written, and the mystery that is the center of the book is interesting, with worthwhile twists to it, including one that doesn't reveal itself till you think the climactic confrontation is over and everything is explained. On the downside, the hero makes Clint Eastwood's Dirty Harry character look like a great diplomat! I found myself constantly grimacing in the book because the hero seemed to work hard at alienating everyone around him, especially those who were in authority. It was hard for me to feel any empathy or identification with the character, which says a lot. My social skills aren't the greatest, but even I was put off by the man!

It says a lot for the writing that in spite of my alienation, I finished the book and didn't feel like it was a chore for me to do so. I'll probably go back and read the second novel in the book later.











Next on my list is this one. I am a great fan of Lucille Ball, and especially of the old "I Love Lucy" show. She was a brilliant physical comedian. I have a complete set of DVDs of all the episodes in the show. I've read a couple of other books on the show, so it was inevitable that I would pick up this one, written by the producer of the series. He spent years as a writer of radio situation comedies, so you'd expect he knows how to write, and he doesn't disappoint. According to Kindle, I am 12% through the book, and I am enjoying it, even though he is a long way from his association with Lucy. One thing that particularly pleases me is that the book has a number of photographs, and the Kindle version is arranged so that they are actually viewable and useful. First Kindle book I've encountered where illustrations and graphics weren't a disappointment.


----------



## Aravis60

luvmy4brats said:


> Right now I'm reading
> 
> And I'm listening to this audiobook


I'm reading this right now, too, although in DTB format from the library.


----------



## melissaj323

Just finished Dream Fever by Karen Marie Moning, and started on Bed of Roses by Nora Roberts


----------



## summerteeth

I am just finished up _Like Warm Sun on Nekkid Bottoms_. It is so funny and cheap!


----------



## Ottie

finally finished Elf Hunter and now I am reading the sookie stackhouse series


----------



## DYB

I just finished "The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets' Nest." It's a flawed, but excellent conclusion. I think it may actually be the best novel of the trilogy. What's interesting is just how little _action_ there is in it. Most of it is psychological thrills of secret meetings and hospital rooms. Some of it is was a bit too much (one or two subplots that would have been better off unexplored because the resolutions were undramatic and just felt like a distraction), but overall it's a superb read. For those of you waiting until US' release in May - you're in for a treat!


----------



## me3boyz

Read the Black Jewels trilogy books by Anne Bishop. Awaiting Shalador's Lady in March. I'm currently reading The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. Is it me, or is it a little slow at the beginning? Probably me. Up next is the Sookie Stackhouse books. I have the Elfhunter books on my wishlist. Just waiting until I get paid before I can purchase them.


----------



## DYB

me3boyz said:


> I'm currently reading The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. Is it me, or is it a little slow at the beginning?


Nope, it's not you. I think the beginning is the biggest flaw of the trilogy. Larsson really takes a while to get going. But once it starts going - it goes!


----------



## me3boyz

Good, cause I fell asleep mid-paragraph the other night. I'll keep at it.


----------



## 1131

Well I finished Heat Wave real fast and this time around I liked it - guess I had to be in the right mood.

I have started We wish to inform you that tomorrow we will be killed with our families










It's about the 1994 genocide in Rwanda.


----------



## prairiesky

I just read two post-apocalyptic books back to back.  First, Swan Song by McCammon and then The Road by McCarthy.  Both books were great reads.  Swan Song is more of a horror novel while The Road is quietly terrifying.  I think that reading them one after the other was too much.  So sad.  Now, I need to read something light and optimistic.


----------



## BlueEyedMum

I just finished reading the Vampire Academy Series by Richelle Mead. I LOVED it and can't for book 5!!



































I just started today The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold










I'll read Love The One You're With by Emily Giffin next week for my book club.


----------



## kevindorsey

The Rising Tide: A Novel of the Second World War 

Going to start that when Iget a chance.


----------



## MariaESchneider

I'm cheating--I'm reading a non-kindle book. It's an anthology from www.anthologybuilder.com. I admit, I patronize the site because my stories are there. This year I ordered two books. Castles, one of the titles, was a wee bit on the dark side (I try really hard to pick light funny stories, fantasies mixed with maybe a sci/fi and/or mystery or three). The second one I ordered is this one:

http://www.anthologybuilder.com/view_template.php?template_id=92 (Escape)

I'm not done with it yet, but the first three stories were great fun. Really enjoyed them. They were originally published in other magazines so if you come across them--worth a read:

God's Guitar - Justin Stanchfield 
A Thief in Need - Valerie Estelle Frankel
Hell Notes - M.K. Hobson

I hope the rest of the stories that I picked for this anthology work out! I have already started changing out a few stories in "Castle." Some of the original selections either weren't my thing or were too dark or I didn't get the story...


----------



## David Derrico

Based on a recommendation from a member here, I started reading 1632 and 1633 (by Eric Flint and David Weber) on my recent trip. I enjoyed 1632... it's an alternate history story about modern Americans being sent back in time to Europe in (you guessed it) the year 1632. I liked the first one, even though it's not my normal genre... but I'm getting a bit bogged down in 1633.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

David Derrico said:


> Based on a recommendation from a member here, I started reading 1632 and 1633 (by Eric Flint and David Weber) on my recent trip. I enjoyed 1632... it's an alternate history story about modern Americans being sent back in time to Europe in (you guessed it) the year 1632. I liked the first one, even though it's not my normal genre... but I'm getting a bit bogged down in 1633.


I read both 1632 and 1633, and as you say 1633 wasn't as good. I did finish 1633 but haven't messed with reading any of the others yet. Maybe one of these days....A similar series is S.M. Stirling's "Island in the Sea of Time". It has two sequels, and I liked them very well. I'm pretty sure they are available on Kindle, though I read them on dead trees.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm currently reading:










I'm enjoying this series a lot.

Mike


----------



## joanne29

I finished Infected by Scott Sigler and loved it, what a ride!



Now I am reading Margaret Atwood's Dancing Girls



DTB LINKS


----------



## 911jason

Just finished:



Now starting:


----------



## Tippy




----------



## Chris W

Just started this. Great technothriller that I heard recommended on a tech podcast. Already planning on buying the sequel!


----------



## chilady1

Just started this, I had to move to a mystery for a minute (to much Romance hee hee). I have a feeling I will be purchasing more of Joseph Teller's books.


----------



## meljackson

Chris W said:


> Just started this. Great technothriller that I heard recommended on a tech podcast. Already planning on buying the sequel!


Oh that looks good! I downloaded a sample. 
Is that picture Robin Cook? He looks older that I thought for some reason lol.

Melissa


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Latest read:











Fascinating book. I recommend it.

Mike


----------



## kevindorsey

Ottie said:


> finally finished Elf Hunter and now I am reading the sookie stackhouse series


I keep seeing this picture as avatar, etc. in many places now. Its getting popular.


----------



## Chris W

911jason said:


> Now starting:


I cheated with this book, I had it on reserve at the library, and just picked it up yesterday. Pretty sure I'll be reading it over the weekend. The library's the only place I still interact with DTB's.


----------



## 911jason

Chris W said:


> I cheated with this book, I had it on reserve at the library, and just picked it up yesterday. Pretty sure I'll be reading it over the weekend. The library's the only place I still interact with DTB's.


Hopefully they proofread your copy better than mine... the title page (!) reads...

*I, SNIPPER*

...which brings to mind a story about a doctor who performs circumcisions or something...


----------



## worktolive

I've been on an urban fantasy kick for awhile now. Street Magic by Caitlin Kittredge is currently bargain priced so I gave it a try. It was okay, but I didn't love it. I found it a bit disjointed and there was too much British slang - made it a bit hard to read.











Next up, the newest releases in two of my favorite series. I've just started Death's Mistress and it is just as action packed as every other Karen Chance book I've read.


----------



## LauraB

DYB said:


> Thanks! I downloaded it to my Kindle (from the UK) and will read it next.


Wow, I


DYB said:


> Has the price gone down on "The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest?" Last I checked it was about $15. Also, I don't want any spoilers, but is the ending of the novel final? Or a cliffhanger? Since there will be no more from Larsson I'd hate to know that the final book ends on a cliffhanger.


I downloaded from the UK and they charged my gift card 12.75 USD


----------



## LauraB

Steve Anderson said:


> Just finished an Elmore Leonard one from the early 90s titled Pronto. A bookie has to escape mob guys and the cops by fleeing to Italy, but of course they follow him there. The foreign setting was a nice change for Leonard, though it lost its way in the middle. Could have been a third shorter.
> 
> Also just finished JA Konrath's Shot of Tequila, which I reviewed. Not always a fan of over-the-top action, but Konrath kept me in it with noir style and well-drawn characters.
> 
> Check em out.


I read Leonard's Road Dog's and it is very good as well. Also available on kindle.


----------



## joanne29

Just finished Atwood's Dancing girls, and thought it was compelling to say the least, though a few of the stories I was left wondering about.



Now I am reading the Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold



DTB links


----------



## marianneg

jmiked said:


> Latest read:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating book. I recommend it.
> 
> Mike


That looks good. I sampled it and might read it next if I like the sample. I'm in a non-fiction mood - alternating between NF and novels.


----------



## TC Beacham

Meant to read another female sleuth mystery but clicked on the PRAYERS FOR RAIN sample by Dennis Lehane and might have to know what happens next. Intriguing!


----------



## mistyd107

about to start


finished


----------



## kevindorsey

mistyd107 said:


> about to start
> 
> 
> finished


Man, they need to work on the cover...


----------



## cheerio

lol


----------



## loca

joanne29 said:


> Just finished Atwood's Dancing girls, and thought it was compelling to say the least, though a few of the stories I was left wondering about.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am reading the Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold
> 
> 
> 
> DTB links


Dancing girls is a great read, def. recommend.


----------



## Cuechick

I just finished this and enjoyed it immensely!



There is a very good movie version (swedish), which I actually saw first and really loved, I watched it again after I finished the book and liked it even more. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1139797/
A vampire story VERY different from Twilight or True Blood. They are also filming an american version which I have little hope for but they did cast two very good child actors for the leads... they changed the title to "Let Me In".

Started a John Connolly book, _Every Dead Thing_ but am not really getting into it (disappointing cause I loved "The Book of Lost Things"). So I am going to check out a few listed here.


----------



## almeisan

Currently reading God's Battalions by Rodney Stark. Nonfiction, a new take on the history of the Crusades.


----------



## kblesmis

Just finished this:


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

kblesmis said:


> Just finished this:


I've had this on the Kindle for months, but haven't gotten to it.

Too many books, not enough time.

Mike


----------



## OwlEyez

Heart Change by Robin D. Owens

Just finished a Sookie Stackhouse & wanted a change of pace.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

kblesmis said:


> Just finished this:


I read that one awhile back in DTB and really liked it. There is a "sequel" Superfreakonomics, that I didn't like as well.


----------



## marianneg

The Hooded Claw said:


> I read that one awhile back in DTB and really liked it. There is a "sequel" Superfreakonomics, that I didn't like as well.


I thought Freakonomics was just OK. I greatly preferred 







.
(I haven't read the "revised and expanded edition," which is what the link goes to, but I am very tempted to get it on the Kindle.)


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I just finished reading The Red Fox by Anthony Hyde. This is an intriguing spy story, but lacks real thriller elements. It was originally published in 1985, and the author uses many nearly page-long descriptive paragraphs, which is so unusual compared to new books coming out today. Needless to say, it wasn't a fast read by any stretch.

Debra


----------



## sherylb

This was a great read and I am looking forward to the next book.










This is the book I just finished and I really, really liked this book.

I'm going to read this next...I really miss the James Herriot novels and hope this will fill the gap!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

marianner said:


> I thought Freakonomics was just OK. I greatly preferred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> (I haven't read the "revised and expanded edition," which is what the link goes to, but I am very tempted to get it on the Kindle.)


Certainly different sections of Freakonomics were better than others. I mainly remember a couple of topics (the one on sumo wrestlers was an interesting glimpse into a world I know nothing about) and may be overweighting them compared to the whole book. In an attempt to be rational, I've ordered a sample of Predictably Irrational so I can try it out before buying!


----------



## gibsongirl

I am about to finish this book, which I am really loving:










I'll be starting this book next, and I can't wait:


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I am reading my first Wallace Seigner book, "Crossing to Safety" and loving it. Finishing "Dear John" by Nicholas Sparks prior to movie release in Feruary. Sweet love story.


----------



## BTackitt

I read almost everything. and am currently halfway through one of the Freebies atm, Duality: Guardians of the Light, Book 1. I am enjoying it so much, I just went to Amazon and got the other 2 books in the series. Sci Fantasy, and so far (halfway through the book) while their is attraction there has been no outright sex. (although I am sure it is coming, just nice to get this far into the book first. instead of every 2 or 3 pages like some writers (LKH?)


----------



## cagnes

Just finished these two & really liked them. Can't wait for #3 to be released!


















Just started...


----------



## fictionfandd

I finished Origin and am going to start reading The Art of Racing in the Rain by Garth Stein


----------



## mlewis78

Last night I started two books and like them both a lot. I'm reading *Zeitoun* by Dave Eggers in hardcover and *Band of Brothers: E Company, 506th Regiment, 101st Airborne from Normandy to Hitler's Eagle's Nest* by Stephen E. Ambrose on kindle. I have watched the first two episodes of Band of Brothers (HBO) and that led me to the book.


----------



## mistyd107

Just Finished:









About to Start:


----------



## 911jason

Looks like you forgot the image tag on your first pic Misty..._--Fixed it! Betsy_



mistyd107 said:


> Just Finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to Start:


----------



## Cuechick

fictionfandd said:


> I finished Origin and am going to start reading The Art of Racing in the Rain by Garth Stein


Great, great book, my favorite by far that I have read on my kindle and near the top of my list for all time!


----------



## mistyd107

oops sorry thx Jason


----------



## joanne29

cagnes said:


> Just finished these two & really liked them. Can't wait for #3 to be released!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just started...


I am reading Lovely Bones now also, and I am having trouble putting it down!


----------



## 1131

I finished











an excellent book, deserving of it's 4 1/2 star reviews but after this one I need something fun. I'm reading a paperback by Elizabeth Peters and just started this one











on Kindle. I have high expectations of this book.


----------



## Neekeebee

Octochick said:


> Great, great book, my favorite by far that I have read on my kindle and near the top of my list for all time!


Me too. Loved _The Art of Racing in the Rain_. Almost didn't read it, but once I started it, I finished in 2 days.

N


----------



## VictoriaP

Rereading Tad Williams' Memory, Sorrow, and Thorn series, a well loved trilogy which just recently came available for Kindle. Can I just say how lovely it is not to be holding 500-800 page books this time around?









<--- first book only

A few pet peeves with the Kindle versions though: Formatting isn't perfect; a number of OCR errors, a few issues with italics in the wrong places. The BIG issue? The final book of the trilogy in paper form was so big they split the paperback version into two books--the hardcover was a single book. They used the paperback versions for the ebook conversion, which means paying for two ebook files. Worse yet, they titled them both exactly the same, not even adding a part 1/part 2 to indicate which is which. It's seriously annoying because both files look exactly the same on the home page in the Kindle, and of course, you can't edit the titles.

I'm debating what to do on the last book--ping Amazon? the publisher? Buy them now & be irritated, or wait for them to come out with better versions?


----------



## drenee

I'm about 49% into this book, and loving it. 
deb


----------



## kevindorsey

Princess Bride left a good taste after I read it.  I actually read it after watchign the movie, usually I go the opposite pattern


----------



## askenase13

After reading two 1000 page novels- Under the Dome and Shike (by Robert J. Shea at Feedbooks.com or manybooks.net), I am now reading some pulp fiction  like Doc Savage, The Shadow, and the first two Tarzan books.  Then, I'm onto Voyazger by Diana Gabaldon for another long book.


----------



## Dave Dykema

This post of pulp fiction reminds me of a book I finished not too long ago.










Of the ten stories, I liked eight of them. That always happens with a collection. Anyway, several of the stories are written in a pulp vein, so you might like them.


----------



## 911jason

askenase13 said:


> After reading two 1000 page novels- Under the Dome and Shike (by Robert J. Shea at Feedbooks.com or manybooks.net), I am now reading some pulp fiction like Doc Savage, The Shadow, and the first two Tarzan books. Then, I'm onto Voyazger by Diana Gabaldon for another long book.


How was Shike? I have this in my TBR list...


----------



## joanne29

I just finished The Lovely Bones and loved it!



Now I am reading Before I Die



DTB links!


----------



## cagnes

Just finished...










Just starting...


----------



## prairiesky

I am reading True Blue. So far, it is very entertaining.

True Blue


----------



## zstopper




----------



## dnagirl

Two current reads on Kindle:

_The Year of the Flood_ - Margaret Atwood










_The Dragon's Pool_ - Edward C. Patterson


----------



## fictionfandd

I finished The Art of Racing in the Rain and it was fantastic! Great book, I'd highly recommend it to anyone. I am going to go back to a classic and read H.P Lovecraft's At The Mountains of Madness.


----------



## marianneg

This is my current read:


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I just mentioned this on another thread, but I started a book by a writer I hadn't heard of before, and am really enjoying this light, British cozy set in a village outside, Bath, England.



Debra


----------



## Maxx

Just finished reading:











It was a really good read!

I just started:











Both were freebies when I got them!!

I also recently started listening to:


----------



## Ottie

I just finished Dead Until Dark and now I'm reading


----------



## drenee

Paperback. I have read 5 K-books this month and I'm determined to make it through some of my paperback and hardback books before the end of this year. This one is not availalbe for K. Which, although I've said I would not want to repurchase K-books if I already owned it, I might get this one because the font is so freakin small. 
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

drenee said:


> Paperback. I have read 5 K-books this month and I'm determined to make it through some of my paperback and hardback books before the end of this year. This one is not availalbe for K. Which, although I've said I would not want to repurchase K-books if I already owned it, I might get this one because the font is so freakin small.
> deb


I had to break out my reading glasses for the last book I read the girls. The print was SO small it was insane. Sadly, most of their "school" books aren't on Kindle.


----------



## drenee

My eyes got tired so quick last night.  I was only able to read about ten pages.  
At ten pages a night this book will take over a month to read.  Yuck.  I may have 
to look for one of those magnifying page thingys to lay over top of the print. 
deb


----------



## Cora

Just finished

It was sad... but I was suprisingly satisfied with the ending. I didn't think I could be, the way the story played out, but I loved it.

Started 

One helluva beginning.


----------



## PD Allen

I am a voracious reader, and I have a library of over 2,000 books, including 150 books I have yet to read. I'll be reading lots of classics, literary fiction, horror, fantasy, scifi, New Weird and unclassifiable speculative fiction.

All of it's in print though. I don't own a Kindle. I have Kindle for PC, but the eye strain of reading on a monitor keeps me from reading much on it.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Hi PD - I've never heard of 'New Weird'  

I am currently reading The Island of Dr. Moreau and REALLY liking it. I can't wait to try other H. G. Wells books.


----------



## loca

JennaAnderson said:


> Hi PD - I've never heard of 'New Weird'
> 
> I am currently reading The Island of Dr. Moreau and REALLY liking it. I can't wait to try other H. G. Wells books.


That's a great book. I enjoyed it, but the movie was bad.


----------



## JennaAnderson

loca said:


> That's a great book. I enjoyed it, but the movie was bad.


I'll skip the movie.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

marianner said:


> I thought Freakonomics was just OK. I greatly preferred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> (I haven't read the "revised and expanded edition," which is what the link goes to, but I am very tempted to get it on the Kindle.)


I got the "predictably irrational" sample after seeing this recommendation. Last night I read the sample, and ordered the book and kept on going! I've seen some of these concepts before, but many are new, and all are illustrated and explained in an interesting way.


----------



## stacydan

I'm reading Fat Chance by Julie Hadden from Season 4 of the Biggest Loser

http://www.amazon.com/Fat-Chance-ebook/dp/B0032UWWO2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1264183430&sr=1-2

I am really enjoying it so far, it's about her experience on the Biggest Loser, how her faith helped her to finally finish something she started and growing closer to God during the process. Since I had just finished watching Season 4 reruns last weekend, the scenes from the show were familiar to me, and she really touched me during the show. Some of the paragraphs seem to be out of sequence, but I'm thinking in the printed book they were probably in either a sidebar or a highlighted square or something, because she'll be talking about something, then a paragraph just thrown in there about a thought or an experience and then back to what she was originally talking about.


----------



## 911jason

Just finished:



Starting:


----------



## joanne29

I finished Before I Die by Jenny Downham and despite the sad topic enjoyed the book.



Now I am reading The Art of Racing in the Rain



DTB links!


----------



## eldereno

I loved The _Art of Racing in the Rain_! I'm currently reading _The Year of the Flood_ by Margaret Atwood. I recently just finished _Oryx and Crake_ also by Margaret Atwood. I had read _The Handmaid's Tale_ many years ago and loved it. I heard that these books also featured an alternate kind of leanings toward our world and thought they would be interesting. Am definitely enjoying them.


----------



## geoffthomas

So I finished Royal Assassin By Robin Hobb:











And then I rolled right into Assassin's Quest by Robin Hobb:











I found these works delightful, as has been reported by others before me.


----------



## geoffthomas

So When I finished Assassin's Quest by Robin Hobb (did I mention that I liked it?):











I then started Land of the Free by our own Jeff Hepple:


----------



## geoffthomas

Now if you haven't been reading Jeff Hepple's books - what is wrong with you?
Just go get them all and read them.

This may be the best yet.










Having finished Jeff's book, I started Regression by Kathy Bell, also a KB resident author.


----------



## geoffthomas

Now I gotta tell ya that Kathy Bell wrote a really good book in Regression.
A lot of things different from the run of the mill. Just try it.











I moved on to Metagame by Sam Landstrom


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm currently reading:











A collection of the book reviews and general book info of Anthony Boucher published in the San Francisco Chronicle 1942-1947. Boucher was a prolific author and reviewer during the Golden Age of mystery publishing.

Not to everyone's taste, obviously, but I find it fascinating. I have read several of his mysteries, and they are top-notch.

Mike


----------



## Jeff

Pleasantly surprised by this book. It reminds me of Ariana's Pride. Now if we could get Gertie what's-her-name to finish her sequel...


----------



## Tabby

I just finished reading Bone By Bone by Carol O'Connell







. I was up very late last night because I just had to finish it. I loved it!











Now I'm reading All the Pretty Girls by J.T. Ellison







. I'm 25% into it, and I think I've found another keeper!











Thanks to the KB and various blogs including Red Adept's which is one of the best, I've found several new authors that will keep me busy with new reading material for a long while.


----------



## hsuthard

On a recommendation from another KB member, I just finished this book:











It was fantastic -- I really enjoyed it. I'm off reading the next one now! This and two others are available in a bundled e-book for only $4.50.


----------



## Aravis60

Today I started


----------



## askenase13

Someone asked how I liked Shike?  I enjoyed it very much.  It's part romance, and plenty of action, about samurais battling each other, then the story shifts to battling with Kublai Khan.  the last 100 pages or so featured a terrific sea battle action scene that was excellent, and then a final wrap up to the characters.  It did drag a bit in the middle, but the ending was very well done.  certainly kept me entertained.


----------



## 911jason

Thanks askenase, that was me!


----------



## Cindy416

I'm currently reading this book:










It's a quick read, and is pretty good. I'm also reading _Going Rogue,_ but it's an actual book that someone gave me for Christmas.

As soon as I finish _Face of Betrayal,_ I'm going to read _Under the Dome._


----------



## geoffthomas

I finished Metagame by Sam Landstrom











I liked it a lot.
But I will warn you that you have to "get into it" and that can take perhaps three chapters to do.
So don't make any quick decisions until you read for a while.
Quite different from the run of the mill works.

Then I picked up How to Retire Happy: The 12 Most Important Decisions to Make Before You Retire by Stan Hinden
Whew - long title.
Well let me say this: the link I am providing is the brand new (Jan 2010) version. The one I read was the 2006 one. Now as you can imagine info about Medicare is timely. So the 2006 version lacked a lot in terms of timeliness. I expect the one in the link to be real good. Stan clearly knows what he is talking about. Most of the info many of us already know but it is good to make sure that your checkoff list is accurate. And those too young for this would benefit because you have to start early.


----------



## joanne29

I finished the art of racing in the rain, and cannot express enough how much I loved that book.



Now I am reading Love Story, an oldie but supposed to be goodie. So far it is just so so.



DTB LINKS!


----------



## almeisan

Currently reading: Sex, Time and Power by Leonard Shlain.


----------



## fictionfandd

I am reading Joe Hill's Heart Shaped Box........super creepy so far.....


----------



## Megs

BoomerSoonerOKU said:


> Just finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just started:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've really been enjoying this series. A nice epic fantasy escape.


I cannot put into words how much I love the above series. The first, for anyone who's wondering is the Briar King and the last is the Born Queen. When Born Queen finally came out, I waited a week to read it, because I knew I wouldn't be able to put it down once I started. I very rarely cry when reading books, or at least not much, but I _sobbed_ at the end of that one.

This series is definitely dark fantasy, but he has a way of making things unpredictable that keeps you turning pages, and his characters change significantly throughout the books. It's centered on many main characters, so you never have that security you get with most fantasy series where you know the hero is quite unlikely to die, or at least not until the end.

I plan to re-read all four very soon.


----------



## Neekeebee

(DTB link) About 1/8 of the way in...OK so far, but kinda thought I should be loving it by now...

N


----------



## mlewis78

I finished Stephen Ambrose's Band of Brothers, started Dick Winters' Beyond Band of Brothers and also started Jenny by Sigrid Undset.

 

I'm reading them on my kindle, of course. The Undset book is in manybooks.net and is the only one of her books that is in there. I think that Amazon charges 3.99.


----------



## 1131

I finished reading The Princess Bride today. There were parts that I loved and parts that I couldn't wait to get through but overall a fun book and just what I needed after the one I read just before it. Now I'm reading The Big Burn









This happened around where I grew up and I remember studying it and taking a field trip to learn more about the fire when I was in Jr High (Yes it was Jr High that is how old I am). I was drooling over the book at B&N before Christmas but it wasn't available for the K. I hope it lives up to my expectations.


----------



## dnagirl

fictionfandd said:


> I am reading Joe Hill's Heart Shaped Box........super creepy so far.....


I'm reading this as well.


----------



## Cindy416

PD Allen said:


> I am a voracious reader, and I have a library of over 2,000 books, including 150 books I have yet to read. I'll be reading lots of classics, literary fiction, horror, fantasy, scifi, New Weird and unclassifiable speculative fiction.
> 
> All of it's in print though. I don't own a Kindle. I have Kindle for PC, but the eye strain of reading on a monitor keeps me from reading much on it.


Sounds like you'd be a prime candidate for Kindle ownership. Are you planning to get one? I think you'll find many voracious readers here, with extensive libraries. I know that I, for one, am really happy that I've found this board full of kindred spirits.


----------



## joanne29

Tabby said:


> I just finished reading Bone By Bone by Carol O'Connell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was up very late last night because I just had to finish it. I loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm reading All the Pretty Girls by J.T. Ellison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm 25% into it, and I think I've found another keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the KB and various blogs including Red Adept's which is one of the best, I've found several new authors that will keep me busy with new reading material for a long while.


Thanks for the recommendation for All the Pretty Girls. I am now reading that after reading an oldie called Love Story, which was only so-so because it was so short and fast paced.


----------



## prairiesky

I am reading James Lee Burke's Rain Gods. It is so good. He just writes so beautifully.


----------



## Addie

Finished reading Voyager and The Drums of Autumn and The Tipping Point.
Now reading The Fiery Cross.


----------



## 911jason

Had to pause _*A Gentleman's Game*_ to read the latest from one of my top 3 favorite authors...


----------



## 5711

I agree. James Lee Burke's fantastic. That's some great writing. Everyone should give him a read.



prairiesky said:


> I am reading James Lee Burke's Rain Gods. It is so good. He just writes so beautifully.


----------



## JosieGirl71

melissaj323 said:


> I am hooked on this series! (and find myself looking at the shadows differently! ha ha)


Me too! Love Mac! She is a great heroine. Too bad we have to wait until December for the last book!

I just finished reading Beautiful Creatures. It was a quick read, engrossing and very good. It is the first book in a new series.



I am almost done with Shiver. I loved the Twilight series and this is the closest thing to it that I have found. Even better than Beautiful Creatures. It is also a new series and I think the next book is due out in June. Can't wait!


----------



## Todd

I am currentlly reading the epic fantasy series "A song of Ice & fire" by George R. R. Martin
I just finished the first book "A Game of thrones" and am currenly half way through "A Clash of Kings"

I am also just starting my first re-read of "The wheel of Time" series by robert Jordan...I am just about finished with "The Eye of the World"

*Books I've finished in January:*
The Hobbit by J.R.R. Tolkien
Wizards First Rule by terry Goodkind

*Books I have on my Kindle for 2010:*
The Screwtape Letters by C.S. Lewis
Green by Ted Dekker


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish:









about to start


----------



## boydm

Just started this thriller by a friend of mine, Graham Brown. It's been getting rave reviews on Amazon, but for some reason the paperback reviews aren't linking to the Kindle reviews, which makes it look like he has no reviews if you just see the Kindle version.


----------



## mistyd107

just finished









about to start:


----------



## Jane917

mistyd107 said:


> about to finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about to start


I have not read Debbie Macomber novels, though I have read some of her knitting books. Do I need to start at the beginning, or can I pick up anywhere?


----------



## mistyd107

you can probably start anywhere but they flow better imo if read in order.  the cedar cove series is the series I started with.  All books in that series are street addresses and the first number in the address is where it falls in the series for example the first one is 16 lighthouse Rd. the second is 204 Rosewood lane.  I did notice recently the first 6 kindle versions of this series are available in a bundle for around 30.00


----------



## luvmy4brats

Just finished this (re-read):










Going to read this: 










Before I start this (re-read):


----------



## cagnes

Just gave up on One hundred Years of Solitude. Read almost half the book & called it quits... just couldn't get into it.


Just starting The Time travelers Wife. Both are not available for Kindle.


----------



## LuckyKelleyK

I have wanted to read the Time Traveler's Wife for a long time now. I am so bummed that it isn't available for kindle!


----------



## joanne29

Just finished All the Pretty Girls and thought it was good, but not blow me away good. I did like the ending!



Now I am reading Snow Flower and the Secret Fan



DTB LINKS


----------



## cagnes

LuckyKelleyK said:


> I have wanted to read the Time Traveler's Wife for a long time now. I am so bummed that it isn't available for kindle!


Me too! I ended up getting the dtb from the library. I don't understand why Her Fearful Symmetry is available on Kindle & not Time Traveler's Wife.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm not sitting and reading it straight through, but my current "by the toilet stool book" is this one:









(image only, not a link)

"I Tawt I Taw a Puddy Tat: Fifty Years of Tweety and Sylvester", which will surely break every spell checker on the internet. This isn't available on Kindle, and wouldn't be a good read there, since the color illustrations are so important, but it is a fun read of everything you could possibly want to know about the Tweety and Sylvester cartoons, the characters (including guest stars) and the creators of the cartoons. The pictures from the cartoons and of draft art by the creators are of the most importance, though. Used copies are available on Amazon for essentially free if you pay a couple of bucks shipping.

Previously, I kept this book in the same place for several weeks:










Again, this is an image, not a link. I especially like the title here: "Bugs Bunny: Fifty Years and Only One Gray Hare" This one is also available used for pocket change plus postage via amazon. Both the Tweety book and the Bugs books I received were in excellent shape, and were a bargain at the price. Both are great for this purpose, since I can open them up anywhere in the book and look at the color illustrations or read the text for a few minutes, put it down, and open it up to a different place and repeat the process on my next visit.


----------



## JosieGirl71

Currently reading this YA book: 


Very good so far! I am really enjoying Maggie Stiefvater's writing style.


----------



## Taborcarn

I've recently finished
  and 

Just starting on


----------



## TC Beacham

Reading Sue Grafton's A IS FOR ALIBI and THE HELP by Kathryn Stockett - enjoying both!


----------



## luvmy4brats

TC Beacham said:


> Reading Sue Grafton's A IS FOR ALIBI and THE HELP by Kathryn Stockett - enjoying both!


I think The Help is one of my favorite books from last year.


----------



## TC Beacham

luvmy4brats said:


> I think The Help is one of my favorite books from last year.


I'm just getting into Skeeter's story, and love all three voices!


----------



## sheltiemom

luvmy4brats said:


> I think The Help is one of my favorite books from last year.


I totally agree.

I just finished The Last Song by Nicholas Sparks. I am now reading samples of book that have been mentioned in various discussions trying to decide what I want to read.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Sherlock Holmes Was Wrong: Reopening the Case of the Hound of the Baskervilles

by Pierre Bayard

This evening I read the above book--I'd purchased it thinking that it would be primarily a detailed picking-apart of "The Hound of the Baskervilles", and a fun romp through pointless Sherlock Holmes trivia, but that's not really what the book is. It's primarily an essay on the author's view of what fiction is. In retrospect, it is not surprising that the author is (based on the "about the author" section) a professor of literature and a psychoanalyst. The author has some views on what fiction is that probably seem odd to most readers--He feels that fictional characters have their own existence, even having a form of reality, and doing things the author of the book doesn't approve of or even know about in some cases. Most of his book is devoted to this idea, not to Sherlock Holmes or The Hound. The Amazon reviews discuss this, but I didn't understand from them how much this is a book of literary analysis and philosophy rather than Holmes trivia. Basically, I didn't take the reviews seriously enough! 

Despite these weird views on fiction, Bayard does analyze the story and make some good criticisms of the solution to the mystery that Holmes arrives at in the book. I'd thought myself of one or two of his criticisms, but he goes far beyond what I'd thought of, and does have some valid points to make. And he proposes a murderer who I hadn't even considered. Perhaps the oddest thing for me in the book is that he suggests that The Hound was actually an inoffensive creature, and not even the tool of a murderer! Bayard doesn't present Doyle well in the book, that doesn't bother me as much as I thought it would.

I've been told that it is worthwhile to occasionally read something that you totally disagree with--This book doesn't quite reach that point for me, but it definitely exposed me to some very unusual ideas (about the nature of fiction), and by invoking Sherlock Holmes, used an approach that got me to read a book written to expound on philosophical ideas about fiction that I would never have considered purchasing. As things ended up, I can't really highly praise the book, but I'm not sorry I read it, especially since it only cost me a few dollars (it isn't available on Kindle; I purchased a used copy on Amazon basically for the cost of shipping). I'd give it three stars out of five.


----------



## Winter9

Reading Jane Eyre, Sherlock Holmes and Tales of Mystery and Imagination on my Nintendo DS (100 classic book collection) while waiting on my dear kindle to arrive.


----------



## jaspertyler

My current reads are:

Sunne in Splendor by Sharon Penman

a Kim Harrison book (I can't remember the name) 

I think the title of this thread is confusing because it sounds like it wants our reading plans for 2010 rather than what our current reads are...


----------



## 911jason

jaspertyler said:


> I think the title of this thread is confusing because it sounds like it wants our reading plans for 2010 rather than what our current reads are...


I agree, so I just changed it back to the old thread title (hope that was okay mods, if not switch it back! )... FYI this thread was created by the moderators by splitting out the first post of 2010 from the old thread. I think they named it that way to avoid confusion between the two newly-separated threads.


----------



## meljackson

You can read books on a DS? I did not know that. 

I'm reading The Lovely Bones but not sure if I'm enjoying it or not. 

Melissa


----------



## Winter9

meljackson said:


> You can read books on a DS? I did not know that.
> 
> I'm reading The Lovely Bones but not sure if I'm enjoying it or not.
> 
> Melissa


Yes you can! Nintendo DS has a 100 Classic Book Collection 
It works fine, and I want to have it fysically in my collection soon. I have just downloaded it. It's 110 actually because you can dl ten additional books too. It's mostly english authors I think, and it's a nice collection of classics by authors such as jane austen, brontë, almost if not all shakesp., dickens etc etc etc..google it 

I will buy it also to support books on ds. I think it's a good idea, it's not kindle, but it was my way into kindle. It ws how I discovered that I don't need paper to read a book


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've just read



























And I'm currently reading


----------



## Dave Dykema

I'm reading










Interesting, mind-bending, character study book (so far).


----------



## Jane917

Just finished:

The Help

Just started:

Virgin River Series 1-4 by Robyn Carr

Oh well, how do I get that image to show?


----------



## drenee

I don't think it's you, Jane.  I think there's an issue with that particular set because I couldn't get a picture link last week with it.
deb


----------



## gibsongirl

Finished








and loved it; also finished









Now on to


----------



## drenee

Started this last night. At 2% I thought it sounded familiar. I thought maybe I'd read a sample a while back.
At 8% I was still trying to decide if I had read it or not. By 12% I was sure. 
Oh well, I can't recall the ending, so I'll keep reading. 
deb


----------



## Leslie

911jason said:


> I agree, so I just changed it back to the old thread title (hope that was okay mods, if not switch it back! )... FYI this thread was created by the moderators by splitting out the first post of 2010 from the old thread. I think they named it that way to avoid confusion between the two newly-separated threads.


Well, the intent was to have it be the 2010 thread and run through the whole year, which is why I put the date in it when I split it.

L


----------



## 911jason

Oh I totally understood that Leslie, and I think having 2010 in the title was necessary while the 2009 thread was still hanging around in the first couple pages of The Book Corner... but it did sound like a thread asking for your plans on what to read this year... =)


----------



## cagnes

Just starting The Bronze Horseman, dtb only.


----------



## melissaj323

cagnes said:


> Just starting The Bronze Horseman, dtb only.


That was one of my favorite books!!! (i just wish I could get into the second book in the series; its still sitting on my bookshelf!)


----------



## cagnes

melissaj323 said:


> That was one of my favorite books!!! (i just wish I could get into the second book in the series; its still sitting on my bookshelf!)


I've just started it, but I'm liking it so far! I hope & can get into the other 2 books since I love to read books in a series!


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I went to the library and checked out a number of books I'd sampled on the Kindle, so now I'm reading:

The Toss of a Lemon

This is excellent, and if only I had sprung for the ebook version I could carry it along to read at lunch


----------



## VictoriaP

melissaj323 said:


> I am hooked on this series! (and find myself looking at the shadows differently! ha ha)


LOL--I need to download the pic I have of me in the official "updated" Mac Halo (the Z-Lo Barrons creates). Believe me, you wear that thing and you have NOTHING to worry about from Shades--it's BRIGHT! 

For those who've finished Fever and are wondering what to read next, KMM does have a romance series, a portion of which predates the Fever books by five years. The four below are the relevant ones, and should be read in the order listed as they are both chronological and linked. Each theoretically can be read as a stand alone, but the first two especially should be read in the order below. None are cliffhangers.

These are historical/fantasy romances, and speaking as someone who mostly avoids the genre, I was pleasantly surprised. You'll meet some of the characters mentioned in Dreamfever, and they may very well be playing a key role in Shadowfever. The same sense of humor that permeates the Fever series is very evident here.


----------



## staticgirl50

Started Dear John. So far it is just ok. Waiting for it to get better  !


----------



## luvmy4brats

staticgirl50 said:


> Started Dear John. So far it is just ok. Waiting for it to get better  !


for me it got better around 25% and lasted until around 50%... that was it.


----------



## libros_lego

Just finished:











Next:


----------



## luvmy4brats

Reading:


----------



## eldereno

Finished reading  and am now half way through 

Ofcourse both are Kindle editions but I am not able to now link them here.


----------



## Aravis60

I'm rereading  I just love the descriptions in this book. I like to read it when I need something soothing.


----------



## marianneg

I just whizzed through _The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde_ (free from feedbooks.com in two days, which is a pretty good rate for me. That's definitely one of the things I love about my Kindle; classics are much less intimidating. This one is actually not very long and a pretty quick read.


----------



## Leslie

Just finished this and I'd give it 5 stars. Excellent.











and now I am reading this:


----------



## GoldenKindle

Just finished these two and really liked both of them:



















Now I am reading:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jaspertyler said:


> I think the title of this thread is confusing because it sounds like it wants our reading plans for 2010 rather than what our current reads are...


Sorry for the confusion, you make a good point. We decided to have a new "So, what are you reading?" thread each year as a little time capsule of what KB members read each year, plus the thread was getting really huge!

I'll change it, but change it to So, what are you reading (2010) instead of "in 2010" so that will be a little clearer, plus put a link to the prior thread. Thanks for being active in the thread and for pointing this out!

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

Ahhh, great solution Betsy! =)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

911jason said:


> Ahhh, great solution Betsy! =)


Suckup!     Thanks, Jason!

I'm re-reading _Atlas Shrugged_ right now, and have just started reading a book about the Lincoln-Douglas debates, _The Long Pursuit_











Betsy


----------



## Winter9

Reading this:










And have bought and will read this:










The author is here on this forum, and she is really sweet


----------



## threeundertwo

I'm reading The Mists of Avalon, which is taking me a while.  Just finished A Confederacy of Dunces, which was a free download from Audible.  Loved it.


----------



## MichelleR

Just amazing. Henrietta Lacks was a black woman in the fifties who went to Johns Hopkins in the 50s for treatment of cervical cancer. She soon died, but what she didn't know is they'd taken cell samples in order to try to grow them in the lab. Her family didn't know about it for a very long time, but Henrietta's cells led to some of the greatest medical breakthroughs of the 20th century, and are everywhere in medical research as HeLa. The book is fascinating on so many levels. How this woman was used without permission and taken for granted, buthelped to save the lives of people who wouldn't even let her use the same water fountain. How her family was kept in ignorance of this. Her daughter pointed out that her mother had saved countless lives, and some off them can't even get medical care.

A fascinating read.


----------



## chilady1

VictoriaP said:


> LOL--I need to download the pic I have of me in the official "updated" Mac Halo (the Z-Lo Barrons creates). Believe me, you wear that thing and you have NOTHING to worry about from Shades--it's BRIGHT!
> 
> For those who've finished Fever and are wondering what to read next, KMM does have a romance series, a portion of which predates the Fever books by five years. The four below are the relevant ones, and should be read in the order listed as they are both chronological and linked. Each theoretically can be read as a stand alone, but the first two especially should be read in the order below. None are cliffhangers.
> 
> These are historical/fantasy romances, and speaking as someone who mostly avoids the genre, I was pleasantly surprised. You'll meet some of the characters mentioned in Dreamfever, and they may very well be playing a key role in Shadowfever. The same sense of humor that permeates the Fever series is very evident here.


*Just finished the entire Highlander series and it was GREAT!!!! I really enjoyed it, I am going to venture onto the Fever series next. Thoroughly enjoyed this series - good reads and as pointed out, definitely try and read in order. Helps with the overall story line. There are 3 books before the Kiss of the Highlander*

Here is the actual order of the series:

1. Beyond the Highland Mist (1999)
2. To Tame a Highland Warrior (1999)
3. The Highlander's Touch (2000)
4. Kiss of the Highlander (2001)
5. The Dark Highlander (2002)
6. The Immortal Highlander (2004)
7. Spell of the Highlander (2005)


----------



## Neekeebee

It took me awhile to get around to it, but I am finally reading 







. Fascinating stuff!

N


----------



## Leslie

MichelleR said:


> Just amazing. Henrietta Lacks was a black woman in the fifties who went to Johns Hopkins in the 50s for treatment of cervical cancer. She soon died, but what she didn't know is they'd taken cell samples in order to try to grow them in the lab. Her family didn't know about it for a very long time, but Henrietta's cells led to some of the greatest medical breakthroughs of the 20th century, and are everywhere in medical research as HeLa. The book is fascinating on so many levels. How this woman was used without permission and taken for granted, buthelped to save the lives of people who wouldn't even let her use the same water fountain. How her family was kept in ignorance of this. Her daughter pointed out that her mother had saved countless lives, and some off them can't even get medical care.
> 
> A fascinating read.


This is the type of book I love. I started my nursing career at Johns Hopkins. Thanks for the recommendation, the sample has been sent to my Kindle. In fact, maybe I'll just go ahead and buy it now, while the price is $9.99. Given all that's gone on, that might be a temporary number. LOL

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

MichelleR said:


>


I just skipped the sample and bought it.


----------



## JimC1946

Excellent reading from L.C. Evans and a bargain for $1.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Leslie said:


> This is the type of book I love. I started my nursing career at Johns Hopkins. Thanks for the recommendation, the sample has been sent to my Kindle. In fact, maybe I'll just go ahead and buy it now, while the price is $9.99. Given all that's gone on, that might be a temporary number. LOL


You articulated something I've been thinking....I actually went and bought a few $9.99 books this weekend on the theory that I knew I would want them eventually, and the price would probably go up soon!


----------



## 911jason

The Hooded Claw said:


> You articulated something I've been thinking....I actually went and bought a few $9.99 books this weekend on the theory that I knew I would want them eventually, and the price would probably go up soon!


I did the same thing today with a pre-order for the new Alex Berenson novel that comes out next week. It was down to $9.99 and I figured it definitely won't be going any lower, so I might as well buy it now!


----------



## katbird1

JimC1946 said:


> Excellent reading from L.C. Evans and a bargain for $1.99.


Thanks for sharing this book. I read the description and bought it, without even sampling! Oh, and decided I really had to have your "Recollections..." book, too.


----------



## threeundertwo

MichelleR said:


> Just amazing. Henrietta Lacks was a black woman in the fifties who went to Johns Hopkins in the 50s for treatment of cervical cancer. She soon died, but what she didn't know is they'd taken cell samples in order to try to grow them in the lab. Her family didn't know about it for a very long time, but Henrietta's cells led to some of the greatest medical breakthroughs of the 20th century, and are everywhere in medical research as HeLa. The book is fascinating on so many levels. How this woman was used without permission and taken for granted, buthelped to save the lives of people who wouldn't even let her use the same water fountain. How her family was kept in ignorance of this. Her daughter pointed out that her mother had saved countless lives, and some off them can't even get medical care.
> 
> A fascinating read.


I absolutely love this type of book. I just downloaded and I'm already halfway through Waking up Blind







. I can't put it down.

Fascinating true story of a rockstar eye surgeon out of control. It's half price right now ($4.99) because it was featured in Kindle Nation shorts.


----------



## drenee

Started Cane River last evening. 
deb


----------



## MichelleR

threeundertwo said:


> ...I'm already halfway through Waking up Blind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can't put it down.
> 
> Fascinating true story of a rockstar eye surgeon out of control. It's half price right now ($4.99) because it was featured in Kindle Nation shorts.


Sounds good and a good price! Downloaded.


----------



## Leslie

MichelleR said:


> Just amazing. Henrietta Lacks was a black woman in the fifties who went to Johns Hopkins in the 50s for treatment of cervical cancer. She soon died, but what she didn't know is they'd taken cell samples in order to try to grow them in the lab. Her family didn't know about it for a very long time, but Henrietta's cells led to some of the greatest medical breakthroughs of the 20th century, and are everywhere in medical research as HeLa. The book is fascinating on so many levels. How this woman was used without permission and taken for granted, buthelped to save the lives of people who wouldn't even let her use the same water fountain. How her family was kept in ignorance of this. Her daughter pointed out that her mother had saved countless lives, and some off them can't even get medical care.
> 
> A fascinating read.


Apparently this book is getting a lot of publicity. The author was on Fresh Air with Terry Gross recently -- last night, maybe? I didn't hear her but heard this from someone else.

The book has a photo insert. Since I had a feeling the pictures wouldn't look too good on my Kindle, I downloaded the book to my laptop (Kindle with PC) and looked at them there. That worked great so I offer it as a suggestion to others.

L


----------



## mlewis78

I'm reading Incidents in the Life of a Slave Girl by Harriet Jacobs on my kindle.


----------



## mlewis78

This is the image on the kindle edition page.










http://www.amazon.com/Incidents-Life-Slave-Girl-ebook/dp/B001R4CKVK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1265247295&sr=8-2


----------



## hsuthard

I just finished three Michael Connoly novels in a super-cheap Amazon bundle:











$4.50 for all three lengthy novels, and they were fantastic. I don't know how I ever missed these!


----------



## chilady1

MichelleR said:


>


I will be picking this book up - completely up my alley in terms of books to read. Thanks so much for the GREAT suggestion, can't wait to dive in.


----------



## chilady1

mlewis78 said:


> This is the image on the kindle edition page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Incidents-Life-Slave-Girl-ebook/dp/B001R4CKVK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1265247295&sr=8-2


Great book, I have read this book over and over again at least 5-6 times. Enjoy!


----------



## angelad

hsuthard said:


> I just finished three Michael Connoly novels in a super-cheap Amazon bundle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $4.50 for all three lengthy novels, and they were fantastic. I don't know how I ever missed these!


That's a fantastic deal.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

hsuthard said:


> I just finished three Michael Connoly novels in a super-cheap Amazon bundle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $4.50 for all three lengthy novels, and they were fantastic. I don't know how I ever missed these!


You probably know this, but you're aware that there is a Kindle bundle of the first three novels (Black Echo, etc.) in the series for $9.99, right?


----------



## MichelleR

Leslie said:


> Apparently this book is getting a lot of publicity. The author was on Fresh Air with Terry Gross recently -- last night, maybe? I didn't hear her but heard this from someone else.
> 
> The book has a photo insert. Since I had a feeling the pictures wouldn't look too good on my Kindle, I downloaded the book to my laptop (Kindle with PC) and looked at them there. That worked great so I offer it as a suggestion to others.
> 
> L


Good to know. I got my copy from Vine and they tend to be a bit ... unfinished. I think I'll do my standard trick of hanging out at the Target book section and looking at pictures I've missed.



hsuthard said:


> I just finished three Michael Connoly novels in a super-cheap Amazon bundle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $4.50 for all three lengthy novels, and they were fantastic. I don't know how I ever missed these!





The Hooded Claw said:


> You probably know this, but you're aware that there is a Kindle bundle of the first three novels (Black Echo, etc.) in the series for $9.99, right?


Yaaaay. Used to read this series and fell behind. Would probably need to reread to get the basics, so this is good info!


----------



## mlewis78

mlewis78 said:


> This is the image on the kindle edition page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Incidents-Life-Slave-Girl-ebook/dp/B001R4CKVK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1265247295&sr=8-2


I think the above link goes to the kindle version for $3.19. This one is 99 cents:

http://www.amazon.com/Incidents-Life-Slave-Girl-ebook/dp/B0015OMZDA/ref=sr_1_29?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1265256125&sr=1-29


----------



## fictionfandd

I just finished The Heart Shaped Box by Joe Hill and enjoyed it a lot. Very creepy ghost story, well written.










I'm just starting to read Halfway to the Grave by Jeaniene Frost........


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've set aside The Fiery Cross temporarily. I needed to listen to an audiobook today (and I'm really bummed I can't get Fiery Cross from audible & I'm just not up to ripping 47 CDs to iTunes right now) I've had Beyond the Highland Mist by Karen Marie Moning on there, waiting to be listened to. I started listening and got hooked. It looks like I can get all but book 3 for the Kindle, but I can get it from audible instead.


----------



## VictoriaP

luvmy4brats said:


> I've set aside The Fiery Cross temporarily. I needed to listen to an audiobook today (and I'm really bummed I can't get Fiery Cross from audible & I'm just not up to ripping 47 CDs to iTunes right now) I've had Beyond the Highland Mist by Karen Marie Moning on there, waiting to be listened to. I started listening and got hooked. It looks like I can get all but book 3 for the Kindle, but I can get it from audible instead.


**drooling over Hawk** 

Thanks for the reminder--I'll check with Karen's admin again on what the deal is with Highlander's Touch on the Kindle. It was supposed to be released in January, now it shows April. But heck, the audiobooks are insanely popular, and while I can't personally follow a story that way, I could happily listen to Phil read a phone book all day. LOL

The first three books are very very loosely related and can be read (or listened to) as stand alones. The last four (Kiss, Dark, Immortal, and Spell) really need to be read in that order as they're sequential, take place within a one year span, and have characters that carry over from one to the next.



chilady1 said:


> *Just finished the entire Highlander series and it was GREAT!!!! I really enjoyed it, I am going to venture onto the Fever series next. Thoroughly enjoyed this series - good reads and as pointed out, definitely try and read in order. Helps with the overall story line. There are 3 books before the Kiss of the Highlander*
> 
> Here is the actual order of the series:
> 
> 1. Beyond the Highland Mist (1999)
> 2. To Tame a Highland Warrior (1999)
> 3. The Highlander's Touch (2000)
> 4. Kiss of the Highlander (2001)
> 5. The Dark Highlander (2002)
> 6. The Immortal Highlander (2004)
> 7. Spell of the Highlander (2005)


Just a note for those who love romances and not necessarily other genres. Karen's Fever series is NOT a romance in the traditional sense. It's best classed as urban fantasy, and it's one story written in 5 parts, with the fifth book coming out at the end of this year. For those who must have an HEA at the end of every book, well, there's one HEA at the end of book five promised. LOL

I went the other way around, read Fever first as that's way more my speed and quickly was addicted. Then went to the Highlanders while waiting for Dreamfever. Read them all completely out of order. Fell in love with Dageus and that was about it, I was hooked! And I don't typically read romances. Now I spend more time on her forum than I do here...which says something. I'm not sure I want to know what!


----------



## luvmy4brats

VictoriaP said:


> **drooling over Hawk**
> 
> Thanks for the reminder--I'll check with Karen's admin again on what the deal is with Highlander's Touch on the Kindle. It was supposed to be released in January, now it shows April. But heck, the audiobooks are insanely popular, and while I can't personally follow a story that way, I could happily listen to Phil read a phone book all day. LOL
> 
> The first three books are very very loosely related and can be read (or listened to) as stand alones. The last four (Kiss, Dark, Immortal, and Spell) really need to be read in that order as they're sequential, take place within a one year span, and have characters that carry over from one to the next.


I like Phil's reading too (except he pronounces Adrienne's name wrong)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Victoria - I CAN'T read books out of order. It gives me the shakes to find out I have.


----------



## VictoriaP

luvmy4brats said:


> Victoria - I CAN'T read books out of order. It gives me the shakes to find out I have.


Well--keeping in mind the last four Highlanders REALLY need to be read in order, I read them in the following way:

#7--Spell. Chose it because it looked the closest to fantasy.
#5--Dark. Next most interesting. Read two days after Spell.
#6--Immortal. Next most interesting, about a week after Dark. I was getting desperate for Dreamfever by this point and would have read a cereal box if Karen had written it.
#4--a month later. Majorly spoiled since I read the other three first. LOL Still good, but I knew how it ended.

So yes, you would have completely freaked!


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish:









about to start:


----------



## Winter9

mistyd107 said:


> about to finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about to start:


Are they good? What kind of books are they?


----------



## joanne29

I just finished Snow Flower and the Secret Fan by Lisa Se and loved it! Great read, and great characters.



Now I am on to Eclipse by Stephanie Meyer, and looking forward to seeing how this story plays out.



DTB LINKS


----------



## melissaj323

Reading the sample of







and think I am hooked......but i have so many other books on my kindle that haven't been read yet (about 110) ha ha . Now all this talk about Karen Moning's Highlander series....looks like I am off to purchase more books!!! (loved the FEVER series!)


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I just finished The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo -- in paperback, borrowed from my mom -- still reading The Toss of a Lemon. I'm trying to decide which Kindle book to start next! Maybe A Reliable Wife, or The Lake of Dead Languages ... they're both purchased and ready to read.


----------



## gibsongirl

Finished Shutter Island, and now on to:


----------



## Winter9

Finished:










Starting I think:


----------



## mistyd107

Winter9 said:


> Are they good? What kind of books are they?


they are good the first was better but the sequel "sooner or later" is starting to pick up. They are Romance with a bit of suspence


----------



## Susinok

I just finished Soulless by Gail Carriger. New to me author. Steampunk and vampires and werewolves, what's not to love there? 

Right now I'm reading book 6 of the Riley Jensen series by Keri Arthur. Yes I like my contemporary fantasy books. I'm playing catch-up.

Is there a FAQ on how to make links work here? I prefer good ole HTML but this system uses something else.


----------



## JimC1946

"A Season in Hell" by Gwendolyn Noles. A very short but remarkably moving true story of the author's descent into drug addition and insanity, and a year in prison for armed robbery. Ms. Noles was a professional writer before her downfall, and her writing talent is obvious.


----------



## Winter9

Sarted today:










Already I think I can say it will be an exiting ride! I am just grabbed! It won't let go of me, but I have to charge.. Living in Norway, it diesn't seem like I can read while doing so..


----------



## marianneg

Winter9 said:


> Already I think I can say it will be an exiting ride! I am just grabbed! It won't let go of me, but I have to charge.. Living in Norway, it diesn't seem like I can read while doing so..


You should be able to "Eject" the Kindle from the computer in order to read but keep it plugged in to charge.


----------



## Winter9

Found it!


----------



## Brian8205

Just finished Origin by J.A. Konrath and now reading Depraved by Bryan Smith.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm still reading *Incidents in the Life of a Slave Girl* (Harriet Jacobs) on my kindle, and I've started *Highest Duty* by pilot Chesley Sullenberger, a library ebook on my new Cyborg Opus reader. I've discovered that Adobe Epub books work very well on my Cyborg, but Adobe PDF books are too light and tiny printed on it (downloaded David Halberstam's book about Korean War on it and gave it up). The zoom only goes to 100%.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

(image only, no link)

I'm reading *"Barney Fife and Other Characters I Have Known"* by Don Knotts in DTB. Fun, fast, light book, picked up used for a few dollars.


----------



## Dave Dykema

Just started 







25% of the way through. Pretty good so far.


----------



## 5711

Recently read Zoo Station by David Downing, a decent period espionage novel in the style of Alan Furst. Also finished and reviewed the mystery Buried Diamonds by fellow Portland writer April Henry as well as a wild ride of a crime novel, Shot of Tequila, by the legendary JA Konrath.


----------



## 911jason

Steve Anderson said:


> Recently read Zoo Station by David Downing, a decent period espionage novel in the style of Alan Furst.


When you say it was decent, would you recommend it for a WWII fiction buff? I just went on a roller coaster ride through the Kindle store adding a whole bunch of books to my wish list after clicking on recommendations from the Zoo Station page.


----------



## Neekeebee

mlewis78 said:


> I'm still reading *Incidents in the Life of a Slave Girl* (Harriet Jacobs) on my kindle, and I've started *Highest Duty* by pilot Chesley Sullenberger, a library ebook on my new Cyborg Opus reader. I've discovered that Adobe Epub books work very well on my Cyborg, but Adobe PDF books are too light and tiny printed on it (downloaded David Halberstam's book about Korean War on it and gave it up). The zoom only goes to 100%.


How do you like _Highest Duty_? I'm planning to read it in a few weeks...I've been reading too many memoirs lately.

N


----------



## mlewis78

Neekeebee said:


> How do you like _Highest Duty_? I'm planning to read it in a few weeks...I've been reading too many memoirs lately.
> 
> N


I've read only two chapters but like *Highest Duty*. There are some things that he says about himself that make me think of my late father, who was also a fighter pilot but in WWII.


----------



## 5711

911jason said:


> When you say it was decent, would you recommend it for a WWII fiction buff? I just went on a roller coaster ride through the Kindle store adding a whole bunch of books to my wish list after clicking on recommendations from the Zoo Station page.


Sounds like a good ride you took. I recommend it but it's prewar and doesn't have a lot of action and tight plot. It's more literary like Graham Greene, with emphasis on character and story. It's got well-drawn characters and lots of good period detail but I'm thinking a lot of readers will be left thinking it could use more tense moments and high stakes.


----------



## 911jason

Cool, thanks for the mini-review. =)


----------



## sheltiemom

I gave my son a gift card to Half Price books for Christmas.  The other day he brought me a paperback saying he knew I usually read the Kindle but he thought I would like this book.   I recognized the name and realized I had downloaded the book on my Kindle sometime last year and just had it in the TBR stack.  I checked and I got it for free.  Ha!  I decided to move it up and read now.  So, I am now reading and enjoying The Templar Legacy: A Novel, by Steve Berry.


----------



## VictoriaP

So after six tries, I finally found something to settle into--a reread of Robin D. Owens Lladrana series (also known as her Summoning series), starting with Guardian of Honor (book 1):











NOTE: All five books in this set are at $9.99 each. Yes, it's annoying, they've always been that high. These books were never released in hardcover, nor in mass market paperback, but rather in the large trade paperback size. The paper books are even more expensive, when they're available--one of the five is near impossible to find for some reason. They're all between 4-500 pages or so though, not super thin books by any stretch.

However, it's been worth every dime I paid for them--and that's considering I bought the entire set TWICE, once in DTB, once for Kindle (sent the DTB's to a friend). I've read and reread these books several times and I still love them. Best description for them is Fantasy/Romance; alternate universe travel but not time travel. And no OMG cliffhangers from one book to the next! LOL


----------



## fictionfandd

I just started Lovely Bones


----------



## loca

After getting reminded, I'm hitting some C. Dickins this month.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm just finishing my first Charlie Chan mystery, The House Without a Key. I wouldn't have bought this book, but it was in a gift bag from a mystery writers' conference last spring. Actually, I'm quite enjoying this traditional puzzle mystery. No cellphones, computers, microfiche. Just good old fashioned detective work.

Debra


----------



## Taborcarn

Finished up:
  

Now working on:


----------



## Neekeebee

mlewis78 said:


> I've read only two chapters but like *Highest Duty*. There are some things that he says about himself that make me think of my late father, who was also a fighter pilot but in WWII.


Thanks! Sounds like a good one!

N


----------



## TC Beacham

GoldenKindle said:


> Just finished these two and really liked both of them:


I just finished the same two - and loved them! After THE HELP I decided to stay with the 1960s for a while, so I'm reading SAVING CEECEE HONEYCUTT by Beth Hoffman.


----------



## Ottie

I finished Living Dead in Dallas and now I am reading


----------



## JimC1946

"The Time Cavern" by Todd Fonseca. A good read so far.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I just realized I have 4 books going. . . .I need to get them finished. I only had 3, but then I decided I should clear some samples. Big Mistake. . . .started a sample for The Prettiest Feathers

















That was a mistake as I got to the end of the sample and had to buy it. So, as I said, I'm at 4 ongoing. The other three are The Dragon's Pool







, Mystery at Geneva







, and Hancock Park (Kate Delafield Mystery). That last I'm reading on paper but may be available on Kindle.


----------



## lulucello

Just read (for the second time) the story of Dr. Paul Farmer's work to bring healthcare options to the poor of Haiti and his battle against multi-drug resistant TB in Peru and Russia. The book, by Tracy Kidder, is called _Mountains Beyond Mountains_. It's a fascinating read and Paul Farmer is my hero!
Judith


----------



## Brian8205

Just finished








and now reading


----------



## patrisha w.

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, I just realized I have 4 books going. . . .I need to get them finished. I only had 3, but then I decided I should clear some samples. Big Mistake. . . .started a sample for The Prettiest Feathers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a mistake as I got to the end of the sample and had to buy it. So, as I said, I'm at 4 ongoing. The other three are The Dragon's Pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Mystery at Geneva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and Hancock Park (Kate Delafield Mystery). That last I'm reading on paper but may be available on Kindle.


That is an excellent book! I actually lost a few hours of sleep over it because I read instead of sleeping!

Patrisha


----------



## Maxx

I recently started reading:











and:


----------



## Patricia Sierra

patrisha #150 said:


> That is an excellent book! I actually lost a few hours of sleep over it because I read instead of sleeping!
> 
> Patrisha


Many thanks to you and Ann for the kind words about my book.


----------



## Susinok

I just got caught up with Keri Arthur's series with *Bound By Shadow * and then moved on to Faith Hunter's *Skinwalker*. I really like my urban fantasy!


----------



## drenee

Finished *Cane River* yesterday. Very good book. 

Now I need something a little lighter. Reading Janet Evanovich's *Visions of Sugar Plums*.


deb


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I just finished


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish:









about to start


----------



## jgbex

I am currently reading this


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I lent my Kindle to my mom so she could read this:










I miss it so much! I'm using the time to catch up on my backlog of paper books, and am reading Starcross, the second book in the Larklight trilogy, which is tremendous fun.


----------



## angelad

I love this thread, some very good titles here.


----------



## joanne29

I finally finished Eclipse and am on to Breaking Dawn so I can see how the Twilight Saga finishes. I am excited to see.





DTB links


----------



## Jaasy

angelad said:


> I love this thread, some very good titles here.


Ditto - I just added 2 books to my list, it was hard to add only two. After I finish The Lovely Bones, I think I will read The Help, I've seen some good comments about it...


----------



## VictoriaP

Jaasy said:


> Ditto - I just added 2 books to my list, it was hard to add only two. After I finish The Lovely Bones, I think I will read The Help, I've seen some good comments about it...


I can vouch for the 2008-2009 version--it cost me plenty of $$, but I discovered half a dozen or more "new to me" series in there! 

Currently reading samples for:









(Free as of 2/9; was interesting enough to download full book)








(recommended from another forum; laughed out loud before sample was finished, bought book)








(from our Bargain Books thread; $3.87 as of 2/9--bitterly disappointed, story looks great, but badly formatted with lines that crossed over each other within a very short sample)


----------



## Vegas_Asian




----------



## luvmy4brats

Jaasy said:


> Ditto - I just added 2 books to my list, it was hard to add only two. After I finish The Lovely Bones, I think I will read The Help, I've seen some good comments about it...


The Help was one of my favorite books last year.


----------



## GwenNoles

Right now, I'm reading the classics. I just finished Dostoevsky's Crime and Punishment and started Pride & Prejudice this morning.


----------



## LauraB

I'm reading New York , by Rutherfurd on my Kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/New-York-The-Novel-ebook/dp/B002PMVY3I/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

I am enjoying it. I really like the other books of his that I've read, London and Sarum (they aren't available on Kindle.) The Ireland series of his is available for Kindle, but I haven't read those yet.


----------



## basudec1509

oh ... its really a busy year for me ...

i start it so busily ...

i didn't get time to start any new book ...    

god knows when i can start a new book ...


----------



## NogDog

I think I'm going to read this next:



The description made me just have to download it (it's free, after all) to see if it will be as fun a read as it sounds:



> There he was in his sailboat in the middle of the Atlantic, all alone and loving it. Well, there was a US Navy carrier group on his southern horizon, but he was a Navy guy himself, so he didn't mind. Then came the UFOs, hurtling in from the Outer Black to overfly the carriers at Mach 17. Their impossible aerobatics were bad enough-but then they started shooting at each other. And at the Navy. With nukes. Little ones at first, but winding up with a 500 megatonner at 90 miles that fried every piece of electronics within line-of-sight.
> 
> Richard Ashton thought he was just a ringside observer to these now over-the-horizon events. Until the crippled alien lifeboat came drifting down and homed in on his sailboat; suddenly he has his hands full of an unconscious, critically wounded and impossibly human alien warrior who also happens to be a gorgeous female.
> 
> That's when things got interesting.


----------



## drenee

deb


----------



## cagnes

Just finished The Help & loved it!










Just started...


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Gwen, how are the translation and formatting on the freebie version of Crime and Punishment? I've been thinking getting that one myself -- I haven't read it since college.


----------



## Addie

cagnes said:


> Just finished The Help & loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just started...


Ooh, will you let me know what you think of The Book Thief?


----------



## VictoriaP

NogDog said:


> I think I'm going to read this next:
> 
> 
> 
> The description made me just have to download it (it's free, after all) to see if it will be as fun a read as it sounds:


NogDog, you'll have to let us know how you like it. I have a few things from Weber and I've enjoyed them all. In fact, just downloaded (both are linked):



Path of the Fury I have in paperback and have for years. It's one of my favorite rereads. I'd never seen the sequel, In Fury Born, and had no idea it existed until last week when I took a look at Webscriptions. Had to get them both for the Kindle. As with most of Baen's ebooks, neither is available on Amazon other than in DTB form. The nice thing about Baen's site though is that they do take Paypal, so ordering is fast and easy.

Unfortunately neither Amazon nor Baen have a good description of Path. No idea why. If I can put my hands on the paperback, I'll have to type it in. But it's absolutely fabulous, solidly written sci-fi with a very interesting twist.


----------



## ladyknight33

I needed my Claire and Jamie fix. Started Ted Kennedy last month, heard about Shoshana Johnson yesterday on the radio and I always need a trashy romance novel to read.


----------



## luvmy4brats

cagnes said:


> Just finished The Help & loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just started...


Two of my favorites...


----------



## libros_lego

I am also reading The Book Thief (DTB) and The Princeps' Fury (Kindle)


----------



## mistyd107

Just finished









will start


----------



## angelad

The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold


----------



## Ottie

I finished Club Dead and now I'm going to take a break from the sookie series and read


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Oh, Coraline is so good, and SO disturbing!


----------



## Susinok

I finished Faith Hunter's *Skinwalker* last night and bought the second book in the series,* Blood Cross*. I really like this urban fantasy series so far. After this one, I'll have to wait, since she's only written two so far.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I just started:










I already owned the paperback before I got the Kindle so that's what I'm reading -- but it available on Kindle.


----------



## cagnes

AddieLove said:


> Ooh, will you let me know what you think of The Book Thief?


 I loved The Book Thief! It's a bit different since it's told by Death, really unique & moving.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Just started Final Solution by Jason Michael Hiaeshutter (no idea how to pronounce that last name...)

This isn't the type of book I normally read. Probably a little more "thriller" and not so much cozy as my usual. Not that there's gore (yet) but these themes kind of scare me. There's a dad trying to protect his kid from being kidnapped. It has something to do with Nazi (I think) and their experiments on humans.

Anyway, so far, it's good. :>)

Edit: Forgot to mention--it's 99 cents on Kindle.


----------



## 911jason

*Finished:*

 and 

The Honor of Spies is the latest in a really good series of WWII OSS (precursor to the CIA) novels that mostly take place in Argentina. Really good book!

A Gentleman's Game was alright... it's a novel about British Intelligence and a female assassin who is betrayed by her own government and forced to strike out on her own to finish a job in order to get her life back, all while avoiding her own country's forces.

*Just starting:*


----------



## cagnes

Finally got my hands on Tatiana and Alexander, the follow up to The Bronze Horseman by Paullina Simons!!! Not the easiest book to find, I ended up ordering a used copy of this book & also the 3rd book, The Summer Garden. Thank goodness, my husband will be fishing tomorrow, so I can spend my whole day reading!


----------



## talleylynn

Informative, satirical, and it's a travelogue to boot. An amazing accomplishment for a novel. I'm thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## drenee

cagnes said:


> Finally got my hands on Tatiana and Alexander, the follow up to The Bronze Horseman by Paullina Simons!!! Not the easiest book to find, I ended up ordering a used copy of this book & also the 3rd book, The Summer Garden. Thank goodness, my husband will be fishing tomorrow, so I can spend my whole day reading!


Can you let me know what you think about this book? It had been recommended to me, but I don't really read the same type of books as the recommender.
deb


----------



## JimC1946

I'm reading Scairy Tales: 13 Tantalizing Tales of Terror







, a new book by Greg Banks. It's thirteen horror short stories. Only $1.99 for the Kindle.


----------



## raven312

I'm reading "Still Alice" by Lisa Genova, a great read. Very compelling page turner about the effects of Alzheimers on a family and community. Disturbing, funny, and provocative.
Still Alice


----------



## mlewis78

I've finished Chesley Sullenberger's *Higher Duty* and Harriet Jacobs' *Incidents in the Life of a Slave Girl*. Just started reading Temple Grandin's book, *Thinking in Pictures*.


----------



## cagnes

drenee said:


> Can you let me know what you think about this book? It had been recommended to me, but I don't really read the same type of books as the recommender.
> deb


deb... did you read The Bronze Horseman? It's the 1st of the series & I LOVED it, I couldn't wait to start on Tatiana and Alexander. I'm liking it so far, I'm obsessed with finding out what happens next with Tatiana & Alexander!

If you haven't read The Bronze Horseman, you should read that one 1st.


----------



## Aravis60

mlewis78 said:


>


I was just thinking about reading this book. I'm glad to see that it is available for kindle. There was a really interesting report on NPR last week about Temple Grandin (because of the HBO movie). Let me know what you think.


----------



## drenee

cagnes said:


> deb... did you read The Bronze Horseman? It's the 1st of the series & I LOVED it, I couldn't wait to start on Tatiana and Alexander. I'm liking it so far, I'm obsessed with finding out what happens next with Tatiana & Alexander!
> 
> If you haven't read The Bronze Horseman, you should read that one 1st.


I will put it on my library book list. Thank you.
deb


----------



## Aravis60

I'm reading


----------



## Maxx

Just started listening to:



Oryx and Crake


----------



## DYB

Thalia the Muse said:


> Gwen, how are the translation and formatting on the freebie version of Crime and Punishment? I've been thinking getting that one myself -- I haven't read it since college.


I can't comment on the formatting because I don't have this edition, but I am certain that the freebie is Constance Garnett's old translation. She remains popular, but she not so much translated as adapted all the Russian novels she worked on, including rewriting or just leaving out things she didn't like or found offensive. So as a native Russian speaker myself I'd suggest you try a more serious translation of Dostoyevsky's works! The Pevear/Volokhonsky have been praised for how well they capture the flow of Dostoyevsky's writing, but alas very few of their translations are available on the Kindle and "Crime and Punishment" isn't on that list. I've heard good things about this Signet edition. It is, however, not free!


----------



## Addie

cagnes said:


> I loved The Book Thief! It's a bit different since it's told by Death, really unique & moving.


Thanks so much! I just bought it.


----------



## mlewis78

Aravis60 said:


> I was just thinking about reading this book. I'm glad to see that it is available for kindle. There was a really interesting report on NPR last week about Temple Grandin (because of the HBO movie). Let me know what you think.


So far I like *Thinking in Pictures* a lot. Last year I read *Animals Make Us Human* after hearing Terry Gross's _Fresh Air_ radio interview with Temple Grandin. I saw the HBO film this week. I think it was based on two of her books, including the one I'm reading now.


----------



## TechBotBoy

As always I'm on the lookout for technical books in my field - programming books for PHP, tips and tricks books for Windows 7, Web Design, stuff like that.  For the most part I'm still working on Kindle for the PC - but the availability of titles like this will help me decide which way to go. 

                - Tbb


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I started this yesterday:











I liked the first in the series a lot, and this one is just as enjoyable so far.

Mike


----------



## eldereno

Maxx said:


> Just started listening to:
> 
> 
> 
> Oryx and Crake


This was one of the first books I read on my Kindle. Are you planning to follow up with ?

It was also very good.


----------



## Maxx

eldereno said:


> This was one of the first books I read on my Kindle. Are you planning to follow up with ?
> 
> It was also very good.


Absolutely, especially if the first one is as good as all of the recommendations!


----------



## NogDog

VictoriaP said:


> NogDog, you'll have to let us know how you like it. I have a few things from Weber and I've enjoyed them all. In fact, just downloaded (both are linked):
> 
> ...
> 
> Path of the Fury I have in paperback and have for years. It's one of my favorite rereads. I'd never seen the sequel, In Fury Born, and had no idea it existed until last week when I took a look at Webscriptions. Had to get them both for the Kindle. As with most of Baen's ebooks, neither is available on Amazon other than in DTB form. The nice thing about Baen's site though is that they do take Paypal, so ordering is fast and easy.
> 
> Unfortunately neither Amazon nor Baen have a good description of Path. No idea why. If I can put my hands on the paperback, I'll have to type it in. But it's absolutely fabulous, solidly written sci-fi with a very interesting twist.


I finished the first Honor Harrington book, _On Basilisk Station_, and then read _The Apocalypse Troll_. Both were similar in that I generally liked his writing style and the plots and characters were reasonably interesting; but I also found them both a bit cumbersome at points, mainly when Weber gets into long sections describing FTL travel, background history, etc., where he tends to break the author's rule to "show me, don't tell me." I also had a certain "been there, done that" with some of the thematic and character issues concerning the "noble warrior" fixing all the things the "evil/corrupt/stupid politicians" have done (see David Drake, Jerry Pournelle, _et al_).

I'm not saying they weren't worth reading, just that I think I've had my fill, unless his later books are significant improvements.


----------



## eldereno

I started to read  but have had a little trouble getting into it. I think I may put it aside for now (like one really puts it aside since it is still in the 7 pages of books I now have on my K2) and read something else......maybe . Anyone read it? Need something light and easy for the moment.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

NogDog said:


> I'm not saying they weren't worth reading, just that I think I've had my fill, unless his later books are significant improvements.


I read the first 4 or 5, and it's more of the same. I gave up at that point.

Mike


----------



## GwenNoles




----------



## Neekeebee

jmiked said:


> I started this yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the first in the series a lot, and this one is just as enjoyable so far.
> 
> Mike


I'm in the middle of this one, too. I recently tried to read another book told from the dog's POV, and it was nowhere near as well-done as this series!

N


----------



## Ann in Arlington

eldereno said:


> I started to read  but have had a little trouble getting into it. I think I may put it aside for now


I'd suggest giving it another try. . .it's not really a space/war/aliens-killing-humans book though the opening chapters make it seem that way. . .but they're necessary for you to understand Reza, one of the main characters. . . .once you get into his life 'after' I bet you won't be able to put it down. . . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I picked this up while it was very briefly a bargain Kindle book a few days ago (paid about $4.50 instead of $9.99). I'm exactly 1/3 of the way through it now. It's an okay read, but not a great read. In general, I'd describe it as a "science lite" book. It's not a hard-science technical book, but a popularization. The book is advertised that way, so that's fine. Thumbs, Toes, and Tears looks at various features of the human body (per the title), describes how they evolved, including extensive reference to hominid fossils, and looks at how the emergence of these features changed our ancestors and changed us. The presentation of this material is fairly interesting, enough to keep me going, but it isn't fascinating or gripping. Writing quality is okay, not brilliant. The most interesting bit of the book so far has been an account of how a group of deaf children in a Nicaraguan orphanage spontaneously developed their own sign language without expert help. This was really interesting, and I wish there'd been more of the book spent discussing it.

As a Kindle translation of a DTB, it is awful. There are numerous typographical errors, this book replaces "Stolen Masterpiece Tracker" as the worst scanning job of any Kindle book I've read. In a couple of places the typos are bad enough that it interfered with my understanding of the book. The illustrations are of some importance in the book, and they aren't very good. A chart showing how humanity evolved from different ancestors is totally unreadable. Most of the illustrations are comparative shots of different bones or body features in humans, apes, or fossils, and they are barely comprehensible. Blurry, low-contrast, and a bit too small on my K2 (if they were larger, the blurriness would become unacceptably worse, so I don't think they'd be better on a DX). As a Kindle conversion, it gets a D-minus-minus.

Overall, I'd say it is a three-star book. Okay, but nothing to rush out and buy (which wouldn't be necessary with Kindle anyway!). If I included the scanning job, it would be two stars.


----------



## 911jason

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd suggest giving it another try. . .it's not really a space/war/aliens-killing-humans book though the opening chapters make it seem that way. . .but they're necessary for you to understand Reza, one of the main characters. . . .once you get into his life 'after' I bet you won't be able to put it down. . . . . .


Thanks for posting that Ann, I had just purchased this book last night based on all the high recommendations here, even though I really never read Sci-Fi/Fantasy...


----------



## gglass99

Just finishing Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. Trying to decide what's next - Jerry


----------



## Leslie

I went out of my comfort zone today and read a vampire story. LOL. That's a first. I also read a shapeshifter story. The latter was terrific, I really loved it. The vampire story was pretty good. Here are links to both:

Shapeshifter (and cowboys)

http://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-afairtrade-402742-142.html

Vampire

http://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-loveisblindness-402745-139.html

All the money from the sale of these goes to the American Heart Association for the 28 Days of Love Novellas so consider spending $1.99 for a good cause. You can get the books sent automatically to your Kindle. You don't even need to use the USB cable.

L


----------



## 5711

I'm two thirds into The American Book of the Dead







by Henry Baum. It started a little slow for me but then really took off. Part apocalyptic sci-fi and part psychological thriller with elements of noir and literary novels, this one really transcends genres. It feels like other books but also original -- always a good sign. I don't normally read apocalyptic sci-fi but I picked it up to support a fellow indie author (whom I don't know btw).

Also, if anyone speaks German (anyone? Bueller?), I'm looking forward to the next one -- a comic novel called Schwarzkopf







about a famous Hollywood filmmaker from Vienna who returns to his city to try and remake the Third Man, but similarities to the movie start to happen to him and wreck the plan and bring on the funny. Supposedly. Hopefully I can keep up with the Austrian German.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm just finishing up Percy Jackson and The Lightning Thief.  I bought the first three books for my GS, and he loved them.  Now I'm reading them so I can discuss them with him.  Not as good as Potter, but an enjoyable read.


----------



## Winter9

DYB said:


> I can't comment on the formatting because I don't have this edition, but I am certain that the freebie is Constance Garnett's old translation. She remains popular, but she not so much translated as adapted all the Russian novels she worked on, including rewriting or just leaving out things she didn't like or found offensive. So as a native Russian speaker myself I'd suggest you try a more serious translation of Dostoyevsky's works! The Pevear/Volokhonsky have been praised for how well they capture the flow of Dostoyevsky's writing, but alas very few of their translations are available on the Kindle and "Crime and Punishment" isn't on that list. I've heard good things about this Signet edition. It is, however, not free!


I think I got mine from manybooks.net


----------



## Winter9

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd suggest giving it another try. . .it's not really a space/war/aliens-killing-humans book though the opening chapters make it seem that way. . .but they're necessary for you to understand Reza, one of the main characters. . . .once you get into his life 'after' I bet you won't be able to put it down. . . . . .


I second that! It rabbed me from the first line, but I would give it another chance anyway... But not now, if you are in the mood for something lighter, read that and come back to it


----------



## DYB

Winter9 said:


> I think I got mine from manybooks.net


That's a gutenberg edition, so I'm certain it's Constance Garnett.


----------



## Winter9

DYB said:


> That's a gutenberg edition, so I'm certain it's Constance Garnett.


I now read the one from feedbooks instead, found it more readable as I am 70 % into it from paperback version before I got kindle. Easier to find where I am..


----------



## chipotle

Donna, I read the Diva Runs out of Thyme a few months ago and I thought it was a fun cozy. My main
complaint (and this is even more true with the Diva Takes the Cake) is that there are way too many characters
for a book that size. I tend to hop around from book to book and every time I pick up one of her books I
have to struggle to remember if so and so is her ex-husband's mother-in-law or her neighbor's new rescue dog.
 This of course would be a less of a problem if I was disciplined enough to just read one book at a time.


----------



## Ottie

I just finished Coraline and now I have decided to read


----------



## eldereno

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd suggest giving it another try. . .it's not really a space/war/aliens-killing-humans book though the opening chapters make it seem that way. . .but they're necessary for you to understand Reza, one of the main characters. . . .once you get into his life 'after' I bet you won't be able to put it down. . . . . .


Thanks, I will. Started *A Diva Runs Out of Thyme* when I write the original post and finished it today. It was a fun read. I may return to *In Her Name*. Leaving in 5 days for a Carribean vacation and plan lots of reading time while enjoying the sun and warmth.


----------



## cagnes

Just started...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Holmes on the Range

As a Sherlock Holmes buff, I happily picked this up after seeing it for $3.87 in the bargain book thread, and really enjoyed it. Nice mystery in an unusual setting, and well-enough constructed that I figured out several things before they were explained in the book (which always gives me a smug sense of satisfaction, even though I'm not generally a mystery reader beyond Holmes stuff).


----------



## joanne29

Finally finished up the Twilight series with Breaking Dawn, which was weird to say the least. I did like it though, but it was long!



Now I am reading Garden Spells by Sarah Addison



DTB LINKS


----------



## TC Beacham

Robert B. Parker's HUGGER MUGGER - getting back into his voice in anticipation of the new Jesse Stone novel, SPLIT IMAGE, out in a few days.


----------



## mistyd107

finished:









about to start:


----------



## Neekeebee

Finally got around to starting 







.

N


----------



## talleylynn

I'm in the middle of *Suite Scarlett * by Maureen Johnson. It's a fun, light read.


----------



## Leslie

I read this this morning and really enjoyed it. I am such a Josh Lanyon fan!


----------



## raven312

I just finished Still Alice by Lisa Genova (HIGHLY recommended) and am now reading Raymond Chandler's *"The Big Sleep"*. He's my new favorite author of the moment.


----------



## fictionfandd

I just finished reading The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold










I pre-ordered The Horns by Joe Hill so that should be on my kindle later tonight. I really enjoyed his Heart Shaped Box so looking forward to this one.


----------



## Hoosiermama

I just finished:

The Moor, by Laurie R. King
The Beekeeper's Apprentice, same author
Naked in Death, JD Robb

Reading now:
The Apothecary's Daughter, by Julie Klassen

Next up:
A Letter from Mary, Laurie R. King (borrowed from a friend, so not a dime goes to McMillan).


----------



## Taborcarn

Finished up:
  

Now reading:


----------



## Erika

I've almost finished _The Enchanted April_, written in 1922 by Elizabeth Von Arnim. It's just what I needed during a stay in Washington DC: a book full of sunshine. Four women leave dreary, wintery England to live in Italy for a month and basically enjoy a gorgeously described garden, villa, and FOOD. Reading this book is like taking a vacation.  Pages filled with sun and trailing wisteria.

I should note that the Kindle edition has a few typos (maybe 5-10) though they do not detract from the reading.

I don't know if I did this image linking thing correctly!


----------



## meljackson

Just started Await Your Reply by Dan Chaon. Enjoying it so far. 

Melissa


----------



## joanne29

I finished Garden Spells last night, and found it to be cute and fun to read.



Now I am reading Where the God of Love Hangs Out by Amy Bloom



DTB links


----------



## anivyl

just finished this. I think the shock is still settling in and my mind is still scrambling not to cry. While I understand there's still possibly a 4th book coming out, I am not holding my breath seeing how it was only half done and they are still stupidly quibbling about the rights to it.

I have fallen deeply in love with the characters, of course Salander most of all. I have to ashamedly admit I have ignored just about everyone in my trudge through this book. It's on the run from page one, quite the page turner and some times I have missed buses so I could finish just *this* chaper. and now it's all gone. Farewell Salander! Mikael! Erika!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Now Reading:


----------



## Ottie

I finished Exposure and now I had decided to read


----------



## Winter9

Finished the first book in:










Fantastic Sci-Fi!! Before I continue to read it I will try to finish:










and:


----------



## Guest

I'm finishing off The Blade Itself by Joe Abercrombie - patches of brilliance and some nice (maybe a bit comedia) characters. I've also started dipping into C.S. Marks' Elfhunter and will start reading that in earnest next week.

Thus far in 2010 I've read Belloc's "The Servile State" and "Hills and the Sea", whilst dipping into "Mystical Theology" (an excellent analysis) by McIntosh; Word into Silence (John Main) and a couple of Fulton Sheen titles.


----------



## Jane917

I just finished Virgin River 1-4 by Robyn Carr. Couldn't put it down!

Now I am reading Easily Amused:










Great book! Can't wait to read more by this author.


----------



## Aravis60

I finished Drums of Autumn and started


----------



## DYB

anivyl said:


> just finished this. I think the shock is still settling in and my mind is still scrambling not to cry. While I understand there's still possibly a 4th book coming out, I am not holding my breath seeing how it was only half done and they are still stupidly quibbling about the rights to it.
> 
> I have fallen deeply in love with the characters, of course Salander most of all. I have to ashamedly admit I have ignored just about everyone in my trudge through this book. It's on the run from page one, quite the page turner and some times I have missed buses so I could finish just *this* chaper. and now it's all gone. Farewell Salander! Mikael! Erika!


I also already read this and thought it was the best book in the trilogy. I could not put it down, it's a real page turner. And what's weird is that most of it is psychological terror: it's people talking and plotting in board rooms and hospital suites. And it's absolutely thrilling. I have no hopes for a 4th installment, even if someone finishes it. Whatever it might be it own't be Larsson's.


----------



## ldidge

I just finished RAINWATER, by Sandra Brown.   A very nice read.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

ldidge said:


> Question: How do you get the picture of the book in your post and also the way it brings you right to Amazon when you click it.


Look for "Kindleboards link maker" at the bottom center of the page, just above the decalgirl ad. Use the "manual" linkmaker for kindle books. Basically, plug in the book's ASIN (whatever that is) and the link to the image of the book (get it by right clicking on the book cover photo on the Amazon page).


----------



## Sunshine22

The Seamstress by Frances de Pontes Peebles... not light reading, but terrific book.


----------



## Taborcarn

derekprior said:


> I'm finishing off The Blade Itself by Joe Abercrombie - patches of brilliance and some nice (maybe a bit comedia) characters. I've also started dipping into C.S. Marks' Elfhunter and will start reading that in earnest next week.


I've been meaning to get into Joe Abercrombie's work. I was about to complain about how his first three books aren't available on Kindle, but I just checked again and they are! I could swear they weren't there 2 or 3 weeks ago.

Well I guess I've got no excuse now (aside from the large backlogs of other books I mean to get to as well).


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I have been reading A Trip to the Stars:










But put it aside to read The Girl Who Played with Fire, which is unputdownable. I just find Lisbeth Salander fascinating, even though the mystery elements of the books don't totally work for me (I'm already pretty sure how the murders in this book occurred):


----------



## melissaj323

Just finished the 







and started


----------



## chilady1

Just started:


----------



## DYB

I just finished Agatha Christie's early novel (her second) "The Secret Adversary" (not one of her best) and am launching into Ken Follett's "Eye of the Needle." This is my first Follett novel and I have high hopes!


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Ooh, I saw the movie version of that as a teenager and developed a massive krush on Donald Sutherland as a result. Let me know if the book's any good!


----------



## raven312

DYB said:


> I just finished Agatha Christie's early novel (her second) "The Secret Adversary" (not one of her best) and am launching into Ken Follett's "Eye of the Needle." This is my first Follett novel and I have high hopes!


Eye of the Needle was the book that opened me up to historical fiction. I was resistant to it at first and kept putting it down. Because I'm one of those people who have to finish a book, I finally picked it up one day and got so engrossed that I finished it that day. It was excellent. I think you'll enjoy it very much.


----------



## joanne29

Just finished Amy Bloom's Where the God of Love Hangs Out, and really did not care for it. I thought it was well written, but I was bored and bothered by it.



Now I am trying Lucky by Alice Sebold



DTB links!


----------



## 911jason

DYB said:


> I just finished Agatha Christie's early novel (her second) "The Secret Adversary" (not one of her best) and am launching into Ken Follett's "Eye of the Needle." This is my first Follett novel and I have high hopes!


I read Eye of the Needle last month and really enjoyed it as well. I think you'll be pleased. =)


----------



## boydm

I just finished Black Rain by Graham Brown and really enjoyed it. A team of experts heads into the rainforests of Brazil in search of a powerful new energy source, only to find hostile natives, a cleverly vile beast, and a science fiction twist. It's a fast-paced adventure story along the lines of Michael Crichton's Congo and James Rollins's Amazonia.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm "reading" this right now:











I just downloaded the audiobook from audible.com It's not due to be released until the 23rd, so I was very excited to see it available today.


----------



## ellesu

I'm almost through with Eat, Pray, Love by Elizabeth Gilbert.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000PDYVVG?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B000PDYVVG

Modified to say: hummmm, that link looks a bit funky. I tried the link at the bottom of the page but couldn't figure out how to get it from where I created the link to here....


----------



## Neekeebee

About 1/2 way through , which so far has been a real page-turner. It seems this would be quite a controversial book...I'm surprised I hadn't heard more about it.

(DTB link, but available for Kindle.)

N


----------



## mlewis78

I'm reading The Woman in White by Willkie Collins on my kindle (free from manybooks.net).


----------



## RiddleMeThis

chilady1 said:


> Just started:


I started this a few days ago, and am on the most current book, and OMG its an INCREDIBLE series. I am already anxious for the next one to come out later this year.


----------



## GoldenKindle

These are the last two that I read 


















Now I am reading 







which is good so far.


----------



## Ottie

I finished the book Wolf Signs was a bit too short and felt rushed and now I am reading


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Castles of Steel: Britain, Germany, and the Winning of the Great War at Sea, Robert K. Massie

I read fairly quickly, and have a fair amount of time to read, so usually I don't take more than a couple of days, and definitely not more than a weekend to read a book. Castles of Steel is an exception to the rule, I started reading it LAST weekend, and I'm still only 2/3 of the way through. It's lengthy, but as you'd expect of a book written by a Pulitzer Prize-winner, it is well-written and is holding my interest (admittedly the topic is one I've been a lifelong fan of, though). In addition to telling the story of World War I naval battles as advertised, the book has a lot of background detail on the leaders involved, and some of it is weirdly interesting--One of the major British admirals had married an American heiress to the Marshall Fields department store empire, and she was continually haranguing him to be a fashion plate, using her social connections to try to get him assigned where it would be convenient for him to be at her big social events, and "running around" on him when he wasn't near her. He complained to a friend, "I have suffered for my millions!" Don't worry, there is plenty of exquisite detail about battles and the events leading up to them also. I recommend it highly for those who are really interested in the topic, though not for a casual reader. This book is a sequel to "Dreadnought", a book about the naval arms race before the War, and I'm wishing Dreadnought was available on Kindle.


----------



## Jeff

Claw,

Have you read _The Winds of War_? I always wondered if Pug Henry's wife Rhoda wasn't based somewhat on Admiral of the Fleet Sir David Beatty's wife, Ethel Tree.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Jeff said:


> Claw,
> 
> Have you read _The Winds of War_? I always wondered if Pug Henry's wife Rhoda wasn't based somewhat on Admiral of the Fleet Sir David Beatty's wife, Ethel Tree.


You nailed it, it was David and Ethel (Did poor old Fred Mertz know about this?  ) that I was talking about in my review. I struggled through Winds of War when I was about fifteen and much too young to appreciate it, I vaguely remember Pug and don't remember anything about his relationship with Rhoda. But I wouldn't be surprised if you are right, Wouk seemed to know his history.


----------



## Jeff

I highly recommend both of these books:


----------



## Basilius

> I'm wishing Dreadnought was available on Kindle.

I'll second that wish. I've asked for it a couple times, but given how few of Massie's books are available, I'm not holding out much hope. I got the DTB version of Dreadnought last Xmas (200 and read it off and on when I need a switch. I'm sure I'd have finished it by now if it was on Kindle. The darknet doesn't even have it.

Personally, I just finished 








and I've been going back and forth reading 







and 









I can never read reference books or historical non-fiction in one go. Gotta switch as the mood suits.

I've got some work deadlines over the next week, but my choices for my next book are one of these:









, 







, or 









(Don't you just love when the publisher provides a Kindle edition, but there's no product image to reflect the fact?)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oh *joanne29*, LUCKY is a great book, but so, so emotionally tough. I hope you enjoy it!

I just finished and _loved_ THE HUNGER GAMES and CATCHING FIRE by Suzanne Collins. I can't wait for MOCKINGJAY to come out!









 

Now I'm starting UGLIES by Scott Westerfield, and A GREAT AND TERRIBLE BEAUTY by Libba Bray. (I'm kind of in a YA phase.)



















Kristan


----------



## joanne29

kristanhoffman said:


> Oh *joanne29*, LUCKY is a great book, but so, so emotionally tough. I hope you enjoy it!
> 
> I just finished and _loved_ THE HUNGER GAMES and CATCHING FIRE by Suzanne Collins. I can't wait for MOCKINGJAY to come out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm starting UGLIES by Scott Westerfield, and A GREAT AND TERRIBLE BEAUTY by Libba Bray. (I'm kind of in a YA phase.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristan


I did enjoy Lucky, and from a personal standpoint it rang true. A very brave account of a traumatic event in my opinion.


----------



## joanne29

I finished Lucky by Alice Sebold, and found it to be outstanding.



Now I am reading The Weight of Silence



DTB LINKS


----------



## Maxx

Just started listening to:


Olive Kitteridge


----------



## chilady1

*Just started reading:*


----------



## Dave Dykema

I'm 69% into 







. I was a little confused at the start, but I think I was supposed to be, for the character was. I'm enjoying it now.


----------



## JCBeam

Just finished W. Somerset Maugham's Of Human Bondage, (Kindle version) and about to start Stockett's  (Kindle version).

Juanita


----------



## fictionfandd

I finished Horns by Joe Hill










I've started Black Rain by Graham Brown


----------



## mistyd107

finished









about to start: "Garden of Lies" by Eileen Goudge


----------



## KindleGirl

Reading the last half of 







and really enjoying it!

Next up will be:


----------



## TheSeagull

Right now I'm reading Up in the Air by Walter Kirn


----------



## MPinTX

I'm working on Book Three of Charles Stross' Merchant Princes series, and have enjoyed them. Unfortunately, only the first three are on Kindle. I think there are 3 more that are only in print.


----------



## Randy Kadish

Just finished [i[amazonsearch]]The Match[/amazonsearch][/i] by Mark Frost. Great book. Fascinating, likeable characters. Yes, much of it is about golf, but much is about friendship and redemption.

I also loved _The Greatest Game Ever Played _ by the same author.


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently reading 








*Marry Him: The Case for Settling for Mr. Good Enough* by Lori Gottlieb

Fascinating and candid commentary about today's dating culture. Funny, too.

N


----------



## scottnicholson

http://www.amazon.com/Cobblestones-ebook/dp/B002FB6XT4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1267041039&sr=1-1

Cobblestones by JT Cummins. What happens when a witch goes on trial in a modern courtroom? In Paper, reading "Pretties" by Scott Westerfield. Just finished (finally) The da Vinci Code on audio.

Scott Nicholson
The Skull Ring
http://www.amazon.com/The-Skull-Ring-ebook/dp/B003980ELA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1267040921&sr=1-1


----------



## Jane917

I just finished listening to:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51315X9M83L._SL500_AA246_PIkin2,BottomRight,-18,34_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg

and am reading:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41fBeCcf3SL._SL500_AA246_PIkin2,BottomRight,-7,34_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg


----------



## Jane917

Dang! What is the secret to posting the images? I used the manual link maker.


----------



## Jane917

I think I finally got the link thing down! This is what I am reading (and very much enjoying!)










I just finished listening to this on my daily commute:


----------



## Jeff

Jane917 said:


> Dang! What is the secret to posting the images? I used the manual link maker.


You got the image right. Here's the way to do it manually:



Code:


[url=The path to the book's listing][IMG] the path to the cover image.[/IMG][/url]

... like this:



Code:


[url=http://www.amazon.com/A-Scattered-Life-ebook/dp/B002R8LF8O][IMG]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41fBeCcf3SL._SL500_AA246_PIkin2,BottomRight,-7,34_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg[/IMG][/url]

...which does this:


----------



## 1131

I just finished this book:










The story was OK but disorganized and the formating of the book was horrible - the worst I've seen. I wish I had followed my 1st instinct and returned it because of the formating.

Since my last 3 books have been, at best, OK, I have high hopes for this one.

This is the link for the paperback. It doesn't appear to be available for Kindle right now. I swear, if this one isn't any better than the last 3, I'm taking a break from reading and rewatching Firefly.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

I just finished this:










And I'm now reading:


----------



## drenee

imallbs said:


> Since my last 3 books have been, at best, OK, I have high hopes for this one.
> 
> This is the link for the paperback. It doesn't appear to be available for Kindle right now. I swear, if this one isn't any better than the last 3, I'm taking a break from reading and watching Firefly.


I loved this book. It's one of my favorite books from 2009. 
Let us know what you think.
deb


----------



## joanne29

I just finished the Weight of Silence, and enjoyed it very much



now I an reading



DTB links


----------



## angelad

To Begin the World Anew: The Genius and Ambiguities of the American Founders by Bernard Bailyn (Kindle Edition - Dec. 18, 2007) - Kindle Book


----------



## 911jason

*Finished:*



If you're familiar with Crais' books, this one (along with _The Watchman_) focuses on Joe Pike, the partner/side-kick of his usual main character, Elvis Cole. It started out a tad bit slow, I thought, but picked up and was a pretty good read when all was said and done.



Wow, was this one bad... and way overpriced to boot! $7.99 for 3000 locations is too much, if you ask me. In fact, the price and quality of this book caused me to finally post my first Amazon review! Apparently, I am in the minority, since I gave the book it's first sub-3 star review (I gave 2 stars). I found the book through recommendations on one of Barry Eisler's book pages. His novels are much better if you're interested in an asian/martial arts themed thriller. If so, start with:



*Now reading:*



For those of you who don't know who Larry Bond is, he co-authored Red Storm Rising with Tom Clancy. This one was written in the mid-90's, so it'll be interesting to see how a terrorist-hunt thriller written pre-9/11 reads now.


----------



## worktolive

Just finished Book 5 and 6 of J.R. Ward's Black Dagger Brotherhood. Many people are complaining that the series is now more urban fantasy and less paranormal romance, but I'm still in love with the brothers:



















Also, for my bookclub I read a book that is totally out of my usual genres - The Gold Coast by Nelson DeMille. The author described it as The Godfather meets The Great Gatsby, and I'd say that's about right.











Next up - Soulless by Gail Carriger. This has gotten all kinds of good press and I'm really looking forward to reading it:


----------



## RiddleMeThis

worktolive said:


> Just finished Book 5 and 6 of J.R. Ward's Black Dagger Brotherhood. Many people are complaining that the series is now more urban fantasy and less paranormal romance, but I'm still in love with the brothers:


If you really like those books you shood check out Lara Adrians Midnight Breed series. It is very similar to the BDB.


----------



## Christopher Meeks

Crais's "The First Rule" is next for me, but right now I'm reading 

This is my second time reading John Irving's book, and I'm thoroughly enjoying it--and I'm teaching it in my college English class. The students are loving it. Lots of sex helps, but the story is so involving, and it works on so many levels, such as the meanings of the children's books that Ted Cole writes. If you haven't read an Irving book in a while, try this one.


----------



## VictoriaP

worktolive said:


> Next up - Soulless by Gail Carriger. This has gotten all kinds of good press and I'm really looking forward to reading it:


I need to second this one. This thread was the first I'd heard of it, and the premise was so wild that I had to download the sample. Never mind that I have 40-someodd unread books on the Kindle at the moment, as soon as I'd finished the sample, I bought the book and have been reading for half the night. I'd stay up to finish it--it's that good--but I'm laughing out loud so hard and so frequently that I'm likely to wake up my husband. Even though he's on the other side of the house!

I can see where it's not going to be for everyone--after all, we're talking about a steampunk mystery involving a Scottish werewolf, a bunch of vampires, and a spinster without a soul, all set in an alternate Victorian England. This book doesn't fit well into any genre I can think of--fantasy is probably the closest, though it's listed also in the romance and paranormal categories. But it's astonishingly well written and utterly hilarious; it's worth at least sampling if you like ANY of the genres involved.

Second book looks like it's set for release on March 30th.


----------



## GwenNoles

Just finished A Verdict for Love (http://www.amazon.com/A-Verdict-for-Love-ebook/dp/B003980Y60/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1266930882&sr=1-1)

Excellent book. Literary erotica at its finest. Lesbian storyline, but so well done anyone could enjoy it.


----------



## kevindorsey

The Great Hunt


----------



## worktolive

RiddleMeThis said:


> If you really like those books you shood check out Lara Adrians Midnight Breed series. It is very similar to the BDB.


Thanks, I have read most of the Midnight Breeds except for the most recent one. I enjoyed it but still prefer the BDB. Have you read the Demonica series by Larissa Ione? It starts with Pleasure Unbound and centers on 3 (demon) brothers that run a hospital for demons. Hot, hot, hot.... but also a really good story. The fourth book in the series was just released this month.


----------



## VictoriaP

Just finished, and preordered the sequel, Changeless--first time I've done a preorder since AUGUST. It was that good, and I didn't want to chance forgetting to pick up the next one!


















Also just finished Halfway to the Grave







; starting the second book tonight:


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Now reading _The Ghost in the Atom: A Discussion of the Mysteries of Quantum Physics _ by P.C.W. Davies. If you want to read a good 'layman's' book about Quantum Theory, it's well worth the $9.99 price tag.

The Ghost in the Atom


----------



## Taborcarn

Finished up:
  

Now reading:


----------



## mlewis78

Finished *The Woman in White* by Willkie Collins last night and started *The Lovely Bones* (Alice Sebold) on my kindle. Also got a library notification for and downloaded *Ordinary Thunderstorms* by William Boyd to my Cybook Opus (Adobe EPub format).


----------



## planet_janet

I just finished *Escape* by Carolyn Jessop and Laura Palmer and am now reading *Stolen Innocence *by Elissa Wall and Lisa Pulitzer. I am completely and totally fascinated with books regarding the FLDS (and I am a big fan of the show Big Love on HBO).


----------



## mlewis78

planet_janet said:


> I just finished *Escape* by Carolyn Jessop and Laura Palmer and am now reading *Stolen Innocence *by Elissa Wall and Lisa Pulitzer. I am completely and totally fascinated with books regarding the FLDS (and I am a big fan of the show Big Love on HBO).


I read those two books on my kindle last year after I became a Big Love fan. Both were very good reads.


----------



## jaspertyler

On Kindle:











On audio:











and











I really like Laurell K Hamilton; however, this book is kind of ridiculous in my opinion. The way Anita acts with her captors is just irritating.


----------



## Winter9

I now read:










That was a little picture, it's Dead Souls by Gogol. I found it at feedbooks
I used around 6% to get into it, now it's really interesting!


----------



## Leslie

planet_janet said:


> I just finished *Escape* by Carolyn Jessop and Laura Palmer and am now reading *Stolen Innocence *by Elissa Wall and Lisa Pulitzer. I am completely and totally fascinated with books regarding the FLDS (and I am a big fan of the show Big Love on HBO).


If you read those two, you'll definitely want to read this, which goes back a little further in history of the FLDS (1950s and 1960s).


----------



## worktolive

VictoriaP said:


> Just finished, and preordered the sequel, Changeless--first time I've done a preorder since AUGUST. It was that good, and I didn't want to chance forgetting to pick up the next one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also just finished Halfway to the Grave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; starting the second book tonight:


Another vote for Soulless. I just finished it. What a fun book! I have also preordered Changeless. It sounds like we have very similar tastes. Once I started on Halfway to the Grave I ripped through the rest of the series in a couple of days. One Foot in the Grave has one of the hottest love scenes ever in a paranormal romance in Chapter 32.

Now I'm debating between starting the Kate Daniels series by Ilona Andrews or continuing on with gothic/steampunk/alternate Victorian England reality with The Strangely Beautiful Tale of Miss Percy Parker. Or maybe I'll start Darkfever by Karen Marie Moning - I picked it up for free a few months back. Or maybe I'll choose something else entirely.


----------



## Chloista

Reading GAME CHANGE about the 2008 presidential election.  Interesting portraits painted of the candidates.


----------



## VictoriaP

worktolive said:


> Another vote for Soulless. I just finished it. What a fun book! I have also preordered Changeless. It sounds like we have very similar tastes. Once I started on Halfway to the Grave I ripped through the rest of the series in a couple of days. One Foot in the Grave has one of the hottest love scenes ever in a paranormal romance in Chapter 32.
> 
> Now I'm debating between starting the Kate Daniels series by Ilona Andrews or continuing on with gothic/steampunk/alternate Victorian England reality with The Strangely Beautiful Tale of Miss Percy Parker. Or maybe I'll start Darkfever by Karen Marie Moning - I picked it up for free a few months back. Or maybe I'll choose something else entirely.


LOL--well, I can heartily recommend Darkfever. Of course, you'll then plow through the next three....and the fifth and final book isn't out until December. But then you'll end up reading her Highlander books too... 

Read book two of the Night Huntress books, but I'm stopping there for now; warned by others that from an emotional standpoint, I probably wasn't up for them at the moment.


Spoiler



The ending of book one had me ranting, by the wedding scene in book 2, I was way too upset. That was when they warned me I'd need tissues handy for the next two. LOL Chapter 32 was kinda so-so--same friends were split 50/50 on that one, interestingly enough. I think I've been spoiled by the BDB boys on that score. And by Karen Marie Moning's books, for that matter! But I am in love with Bones for certain.



So instead, luvmy4brats and crew convinced me to check out J.D. Robb's In Death series. Just finished the first book and am about to start the second...only 28 more to go after that! LOL


----------



## worktolive

VictoriaP said:


> Read book two of the Night Huntress books, but I'm stopping there for now; warned by others that from an emotional standpoint, I probably wasn't up for them at the moment.
> 
> So instead, luvmy4brats and crew convinced me to check out J.D. Robb's In Death series.  Just finished the first book and am about to start the second...only 28 more to go after that! LOL


Mmmmm, Bones and Roarke, talk about yummy! It really doesn't get much better than those two. I'm up to Book 7 or so in the In Death series - I've been reading it very slowly so that I don't get burnt out.


----------



## planet_janet

Leslie said:


> If you read those two, you'll definitely want to read this, which goes back a little further in history of the FLDS (1950s and 1960s).


Thanks for the recommendation! I will definitely check it out.


----------



## Neekeebee

Chloista said:


> Reading GAME CHANGE about the 2008 presidential election. Interesting portraits painted of the candidates.


I'm reading it too. Very interesting so far.

N


----------



## joanne29

I finished 

and thought it was very good,though it had a lot of formatting and editing issues.

Now I am reading:



so far so good.

DTB LINKS


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Did somebody say "hilarious Steampunk"? I have got to try Soulless! I've really enjoyed the YA series Larklight -- also hilarious steampunk.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I've had my eye on this for awhile, and was moved to buy it after using it in the "Six Degrees of Separation" thread. It is a series of short articles on science topics. They are well-written and readable, and this is a great bathroom book. I grew weary of the format of continuous short essays after sitting and reading it for half an hour, so I've shifted to a fantasy detective story and will return to this from time to time to read an essay or two when the mood beckons. If the description interests you, you'll probably like it, though some of the topics are ones you'll have read about before if you are into this sort of reading.


----------



## JimC1946

Bad Vampires







by Karl Larew. This looks like a very orginal and completely different take on vampires, occuring in a world where vampires are simply DNA mutations in normal humans. Good Vampires need little sips of blood from normal human donors, but Bad Vampires drink to kill.

When the leader of the Good Vampires starts a meeting by swilling a bottle of human blood and exclaimg "Wow, I could have had a V-8," you know this is going to be a fun, quirky book.


----------



## kindaholic

I'm currently reading "Where Men Win Glory: The Odyssey of Pat Tillman" by Jon Krakauer. Eye-opening, riveting, gut-wrenching--I highly recommend it as well as anything else by Jon Krakauer.


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently reading the freebie: 







Enjoying it so far. It reminds me of the type of book I could have read when I was a kid.

N


----------



## Jaasy

I am currently reading the first book in this box set (Sookie Stackhouse). I bought it when it was $21 though...


----------



## raven312

I'm currently reading The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo and Sense and Sensibility.


----------



## joanne29

I finished Looking for Alaska and for a YA book it was very well written, though I was not as into it as I everyone else that reviewed it was.



Now I am going to try Alice Munro's Too Much Happiness



DTB links!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

I'm currently in the middle of:


and starting:


I don't typically start a new book while in the middle of another, but since the String Theory for Dummies book is non-fiction (although I guess some people disagree on that!), I am unlikely to get the two confused in my head while reading.

DTB link for the Dummies book - that one isn't available for Kindle.

Elmore


----------



## Ottie

I finished Dead to the World and now I am reading


----------



## Winter9

Ottie said:


> I finished Dead to the World and now I am reading


How are they?


----------



## MLPMom

I just finished reading this 









I was lucky enough to get it when it was under $3. It was a great fast read. Definitely a story that sticks with you.

Next I am reading 









I am really liking the In Death Series.


----------



## LauraB

MLPMom said:


> Next I am reading


I've never read Nora Roberts, maybe I should sample it.


----------



## MLPMom

Red said:


> I've never read Nora Roberts, maybe I should sample it.


It is a great series!
I think there are 29 books out so far.

I would start at the beginning though, Naked in Death. It is definitely one of those that the characters develop and get introduced over time. Most of them are pretty reasonably priced too. Somewhere between $5 and $7. I would definitely sample the first one and see if you like it.


----------



## loca

I've seen the Ultimate Gift the other day while I was browsing some relative bargains.  May be I will get it when I get through the next few books.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Seized, by Max Hardberger

I'm reading this in dead tree form, and so far it is very good, reads a lot like a movie. The author recovers stolen ships for a living. Generally, these aren't stolen in the sense of being boarded by the Pirates of Penzance, but have been seized by court order issued by a bribed judge, or by a legal system that preys on nonresidents. Some of the scammy third-world legal entanglements the author "rescues" ships from make me never want to leave the United States again! In one case, a freighter was seized because a ship's officer refused to open cargo hatches when he wasn't sure he was talking to the correct and paid-up purchaser of a cargo, and the ship was seized for "discriminating against a domestic company". Maybe not the best choice for most of the Jane Austen fans out there, but I recommend the book if reading about rough-and tumble adventures by another person 5,000 miles away interests you.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Red said:


> I've never read Nora Roberts, maybe I should sample it.


This is a great series. One of my favorites. Nora actually writes this series under the pen name J.D. Robb. There are 30 books and several novellas in the series. This is one series that you really need to read from the beginning. Naked in Death is first. I've just started a re-read of the series and I'm getting ready to start book 3 - Immortal in Death.


----------



## Aravis60

This is one of those books that I thought I read when I was younger, but it turns out that I didn't. Does that happen to anyone else?


----------



## 911jason

Aravis60 said:


> This is one of those books that I thought I read when I was younger, but it turns out that I didn't. Does that happen to anyone else?


I wouldn't know... I choose to think I'm still "younger"!


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Currently reading "HORNS" by Joe Hill (Stephen King's son).  Didn't like the very beginning, but once it got rolling I could seriously here his father narrating this.

Thought I'd mention that what authors really love is threads like this.  We hate them too (lol)  I keep scrolling through to see if anyone is reading anything I wrote...

DNW


----------



## LauraB

luvmy4brats said:


> Nora actually writes this series under the pen name J.D. Robb.


I knew that she wrote these under the pen name, I guess that is why I accidentally put her name instead of Robb  . Thanks for the input, I grabbed some samples


----------



## Brenda Carroll

_Bad Faeries/Good Faeries_ by Brian Froud. Of course, it is not on Kindle because of the detailed illustrations, but in addition to my Kindle readings I am engrossed in this book which was a gift from a dear friend. It is the second Froud book I own and both are fascinating.

http://www.amazon.com/Good-Faeries-Bad-Brian-Froud/dp/0684847817/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1267812438&sr=1-3

I have drawn much of my imaginative ramblings in my series from his illustrations, which are, BTW, not for young children. These are faeries for adults... not erotica, mind you, just more representative of what one might expect when wandering through the Astral Plane. Feel free to wander, but beware!!


----------



## Angel1948

I am about half way through reading Blood Ties by Kay Hooper


----------



## melissaj323




----------



## 911jason

*Gave up on:*



Terrible OCR scan, lots of words broken into two parts, many random letters and numbers sprinkled throughout. Asked for, and received, a refund.

*Now reading:*


----------



## JCBeam

Just finished  (Kindle edition) and about to start  (Kindle edition)

Juanita


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Tess is very, very depressing -- just a warning before you start!


----------



## Aravis60

911jason said:


> I wouldn't know... I choose to think I'm still "younger"!


LOL- I _meant_ when I was a kid.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

planet_janet said:


> I just finished *Escape* by Carolyn Jessop and Laura Palmer and am now reading *Stolen Innocence *by Elissa Wall and Lisa Pulitzer. I am completely and totally fascinated with books regarding the FLDS (and I am a big fan of the show Big Love on HBO).


I also love to read books regarding the FLDS. There's another one called His Favorite Wife by Susan Ray Schmidt, it's very good. There's also one called Shattered Dreams by Irene Spencer. I don't know if they are available on Kindle or not.


----------



## angelad

A Short Guide to a Happy Life

Just picked it up.  Need a little pick me upper.


----------



## SpearsII

I have just started reading _Shades of Gray_ by Jasper Fforde. A persons place in society is judged by how much color they see. It is really trippy in a good way. It reads very well. It's not really Sci-fi but it has a very imaginative world. I can't wait to see where he goes with it.


----------



## Neekeebee

Reading: 







. Excellent.



Aravis60 said:


> This is one of those books that I thought I read when I was younger, but it turns out that I didn't. Does that happen to anyone else?


I get confused about this one too b/c I get it mixed up with _Call of the Wild_. I know I read _Call of the Wild_, but I'm not so sure about this one.

N


----------



## chefsuzyq

I just finished Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane--awesome book!!


----------



## danfan

I've not been impressed with the last few books I've read._ Daisy Chain _was pretty good but really depressing. I'd like to read the follow up but worry that will be more depressing!!

Currently on_ Talk of the Town_ but I am not really feeling it, certainly am not LOLing like many of the reviewers and not thrilled with the writing.


----------



## Maxx

I just started:











The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins


----------



## 911jason

*Gave up on:*



The writing seemed all over the place on this one. It started at one event, then jumped back two weeks, then moved to a different character, then another character... didn't take long to get lost and bored.

*Now reading:*



Was browsing the Kindle store's _*Fiction > Genre Fiction > War*_ category and came across this novel released in 1978. It has 93 reviews, with 82 of them 5 stars!! Figured I couldn't go wrong with reviews like that! I'll let you guys know if it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Adele

I am currently reading _An Irish Country Doctor_. I have read 32% of this book so far AND I LOVE IT!! What a great book to read this month. It centers around a young doctor straight out of medical school. He joins a country practice and a very interesting seasoned doctor by the name of Fingal Flahertie O'Reilly. This reminds me of the James Herriot series, but instead of animals as the patients they are very special residents of the town of Ballybucklebo.


----------



## drenee

Currently reading .
I'm at 46% and will probably finish it this evening. It's a short book. But I needed a laugh today.
deb


----------



## Sunshine22

Stephanie Plum always cheers me up.  It's been awhile since I've read anything funny, I need to get back to that series.

Just started reading The 19th Wife by David Ebershoff.


----------



## Maxx

I just started listening to:



Chasing Vermeer by Blue Balliett


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm reading this right now:











I got it back when it was free and have finally started it.


----------



## 1131

I finished The Tea Rose

The 1st part of the book was a good historical novel and then it turned into soap opera. There was some formating problems and it isn't available for Kindle right now.
Now I'm reading 









I've listened to 4 from this series but this one wasn't available. It's weird going back in time with these characters and I'm not liking it so much. Or maybe I'm just in a bad mood.


----------



## arshield

I just finished 

I love the two Buckley novels I have read. He is funny, has great bitting satire and writes great stories.


----------



## Vicki G.

I've just started back on the Amelia Peabody series too. The last book I had was The Snake, The Crocodile and The Dog and it was a paperback.











Eyes are aging, paper was yellowing, and print extremely small all made for a task too difficult to be enjoyable so I abandoned it. It was released (thanks to whoever posted here that the book was now available for Kindle) on March 1st. Pre-ordered it and started reading 3 or 4 days ago.

It DOES pay to click the "I want this on Kindle" button.


----------



## KindleGirl

I listened to this audiobook yesterday:









Very good narrations. It's not available on kindle until May and I didn't want to wait that long.

Now I'm reading:


----------



## Scotty

We had a cold, rainy day here in AZ yesterday so I curled up on my lazyboy and read "Dear John" by Nicholas Sparks, and am now starting one of my "freebies" "The Thirty-Nine Steps" by John Buchan.


----------



## Carol Collett

I'm currently reading Haunt of Jackals by Eric Wilson. It's book 2 in the Jerusalem Undead trilogy. I'm a little over 50%. Didn't have much time to read this weekend. I would link to the Amazon Kindle Store, but haven't mastered that skill yet. (But it's on my to do list for this week.)


----------



## Vicki G.

I took a few minutes to read up on how to do that this morning cause I'm starting to feel totally uneducated!!    Course, the next time I go to do it, I'm sure I'll have to revert to the instructions.  

Getting old sucks but it's still better than the alternative!


----------



## TC Beacham

Just started B IS FOR BURGLAR.


----------



## scottnicholson

Hi Collett, the Eric Wilson series is great--I was honored he asked me to blurb a couple. Don't know if they used them or night. Eric is a very thoughtful and passionate writer.


----------



## drenee

deb


----------



## planet_janet

PG4003 said:


> I also love to read books regarding the FLDS. There's another one called His Favorite Wife by Susan Ray Schmidt, it's very good. There's also one called Shattered Dreams by Irene Spencer. I don't know if they are available on Kindle or not.


Shattered Dreams was recommended by someone else in this thread and it is available for the Kindle, as is Favorite Wife. They are on my reading wish list! 

I just finished *Albatross: The True Story of a Woman's Survival at Sea* (in DTB form). This was a great book about the sinking of the Trashman--I could hardly put it down! I am hoping that my request for *Church of Lies* (another FLDS book) will be ready at the library today so I can start reading it. If not, I am going to start *The Picture of Dorian Gray* on my Kindle (gotta love those free classics!).


----------



## Dave Dykema

Briefly Off Topic:

4 days to go Drenee. Way to go! You'll be glad when that's over. My wife went through it.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm reading *Shutter Island* by Dennis Lehane and *Mary Todd Lincoln* by Jean H. Baker, both on kindle.


----------



## raven312

I'm reading both The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins and Sense and Sensibility by Jane Austin, before moving on to The Girl Who Played With Fire, by Stieg Larsson.  It's going to be a busy month!


----------



## drenee

Dave Dykema said:


> Briefly Off Topic:
> 
> 4 days to go Drenee. Way to go! You'll be glad when that's over. My wife went through it.


Thank you so much. My last treatment is Monday. I'm very excited.
deb


----------



## David Derrico

I just started reading "And Another Thing" by Eoin Colfer. It's a sequel of sorts to Douglas Adams' Hitchhiker's Guide series. So far, I'm more impressed than I thought I'd be. The style is similar to Adams, and Colfer has some witty parts in there.

(It's also the first non-Kindle book I've read since I got it; I found the hardcover for under $5 in a bargain bin.)


----------



## Adele

mlewis78 said:


> I'm reading *Shutter Island* by Dennis Lehane and *Mary Todd Lincoln* by Jean H. Baker, both on kindle.


These both look interesting - I think I might add them to my "to-read" list.


----------



## luvmy4brats

ETA: it's fascinating and I can't put it down. I'm not one to read true crime books, but this one was major and so bizarre.


----------



## JennaAnderson

raven312 said:


> I'm reading both The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins and Sense and Sensibility by Jane Austin, before moving on to The Girl Who Played With Fire, by Stieg Larsson. It's going to be a busy month!


Hi Raven - I need to get one of those ticker things! They are cool! I've decided to read 40 books this year and have read 10 so far.

I recently finished Understood Betsy - super cute, lovely story. I laughed. I cried. Very nice.

It's a freebie classic too!

http://www.amazon.com/Understood-Betsy-ebook/dp/B000JQUC1M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1268191647&sr=1-1

Right now I am reading Saving Sailor - one of the free ones available now. It is good so far. I think I'll enjoy this one.

Jenna


----------



## raven312

JennaAnderson said:


> Hi Raven - I need to get one of those ticker things! They are cool! I've decided to read 40 books this year and have read 10 so far.
> 
> I recently finished Understood Betsy - super cute, lovely story. I laughed. I cried. Very nice.
> 
> It's a freebie classic too!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Understood-Betsy-ebook/dp/B000JQUC1M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1268191647&sr=1-1
> 
> Right now I am reading Saving Sailor - one of the free ones available now. It is good so far. I think I'll enjoy this one.
> 
> Jenna


Jenna,

Click on mine and it should take you to the site so that you can build one (I used the Objects/Action Counter.) It'll probably take you all of 10 mins. It really helps me keep track, that and Goodreads.


----------



## Vicki G.

Thanks, Raven.  I just wandered over to Goodreads.  Amazing the things we find we really need when we didn't know we really needed them.    I've always wanted to keep track of what I read and how long it takes. Goodreads is the perfect solution.  Thanks again!!!


----------



## dnagirl

Just started _One Second After_











Reading With the Author: _The Dragon's Pool_










My DTB choice for bedtime: _Elfhunter: A Tale of Alterra, World That Is_


----------



## RangerXenos

Started this one a couple of days ago -- it's going to take me forever to get through this series, as I keep switching back and forth to other series I'm also reading. I seriously need to retire so I can read more!


----------



## joanne29

I finished but did not love like everyone else seemed to Too Much Happiness by Alice Munro



Now I am reading



which started well, but is now not as good as I first thought.

DTB links


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Currently reading:











A classic mystery by the author of the Nero Wolfe books. This is the first of three novels that Rex Stout wrote starring Tecumsah Fox, a private detective. Typical Stout plotting and dialogue. Just the sort of thing I like!

I can't find the thread, but I think Gertie Kindle pointed this one out to me- Thanks!

Mike


----------



## farrellclaire

I just finished the Southern Vampire series - read them all this month and I'm planning on going through a lot of unknown (to me) authors for the rest of the month.  Not sure where I'm starting but I've lots ready and waiting for me so hopefully I'll find some new favourites.


----------



## kevindorsey

farrellclaire said:


> I just finished the Southern Vampire series - read them all this month and I'm planning on going through a lot of unknown (to me) authors for the rest of the month. Not sure where I'm starting but I've lots ready and waiting for me so hopefully I'll find some new favourites.


HOw did you like the whole series? I have 2 books, and I finished the first.


----------



## farrellclaire

kevindorsey said:


> HOw did you like the whole series? I have 2 books, and I finished the first.


I've mixed opinions tbh. I did enjoy them but some parts made me cringe a little  I read them in batches of three and I thought the first three were probably the weakest. I did read them all though so obviously a good sign. They were a nice light read overall. Don't want to say too much in case I give anything away!!


----------



## corkyb

luvmy4brats said:


> I found Columbine fascinating too.
> Paula ny
> 
> ETA: it's fascinating and I can't put it down. I'm not one to read true crime books, but this one was major and so bizarre.


----------



## Taborcarn

Finished up:
  

Now reading:


----------



## Vicki G.

I'm engaging in "mood" reading. Not in the mood for Amelia Peabody right now. Need something that moves faster so...


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

RangerXenos said:


> Started this one a couple of days ago -- it's going to take me forever to get through this series, as I keep switching back and forth to other series I'm also reading. I seriously need to retire so I can read more!


I hate to burst your bubble about retirement, but I retired in August of 2008, and I'm telling you, it doesn't seem like I have any more time for leisure things! I take care of my 1-1/2 year old granddaughter 3 days each week, then my 6 year old grandson is here every day after school......so not much reading time still! Retirement is SO different than I dreamed it would be. I thought it would be times where I could sit around all day and read or sew or whatever I feel like doing. I thought it would becoming boring. Not so!


----------



## scottnicholson

Ha that's funny, Patricia! I was hoping to retire early so I would have time to work all day--garden, write, read, hopefully have some grandkids to make work in the garden! (Actually, my retirement life would be much the same as my current life, except I wouldn't drive to town five days a week).

Speaking of grandpappy fiction, my friend John O'Dowd has written an action-adventure thriller Mahko's Knife, available at Kindle for $2.99.

Mahko is a former military officer with Apache blood who tracks down a gang of ruthless criminals that has kidnapped his son. http://www.amazon.com/Mahkos-Knife-ebook/dp/B003980V5O. John has an edgy, tough writing style in the tradition of Morrell, Cussler, and Ludlum.

Scott


----------



## Winter9

Reading:










22% into it, and I love it!!


----------



## 911jason

Winter9 said:


> Reading:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22% into it, and I love it!!


Here's the book she was trying to link to...


----------



## Winter9

whoops thank you


----------



## Maxx

I just started listening to:



Dress Your Family In Corduroy And Denim


----------



## drenee

Maxx, let me know what you think of the audio version of Sedaris.  I have a hard time reading his books.  I like them, but they seem disjointed.  If the audio version is better I might try listening to them instead.
Thank you.
deb


----------



## Maxx

drenee said:


> Maxx, let me know what you think of the audio version of Sedaris. I have a hard time reading his books. I like them, but they seem disjointed. If the audio version is better I might try listening to them instead.
> Thank you.
> deb


I know what you mean, I have had a hard time getting into his books, but I listened to When You are Engulfed in Flames and I found it laugh out loud funny, so I am really hoping I have that experience again! I will let you know though.


----------



## drenee

Thank you for sharing that.  I was hoping you had read one of his books so you would understand what I was talking about.  He is a very talented writer, but it's too hard to read his books.  
deb


----------



## Addie

Just finished The Book Thief. I loved it! It was beautifully written. Now I'm starting Game Change. I'm also reading my DTB version of The Castle (ebook version listed).


----------



## Leslie

Maxx said:


> I know what you mean, I have had a hard time getting into his books, but I listened to When You are Engulfed in Flames and I found it laugh out loud funny, so I am really hoping I have that experience again! I will let you know though


I think of all his books, I like Naked the best. Doesn't Sedaris read his own audio books?

L


----------



## Maxx

Yes, he does.  I think that is a big part of why it is funny.  I especially like the stories from his childhood.  His whole family is eccentric.


----------



## danfan

Reading "Primitive"


----------



## Adele

Just finished:


Just started:


Recommend these be listed to in the audio version.


----------



## SimonWood

I'm just finishing Jeffrey Deavers' SLEEPING DOLL.  It's a run of the mill thriller featuring a Charles Manson type super villain. 

I'm moving onto to THE GHOSTWRITER now.


----------



## drenee

deb


----------



## planet_janet

Maxx said:


> I just started listening to:
> 
> 
> 
> Dress Your Family In Corduroy And Denim


This is a great book--I love David Sedaris! I imagine that the audio book must be a blast.


----------



## loca

I miss harry potter, so I opened the 6th book for change.


----------



## fictionfandd

I finished Black Rain and it was okay, not as good as I had hoped. I then read Call of the Wild by Jack London, loved it!











I am currently reading Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane and enjoying it a lot. I've never read any books by him before but will in the future. Any recommendations?


----------



## Adele

Just finished (loved it):



About to begin:



For the month of March.


----------



## drenee

I have Ireland.  I forgot all about it.  I think I'll take your suggestion and read it this month also.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## mlewis78

I finished Shutter Island. Forty Years War came through from the library for my Cybook Opus, so I've put Mary Todd Lincoln aside until I finish this one.


----------



## Aravis60

I'm starting


----------



## SimonWood

Adele said:


> Just finished (loved it):
> 
> 
> 
> About to begin:
> 
> 
> 
> For the month of March.


I grew up listening to Frank Delaney's radio show about books. He's a very interesting man.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Sherlock Holmes Handbook: The Methods and Mysteries of the World's Greatest Detective (image only)
by Ransom Riggs

I picked this book up (DTB only, not available on Kindle) because it sounded interesting and wasn't hideously expensive, plus had gained five five-star reviews. I don't rate it as highly as the other Amazon reviewers. The book goes through various Holmes-ish topics such as "How to Make a Dramatic Entrance" "How to Defend Yourself" and "How to Crack a Safe" and gives examples from the Canon of how Holmes did these things, or sometimes historical information of how this sort of thing may have been done in Victorian times. The Handbook author throws in a few comments of his own. I found it mildly entertaining, but not essential or seriously rewarding. If I could somehow "unread" the book and get my money and time back, I'd do it in a second. Not bad, just no big deal.


----------



## Jeff

The Hooded Claw said:


> If I could somehow "unread" the book and get my money and time back, I'd do it in a second.


Now there's an interesting idea. If you figure out how to do it please let me know. I don't care about the money but it would be nice to be twenty years younger.


----------



## Adele

Adele said:


> Just finished (loved it):
> 
> 
> 
> About to begin:
> 
> 
> 
> For the month of March.


There is a nice book/author trailer for _An Irish Country Doctor_, but it had disappeared from Amazon last I looked. Luckily I grabbed the link and put it in my Blog. If you'd like to view it go to: http://www.mygreypub.com/Blog/?page_id=841


----------



## worktolive

Just finished the first Kate Daniels book "Magic Bites". Sigh. Now I've just got to read the next two. The TBR pile just keeps growing and growing. I have a feeling I'm going to be eagerly waiting for the fourth book that comes out in May just like everyone else that is hooked on this series.


----------



## drenee

Adele said:


> There is a nice book/author trailer for _An Irish Country Doctor_, but it had disappeared from Amazon last I looked. Luckily I grabbed the link and put it in my Blog. If you'd like to view it go to: http://www.mygreypub.com/Blog/?page_id=841


Thank you for the blog link. An Irish Country Doctor just moved up on my TBR list. 
deb


----------



## Adele

SimonWood said:


> I grew up listening to Frank Delaney's radio show about books. He's a very interesting man.


I'm about 15% into _Ireland_ right now (600+ pages) and I must say he does have a nack for telling a story, very enjoyable.


----------



## scottnicholson

Fiction FanDD, I recommend Mystic River by Lehane.

I am reading The Bunker Hole Road Mystery by Scottish writer William Meikle, a boozy PI and a golf course--and bodies.http://www.amazon.com/Road-Hole-Bunker-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003CC15OI


----------



## talleylynn

This is a fun and interesting read. I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## VictoriaP

talleylynn said:


> This is a fun and interesting read. I'm enjoying it so far.


Ooh, that looks good! Just downloaded the sample.


----------



## J.T. Cummins

I recently read Identity Crisis by Debbi Mack. It's a fun, complex and layered mystery/thriller that features new female lawyer/sleuth Sam McRae. The fast-paced story jump-starts when she takes on a seemingly simple open-and-shut case involving a missing person that spirals out of control when the mob, strippers, and an oddball gumshoe get involved. This is not only a gripping mystery/thriller from author Debbi Mack, but it is also a very fun read as she spices things up with a good dose of humor. Get it here ][http://www.amazon.com/Identity-Crisis-ebook/dp/B002BWQ676/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1267119889&sr=1-1]

J.T. Cummins
Cobblestones
Minus Four


----------



## Adele

scottnicholson said:


> Fiction FanDD, I recommend Mystic River by Lehane.
> 
> I am reading The Bunker Hole Road Mystery by Scottish writer William Meikle, a boozy PI and a golf course--and bodies.http://www.amazon.com/Road-Hole-Bunker-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003CC15OI


Looks darn interesting - looks like it just came out two days ago. Good price also - $2.99


----------



## fictionfandd

scottnicholson said:


> Fiction FanDD, I recommend Mystic River by Lehane.
> 
> I am reading The Bunker Hole Road Mystery by Scottish writer William Meikle, a boozy PI and a golf course--and bodies.http://www.amazon.com/Road-Hole-Bunker-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003CC15OI


Thanks for the recommendation Scott I will have to read that one. I had just bought another of Lehanes books before I saw your reply (Darkness, Take My Hand) so I'll have to get that one after. I am reading The Wendigo at the moment, it had been recommended to me as a great scary horror read. So far I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## SimonWood

J.T. Cummins said:


> I recently read Identity Crisis by Debbi Mack. It's a fun, complex and layered mystery/thriller that features new female lawyer/sleuth Sam McRae. The fast-paced story jump-starts when she takes on a seemingly simple open-and-shut case involving a missing person that spirals out of control when the mob, strippers, and an oddball gumshoe get involved. This is not only a gripping mystery/thriller from author Debbi Mack, but it is also a very fun read as she spices things up with a good dose of humor. Get it here ][http://www.amazon.com/Identity-Crisis-ebook/dp/B002BWQ676/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1267119889&sr=1-1]
> 
> J.T. Cummins
> Cobblestones
> Minus Four


I just finished Indentity Crisis too. Well worth checking out.


----------



## drenee

Another member said she was reading this one in honor of St. Patrick's Day, which reminded me I bought this last fall in hardback. Started it last night. 
deb


----------



## loca

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41OB9SBwwUL._SS500_.jpg


----------



## Adele

This thread is filling up my "to-read" list - how am I going to find the time    Sure glad I gave up TV!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm currently reading Breach of Duty by J.A. Jance. Love her work and the J.P. Beaumont series, though have to admit that I haven't read many of them. So many authors and great books, so little time.


----------



## arshield

This is the first book in the Dresden Files series. It is the series that the short lived SciFi tv show from a few years ago was based on. It was good. Full of stereotypical modern hero stuff (in a good way, not a bad way). I will have to get another couple from the series.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Short story collection from one of my favorite authors:


No Kindle version - sadly, most of his books don't have Kindle editions. Hopefully that will change.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I just finished The Lake of Dead Languages, which is exactly the sort of fluff I enjoy -- very well-written, atmospheric, and full of tidbits of Latin. It wasn't hard at all to figure out any of the big secrets, but an enjoyable read nonetheless. 

I'm now reading Stephen King's It -- I'd already read it, but more than 20 years ago, so it's mostly a blur. Enjoyably horrific! I really do love early Stephen King.


----------



## J.L. Penn

Haven't had a lot of time to read but so far this year I've read:
The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown - loved it! (hadn't read the previous two Brown books)
Empire Falls - could not get through it; excellent writer but was bored by the plot and time is at a premium so...
Angels by Marian Keyes - liked it
A whole slew of snippets on Authonomy, with a select few being stand outs.
I am currently reading The Love Season by Elin Hilderbrand - wasn't enthralled from page 1 but am liking it now (I think it gets lumped in with chick lit but it's not that chick lit-y if you're into a slightly heavier read)

It seems like I'm forgetting something but that's not surprising. LOL

-Jenn


----------



## VictoriaP

Elmore Hammes said:


> Short story collection from one of my favorite authors:
> 
> 
> No Kindle version - sadly, most of his books don't have Kindle editions. Hopefully that will change.


I keep hoping that one day "The Worthing Saga" will be out on Kindle--wishful thinking, it's not really one of his better known ones. But my paperback has gone astray and I refuse to replace it with another one. Maybe I'll have to get it from the library instead.

About a third of the way through:










And just barely started:










And I've been at this same point for over two weeks. Just really not getting into reading much right now, but I'm settling in with a cup of tea this afternoon and giving Ceremony in Death another try. I read the first four books one after another in two days, then got stuck on this one. I need to get moving again, my backlog is building faster than I'm reading!

Edit: Whew, I did manage to finish Ceremony, and downloaded the next in the series. But the Mariners have a televised spring training game on, so that's it for reading for tonight!


----------



## fictionfandd

I finished The Wendigo, short but very good, and super creepy!
I have just started Darkness, Take My Hand by Dennis Lehane


----------



## Maxx

drenee said:


> Maxx, let me know what you think of the audio version of Sedaris. I have a hard time reading his books. I like them, but they seem disjointed. If the audio version is better I might try listening to them instead.
> Thank you.
> deb


I just finished listening to this, and I really enjoyed it. Some parts are lol funny and some just make you smile, but I do think audiobook is the way to go with Sedaris.


----------



## Neekeebee

About 1/3 through 







. Just as good as the first book, so far!

N


----------



## anivyl

Finished the Graveyard book - I know it's a kiddy book, but I loved it and wished it didn't end =/ at least not in such a permanent way that it felt like anyways.

Started on Deadly Decisions by Kathy Reichs.


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish finally:










will start the sequel:


----------



## VictoriaP

Finished Vengeance in Death last night. Now on book seven of thirty-whatever for this series:











So far, they've been excellent!


----------



## miksicnarf

I'm reading Heart and Soul by Maeve Binchy. I wasn't thinking in terms of St. Patrick's Day but it does fit . I'm a huge Binchy fan, and although I believe her earlier work was better I won't give up on her.

Kim


----------



## Jane917

Just finished:



Listening to:



Starting:


----------



## 911jason

*Just finished:*



Pretty good action/adventure similar to Cussler's Dirk Pitt with a bit of James Bond thrown in.

*Now starting:*



One of my top 5 favorite authors, he's also a writer for the New York Times. His books are similar to Vince Flynn and Brad Thor.


----------



## melissaj323

J.L. Penn said:


> Haven't had a lot of time to read but so far this year I've read:
> The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown - loved it! (hadn't read the previous two Brown books)
> Empire Falls - could not get through it; excellent writer but was bored by the plot and time is at a premium so...
> Angels by Marian Keyes - liked it
> A whole slew of snippets on Authonomy, with a select few being stand outs.
> I am currently reading The Love Season by Elin Hilderbrand - wasn't enthralled from page 1 but am liking it now (I think it gets lumped in with chick lit but it's not that chick lit-y if you're into a slightly heavier read)
> 
> It seems like I'm forgetting something but that's not surprising. LOL
> 
> -Jenn


Jenn, just bought Reunion......your icons grabbed my attention! thanks!


----------



## SimonWood

I just finished James Grippando's LAST CALL.  It's about an ex-con and his lawyer friend try to get to the bottom of the ex-con's mother's murder.  On surface, this book was right up my alley and while it has neat twists, it got a little cliched.


----------



## VictoriaP

Finished Holiday in Death and Conspiracy in Death last night. LOL The plus to reading these is I'm reading more than I have in weeks. The minus is, well, even a 30+ book series goes way too fast at 2-3 books per day!

Just downloaded the next three, starting with Loyalty in Death. If I'm really well behaved, three books **might** take me through the weekend. I may actually have to take a break soon and read something else just so I don't race through the rest of this series.


----------



## jaspertyler

I am currently reading this book on Kindle. I am about 30% through and am enjoying it:











On audio:


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just started:


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I started this yesterday:











I'd read the first three volumes in DTB format several years ago, and I'd forgotten how much I liked them. Shame on me for not getting this earlier. I'll get the next one this weekend, so I'll have another to read when I finish this one.

Mike


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

I just started The Shunning by Beverly Lewis. Loving it so far.


----------



## DYB

I finally finished:











It was good...but I didn't love it.

I'm now starting:


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm reading this series:



























I read the first two books in this series back in November '08 and loved them. Book 3 came out last summer, but only in DTB, I've been waiting for forever (it seems) for the Kindle version to finally be made available. It must have just popped up, because I checked last week and it wasn't there. I'm going to re-read books 1 & 2 - It's an excellent series (It's YA, but still very entertaining)


----------



## Figment

luvmy4brats said:


> It must have just popped up, because I checked last week and it wasn't there.


"Popped up", like in the past day...I've been one-clicking this book FOREVER, and most recently early morning on Friday 03/10/10. AMAZING...I do believe that it really works.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Lol! I know! I've been clicking it like crazy too.  Patience is a virtue? Lol I actually have the DTB, but haven't read it. Now I don't need to.


----------



## Taborcarn

Finished up:
  

Now reading:


----------



## daphnedmm

I just finished:











I was lucky enough to catch it on sale, so wait for the price to go back down.

Now I'm reading and enjoying very much:











Also thanks to Vereena for teaching me how to post links!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

While waiting for the snow Friday night, I finished this:











The Emperor's Coloured Coat: In Which Otto Prohaska, Hero of the Habsburg Empire, Has an Interesting Time While Not Quite Managing to Avert the First World War

This is the sequel to "A Sailor of Austria: In Which, Without Really Intending to, Otto Prohaska Becomes Official War Hero No. 27 of the Habsburg Empire". Clearly author Biggins figures he is getting paid per word of title length in his novels! Scarlet and I skewered "Sailor" in a weird book thread a few weeks ago, but I really enjoyed the book so moved onto the sequel you see now. The first 1/3 of the book is rather slow, our hero merely volunteers for flying school (the book covers the period before World War I, so this is rather adventurous), is accidentally shot down while doing his solo flight, is assigned to the Crown Prince's personal staff, and shatters his leg while landing a new seaplane. After that, the dull period ends and the action begins!  I won't give away too much, except to say that Lieutenant Prohaska falls in with a group of assassins, and really does have a chance to avert the First World War! When he fails, he is sent to the Far East just in time for the start of the war, and is placed in command of a scheme to attack a British battleship using a Chinese junk. After a successful mission (albeit not quite the way originally planned), Otto Prohaska has to figure out how to get himself and his men home to Austria, 1/3 of the way around a world which is engulfed in war.

I enjoyed Coloured Coat, though it wasn't as good as the original book in the series. Among other things, it is more of a straight adventure book than the original, without much of the Discworld-like humor of "Sailor of Austria". Still well worth reading, I've already bought the third book and will read it soon.










Killer, by David Drake

While snowed in yesterday I re-read "Killer" by David Drake. The book was recalled to my memory when I used it in the Six Degrees of Separation thread, so I read it on my Kindle. It's an excellent straight adventure story about a Roman beast-hunter, who earns his living capturing weird foreign creatures such as lions and tigers to be used in games in the arena. But now the slightly nuts Emperor has commanded him to capture a murderous monster--Think ancient Romans fighting the creature from the Alien movie series and you'll have the right idea. Great adventure yarn with no redeeming social value whatsoever! I've reread it several times over the twenty years or so since it was publisehd, and I still love it and recommend it. It isn't available from Amazon, but for the measley price of four dollars, you can buy it in mobi form, emailed or downloaded straight to your Kindle, from Baen Books here:

http://www.webscription.net/p-239-killer.aspx


----------



## Adele

Just finished -



About to start reading (still in the March reading theme) -



Also listending to (audio) - 
Voyager (Outlander, #3)
by Diana Gabaldon


----------



## chipotle

So far I'm just loving this book. Even better is that the Kindle version is just $3.99.











Here's the beginning:

October

So much for the honeymoon.

Kelly Atwood bent down and pressed her fingertips against her husband's neck to see if he was still alive. His pulse
thumped against her touch. How about that, she thought. Raymond takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'. Even though
she was mad enough to have done him in, it was a relief that she hadn't.


----------



## HelenSmith

Recommended by a friend










A gift from a friend










Recommended on the kindle forum

[Sorry the links are so big. I need to work out whether I can line them up and make them smaller in future.]


----------



## Trilby

I just finished, A Strange Disappearance by Anna Katherine Green. Now I'm reading, The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins.


----------



## Andra

luvmy4brats said:


> Lol! I know! I've been clicking it like crazy too. Patience is a virtue? Lol I actually have the DTB, but haven't read it. Now I don't need to.


I KNOW this one wasn't available because I just read the first two and couldn't believe that the third one was not available. Just one-clicked it - thanks!


----------



## Andra

I saw these on the Bargain Books thread - sampled the first one and got hooked. #1-4 are $4.40 and #5 is $9.99, so I didn't do too bad...


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just finished the Percy Jackson series. It wasn't bad. I thought it was a good intro to greek myths for the BRATs. My son is really into mythology right now and he loves them.

As for the Faire Folk Trilogy, I just finished them as well. So happy to see that there will be more adventures for Keelie!


----------



## PurpylBookLover

I'm 65% into To the Lighthouse by Virginia Woolf. Reading this for one of my book clubs. First Woolf book for me & I almost stopped at about 20% in, but I'm glad I perservered.

Cathy

CR: To the Lighthouse
JR: City of God (DNF), The Promised World, Shutter Island
TBR: The Book Thief


----------



## Andra

luvmy4brats said:


> I just finished the Percy Jackson series. It wasn't bad. I thought it was a good intro to greek myths for the BRATs. My son is really into mythology right now and he loves them.


Yeah, it's fun to try to figure out the gods/goddesses that Percy meets before he finds out who they really are (trying to keep it vague so I don't spoil it for anyone...)


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

I just finished The Shunning by Beverly Lewis and just had to download the next 2 books in that series.


----------



## VictoriaP

I loved the Percy Jackson books; nice to see the prices on the early ones have finally dropped!

Over the weekend, took a break from In Death to read:

Along Came a Demon








and the sequel:
The Demon Hunters









Both were on our bargain books thread, the first at .99, the second at 1.29. I was surprised and pleased at how well they were written. Paranormal mystery with just a little romance (nothing graphic).

Now back to our regularly scheduled series, already in progress....book 9:


----------



## luvmy4brats

VictoriaP said:


> Now back to our regularly scheduled series, already in progress....book 9:


<snicker>

Told you they were addicting 

I just started Vengeance (re-read) today


----------



## VictoriaP

luvmy4brats said:


> <snicker>
> 
> Told you they were addicting
> 
> I just started Vengeance (re-read) today


 

I'm **trying** to pace myself. Which is utterly pointless, I suppose. Although it *was* good to take a break, and I did spend time finding a few more interesting looking freebies from Smashwords and such to try and fill in for future breaks--otherwise, I'd be done in 10 days or less! LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats

VictoriaP said:


> I'm **trying** to pace myself. Which is utterly pointless, I suppose. Although it *was* good to take a break, and I did spend time finding a few more interesting looking freebies from Smashwords and such to try and fill in for future breaks--otherwise, I'd be done in 10 days or less! LOL


I have so many books on my TBR list that I'm trying to limit myself to 1 in Death book a week. Even though I have both Kindle and audio versions, I mainly listen to the audio. It helps stretch them out because she doesn't read as fast as I do


----------



## almeisan

Just finished these two (both historical fiction):

The Winter Thief by Jenny White











The Passion of Artemisia by Susan Vreeland


----------



## RangerXenos

I'm reading the DTB version as my husband has read the whole series already. I'm hoping to read this and the next one so that I can get caught up before the newest book comes out in May.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I just started THE LAST CHILD by John Hart. I love his writing and his stories. And yes, those are different things for me. The last great book I read was BEAT THE REAPER by Josh Bazell. I loved the voice and the character and couldn't put it down (even though it was a mob story.)

L.J. Sellers
The Sex Club, Secrets to Die For, Thrilled to Death 
http://ljsellers.com


----------



## TC Beacham

ljsellers said:


> I just started THE LAST CHILD by John Hart. I love his writing and his stories. And yes, those are different things for me. The last great book I read was BEAT THE REAPER by Josh Bazell. I loved the voice and the character and couldn't put it down (even though it was a mob story.)
> 
> L.J. Sellers
> The Sex Club, Secrets to Die For, Thrilled to Death
> http://ljsellers.com


I'm a big John Hart fan too - love the way he combines literary writing with page-turning suspense, and can't wait for the next book!


----------



## TC Beacham

Just finished FACE TIME by Hank Phillippi Ryan - really enjoy her mysteries!


----------



## Neekeebee

Andra said:


> Yeah, it's fun to try to figure out the gods/goddesses that Percy meets before he finds out who they really are (trying to keep it vague so I don't spoil it for anyone...)


I love guessing too. I knew I was too sleepy to keep reading when I couldn't figure out who Aunti Em was in Book One!

N


----------



## joanne29

I finished Beyond the Tears, and while on Vacation started The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie. It is slow going, but really just because I was busy on vacation. It is a light fun read.





DTB LINKS


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Currently reading _The World Beyond the Hill_:











Isaac Asimov called this the best history of science fiction he had ever read. It's a large work, the sample covers locations 0-6482. It's exceptionally well formatted and error-free, unlike most Kindle books I've bought.

I'd recommend anything that Panshin (sometime collaborating with his wife Cory) wrote. His critical analysis of Heinlein (recommended) is available on his web site (it's text, not an ebook), and his _Rite of Passage_ (a Nebula winner) and _New Celebrations_ (a collection of three critically acclaimed novels) are on the Kindle store, along with other works.

Mike


----------



## planet_janet

I just finished *Church of Lies* by Flora Jessop (DTB form) and am now reading *The Glass Castle* by Jeannette Walls (on my Kindle).


----------



## Tracey

I just finished Shutter Island (which was great) and have started Under the Dome.


----------



## Sunshine22

The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I just finished a re-read of Stephen King's It (I last read it 20 years ago, so it was pretty much new to me!) and am about to start Chronic City.


----------



## TC Beacham

I'm reading my third Irene Kelly novel by Jan Burke, DEAR IRENE - I really like this sleuth!


----------



## angelad

Haha, picked up Tarsan book for a buck. Wanted something offbeat.


----------



## Maxx

I'm listening to:



Nation by Terry Pratchett


----------



## chefsuzyq

I just finished Skull Ring by Scott Nicholson--it was great, kept me guessing until the end. Now I'm reading Talk of the Town by Lisa Wingate (a recent freebie for the kindle), I needed a fluff read after Skull Ring.
Susan


----------



## Ottie

I finished Dead as a Doornail and now I am reading


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I just started Chronic City -- any book that begins at the Criterion Collection offices sucks me right in, I'm a huge movie geek.


----------



## joanne29

I just finished The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie, and although I loved the main character Flavia and Mr. Bradley's writing and wit, I was not grabbed by the story. I was a little bored throughout, and was disappointed since I looked forward to reading this one.



Now I am reading Childproofed by Reese Reed, which so far is a fun read.



DTB links


----------



## TC Beacham

I just have to say it - The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie is a DELICIOUS title!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just finished 







Very Very good book.

When I bought it the price was $9.99. . . . I clicked after reading the sample. . . .it's currently at $13.80 but it's probably worth that. Serial Killer suspense told from varying points of view, but I didn't have any problem identifying who's POV it was. . . .chapter headings clarify that.


----------



## stacydan

Stayed up to 1:33 this morning finishing

http://www.amazon.com/Distant-Cousin-Regeneration-ebook/dp/B002P3LB26/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1269622171&sr=1-1










I love the Distant Cousin series, the characters feel like family


----------



## Taborcarn

Finished up:
  

Now reading:


----------



## boydm

Just finished Chasing Darkness by Robert Crais and Echo Park by Michael Connelly. Both were excellent.



















I'm now reading a fascinating book on conspiracy theories called Voodoo Histories by David Aaronovitch.


----------



## VictoriaP

Just finished a Kresley Cole novella from her "Immortals After Dark" series.  Oh dear.  Another author to add to my ever growing list of TBRs...

Might get back to the In Death books tonight, book 9 has been sitting 1/3 read for about a week while I dinked around with other books.  LOL


----------



## PurpylBookLover

The Book Thief.

Cathy

CR: The Book Thief
JR: To the Lighthouse, City of God (DNF), The Promised World
TBR: Who knows??


----------



## corkyb

boydm said:


> Just finished Chasing Darkness by Robert Crais and Echo Park by Michael Connelly. Both were excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad that conspiracy book is almost $15. I would like to read it, but won't pay that for a kindle book.
> Paula ny
> 
> I'm now reading a fascinating book on conspiracy theories called Voodoo Histories by David Aaronovitch.


----------



## madelonw1011

You may recall that Perdido Street Station by China Mieville was an Amazon freebie several months ago. I read that one and became enamored of the author's style and command of the English language. I had to have more, so I bought The Scar, and, so far, I'm really glad I did. I will be reading more of Mieville's work,


----------



## stacydan

Just started for the Book Klub:









http://www.amazon.com/Elfhunter-Tale-Alterra-World-ebook/dp/B001R4CJDE/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

I've only read the first 11 chapters and I just one-clicked the other two books in the series. This is an awesome book so far, I am just blown away. I may have to get the paperbacks so my kids can read it too.


----------



## Imogen Rose

I am reading Outlander at the moment, loving it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Greek Fire, Poison Arrows, and Scorpion Bombs: Biological and Chemical Warfare in the Ancient World, by Adrienne Mayor

Five or six years ago, I read "The First Fossil Hunters", a book about ancient Greek and Roman knowledge of fossils, by this same author. Mayor made a very interesting story about how the Romans were influenced by things like mammoth skulls, incorporating them into their culture as the skulls of dead cyclopses. I really enjoyed the book. She's written several other books illuminating ancient knowledge of topics we tend to think of as strictly modern, and this is one of the latest. She describes how ancient peoples, primarily Greek and Roman, but sometimes Indian (as in Delhi) or Chinese used chemicals or living creatures as weapons. Some of this is pretty mundane and well-known, such as the use of elephants as a form of war machine or Greek Fire, but some of it was new to me such as pumping toxic smoke into tunnels that were dug as part of city sieges. The book is decent and kept me reading, but I didn't get caught up in it or fascinated. The First Fossil Hunters was much better!

I had a shock today with one bit of information from the book. Mayor describes how bees in one area of Asia Minor make honey with nectar from a form of rhododendron, and the honey incorporates toxins from the plant that will make people behave crazily if they eat a bit, and send them into a coma or kill them if they eat a lot of the honey. This was used to set up an ambush of invading armies several times in ancient history, but I'd never heard of it before I read about it in this book about Wednesday of this week. Well....Today I went to the theater to see the movie "Sherlock Holmes", and near the end of the movie, Holmes invokes these bees and their honey, complete with rhododendrons, to explain what happened to one person in the movie! He makes specific mention of the geographic location and the rhododendrons being incorporated in honey! Since I'd never heard of this before, it was very strange to encounter it twice in less than a week. (quick, cue the Twilight Zone theme music!)


----------



## Aravis60

I'm reading 







for a class, but it is pretty interesting.


----------



## SimonWood

I'm reading James Lee Burke's NEON RAIN at the moment.  Pretty good so far...


----------



## mlewis78

I'm reading this:



It is one of the books that HBO series The Pacific is based on. The author, E.B. Sledge is one of the three main characters in the series.


----------



## Maxx

I recently started:


----------



## VictoriaP

Maxx said:


> I recently started:


**giggles as she watches yet another person succumb to the madness**

Do let us know how you like it. There's quite a few of us here who are anxiously awaiting book 5, so you'll have plenty of company!

Still haven't gone back to In Death, though I have a few hours yet until hubby gets home from his trip. At this rate, I probably won't get back to it until tomorrow or Tuesday. I did read another free paranormal romance novella, one from Smashwords this time:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/266 Kept, by Zoe Winters

Pretty well done for a first time author, worth a look!


----------



## eldereno

Maxx said:


> I recently started:


This was my assigned reading for the March reading game. I now have read the first three and and am about to start the fourth. Only...thinking I should put it off for awhile until the fifth will soon be available. I have SOOOOO many books on my Kindle TBR!!!!! It can get ya hooked! I have placed all of the Highlander books now on my wish list!


----------



## luvmy4brats

As soon as I finish the Highlander series, I'm going to read the Fever books.


----------



## worktolive

Maxx said:


> I recently started:


Darkfever was offered for free a few months back. I got it and put it on the TBR pile, but then but made the mistake of reading it last month. The problem is that I read it too soon. Now I'm dying to read the next books, but since the final one isn't out until December I'm trying to force myself to hold off. I don't know, I may just give in and read them now, then reread in December when the last one comes out.


----------



## 1131

I just finished 









A good choice for my foray into alternate history, a pretty good book.

I started 


and since it isn't available for Kindle, and I don't carry PBs with me anymore, I also started









I'm about 2 pages into each one.


----------



## worktolive

I just finished rereading the entire Mercy Thompson series by Patricia Briggs, starting with Moon Called and ending with Bone Crossed:



















Next up, Silver Borne, the fifth book in the series, which being released on Tuesday. We've all been waiting (not very patiently) a year for this book and it's finally almost here!


----------



## cagnes

luvmy4brats said:


> As soon as I finish the Highlander series, I'm going to read the Fever books.


I loved the Highlander series & I'm looking forward to trying out her Fever series!


----------



## RiddleMeThis

I read the highlander series years ago and LOVED it.

I read the whole fever series (and suggested it in March to Eldereno) and read all four before I realized the next wouldn't be out till DECEMBER. I am currently DYING to read the fifth one, and am on the Karen Marie Moning boards almost as much as I am on here!


----------



## Vicki G.

Just started this











Think I'll read the entire series before moving on to something new. And then again, I could change my mind.


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish 









will start


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I just started A BEAUTIFUL PLACE TO DIE by Malla Nunn. I'm reading it for a blogathon I'm participating in called Detectives Around the World (second week in April). The book is set in South Africa in the 1950s and I'm intrigued by the setting and culture. I'll post a review soon. 


L.J.


----------



## angelad

I'm reading Jack London's stories for now.


----------



## VictoriaP

eldereno said:


> This was my assigned reading for the March reading game. I now have read the first three and and am about to start the fourth. Only...thinking I should put it off for awhile until the fifth will soon be available. I have SOOOOO many books on my Kindle TBR!!!!! It can get ya hooked! I have placed all of the Highlander books now on my wish list!





worktolive said:


> Darkfever was offered for free a few months back. I got it and put it on the TBR pile, but then but made the mistake of reading it last month. The problem is that I read it too soon. Now I'm dying to read the next books, but since the final one isn't out until December I'm trying to force myself to hold off. I don't know, I may just give in and read them now, then reread in December when the last one comes out.


GIVE IN. Just read the rest. We're already getting spoilers in the monthly newsletter for the fifth book--and you need to understand the madness that descends upon those of us who've actually read the books to understand why that newsletter becomes a lifeline! LOL

I read Darkfever the first day it was available as a freebie. Promptly downloaded Bloodfever and Faefever (which was still in hardcover at the time, ouch!) and read them both before the end of the day. Then chewed my nails for the six weeks before Dreamfever was released. Had that on my Kindle at 12:01 AM on the day of release last August, was done with it by 3:30 AM, and am now not-so-patiently waiting on Shadowfever! I'll do a full reread sometime before December, but I can't imagine having set the books aside after reading the first. I'm much happier having enjoyed them now, even if the anxiety of waiting for the last one gets a bit intense at times. 



RiddleMeThis said:


> I read the highlander series years ago and LOVED it.
> 
> I read the whole fever series (and suggested it in March to Eldereno) and read all four before I realized the next wouldn't be out till DECEMBER. I am currently DYING to read the fifth one, and am on the Karen Marie Moning boards almost as much as I am on here!


I spend MORE time over there. Frighteningly so.  With all the books that get recommended over there, I think KMM's site costs me even more than this one does....

Speaking of which, I think this is the next one I'm starting--another recommendation from over there:


----------



## Neekeebee

Just finished 







, which was quite good, and put me in the mood to read another cozy: 







, which has been on my TBR list since I got it for free awhile back. About 1/2 through, and pretty good so far.

N


----------



## worktolive

VictoriaP said:


> Speaking of which, I think this is the next one I'm starting--another recommendation from over there:


Oh, I can tell you, you'll get totally hooked on this one too. I read Magic Bites and Magic Burns this month, and have Magic Strikes cued up at the top of my TBR pile. I temporarily put it down to reread Patricia Briggs' entire Mercy Thompson series (Book 5, Silver Borne is being released at 12:01 tomorrow morning ) but I'll be picking it up sometime this week. Best of all, we only have to wait until the end of May for the next Kate Daniels book. Ilona Andrews (actually a husband and wife writing team) is fantastic. I actually discovered them through the book On The Edge which I highly recommend.










I think you are right though, I'm going to just give in and read all of the Fever books.


----------



## 911jason

*Finished:*



Really enjoyed this one! Murder mystery, espionage, terrorism, this one's got it all.

*Started:*



Used the cover for the Mass Market Paperback since the Kindle cover they chose was butt-ugly! Links to the Kindle version though...


----------



## luvmy4brats

worktolive said:


> Oh, I can tell you, you'll get totally hooked on this one too. I read Magic Bites and Magic Burns this month, and have Magic Strikes cued up at the top of my TBR pile. I temporarily put it down to reread Patricia Briggs' entire Mercy Thompson series (Book 5, Silver Borne is being released at 12:01 tomorrow morning ) but I'll be picking it up sometime this week. Best of all, we only have to wait until the end of May for the next Kate Daniels book. Ilona Andrews (actually a husband and wife writing team) is fantastic. I actually discovered them through the book On The Edge which I highly recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are right though, I'm going to just give in and read all of the Fever books.


You are not helping me here... I'm TRYING to reduce my TBR pile.


----------



## VictoriaP

worktolive said:


> Oh, I can tell you, you'll get totally hooked on this one too. I read Magic Bites and Magic Burns this month, and have Magic Strikes cued up at the top of my TBR pile. I temporarily put it down to reread Patricia Briggs' entire Mercy Thompson series (Book 5, Silver Borne is being released at 12:01 tomorrow morning ) but I'll be picking it up sometime this week. Best of all, we only have to wait until the end of May for the next Kate Daniels book. Ilona Andrews (actually a husband and wife writing team) is fantastic. I actually discovered them through the book On The Edge which I highly recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are right though, I'm going to just give in and read all of the Fever books.


Hoo boy. Well, I finished Magic Bites already, downloaded the next two, and I'm about to preorder the one that's coming out in May (there's a snippet on her blog right now if you haven't seen it yet--hilarious!). I'll have to check out On the Edge too, but I've also gotten roped into the Kresley Cole Immortals After Dark series....and of course, I still need to continue working my way through all the In Death books. LOL

And luvmy4brats, darlin, I'm just repaying you in kind for getting me hooked on Roarke!

FYI for anyone else--the Ilona Andrews books are definitely more urban fantasy than romance, along the lines of the Dresden Files and the Weather Warden books. Someone on another forum also compared them to the In Death series, though I'm not personally seeing that yet. But among all the blood and guts, some of the lines are laugh out loud funny--my husband thought I was completely losing it at one point this evening! And there are some really terrific characters in these.


----------



## amiblackwelder

I just finished reading Cara Mia, a vampire tale. Paranormal and a bit of romance you can sink your teeth into...hehe. u can find it at amazon and fictionwise


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just finished the First Annual Grand Prairie Rabbit Festival, which I thought was very good...a freebie when I got it, $9.60 now:










And am reading Gypsy Legacy: The Marquis which was also free when I got it, $5.60 now. Typical of the genre, but I'm enjoying it.










Next, Elfhunter for the Book Klub!










Betsy


----------



## amiblackwelder

I'm usually reading a few books at a time, Cara Mia and the Black Wolf Series as well as The Pancake Detective. For now. check back in a week.


----------



## worktolive

VictoriaP said:


> Hoo boy. Well, I finished Magic Bites already, downloaded the next two, and I'm about to preorder the one that's coming out in May (there's a snippet on her blog right now if you haven't seen it yet--hilarious!). I'll have to check out On the Edge too, but I've also gotten roped into the Kresley Cole Immortals After Dark series....and of course, I still need to continue working my way through all the In Death books. LOL
> 
> And luvmy4brats, darlin, I'm just repaying you in kind for getting me hooked on Roarke!
> 
> FYI for anyone else--the Ilona Andrews books are definitely more urban fantasy than romance, along the lines of the Dresden Files and the Weather Warden books.


You're right, the Kate Daniels books are definitely much more urban fantasy, although I'm eagerly waiting for Kate and Curran.... However, On The Edge is much more of a romance so I think you will love that one. I go back and forth, sometimes I'm all about the romance and other times I want a more hard-edged urban fantasy. I tried the first Kresley Cole and something about the writing just wasn't my cuppa, but that's actually a good thing since that's one less series to get hooked on and add to my TBR pile.


----------



## VictoriaP

worktolive said:


> You're right, the Kate Daniels books are definitely much more urban fantasy, although I'm eagerly waiting for Kate and Curran.... However, On The Edge is much more of a romance so I think you will love that one. I go back and forth, sometimes I'm all about the romance and other times I want a more hard-edged urban fantasy. I tried the first Kresley Cole and something about the writing just wasn't my cuppa, but that's actually a good thing since that's one less series to get hooked on and add to my TBR pile.


Just finished Magic Burns. One word:


Spoiler



"Psych!"


 I completely lost it at that point.  I'm about to start the third book now, but I'm already realizing I'm going to have a hard time waiting until late May for the fourth one.

I actually prefer urban fantasy--odd, I know, with what you know I've read over the last year. LOL But pre-Kindle, everything I read was either mystery or traditional sci-fi/fantasy, so I'm a lot more at home with urban fantasy than I am with the heavier paranormal romance flavored books. And speaking of which, it's just about time to do a reread on the last couple of Dresden books since Changes is out in a few days!

Just starting:







Releases April 6th!!! -->


----------



## Tracey

OK I seriously have to stop reading this part of the forum because it is making my TBR list way way too long.  I keep finding all these books that I would never have found in my bookshop.  

I have added the Fever series to my TBR list, looks like this will be after Under the Dome which is nearly done and then I have all the free books that I have to read.  I think I have about 60 books on my wish list at the moment and it is growing every day.

This is one of the reasons I love my Kindle, but seriously guys enough suggestions already  .  Nah only joking - keep them coming


----------



## VictoriaP

Tracey said:


> OK I seriously have to stop reading this part of the forum because it is making my TBR list way way too long. I keep finding all these books that I would never have found in my bookshop.
> 
> I have added the Fever series to my TBR list, looks like this will be after Under the Dome which is nearly done and then I have all the free books that I have to read. I think I have about 60 books on my wish list at the moment and it is growing every day.
> 
> This is one of the reasons I love my Kindle, but seriously guys enough suggestions already . Nah only joking - keep them coming


I have to admit, I still have quite a few freebies waiting in the wings. It used to be that I'd read them the minute I downloaded them, but now I find that unless one grabs me within a few pages, it may sit in the TBR pile while I get distracted with recommendations of other series. Heck, I have a fair number of books I've paid for already sitting in that pile. Obviously, I just need to stop looking at recs like these myself. Last year's "So what are you reading?" thread probably cost me quite a bit when all was said and done! LOL The nice thing is that whenever you find yourself at a loss for what to read next, you can go back through a dozen pages or so and almost inevitably find something that looks interesting.

Finished Magic Strikes. Not sure what's next on the agenda....

Edit: Decided it was high time for something that wasn't urban fantasy/paranormal romance/murder mystery based. Something where the fangs belonged to real animals, not made up half man/half beasts or vampires....









Whatever You Do, Don't Run: True Tales of a Botswana Safari Guide


----------



## Maxx

I'm currently listening to:

DTB link

Manhunt by Janet Evanovich


----------



## Tracey

lol Victoria.  I have found a lot of freebies when I have been in the middle of something and nowadays I wait till I have finished reading one book before I get into another.  Gone are the days when I will have 2 or 3 going at the one time.  I am going to read a freebie next, but I keep finding new books that I really want to read!!!

Oh well, guess it could be worse


----------



## Vicki G.

Jason, I read all the Harry Bosch books several years back.  Enjoyed every one of them.  I have the latest one, Nine Dragons, sitting on my Kindle waiting for its number on the TBR list to come up.  

I MUST stop finding NEW additions to the TBR list so I can get caught up on the OLD listings.


----------



## angelad

Reading 

1.  Vadim Zeland's Series.  Fascinating.


----------



## worktolive

Just finished:

Silver Borne by Patricia Briggs - most recent entry in the Mercy Thompson series - loved it!










In For A Penny by Rose Lerner - debut Regency. Loved this one too.


----------



## MauiReader

The Lahaina Mystery Series, Barbara E Sharp
So far a lot of fun to read. goofy characters, cats and food.
some history woven into the plot, actually quite enjoyable.

















It probably helps that I know Lahaina and surrounding areas rather well.
http://www.amazon.com/Last-Smythe-Lahaina-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B0036Z9YI0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1270180544&sr=1-1


----------



## Lyndl

Just finished the Twilight Books. Halfway through Stephen King's "Under the Dome"

And now, _thanks to an earlier post in this thread_ , I have discovered Karen Marie Moning. I just now downloaded the first Highlander book!


----------



## Addie

Finished _Game Change_. Now I'm starting _The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks_. Oh, and I'm still working on _The Castle_.


----------



## planet_janet

I just started reading *Shutter Island *by Dennis Lehane. So far, I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## MarkRProbst

I've just started reading "Fellow Travelers by Thomas Mallon. It's rather good. Set in Washington D.C. in the 1950s, It's all about a couple of young politicians swept up into McCarthyism, all the while hiding their homosexual affair. The book appears to be really well-researched and evokes the era beautifully.


----------



## Sunshine22

Just started a new series...

Dead Witch Walking by Kim Harrison


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I love that series!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

> I've just started reading "Fellow Travelers by Thomas Mallon. It's rather good. Set in Washington D.C. in the 1950s, It's all about a couple of young politicians swept up into McCarthyism, all the while hiding their homosexual affair. The book appears to be really well-researched and evokes the era beautifully.


Oh, this looks interesting. Thanks, Mark!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That does sound good!  Adding to the wish list.

Betsy


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish:

will start:

DTB links sorry


----------



## Adele

Just finished (very good) -


Just Started for an Easter theme (in hardback so I could enjoy all the lovely illustrations and photographs).


----------



## Taborcarn

Finished up:
 

Now reading:


----------



## melissaj323

Just finished 









Now starting


----------



## Figment

I just finished , which is showing as a DTB link, because I actually read it as a DTB. Rather than paying around $10 for each of the three books, I was able to pick up the trilogy used for $6 which amount included the postage (love, love, love Amazon Prime...still worth the annual expense even though I'm buying so very few books needing shipped).

Anyway, I very much enjoyed the books (cried at the end, due to the inevitable conclusion), but assuredly did not enjoy the experience of about 750 pages of paper and book board! This is only the second DTB I've read (the first being another large tome which will probably never be converted to Kindle format) in the two years I've had Bemis. What a pain it was!


----------



## angelad

Figment said:


> I just finished , which is showing as a DTB link, because I actually read it as a DTB. Rather than paying around $10 for each of the three books, I was able to pick up the trilogy used for $6 which amount included the postage (love, love, love Amazon Prime...still worth the annual expense even though I'm buying so very few books needing shipped).
> 
> Anyway, I very much enjoyed the books (cried at the end, due to the inevitable conclusion), but assuredly did not enjoy the experience of about 750 pages of paper and book board! This is only the second DTB I've read (the first being another large tome which will probably never be converted to Kindle format) in the two years I've had Bemis. What a pain it was!


Amazon prime saves a few bucks,that's for sure.


----------



## almeisan

Just finished: The Sheen on the Silk by Anne Perry


----------



## SimonWood

I'm about halfway through Harlan Coben's THE WOODS.  It's pretty good, but the courtroom subplot seems put in there for reasons of filling pages.


----------



## scottnicholson

Hi, Simon--good to see you here--click on Simon's book Working Stiffs (or any of them), which I recently read. He reminds me more and more of Hitchcock as I go along--that same level of building suspense and ordinary events spiraling our of control.

Scott


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I met Elizabeth Sims at Left Coast Crime and now I'm reading her book, The Actress.


----------



## SimonWood

scottnicholson said:


> Hi, Simon--good to see you here--click on Simon's book Working Stiffs (or any of them), which I recently read. He reminds me more and more of Hitchcock as I go along--that same level of building suspense and ordinary events spiraling our of control.
> 
> Scott


Hitchcock is my biggest influence. I'm glad you recognized it.


----------



## J.L. Penn

Melissa - Thanks for reading my book! I welcome your feedback.

worktolive - I tried to read Moon Called for a book club but I just couldn't get into it. It's still in my nightstand though - I'm going to give it another shot before too long.

I just finished up The Love Season by Elin Hilderbrand and have started Everyone Is Beautiful by Katherine Center. I'm definitely enjoying it so far.

-Jenn


----------



## Maxx

I started listening to:


----------



## Taborcarn

Maxx said:


> I started listening to:


I listened to that one last month. Overall I enjoyed it, but the way the narrator would slip into stereotypical accents for a lot of the minor characters really started to annoy me.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Figment said:


> I just finished ,
> 
> Anyway, I very much enjoyed the books (cried at the end, due to the inevitable conclusion),


Me, too. I can re-read the first two, but can't quite bring myself to do the same to the third.

Mike


----------



## 911jason

*Gave up on:*



*Just started:*


----------



## VictoriaP

Finished Loyalty in Death (had 2/3 remaining) and read Witness in Death yesterday. Started:











Unfortunately, looking at my To Do list for today, I'm not sure how much reading time I'm going to get. Which is a bummer, because let's face it, wouldn't we all rather read? 

For those still on the fence about this series: I asked a few weeks back if a writer could really sustain a high quality of writing over a series that's so incredibly long. I was universally told, both here on KB and on another forum, "Yes, this one just gets better and better as it goes." I'll add my opinion to that--11 books in, "Yes, it just gets better and better as it goes!" I honestly cannot think of another series where this far in I haven't been let down in some way. I'm absolutely astounded at this woman's ability to craft characters that feel real and stories that capture and hold your interest. This series has pretty much taken over as my all time favorite at this point.


----------



## Tracey

I just finished

*Under the Dome by Stephen King*

reading at the moment

*Hide in Plain Sight by Marta Perry*

sorry I don't know how to put links in


----------



## Jeff

Tracey said:


> I just finished
> 
> *Under the Dome by Stephen King*
> 
> reading at the moment
> 
> *Hide in Plain Sight by Marta Perry*
> 
> sorry I don't know how to put links in


The easy way to add a link is to just enclose the book title with the Amazon Search tags:



Code:


[URL=https://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fs%3Fie%3DUTF8%26x%3D13%26ref%255F%3Dnb%255Fss%255Fgw%26y%3D14%26field-keywords%3DUnder%20the%20Dome%20by%20Stephen%20King%26url%3Dsearch-alias%253Daps&tag=vs-kboards-widget-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=390957]Under the Dome by Stephen King[/URL]

Under the Dome by Stephen King



Code:


[URL=https://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fs%3Fie%3DUTF8%26x%3D13%26ref%255F%3Dnb%255Fss%255Fgw%26y%3D14%26field-keywords%3DHide%20in%20Plain%20Sight%20by%20Marta%20Perry%26url%3Dsearch-alias%253Daps&tag=vs-kboards-widget-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=390957]Hide in Plain Sight by Marta Perry[/URL]

Hide in Plain Sight by Marta Perry


----------



## Adele

Just Finished - Loved it.










Now Reading -


----------



## Tracey

Thanks Jeff!!!  Will try that next time


----------



## VictoriaP

Finished Judgment in Death. Now the question becomes, do I take on the next one in that series, or jump genres for a book or two so I don't get burned out? LOL

I'm leaning towards the latter--either one of the $1.99 Amelia Peabody books that were on sale this week, or the The Strangely Beautiful Tale of Miss Percy Parker, another one from the Bargain thread.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Can't go wrong either way. Luckily, the In Death don't get repetitive like some other series and spend half the story telling you happened in the previous stories. 

On the other hand, getting another story in every once in awhile I'd good too.


----------



## Sunshine22

Just started...

Darkfever: The Fever Series by Karen Marie Moning


----------



## VictoriaP

Sunshine22 said:


> Just started...
> 
> Darkfever: The Fever Series by Karen Marie Moning


Bwahahaha!!! Another one we've sucked in. Oops, that was out loud, wasn't it? LOL

**coughs** I mean, you'll love it, have fun!


Spoiler



(Well, you will.  But welcome to the madness!)





luvmy4brats said:


> Can't go wrong either way. Luckily, the In Death don't get repetitive like some other series and spend half the story telling you happened in the previous stories.
> 
> On the other hand, getting another story in every once in awhile I'd good too.


I didn't entirely believe you or the others who said this series never goes bad. It just seemed impossible. Now I know better and you can chastise me for my lack of faith.  I'm simply blown away by how good these books are. They've immediately and promptly gone to my all time favorites list.

Still, I'm not sure whether I'll do the next book tomorrow or something else. I think I'm going to take the rest of the night off, otherwise, I'll start something new and then I'll be up until 2 AM again....


----------



## luvmy4brats

VictoriaP said:


> I didn't entirely believe you or the others who said this series never goes bad. It just seemed impossible. Now I know better and you can chastise me for my lack of faith.  I'm simply blown away by how good these books are. They've immediately and promptly gone to my all time favorites list.


it's one of the few series I read that doesn't get bad. I've had 1 or 2 I didn't like as much as others, but this latest 2 have been 2 of my favorites. I find I don't have to take breaks while reading these because she doesn't fill every single book with tins of backstory (Those type drive me BATTY)

I need to start drawing commission from NR for all of you here on KB I've addicted enabled helped discover Eve & <sigh> Roarke.


----------



## VictoriaP

luvmy4brats said:


> it's one of the few series I read that doesn't get bad. I've had 1 or 2 I didn't like as much as others, but this latest 2 have been 2 of my favorites. I find I don't have to take breaks while reading these because she doesn't fill every single book with tins of backstory (Those type drive me BATTY)
> 
> I need to start drawing commission from NR for all of you here on KB I've addicted enabled helped discover Eve & <sigh> Roarke.


About the same time I get commission from KMM for all the Fever and Highlander fans. Although you'll make better money...30+ books! LOL

Mmmmm....Roarke. Especially in this last book. **fans self** I'm partial to one of KMM's Highlanders, but let me tell you, my 9 month fetish for Dageus is in grave danger of being supplanted by a fascination with Roarke!


----------



## angelad

The First Men in the Moon by H. G. (Herbert George)


----------



## worktolive

VictoriaP said:


> Finished Judgment in Death. Now the question becomes, do I take on the next one in that series, or jump genres for a book or two so I don't get burned out? LOL


I started last summer (thanks to the good people here on KB), but I'm reading them very slowly - about one a month. I just finished Loyalty in Death. I know I'd get burned out if I tried to read the series any faster, and this way, I always have something to look forward to. Just picked up two In Deaths at the used book store - trying to cut my book budget thanks to the publisher nonsense going on.

I'm on a bit of a Regency romance kick right now. Currently reading:









and 









Got both cheap - The Paid Companion in DTB at a used bookstore and The Proposition on sale last month.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Current read:











This is the 10th or 11th in the Sheriff Dan Rhodes series from Bill Crider. I like them a lot, it's nice to see some of them on the Kindle. The current price is a bit high for a 10 year old book. But I've paid more for a trade paperback of a 10 year old book.

Mike


----------



## prairiesky

I just finished Shutter Island.  I did not see the movie.  I really enjoyed the book and the ending:  Wow!


----------



## Tracey

prairiesky - I thought that about the ending in Shutter Island too. Good huh? I wanted to read the book before I saw the movie and the book was nothing like the movie trailers look like.

Just finished

Hide in Plan Sight

Don't know what to start next - any suggestions?

I am torn between

Naked In Death

Wicked Lovely

Dark Fever

a James Patterson Women's Murder Club book

Help


----------



## luvmy4brats

*YOU REALLY SHOULD READ NAKED IN DEATH!!!!!!

*

Just wanted to make sure you saw my vote Tracey


----------



## Tracey

lol - I should have put a footnote on my post and said:

"luvmy4brats - I KNOW what your vote will be and it has been taken into consideration roflol."

It was actually your posts that got me to look at these books in the first place.  You wouldn't happen to be one of these enablers people talk about haha.

Thank you for your vote.  

Naked in Death = 1


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tracey said:


> It was actually your posts that got me to look at these books in the first place. * You wouldn't happen to be one of these enablers people talk about haha.
> *


Me? Enabler? I plead the fifth.


----------



## Tracey

too funny.....don't know if the fifth applies to me in Australia, but that's OK.  Well if there are no other votes by the time I go home I might have to bite the bullet and get it this afternoon.....


----------



## worktolive

Don't start on Dark Fever yet. You'll want to read straight through and the fifth and final book isn't out until December.   . I made the mistake of reading it last month and have been trying to restrain myself from continuing on, but I think I'm going to give in, read the rest now, then reread in November. 

I picked up Wicked Lovely and two short stories in the series for free this month so that one's also at the top of my TBR pile, but if I had to choose for you I'd vote for Naked in Death. There are 30+ books so plenty to keep you going and Roarke - OMG - absolute dream hero.


----------



## Tracey

OK

Naked in Death - 2
Wicked Lovely - sort of 1 vote (worktolive (oh that's my motto) let me know what it is like)
Dark Fever - put off till later in the year (maybe read the sample)

Naked in Death is in the front at the moment.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I vote for Naked in Death...

<<<<<Pay no attention to the lady over there..I have no idea who she is.


----------



## Tracey

Ok Ok I just downloaded Naked in Death (shhhh I should be working). Now to wait for another couple of hours till I can go home and start reading it


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tracey said:


> Ok Ok I just downloaded Naked in Death (shhhh I should be working). Now to wait for another couple of hours till I can go home and start reading it


  LOL! That's such a good choice, wow, I wish I had suggested that.


----------



## Tracey

Cheeky!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I suppose since my campaign worked, you bowed to my will, you liked my idea, I should change my username back....

What was it again


----------



## VictoriaP

LOL--having just finished Betrayal in Death (mmm....Roarke....), I **should** go along with the crowd.

But dragging someone else into Fever madness is FAR more enjoyable. Gang, three quarters of the fun in that series is KNOWING we have until December before we get answers. And at that, we're fortunate, we came in at the end of the series, not the beginning five years ago! Trying to untangle the mysteries in those books is a blast--and then reading everything else we have on our lists provides a much needed respite from worrying away at all the lovely little clues KMM leaves us to play with.

I've been at this game longer than all of you, having read Darkfever the first day it was free last year, and I still don't have the answers. And that's frankly really rather odd, since I've rarely had trouble solving mysteries before. I'm still mostly baffled by this set, and that's just so darn unusual that I really want the rest of you to come join me in the madness. Because the several hundred of us over on her site probably need some fresh ideas by now! 

Then, of course, there are the characters involved, and hoo boy, are they ever an interesting bunch....

Just read the blankety-blank books! I promise you won't regret it. And somewhere in there, I'm not saying where, is the single most amazing diet you'll ever see. Best way to lose weight ever!


Spoiler



I'm not kidding on that either.





Spoiler



Of course, this from the woman who's probably about to start yet another In Death book. But hey, KMM's stuff is all rather thoroughly highlighted and annotated on the Kindle already (OK, it's actually all basically memorized too), and I've published numerous dissertations on her site. I deserve a break! LOL


----------



## Tracey

ROFLMAO - you are all so funny.

Victoria - I guess you just talked me into the Dark Fever series for my next book.......

Oh I can see this is going to cost me a fortune eventually......hehe


----------



## VictoriaP

Tracey said:


> Oh I can see this is going to cost me a fortune eventually......hehe


Well, join the club there too.  Between this place and KMM's forum, I'm forever finding new stuff to read. And of course, I now hate DTB's, which means I end up buying them on the Kindle.

But hey, I can't really complain about having no end of reading material to choose from!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I actually haven't read Dark Fever yet, so I just couldn't recommend it. It's ready and waiting for me on my Kindle when I finish up the Highlander books (from the same author) though.

This month has not been good for reading. I went from reading 31 books last month to only 1.5 so far this month <yikes>


----------



## VictoriaP

luvmy4brats said:


> I actually haven't read Dark Fever yet, so I just couldn't recommend it. It's ready and waiting for me on my Kindle when I finish up the Highlander books (from the same author) though.
> 
> This month has not been good for reading. I went from reading 31 books last month to only 1.5 so far this month <yikes>


Which Highlander have you made it to? I keep meaning to ask, I want a comparison to Roarke on one of them. LOL We've also had the argument on KMM's forum about the male lead in Darkfever vs. Roarke, and still haven't come to a conclusion on who'd win that particular smackdown. We had a "favorite literary hunks" active thread over there for a time, and Roarke showed up on well over half the lists. 

I go through reading phases--some months I just can't stop, others I may take three weeks off and read three books total. This one's a little more active so far.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've read the first 3 and have 4 & 5 on this month's TBR list. I have so many series I want to get through that I actually had to start keeping track of them and where I am in each. Right now I'm reading a Mercy Thompson book (#3, I think).


----------



## VictoriaP

luvmy4brats said:


> I've read the first 3 and have 4 & 5 on this month's TBR list. I have so many series I want to get through that I actually had to start keeping track of them and where I am in each. Right now I'm reading a Mercy Thompson book (#3, I think).


Plan to read 4 & 5 back to back. They'll make more sense that way, and you'll want the details from 4 fresh in your head still when you get to 5. It's the only time you'll have to do that with the Highlanders.

(I read 5 first....didn't read 4 until months later. Which would drive you totally and completely insane on general principles, I know, but when you get through them both, you'll realize just how much I missed by taking them out of order. One of the few times I've regretting doing that! LOL)


----------



## Tracey

OK girls, please stop talking about new series that I could get into - it is adding to my list badly!!!!!

Is the Highlander series as good at the Dark Fever series?  Not that I have read either!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tracey said:


> OK girls, please stop talking about new series that I could get into - it is adding to my list badly!!!!!
> 
> Is the Highlander series as good at the Dark Fever series? Not that I have read either!


Oh Honey, you ain't seen nothin' yet. Take a look at my monthly reading lists in my signature and you'll get an idea of how many different series I'm reading right now. I LOVE series books, ever since Sweet Valley High  I'd rather read a series than a stand alone most of the time.


----------



## luvmy4brats

VictoriaP said:


> Plan to read 4 & 5 back to back. They'll make more sense that way, and you'll want the details from 4 fresh in your head still when you get to 5. It's the only time you'll have to do that with the Highlanders.
> 
> (I read 5 first....didn't read 4 until months later. Which would drive you totally and completely insane on general principles, I know, but when you get through them both, you'll realize just how much I missed by taking them out of order. One of the few times I've regretting doing that! LOL)


Oh the Horror! Reading them out of order would send me me running for the Xanax bottle instantly. Just thinking about it <shudder> I'll read them back to back. I think they're next after this Mercy book (which by the way is another pretty good series, but not a steamy one. My 14 yr old read them)


----------



## Tracey

> Take a look at my monthly reading lists in my signature and you'll get an idea of how many different series I'm reading right now.


I know (not that I am stalking you or anything) but I have seen what you read on a monthly basis and all I can say is OMG!!!! You read a lot!

I am with you though, I love reading series, but sometimes I get a bit bored with them half way through. We will see how we go with the In Death and Dark Fever series.....


----------



## VictoriaP

Tracey said:


> OK girls, please stop talking about new series that I could get into - it is adding to my list badly!!!!!
> 
> Is the Highlander series as good at the Dark Fever series? Not that I have read either!


That's a matter of some debate.

KMM's Highlander books are romances. Some time travel, some Fae, some magic here and there. And 7 (all right, 8 with the novella) really hot Scotsmen. LOL Each book centers around one couple. Each book ties up neatly with a bow at the end--after all, these are romances. And for those who either like it or dislike it, there's some very very steamy but well done scenes. This page has all the books (plus the novella) and if you click on any given book pictured, you'll get descriptions/excerpts, etc. http://www.karenmoning.com/novels/index_highlander.html

Then there's the Fever series, which sprang out of the last 4 Highlanders, but is only loosely connected. It takes place in the same world/time as those last books, but in Ireland rather than Scotland. It's definitely urban fantasy/mystery, and none of the previous characters have made a significant appearance (yet), though references are made to some of them. It's a total of 5 books for the current story arc, which will culminate with Shadowfever in December of this year. It is NOT a romance, though there are plenty of romantic elements. The five books build onto one another for one story, and are centered around one heroine. There's no neat tie up at the end of each book, they're urban fantasy and that's not always pretty. In fact, it's often pretty dark, like most of that genre. Also like most of the genre, they're much more magic/fantasy oriented. You've got non human creatures (we won't discuss what types, it's a guessing game half the time anyway). The series is steamy, but don't expect a whole lot of "aw how romantic" sex (through book 4 anyway...). We've been promised there's at least a happy ending for the main character by the end of the 5th book. Then the whole thing will start over again as further books with other characters from the first five get their own chance to stand in the spotlight. http://www.karenmoning.com/novels/index.html

Each series stands separate. It's not critical to read the Highlanders to understand Fever, and if you read them as a chronological set, you may (or may not) be frustrated with the switch from traditional romance to urban fantasy. I went the other way; read the Fever books, then started poking around in the Highlanders, reading them in the following order: 7, 5, 6, 4, 8 (novella), 1) I don't recommend it. LOL I've had friends insist on starting with the Scots and working their way to Dublin, and I've had them go the other way around. Either works; I tend to think if you read urban fantasy, you're better off starting with Fever and reading the Highlanders later, but die hards like luv insist on starting at the very very beginning and plowing through.

When all is said and done, I fell for a character I wouldn't have expected, from a book that isn't one of my favorites of the batch, and I still can't explain why. KMM's characters have a way of winding themselves around your soul; the later ones especially feel more "real" than most fictional characters do. Honestly, Eve and Roarke are the only thing that's come close to that for me in the last 9 months, and even then, they don't quite have that haunting characteristic that defies all logic.

I didn't get bored with either, which isn't normal for me at all. And I'm still amazed that 13 books in, I'm still nowhere near bored with In Death.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tracey said:


> I know (not that I am stalking you or anything) but I have seen what you read on a monthly basis and all I can say is OMG!!!! You read a lot!
> 
> I am with you though, I love reading series, but sometimes I get a bit bored with them half way through. We will see how we go with the In Death and Dark Fever series.....


lol, I do read a lot. first thing in the morning the BRATs and I crawl into bed and listen to a chapter or two from our latest audiobook. The kids read a lot and when they're reading and don't need me, I'm reading. When I'm in my car, I'm listening to an audiobook. Usually on 1.25 speed (on my nano) to go a bit faster. I fall asleep reading every night. This month has been kinda crazy. Between the ipad release and the Casey Anthony Criminal case I'm following, a lot has kept me researching instead of reading this week. Plus Rayna had to study for a biology test and needed my help  um, I never took biology, so I had some studying to do.


----------



## Archer

Warning: Following comment inappropriate for children under 13!

I've got...hot Scotsmen! Check 'em and see,
Got a fever of a hundred an' three,
Come on, Scotty,


Spoiler



there's a tilt in yer kilt!


Hot Scotsmen, hot Scotsmen...

(Hubba, hubba!)

Disclaimer: Archer did not mean to offend. Just couldn't resist. Really. She's a bit out of kilter!


----------



## cagnes

VictoriaP said:


> Then there's the Fever series, which sprang out of the last 4 Highlanders, but is only loosely connected. It takes place in the same world/time as those last books, but in Ireland rather than Scotland. It's definitely urban fantasy/mystery, and none of the previous characters have made a significant appearance (yet), though references are made to some of them. It's a total of 5 books for the current story arc, which will culminate with Shadowfever in December of this year. It is NOT a romance, though there are plenty of romantic elements. The five books build onto one another for one story, and are centered around one heroine. There's no neat tie up at the end of each book, they're urban fantasy and that's not always pretty. In fact, it's often pretty dark, like most of that genre. Also like most of the genre, they're much more magic/fantasy oriented. You've got non human creatures (we won't discuss what types, it's a guessing game half the time anyway). The series is steamy, but don't expect a whole lot of "aw how romantic" sex (through book 4 anyway...). We've been promised there's at least a happy ending for the main character by the end of the 5th book. Then the whole thing will start over again as further books with other characters from the first five get their own chance to stand in the spotlight. http://www.karenmoning.com/novels/index.html


Thanks for clarifying the difference between the 2 series. I LOVED KMM's Highlander series! Breezed through the books 1-8 (in order) & was left wanting more. I was disappointed to read that she's not planning on writing anymore Highlander books. I'm also a bit disappointed to hear that the Fever books are not romances, but hopefully I'll get over that! I've just started reading Darkfever & I would say that reading the Highland series has been helpful so far, since I'm familiar with the Fae background from the Highland series.


----------



## VictoriaP

archer said:


> Warning: Following comment inappropriate for children under 13!
> 
> I've got...hot Scotsmen! Check 'em and see,
> Got a fever of a hundred an' three,
> Come on, Scotty,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> there's a tilt in yer kilt!
> 
> 
> Hot Scotsmen, hot Scotsmen...
> 
> (Hubba, hubba!)
> 
> Disclaimer: Archer did not mean to offend. Just couldn't resist. Really. She's a bit out of kilter!


**slams hands to head and runs screaming** NOOOOOOO......... I'm going to have that song in my head all day! Where's the iPod? Get it out!

And I'd better not let my husband read that one, or he'll put together a complete parody, not just the chorus. 



cagnes said:


> Thanks for clarifying the difference between the 2 series. I LOVED KMM's Highlander series! Breezed through the books 1-8 (in order) & was left wanting more. I was disappointed to read that she's not planning on writing anymore Highlander books. I'm also a bit disappointed to hear that the Fever books are not romances, but hopefully I'll get over that! I've just started reading Darkfever & I would say that reading the Highland series has been helpful so far, since I'm familiar with the Fae background from the Highland series.


I know a lot of people are disappointed that she won't be writing any more strict romances--she has said "never say never," but from everything I've read and conversations with her assistant, at this point we can't count on it. As one who unexpectedly came to adore the MacKeltar crew, that's a little tough to take here too, and I'm not even a fan of the genre. But...there's a new Keltar in the Fever series to play with, which is some compensation.

One discussion we've had on her boards that may also help: With a multi book series centered around one set of characters, there's a LOT more complexity that you can do with those characters. I'd kill to see more in depth on Drustan/Dageus/Cian, but what are you going to do when all you have is one book to work with? With a five book set, you're pretty much at the ideal format--not too long, because most authors aren't J.D. Robb and can't sustain good writing over 30 books, and not so short that you deprive your readers of the chance to grow along with your characters. And I will say that the characters in Fever have FAR more depth and interest to them than the ones in the Highlanders, even though the Highlanders are some of the best single-book characters I've ever seen.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

VictoriaP said:


> We've also had the argument on KMM's forum about the male lead in Darkfever vs. Roarke, and still haven't come to a conclusion on who'd win that particular smackdown.


Definitely Barrons ROFL.

That said my votes goes to Fever first, and then In Death. Im on Witness in Death currently and LOVE them. However, you can get more variety faster, by reading Fever first and then In Death.


----------



## VictoriaP

RiddleMeThis said:


> Definitely Barrons ROFL.


Never discount Roarke's ability to take someone down.


Spoiler



If nothing else, Barrons might drop out of sheer surprise that anyone was dumb enough to take him on.


 

Just finished Seduction in Death, and I think it's time for an In Death break. I hadn't quite realized that I've now gone through 4 2/3 of them this week!

I think I might look at the Amelia Peabody books later tonight as I think that's a pretty dramatic change from Eve and Roarke. Of course, there's still Wicked Lovely, but that's been on my TBR list for nearly a year, and I'm just not in the mood. Maybe a Magic Bites reread? But that will just get me annoyed on the fact that we've got another month and a half before the next one. Maybe I should go back and read the first In Death novella (Yes, luv, it's out of order. I forgot.) But then I'm back to where I started...

How is it I have some 75+ books unread on the Kindle, and I can't find something to read? LOL


----------



## mlewis78

I'm reading Helmet for My Pillow by Robert Leckie.



If I posted this earlier, my apologies.


----------



## Rasputina

You guys are so evil, I now have samples of both Moning series, and I'm currently reading 3 other books. I should stay out of this thread except when I'm between books LOL


----------



## VictoriaP

Rasputina said:


> You guys are so evil, I now have samples of both Moning series, and I'm currently reading 3 other books. I should stay out of this thread except when I'm between books LOL


I know, you and me both! So yup, read the first In Death novella--I know, I shouldn't have.  The good news is that I finished it already. The bad news is I have another half hour to kill before I'm headed out the door: Not enough time to start a book that I'll have to leave....

I really AM going to get out of this rut and start something that doesn't contain murder and mayhem and tilted kilts or the equivalent. I have no idea what, since I think just about everything I own contains murder and mayhem and tilted kilts or the equivalent, but I'll figure something out! LOL


----------



## Tracey

> How is it I have some 75+ books unread on the Kindle, and I can't find something to read? LOL


Hilarious. I only have a few books on my Kindle but can't find something I want to read, but definitely not 75 lol.

Well I started Naked in Death last night and am 25% through and didn't want to put it down. I finally had to stop reading and get some sleep because I had to come to work today  Work so gets in the way of my reading/craft obsession!

I also downloaded a sample of Dark Fever and well I think that might be next on my list. Think I might have to alternatve between the In Death and Dark Fever series. That way they get spaced out a bit.

Then if I like the Dark Fever series I might have to go and read the Highlander series.....oh too many to read. Just as well there are some free books in there that negate the ones I pay for lol


----------



## cagnes

VictoriaP said:


> I know a lot of people are disappointed that she won't be writing any more strict romances--she has said "never say never," but from everything I've read and conversations with her assistant, at this point we can't count on it. As one who unexpectedly came to adore the MacKeltar crew, that's a little tough to take here too, and I'm not even a fan of the genre. But...there's a new Keltar in the Fever series to play with, which is some compensation.
> 
> One discussion we've had on her boards that may also help: With a multi book series centered around one set of characters, there's a LOT more complexity that you can do with those characters. I'd kill to see more in depth on Drustan/Dageus/Cian, but what are you going to do when all you have is one book to work with? With a five book set, you're pretty much at the ideal format--not too long, because most authors aren't J.D. Robb and can't sustain good writing over 30 books, and not so short that you deprive your readers of the chance to grow along with your characters. And I will say that the characters in Fever have FAR more depth and interest to them than the ones in the Highlanders, even though the Highlanders are some of the best single-book characters I've ever seen.


I LOVE the MacKeltars! I do like a series where the storyline continues in each book. Diana Gabaldon's Outlander series a favorite that I never tire of. I think I will like the fever series, I'm about halfway through the 1st book & really liking it.

I'm anxious to start on JD Robb's Death series, I'm waiting to receive the audio versions. I also plan on trying out the J.R Ward Black Dagger Brotherhood books... just wondering if it's a good series. Has anyone read these?


----------



## drenee

Thanks everyone.  I just downloaded the first in the Highlander series.
deb


----------



## Tracey

lol deb....see they are all enablers hahahaha.  

Have fun!


----------



## drenee

I know...and Heather is one of the best.  But, she never gives bad advice, so I'm happy to listen to her.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

drenee said:


> I know...and Heather is one of the best. But, she never gives bad advice, so I'm happy to listen to her.
> deb


aw...


----------



## Tracey

Well so far I would have to agree with you. At the moment I am really enjoying Naked in Death. At first I was a bit......maybe confused because I didn't realise


Spoiler



it was set in the future


 but when I got over that I quite got into it and am loving it.


----------



## sjc

*Carol Burnett fans*...I am enjoying her new book. THIS TIME TOGETHER
I love her; she's very honest and so down to earth and ever so funny. Here is the Kindle Book Link from Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/This-Time-Together-Reflection-ebook/dp/B0036S4CEI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1270777864&sr=1-1


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tracey said:


> Well so far I would have to agree with you. At the moment I am really enjoying Naked in Death. At first I was a bit......maybe confused because I didn't realise
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> it was set in the future
> 
> 
> but when I got over that I quite got into it and am loving it.


I love seeing her view of how are future will be. I want an autochef.


----------



## luvmy4brats

sjc said:


> *Carol Burnett fans*...I am enjoying her new book. THIS TIME TOGETHER
> I love her; she's very honest and so down to earth and ever so funny. Here is the Kindle Book Link from Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/This-Time-Together-Reflection-ebook/dp/B0036S4CEI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1270777864&sr=1-1


this is probably the next non-fiction book I'm going to read.


----------



## Tracey

I want everything that I have read about so far - all those automatic things that you don't have to lift a finger to use, just talk to it and it will do it - LOVE IT!


----------



## RiddleMeThis

cagnes said:


> I also plan on trying out the J.R Ward Black Dagger Brotherhood books... just wondering if it's a good series. Has anyone read these?


I have. I really enjoyed them. The Midnight Breed series by Lara Adrian is very similar to them if you have read those, or enjoy the BDBH series.

Any sort of vampire romance series thats a bit dark (can't really do chicklit or lite stuff) I've read, and if anyone has any suggestions on some I may not have, I would love to hear them.


----------



## luvmy4brats

RiddleMeThis said:


> I have. I really enjoyed them. The Midnight Breed series by Lara Adrian is very similar to them if you have read those, or enjoy the BDBH series.
> 
> Any sort of vampire romance series thats a bit dark (can't really do chicklit or lite stuff) I've read, and if anyone has any suggestions on some I may not have, I would love to hear them.


Kim Harrison's Rachel Morgan books?


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Bought the first one back in Feburary when it was free, and its on my TBR list, but I haven't read it yet as I had a few series in front of it.


----------



## VictoriaP

cagnes said:


> I also plan on trying out the J.R Ward Black Dagger Brotherhood books... just wondering if it's a good series. Has anyone read these?


The BDBs are one of my favorites; I found them after I had found KMM's forum and had them highly recommended to me over there. We had a discussion on them earlier in this thread that you may be able to find. More urban fantasy, but


Spoiler



very heavy on sex and violence. Graphic. Lots. Of both.



I have the freebies from both Kim Harrison and Lara Adrian, neither read. I've been told the Midnight Breed series is good, but that the first book is probably the weakest of the bunch--which might explain the three times I've tried and failed to get much interested in it.

When I finally get around to it, the next two from that genre I want to get into are Gena Showalter & Kresley Cole. I read Kresley Cole's novella prequel to her Immortals After Dark series a week or two ago and was well pleased with it, and I've had a sample of one of Showalter's books for darn near forever it seems.



drenee said:


> Thanks everyone. I just downloaded the first in the Highlander series.
> deb


Is anyone keeping track here of just how many people we've sucked in recruited lured _*enticed*_ into reading these just this week? I think I lost count at four or five.  I'm ready for a Highlander/Fever reread now myself!

FYI--talked to KMM's admin again tonight, she's still trying to get a straight answer between Random House and Amazon on just what the heck is going on with the Kindle file for The Highlander's Touch (book 3). It's been delayed several times now and no one seems to want to take responsibility on why. It **IS** available in .epub on several sites including Sony, and all the rest of the early ones were released last fall. No clue so far, but she's still poking at them to get it moved up if possible. It's not vital to read the first three in order (unless you're like certain people we know), so you don't necessarily have to wait on that one if you're trying to work your way through those. Heck, I haven't finished #1 and haven't started #2. LOL My favorite? For those who've read them only:


Spoiler



#7, Spell of the Highlander (desk scene, anyone? Favorite Keltar though is Dageus.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I bought the 3rd book from audible.  That's probably the last audio I'll buy of the series. I don't really care for the narrator in it. That's actually weird because I liked him when he read a Nora Roberts trilogy. He's just not right for this one. Books 4&5 are on my Kindle. I think they're next after this Mercy Thompson book (can't seem to really get into it) a book like this I can usually read in a day. It's just not holding my intrest.  

I also have the First BDB book on my Kindle.


----------



## Sienna_98

Robin McKinley's book _Sunshine_, is IMO, the quintessential vampire urban fantasy book. It is definitely a dark book, akin to Emma Bull's _War of the Oaks_.


----------



## angelad

Sienna_98 said:


> Robin McKinley's book _Sunshine_, is IMO, the quintessential vampire urban fantasy book. It is definitely a dark book, akin to Emma Bull's _War of the Oaks_.


HOw does it compare to its popular True Blood counterpart ?


----------



## Sienna_98

A lot more introspective than True Blood.  There isn't any exploration of vampire or pop culture.  It has a post-apocalyptic setting.


----------



## J.R. Rain Author

I'm currently reading THE HISTORIAN, a wonderfully written update on the Dracula story. Seriously loving this book.


----------



## worktolive

Sienna_98 said:


> Robin McKinley's book _Sunshine_, is IMO, the quintessential vampire urban fantasy book. It is definitely a dark book, akin to Emma Bull's _War of the Oaks_.


Unfortunately, this book is not available on K. I know because I've been clicking on it regularly for over a year now! For a moment there I got all excited when you mentioned it, then checked and saw that it's still not available. But, I suddenly have hope because it looks like they are reissuing it in paperback format, so maybe they'll finally release a K version in conjunction with the new paperback.


----------



## Figment

J.R. Rain said:


> I'm currently reading THE HISTORIAN, a wonderfully written update on the Dracula story. Seriously loving this book.


YEA! I loved it too. We seem to be in the minority, however.


----------



## threeundertwo

J.R. Rain said:


> I'm currently reading THE HISTORIAN, a wonderfully written update on the Dracula story. Seriously loving this book.


I enjoyed that one too. The same author has another book out called "The Swan Thieves," but it's currently $12.99 so it's not at the top of my list.

I'm reading Howard's End, which I've been meaning to read for years. Now I understand why a good friend of mine recommended it. I'm loving it.


----------



## J.L. Penn

Just finished Everyone Is Beautiful by Katherine Center and am now starting Belong To Me by Marisa de los Santos.

-Jenn


----------



## StevenPajak

I just finished re-reading "Dark Rivers of the Heart" by Dean Koontz. One of the few Koontz books that I, a die-hard Koontz fan, can still recommend.


I'm just starting "Dead and Gone" by Charlaine Harris.  I've read all of the other Sookie Stackhouse books and enjoyed them, but so far this one doesn't seem up to par. The writing seems forced and choppy to me.


----------



## VictoriaP

StevenPajak said:


> I'm just starting "Dead and Gone" by Charlaine Harris. I've read all of the other Sookie Stackhouse books and enjoyed them, but so far this one doesn't seem up to par. The writing seems forced and choppy to me.


Interesting--I felt that way from the start with hers and have never been able to get into them as a result.

Well, in my quest to take a break from the In Death series, today's my day for reporting embarrassing reads. LOL

First up, read a freebie from Smashwords with the truly awful title of The Mating. The book, however, is better than the title. More paranormal romance, werewolf style, not a whole lot of variation from the norm for that genre, but a surprisingly good offering from this first time author. NOT a YA book. NOT a book for those who don't like graphic romances.

Second book of the day, continuing the theme of "This is why people think all we read on the Kindle is trashy romances with titles and covers we don't want anyone to see...": 










Still more paranormal romance, faery style and young adult. I actually read free chapters from this one last year but was never quite interested enough to pay full price for it. Right now, it's free, so take advantage of that and download it ASAP if it looks at all interesting.

Series review spoiler:


Spoiler



I've discussed this one over on KMM's forum, and reviews of the series are decidedly mixed. Everyone seems to like the first book, but by the third, there were quite a few grumbles about the plot.


----------



## Tracey

> Im just starting "Dead and Gone" by Charlaine Harris. I've read all of the other Sookie Stackhouse books and enjoyed them, but so far this one doesn't seem up to par. The writing seems forced and choppy to me.


You know I thought this too. I got to about half way through the 3rd book and put it down and haven't picked it up again. I don't know why but it just didn't grab me whereas my best friend read the whole series in a week! I think maybe my aversion to the books comes from watching the True Blood series on TV and comparing it to the books, it just isn't the same.

I am about 80% through Naked In Death and loving it. Once I pick it up I can't put it down, so nothing gets done around the house - no cooking, washing, folding, looking after the kids lol.....really need to get this addiction under control.


----------



## VictoriaP

Tracey said:


> I am about 80% through Naked In Death and loving it. Once I pick it up I can't put it down, so nothing gets done around the house - no cooking, washing, folding, looking after the kids lol.....*really need to get this addiction under control.*


Good luck with that. LOL Even after I swore I was taking a break from the series so I could pace myself, I went back and reread the first book all the way through!

So do let us know if you find a way to break that vicious cycle. Me, I think I'm going to go look for a Roarke-addicts Anonymous group...


----------



## angelad

VictoriaP said:


> Good luck with that. LOL Even after I swore I was taking a break from the series so I could pace myself, I went back and reread the first book all the way through!
> 
> So do let us know if you find a way to break that vicious cycle. Me, I think I'm going to go look for a Roarke-addicts Anonymous group...


That does happen tome sometime too.


----------



## Jeff

Currently reading: The Dark Tide by Andrew Gross.

So far it seems to me that this book is much better than the reviews indicate.


----------



## worktolive

VictoriaP said:


> First up, read a freebie from Smashwords with the truly awful title of The Mating. The book, however, is better than the title. More paranormal romance, werewolf style, not a whole lot of variation from the norm for that genre, but a surprisingly good offering from this first time author. NOT a YA book. NOT a book for those who don't like graphic romances.


Thanks Victoria! I'm a total sucker for shifter stories (all those yummy alphas) so I just downloaded this one. Free is always a good price for me, especially now - I'm trying to get my book budget under control thanks to the whole agency pricing thing.  Since I was there, I also looked through the first few pages of the other free Smashwords offerings and found a few others I'd be interested in. In the past I've avoided Smashwords because the site was slow and balky, but it looks like they've improved it significantly.

Wicked Lovely is near the top of my TBR pile. I'm not much of a YA reader (not a huge fan of all that teenage angst) but this one has always sounded interesting to me and the price (Free) was certainly right.


----------



## Dave Dykema

Just finished 









About to start


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently about 1/6 of the way through . Pretty good so far. (DTB link.)

N


----------



## Taborcarn

Finished up:
 

Now reading:


----------



## VictoriaP

worktolive said:


> Thanks Victoria! I'm a total sucker for shifter stories (all those yummy alphas) so I just downloaded this one. Free is always a good price for me, especially now - I'm trying to get my book budget under control thanks to the whole agency pricing thing.  Since I was there, I also looked through the first few pages of the other free Smashwords offerings and found a few others I'd be interested in. In the past I've avoided Smashwords because the site was slow and balky, but it looks like they've improved it significantly.
> 
> Wicked Lovely is near the top of my TBR pile. I'm not much of a YA reader (not a huge fan of all that teenage angst) but this one has always sounded interesting to me and the price (Free) was certainly right.


I haven't had trouble with the Smashwords site--what I HAVE had trouble with, and that title was one of them, is that sometimes the .mobi files come through with the metadata totally screwed up. Titles (and sometimes authors) show as random strings of numbers or letters on the Kindle, even though the file on my desktop shows the correct title. So you might need to run them through Calibre to tweak that before loading them.

This was another little paranormal novella I pulled down from there a week or two ago, again free. Kept Decently written, and short; an advantage if you're just looking for a quick break between other books.

Finished Wicked Lovely last night, and with effort managed NOT to download the next book. Tried starting one of the Amelia Peabodys that was discounted this week, but I can't quite get into it, so I'll probably end up back to the next In Death book. It's a little frustrating to realize that most of the TBRs on my K2 are the first of a series, which means if I like them, I'll end up wanting to buy the next one. At least with the In Death books, they're ALL already on there and the money's already been spent!


----------



## Tracey

OK finished Naked in Death last night - loved it, will be reading the rest over a period of time 

Started Dead Witch Walking


----------



## StevenPajak

Tracey said:


> You know I thought this too. I got to about half way through the 3rd book and put it down and haven't picked it up again. I don't know why but it just didn't grab me whereas my best friend read the whole series in a week! I think maybe my aversion to the books comes from watching the True Blood series on TV and comparing it to the books, it just isn't the same.
> 
> I am about 80% through Naked In Death and loving it. Once I pick it up I can't put it down, so nothing gets done around the house - no cooking, washing, folding, looking after the kids lol.....really need to get this addiction under control.


I have to say I definitely compare the books to the television series...I like the series much better!


----------



## Tracey

> I have to say I definitely compare the books to the television series...I like the series much better!


Yep me too!


----------



## Rhiathame

oath of Fealty









I was very excited to see her come back to the world of Paks.


----------



## angelad

Taborcarn said:


> Finished up:
> 
> 
> Now reading:


w

What did you think of fightclub? Worthy read?


----------



## Taborcarn

angelad said:


> w
> 
> What did you think of fightclub? Worthy read?


I would say yes, with the caveat that I think I still like the movie better.
Palahniuk's writing is notoriously bleak, and he has a tendency for repetition that I find becomes irritating. Other than that I still enjoyed it.


----------



## VictoriaP

Procrastinating on reading Reunion in Death:











I've been told to keep tissues handy for this one. I'm not sure I'm up for that today! Considering I have a ton of chores to get done, maybe I can wait on this one just a bit longer....


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish:

will start:

DTB link Sorry


----------



## SimonWood

I'm finishing Jack London's CALL OF THE WILD as part of this year's BIG READ program.  I'll be leading a bunch of discussions in California about this book.

I haven't read for years.  As somone who rescues animals, it's a hard book to read.


----------



## Sarah50

Just reading Unseen Academicals by Pratchett - not his best (Night Watch and Mort are brilliant, Pratchett has a wonderful understanding of humanity and human nature at it's best, worst and most quirky) but well put together with old friends and new characters. Also Great Gatsby, by Scott FitzGerald beautifully written but curiously depressing.


----------



## Sienna_98

SimonWood said:


> I'm finishing Jack London's CALL OF THE WILD as part of this year's BIG READ program. I'll be leading a bunch of discussions in California about this book.
> 
> I haven't read for years. As somone who rescues animals, it's a hard book to read.


For this same reason I have not tried to go back and re-read BLACK BEAUTY.


----------



## joanne29

I am reading The Walk by Richard Paul Evans and Not my daughter by Barbara Delinsky. The walk is amazing and the Delinsky book is not so amazing.





DTB links


----------



## meljackson

I didn't care for Not My Daughter either. I like Barbara Delinsky but that was not my favorite of her books.

Melissa


----------



## scottnicholson

Mr. Murder by Dean Koontz. Typically great.


----------



## TC Beacham

I'm on the fourth Irene Kelly mystery by Jan Burke - REMEMBER ME, IRENE.


----------



## mistyd107

The walk Sounds amazing it might have to be my next purchase


----------



## Adele

mistyd107 said:


> The walk Sounds amazing it might have to be my next purchase


That does look good, and I love the cover. I added it to my wish list.


----------



## joanne29

mistyd107 said:


> The walk Sounds amazing it might have to be my next purchase


It is so so good! Enjoy it and post how you liked it!


----------



## MLPMom

I just finished two books, Storm Fall by Jim Butcher that I really enjoyed and will now probably become hooked on the series and then Dear Jane Letters by Amanda Hamm which I really liked as well.

I just started reading Dancing Upon Air by Nora Roberts, which so far, I am also really liking. It has been awhile since I have read anything by Nora so I thought I would give this trilogy a try.


----------



## Neekeebee

Continuing with , which got a lot better after page 100.

Sorry, DTB link.

N


----------



## drenee

I couldn't get through the sample of Roses.  I really wanted to like it. 
Let me know if you continue to like it and maybe I'll give it another try.
deb


----------



## mlewis78

I've finished Helmet for My Pillow by Robert Lecki (WWII/Pacific War memoire) and am about to start a re-read of the "definitive" Diary of a Young Girl (Anne Frank). I read it about 45 years ago, before the definitive (1996) edition was available.



Amazon doesn't have a kindle edition, but I found it through the PBS Anne Frank webpage (under Resources) in scrbd.com. This is the PBS link, scroll down and there is a link to the definitive edition online:

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/annefrank/resources.html

Had to register there and got free download in PDF format and converted to mobi with Calibre. Now it is on my K2 and KDX.


----------



## Taborcarn

Finished up both of these last night:

 

In keeping with my habit of reading both a DTB and a Kindle book at the same time, now reading:


----------



## etexlady

Just finished: 
Loved it and have book 2 downloaded but I want to take a break from Sweden for a bit.

Just started on Kindle: 
First in a series so I may be here a while.

DTB:


----------



## VictoriaP

OH, the HORROR.....a DTB!

The Cheater's Guide to Baseball








(image not linked, Link Maker can't find this one for some reason, and it's not available in Kindle format)

But let me tell you, I just do not understand where the next page button on this thing is. And it smells funny too.  Decided I still wanted a break from the In Death books, and well, it's finally baseball season!


----------



## Candee15

Maxx said:


> I'm currently listening to:
> 
> DTB link
> 
> Manhunt by Janet Evanovich


I like a lot of Janet Evanovich's books .. and read The Cinderella Deal most recently. Thanksgiving is very cute for the holidays. And, of course, all the Stephanie Plum books are lots of fun.


----------



## maryannaevans

I'm reading Rhys Bowen's _Royal Flush_, and I'm enjoying Bowen's dry wit as she looks at the British upper class during the Depression, through the eyes of a young woman who's vaguely royal--32nd in line to the throne--and completely broke.


----------



## vkondrad

I have been reading the Anita Blake series by Laurell K. Hamilton and am now going to re-read the Riley Jensen series by Keri Arthur.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

_The Caliphate_ by Jack Stewart

LONG book. . .but only 99 cents on Kindle. I'm about 75% through it. . . got a lot of reading done on the long drive yesterday. High finance/terrorists/religious extremists/kidnapped sons/modern pirates . . . . it's a very good story so far and I'm interested to see how the 'hero' extricates himself. . . .just when you start to kind of like and/or admire the guy he does something that seems really smarmy. . . .is it? I don't know. . . .must read to find out more!


----------



## Tanner Artesz

Reading: Wounds and Scars









It's the sequel to: Cross Winds









So far I'm enjoying it. Very interesting story and lots of action.


----------



## Rye

I'm a dog lover and heard lots of good things about this. Just started this a few days ago but am really enjoying it so far.


----------



## mistyd107

Just finished and ABSOLUTELY LOVED IT:

Will Start Tomorrow


----------



## marianneg

I started reading the "A Series of Unfortunate Events" series, since I was able to snag most of them free. Currently on #3:


----------



## Neekeebee

drenee said:


> I couldn't get through the sample of Roses. I really wanted to like it.
> Let me know if you continue to like it and maybe I'll give it another try.
> deb


IMHO, it was a good book that would've been even better if the first 100 and last 100 pages were condensed to about 25 pages each. I read that it was like _Gone With the Wind_, but I thought it read a little more like a Sidney Sheldon novel.

N


----------



## joanne29

mistyd107 said:


> Just finished and ABSOLUTELY LOVED IT:
> 
> Will Start Tomorrow


I just finished Missguided Souls an am curious to see what someone else thought. since I liked it but thought it was too long and a little drawn out in certain parts.


----------



## stacydan

Finished Portal last night, the Chronicles beside the name should have given me a clue that this was the first book and the second book is scheduled to be out this summer, but it didn't click until the end, so now I am anxiously awaiting #2! Very good book!










http://www.amazon.com/Portal-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0035RPGOK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1271561578&sr=1-1

Just now finished









http://www.amazon.com/Reunion-ebook/dp/B00275G6GS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1271561882&sr=1-1
which despite the absence of aliens, vampires or serial killers, was a good book and well written


----------



## sjc

mistyd107 said:


> Just finished and ABSOLUTELY LOVED IT:


I just downloaded it (along with Widow's Tale and Rogue Wave) based on your recommendation; thank you.


----------



## mistyd107

sjc said:


> I just downloaded it (along with Widow's Tale and Rogue Wave) based on your recommendation; thank you.


Hope you enjoy them!!! I did. It doesn't really matter but you may want to read Widow's tale before Victory cove. Doesn't matter in terms of plot but there are are a few reoccurring characters


----------



## TC Beacham

Reading THE GIFT OF FEAR, after catching Gavin de Becker on Oprah last week - fascinating book about using intuition to predict danger. I've spent a lot of time in big cities and always rely on intuition to stay safe - this book spells out how it all works, and how most victims receive the critical cues only to dismiss and deny them. Highly recommended.


----------



## Maxx

I just started listening to:

The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society


----------



## Andra

I just finished our own Margaret Lake's (aka Gertie Kindle) second book, Catherine and the Captain.
It was a very good story - totally pulled me in. And it was a bargain at $2.99.


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently about 1/2 way through reading: 

N


----------



## sjc

> Hope you enjoy them!!! I did. It doesn't really matter but you may want to read Widow's tale before Victory cove. Doesn't matter in terms of plot but there are are a few reoccurring characters


I am sure I have a touch of OCD: I always look up the author, sort the titles chronologically and read the oldest first...even if they are NOT a series.


----------



## mistyd107

sjc said:


> I am sure I have a touch of OCD: I always look up the author, sort the titles chronologically and read the oldest first...even if they are NOT a series.


Lol I'm pretty much the same way especially if I know there is a possibility of reoccuring characters. Let me know how you like them


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm reading anything by me.

http://www.amazon.com/John-Fitch-V/e/B0033NWHY8/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1263283798&sr=1-1


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

Almost finished with THE ACTRESS by Elizabeth Sims, a gift from the author. It's witty and engaging. 
And I just started a nonfiction book, called A DIFFERENT SHADE OF BLUE, about some of the first women on the Seattle police force. It's also a gift from the author, and I'm loving the true cop stories.


----------



## J.L. Penn

sjc and misty - I typically do the same thing.


----------



## VictoriaP

Just finished:











...which was a $2.99 book from our Bargain Books thread. Interesting--the writing style is probably true to the period, but I found it less than captivating. In fact, I found it detracted somewhat from the story. Then again, there was nothing much resembling a sense of humor in this one, and I think that's become a staple of the books that appeal to me the most. The plot was reasonably unique though, which was a plus to find in a paranormal romance. *Three and a half stars*; I'm glad I didn't pay more for it, I'm unlikely to reread it often and probably won't watch for a sequel, but it certainly was far from bad, and I'm betting there are going to be plenty of people for whom it's a clear winner. Not graphic.

Also finished in the last two days:











Well, finished might be a strong word, since I broke my own rules and bought an anthology to get just one novella that probably isn't more than 100 pages in print form, and that's the only piece in it that I've read so far. Outrageously priced too--and for that alone, I wish I could say don't buy this one. However, for those who've read any of Ilona Andrews' work, "Magic Mourns" is truly excellent, and well worth the cost of the whole book. The paperback isn't out yet and won't be until September, while the next book in the series is out next month. So if you haven't read the novella, at least get on the waiting list for this one at your library--you'll want to read it before book four comes out! *Five stars for Magic Mourns*--I'll rate the others individually if I ever get around to reading them. LOL

Anyway, I think I've tortured myself long enough, it's time to get back to Eve and Roarke:











And heck, no point in waiting on a rating from me on this one, I've yet to read one of these that I didn't adore.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

VictoriaP said:


> Anyway, I think I've tortured myself long enough, it's time to get back to Eve and Roarke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And heck, no point in waiting on a rating from me on this one, I've yet to read one of these that I didn't adore.


I really enjoyed this one!


----------



## Figment

sjc said:


> I am sure I have a touch of OCD: I always look up the author, sort the titles chronologically and read the oldest first...even if they are NOT a series.


I am so-o-o-o relieved to learn that I am not the only one who does this. (I made an excel spreadsheet to assist me with this project...sorts by publication date and by series.)


----------



## sjc

Figment said:


> I am so-o-o-o relieved to learn that I am not the only one who does this. (I made an excel spreadsheet to assist me with this project...sorts by publication date and by series.)


Misery loves company. I guess there are more of us than I thought!


----------



## Candee15

sjc said:


> Misery loves company. I guess there are more of us than I thought!


Hmmmm. Can I join the OCD group? Please, please <g>. I have been keeping an Excel spreadsheet since 2007. I list every book I read -- date I start reading/listening to the book, title, author, and whether I read it on Kindle or listened to the audiobook. If it's audio, I list the narrator for future reference finding other reads by the same narrator.


----------



## mistyd107

Candee15 said:


> Hmmmm. Can I join the OCD group? Please, please <g>. I have been keeping an Excel spreadsheet since 2007. I list every book I read -- date I start reading/listening to the book, title, author, and whether I read it on Kindle or listened to the audiobook. If it's audio, I list the narrator for future reference finding other reads by the same narrator.


OK SCARY, BUT ONLY because I'm the same way though I had to start over this year because I switched to a mac and I list whether its K2 or paper so glad to know I'm not alone...LOL


----------



## Candee15

mistyd107 said:


> OK SCARY, BUT ONLY because I'm the same way though I had to start over this year because I switched to a mac and I list whether its K2 or paper so glad to know I'm not alone...LOL


No, you're not alone ... which may be a good thing or a bad thing. Since you and I are the only ones voting, I say we're completely normal <g>.


----------



## Candee15

mistyd107 said:


> OK SCARY, BUT ONLY because I'm the same way though I had to start over this year because I switched to a mac and I list whether its K2 or paper so glad to know I'm not alone...LOL


Wait a second! Does that ticker mean your goal is to read 100 books in 2010? Ummm .... mine, too. So you don't think I'm copying, that's what I did last year, too. Gulp.


----------



## loca

Candee15 said:


> No, you're not alone ... which may be a good thing or a bad thing. Since you and I are the only ones voting, I say we're completely normal <g>.


YOu guys are Scary....J/K


----------



## mistyd107

Candee15 said:


> Wait a second! Does that ticker mean your goal is to read 100 books in 2010? Ummm .... mine, too. So you don't think I'm copying, that's what I did last year, too. Gulp.


  LOl I'll go with normal...yeah the ticker is my reading goal this year no worries like I said I'm just glad to know I'm not alone


----------



## Candee15

loca said:


> YOu guys are Scary....J/K


Scary? Nah. Just a "tad" OCD <g>.


----------



## Addie

Just finished _The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks_ and absolutely loved it. Now reading _Naked in Death_ because _someone_ keeps mentioning it. I'm not a Dan Brown or James Patterson fan, so I figured part of that was because I just didn't care for the genre. I'm liking _Naked in Death_ so far, so it might be that I just didn't like Brown and Patterson's writing style and that's it. 
Oh, yeah. And I'm still working on _The Castle_.


----------



## sjc

> I am sure I have a touch of OCD: I always look up the author, sort the titles chronologically and read the oldest first...even if they are NOT a series.





> I am so-o-o-o relieved to learn that I am not the only one who does this. (I made an excel spreadsheet to assist me with this project...sorts by publication date and by series.)





> YOu guys are Scary....J/K Grin


*Ok: I'll take scary a little bit further...*
I write a little 1-2 sentence synopsis of the book so I will remember it. Sometimes I think I've read something before: No synopsis; I haven't read it...synopsis, I have. Also helps if there is a lull between reads of a series. I'll read my synopsis of the previous book and say, "Oh yeah, I remember." Then I'll proceed to read the next in the series.

I do the same with my record albums/45's...we won't go there.


----------



## GoldenKindle

I just finished reading "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo". I really was impressed with this one but I am going to wait until May to read the next two.
So the next book I am going to read is Capt. Sig Hansen's book


----------



## luvmy4brats

AddieLove said:


> Just finished _The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks_ and absolutely loved it. Now reading _Naked in Death_ because _*someone*_ keeps mentioning it.


I wonder who that someone is...


----------



## drenee

I just downloaded the sample of Sig's book earlier this afternoon.  
I also downloaded the sample of the Time Bandit book.  
deb


----------



## Candee15

sjc said:


> *Ok: I'll take scary a little bit further...*
> I write a little 1-2 sentence synopsis of the book so I will remember it. Sometimes I think I've read something before: No synopsis; I haven't read it...synopsis, I have. Also helps if there is a lull between reads of a series. I'll read my synopsis of the previous book and say, "Oh yeah, I remember." Then I'll proceed to read the next in the series.
> 
> I do the same with my record albums/45's...we won't go there.


No the sad part is that I envy your organization of record albums/45's. I haven't gotten around to THAT yet. I'm impressed!


----------



## VictoriaP

Whew.

Finished Reunion in Death, Purity In Death, and Portrait in Death today.  Needless to say, I've gotten absolutely NOTHING done.

Worse yet, all you OCD'ers better turn away now.  I just discovered that the "Three in Death" book, which has the first three novellas in it, has them OUT OF ORDER in the Kindle edition.  So I had read Interlude in Death (which occurred 4 books back) instead of Midnight in Death (which occurred 9 books back).  I suppose I'd better read Midnight next, or I'm going to be hopelessly out of order.  

LOL

We all know I don't care about that part.  But I do figure I'd better catch that one next.

Yes, I know, I'm supposed to check the stupid list and make sure I read the silly things in order.  Whatever.    I tagged all the individual books for chronological order, but I keep forgetting to tag the novellas.  Guess I'll do that right now before I start Midnight!


----------



## drenee

3 books in one day??  Wow.  That is amazing.  
Good for you.
deb


----------



## VictoriaP

drenee said:


> 3 books in one day?? Wow. That is amazing.
> Good for you.
> deb


LOL--I do tend to read in huge chunks like that. Three of this size in a day is pretty average, but then I can go a week without even looking at the kindle. I read Outlander in one day if I recall correctly; I remember starting in the afternoon and finishing up at around 11 that night. The problem with ebooks is that I already read fast, and on the K2 I read even faster!


----------



## Tracey

> The problem with ebooks is that I already read fast, and on the K2 I read even faster!


Glad I am not the only one. Although don't think I could manage 3 in one day!!! That is a huge effort.

Still reading "Dead Witch Walking" Really liking it, it is different to what I would normally read, only problem being is that it is the first in a series and I got the first for free. Going to have to buy the next ones in the series. If you like Urban Fantasy then I recommend it.


----------



## mistyd107

Where can I find the list for the in death series?


----------



## drenee

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/r/j-d-robb/
Here's a link.
deb


----------



## Addie

luvmy4brats said:


> I wonder who that someone is...


 I'm glad I listened to your very subtle recommendation.


----------



## luvmy4brats

AddieLove said:


> I'm glad I listened to your very subtle recommendation.


I vaguely remember mentioning the book once or twice....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> I just downloaded the sample of Sig's book earlier this afternoon.
> I also downloaded the sample of the Time Bandit book.
> deb


I just found out Sig wrote a book. How's the sample? I don't think I'll be reading the Time Bandit book any time soon. Not after last week's episode.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I just found out Sig wrote a book. How's the sample? I don't think I'll be reading the Time Bandit book any time soon. Not after last week's episode.


Ooops, too bad it's published by MacMillan at $12.99.


----------



## sjc

Tracey said:


> Glad I am not the only one. Although don't think I could manage 3 in one day!!! That is a huge effort.


I read quickly as well: I get so much flack from my family for it. 
I remember when I was a kid; I buzzed through Gone With the Wind...and my Mom didn't believe me. I felt so hurt. Years later she more or less apologized for doubting that I did read it that quickly. I think she realized it when she saw such a fast turnover of library books. My dad reads quickly as well. Poor Mom has never cared for reading much because she is near legally blind. She loves my Kindle and the whole FONT thing; but says not at her age. I say it's never too late.

One time I said to my sister...New book; let me read it first...you take too long. After pleading and pleading she relented. The next day I gave her the book back. She pitched a fit. "No way, you can't possibly retain anything reading that fast!!" blah blah blah... 
*SO...* Last summer I put her to the test...to shut her up. WE BOTH read the same James Patterson book; starting the same time: On your mark, get set, GO!! I finished the next day; much to her dismay. I wrote a synopsis pointing out specific details; put it in an envelope gave it to sis (so she couldn't accuse me of backtracking for details) said, "Read this when you finish the book." When she did; she called me cursing up a storm (all in good fun) and I finally proved my point.

Now when she gets a good book she asks if I want to read it first; because she knows she'll have it back in a day or two at the most.


----------



## J.L. Penn

Wow, you guys are just amazing.  Wish I could read that fast.  Wouldn't be bad if I could write that fast either! 

-Jenn


----------



## VictoriaP

luvmy4brats said:


> I vaguely remember mentioning the book once or twice....


....once or twice an hour maybe..... 



sjc said:


> I read quickly as well: I get so much flack from my family for it.
> I remember when I was a kid; I buzzed through Gone With the Wind...and my Mom didn't believe me. I felt so hurt. Years later she more or less apologized for doubting that I did read it that quickly. I think she realized it when she saw such a fast turnover of library books. My dad reads quickly as well. Poor Mom has never cared for reading much because she is near legally blind. She loves my Kindle and the whole FONT thing; but says not at her age. I say it's never too late.
> ....
> Now when she gets a good book she asks if I want to read it first; because she knows she'll have it back in a day or two at the most.


Poor Mom indeed. I cannot imagine life without reading. I think because I was self taught at such a young age, my family never did doubt my reading skills. Or maybe it was because I was constantly babbling about what I was reading....because my idea of a social life was to sit down with a book, so there was nothing else to talk about. LOL

And yes, I always get books before hubby does for the same reason--you can pretty much count how many hours a DTB will take me by dividing the number of pages by 100. The equivalent on the Kindle is probably 25-50% faster.

Meanwhile, finished Midnight in Death, and YES, I did tag the Three in Death book correctly so that each novella will show up in turn going forward.  I only wish the last three novellas were available as a single book, instead of having to pick up three anthologies. I'm not sure what I want to do on that score, but I have a few books to go yet before that becomes a problem.

Next up, Imitation in Death. Yes, that's probably it for tonight, and I probably will finish it tonight. But then I'll likely have to pick something else to read again as I really need to break these up a bit or I start to go a little batty. LOL We'll see how I feel by the end!













J.L. Penn said:


> Wow, you guys are just amazing. Wish I could read that fast. Wouldn't be bad if I could write that fast either!
> 
> -Jenn


Jenn, trust me, in a lot of ways it's as much curse as joy. It means I go through a series far too fast unless I force myself to take it in chunks. The In Death series appealed to be as much for it's 30+ book series length as for the content.

On the other hand, being able to write--or do any kind of potential paid work!--that fast would be a BIG plus.


----------



## RangerXenos

Just finished this, the last book in the Retrievers' series (for now, anyway). Really enjoyed it, and the series.


----------



## meljackson

Just finished The Book Thief and loved it! It was an amazing book and definitely going in my top 10 favorites. Only problem is that now nothing is catching my interest lol. 

Melissa


----------



## RangerXenos

meljackson said:


> Just finished The Book Thief and loved it! It was an amazing book and definitely going in my top 10 favorites. Only problem is that now nothing is catching my interest lol.
> 
> Melissa


I still get chills just thinking about that book -- definitely one of the best I've read. Have you read any of the author's other books?


----------



## meljackson

RangerXenos said:


> I still get chills just thinking about that book -- definitely one of the best I've read. Have you read any of the author's other books?


No I haven't. Do they measure up to The Book Thief??


----------



## RangerXenos

meljackson said:


> No I haven't. Do they measure up to The Book Thief??


I haven't read any of his other books, either.


----------



## MinaVE

On my Kindle app: Adventures of Sherlock Holmes
On my Palm: Jane Austen's Persuasion
On my nightstand: Jasper Fforde's First Among Sequels

Normally when I three-time like this I select books that are wildly different, but these all just happen to be set in the same part of the world. Whoops!


----------



## VictoriaP

RangerXenos said:


> Just finished this, the last book in the Retrievers' series (for now, anyway). Really enjoyed it, and the series.


Oooh, this looks like an interesting series. Just sampled the first book.

In the meantime, I'm still on my In Death kick for at least another book:











Warning--link is to the Kindle edition, which will not be released until July. Don't ask me why publishers do this--it's ONE book in the middle of the series, and everything else is available. Interestingly enough, as I saw in another case with another series/publisher, the ebook IS available from Barnes and Noble in .pdb format and from Sony in .epub format, neither of which is natively readable by the Kindle. Still, if you have the appropriate readers on other devices or one of Roarke's handy skill sets, you can read it in your preferred fashion. Otherwise it's back to DTBs; it appears to be widely available both used and new. And of course, there's always the library.

FYI on the other stores: Both BN and Sony are supposedly already operating under the agency model with Penguin. Price on both their stores for this ebook is $6.99, less than the paperback list, and 60 cents higher than Amazon. That might be a clue as to what direction Penguin's pricing will take once they finally stop their


Spoiler



pissing


 match with Amazon.

Loved Imitation in Death; the murder plot was so-so, but the rest of it was fabulous. And the bit with


Spoiler



the grill and the aftermath


 was priceless!


----------



## luvmy4brats

VictoriaP said:


> Oooh, this looks like an interesting series. Just sampled the first book.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm still on my In Death kick for at least another book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warning--link is to the Kindle edition, which will not be released until July. Don't ask me why publishers do this--it's ONE book in the middle of the series, and everything else is available. Interestingly enough, as I saw in another case with another series/publisher, the ebook IS available from Barnes and Noble in .pdb format and from Sony in .epub format, neither of which is natively readable by the Kindle. Still, if you have the appropriate readers on other devices or one of Roarke's handy skill sets, you can read it in your preferred fashion. Otherwise it's back to DTBs; it appears to be widely available both used and new. And of course, there's always the library.
> 
> FYI on the other stores: Both BN and Sony are supposedly already operating under the agency model with Penguin. Price on both their stores for this ebook is $6.99, less than the paperback list, and 60 cents higher than Amazon. That might be a clue as to what direction Penguin's pricing will take once they finally stop their
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> pissing
> 
> 
> match with Amazon.
> 
> Loved Imitation in Death; the murder plot was so-so, but the rest of it was fabulous. And the bit with
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the grill and the aftermath
> 
> 
> was priceless!


Divided in Death WAS available for the Kindle in the past. I bought it June 9, 2008... Not sure why it's now on there as a pre-order


----------



## VictoriaP

luvmy4brats said:


> Divided in Death WAS available for the Kindle in the past. I bought it June 9, 2008... Not sure why it's now on there as a pre-order


I wondered--because I knew you had said you'd replicated the set on Kindle. Formatting issues, maybe? 

Even if it was formatting though, they're still taking months to get it done and back up? It just makes no sense, and the publishers need to think about this--we're not talking rocket science here. If there's massive formatting issues, you're talking a few days or possibly weeks' work. If there's NO formatting issues, and all the book needs is a file type shift, we're talking minutes of work at most for someone who knows what they're doing and has the proper tools. People involved in Project Gutenberg can attest to that. There's no excuse whatsoever for pulling a book and then delaying a re-release this long, especially when it's known that you already have it out there in other file types.

The three easiest solutions as a Kindle user are to buy the DTB used, get the DTB from the library, or head to the darknet. NONE of these options pay the publisher or author, none of them are things the publisher wants to see us do, and the last is also illegal. C'mon publishing industry, think this through. We're voracious readers who have money we're willing to give you to get our books the way we want them. You need to be set up to let us do so!

Another note: Penguin's site has the file available for Microsoft Reader (I think that's .lit?) in addition to those mentioned above. They do not directly sell any of the Kindle formats (.azw/.prc/.tpz/.mobi).


----------



## RangerXenos

VictoriaP said:


> Oooh, this looks like an interesting series. Just sampled the first book.


It definitely gets better the further you go into the series, but I enjoyed it right from the start. So did my husband, which is surprising!


----------



## Vicki G.

Just finished The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo. I really enjoyed it. Five stars. Now on to...











I hear this one is better. Is there a six star rating


----------



## corkyb

luvmy4brats said:


> Divided in Death WAS available for the Kindle in the past. I bought it June 9, 2008... Not sure why it's now on there as a pre-order


I bought it in November 2009.
Paula


----------



## MichelleR

TC Beacham said:


> Reading THE GIFT OF FEAR, after catching Gavin de Becker on Oprah last week - fascinating book about using intuition to predict danger. I've spent a lot of time in big cities and always rely on intuition to stay safe - this book spells out how it all works, and how most victims receive the critical cues only to dismiss and deny them. Highly recommended.


I bought it the first time he was on Oprah, something like 10 years ago. Cannot say enough good things about it.

Also just started the In Death series, but have such a back log of other books that I can only read a percent or two at a time before returning to "homework."


----------



## joanne29

I finished The Walk the other day by Richard Paul Evans and Not My Daughter by Barbara Delinsky, and now I am reading



and



Both are good but Columbine is excellent and very informative.


----------



## AndrewJack

Just finished Cemetery lake by Paul Cleave and The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins. Both were excellent!


----------



## Roninjinn

First Book Read on my Kindle, finished it last week - The Dark Tide, I enjoyed it, even if it was a bit transparent in it's storyline. 

Now Reading - Storm Front (1st Dresden book) - I'm loving it so far. I really enjoy the style of writing and the world the author has created.

Also reading - Distant Cousin - I'm reading this one every couple of days, mainly based on my mood at the time. It was quick to start, but about 20% in and it's a little slower. I'm still very much enjoying it, but compared to the Dresden book, it's just not as fast paced.


----------



## Taborcarn

I finished reading The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao last night


It was all over the map, and I had a hard time telling who the narrator was for each section until at least a few pages in, but I still enjoyed it a lot. Although I think I would have enjoyed it even more if I spoke any Spanish at all.


----------



## loca

Its free right now, pick it up.


----------



## VictoriaP

Finished Divided in Death and Visions in Death. Divided was a tough read from a Roarke/Eve perspective. Visions caught me off guard with that ending....it's rare that I miss clues like that. Either I'm reading these too quick or I'm getting lazy about solving them! 

As further evidenced by:











Halfway through and absolutely bewildered. I'm pretty sure that's the point of this one though.


----------



## Candee15

VictoriaP said:


> Finished Divided in Death and Visions in Death. Divided was a tough read from a Roarke/Eve perspective. Visions caught me off guard with that ending....it's rare that I miss clues like that. Either I'm reading these too quick or I'm getting lazy about solving them!
> 
> As further evidenced by:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halfway through and absolutely bewildered. I'm pretty sure that's the point of this one though.


Does that mean you do or don't like the series, I'm wondering, since I'm thinking about starting the series soon


----------



## VictoriaP

Candee15 said:


> Does that mean you do or don't like the series, I'm wondering, since I'm thinking about starting the series soon


LOL--click on my name and search my posts. You'll find me raving about the whole series. It's amazing--I simply don't know how she writes the number of books she does in a year and still manages to keep the quality outstanding. The character development is stunning--I'm now 20 books in, and it's clear that unlike some authors, she hasn't tired of these characters, which is marvelous.

If you like murder mysteries/police dramas, you'll probably love this series. Do note that it's set in 2059, it's gory (aren't they all?), and there is sexual content.

Finished Survivor just now.  Given that we're at what? something like 8 In Death books I've read this week alone, it's probably time for a break. I've been trying to read them in chunks of 3-4, then break off for a bit as they can be a bit intense. There's also a lot to be said for savoring them rather than plowing straight through.

I'll have to go hunting through the TBR list to see what to read next. Although I'm already thinking I may not be quite done with In Death....


----------



## Candee15

VictoriaP said:


> LOL--click on my name and search my posts. You'll find me raving about the whole series. It's amazing--I simply don't know how she writes the number of books she does in a year and still manages to keep the quality outstanding. The character development is stunning--I'm now 20 books in, and it's clear that unlike some authors, she hasn't tired of these characters, which is marvelous.
> 
> If you like murder mysteries/police dramas, you'll probably love this series. Do note that it's set in 2059, it's gory (aren't they all?), and there is sexual content.
> 
> Finished Survivor just now. Given that we're at what? something like 8 In Death books I've read this week alone, it's probably time for a break. I've been trying to read them in chunks of 3-4, then break off for a bit as they can be a bit intense. There's also a lot to be said for savoring them rather than plowing straight through.
> 
> I'll have to go hunting through the TBR list to see what to read next. Although I'm already thinking I may not be quite done with In Death....


That sounds like a very fair assessment. Unfortunately for me, I don't enjoy really gory books. I'm a court reporter by day and hear horrible stories all the time. I like to read to be happy and for fun. I love Nora Robert's other books, though, and and working my way through all the ones of hers that I somehow never read. I'm also wondering about whether Savor the Moment is going to be available for Kindle. I read the first two books in the Quartet but only want to read the last two on my Kindle <g>.


----------



## Jaasy

I am currently reading The Edge of Morning by Desiree Holt (werewolf).  I think I may have gotten it free from Allromanceebooks.com...


----------



## VictoriaP

In the field you're in, I can completely see where these are absolutely NOT something you're going to want to read. Happy and fun they are not. There's a keen edged sense of humor that runs through them, and the relationship building is well done, but they aren't light reads, which is why I put that caveat in there.

Unfortunately Nora's books are under the Penguin imprints, and until Penguin and Amazon settle on a new contract, I'm afraid all new ebooks from their subsidiaries simply won't be available on Amazon. I'm sure once they have a new contract in place, all the books that we can't get right now will be available, but no one knows when that will be. It's already gone on longer than I expected it to.

Meanwhile, have you read Donna Andrews' Meg Langslow series? They're mysteries, but much more in line with something I think you'd like. Unfortunately only the last four books are on Kindle...though a few weeks ago, there were only three, so they may finally be bringing out more of her backlist. The first book of those is Murder with Peacocks, and it's a riot. Well worth the hassle of dealing with a DTB.


----------



## Adele

Just finished (cost $0) - Saving Sailor (enjoyed it very much):



Next read (cost $0.99):
Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties


----------



## Tracey

OK finished Dead Witch Walking last night. Loved it! If you like urban fantasy then definitely try it.

Next I don't know, toss up between the second In Death book (I want to take my time with these), Anna Karienina or the second book to Death Witch Walking.

Suggestions?

I know Victoria and 4brats are going to vote for In Death 

Anyone read Anna Karienina What was it like?


----------



## Candee15

VictoriaP said:


> In the field you're in, I can completely see where these are absolutely NOT something you're going to want to read. Happy and fun they are not. There's a keen edged sense of humor that runs through them, and the relationship building is well done, but they aren't light reads, which is why I put that caveat in there.
> 
> Unfortunately Nora's books are under the Penguin imprints, and until Penguin and Amazon settle on a new contract, I'm afraid all new ebooks from their subsidiaries simply won't be available on Amazon. I'm sure once they have a new contract in place, all the books that we can't get right now will be available, but no one knows when that will be. It's already gone on longer than I expected it to.
> 
> Meanwhile, have you read Donna Andrews' Meg Langslow series? They're mysteries, but much more in line with something I think you'd like. Unfortunately only the last four books are on Kindle...though a few weeks ago, there were only three, so they may finally be bringing out more of her backlist. The first book of those is Murder with Peacocks, and it's a riot. Well worth the hassle of dealing with a DTB.


Thank you. I soooo appreciate your comments. At the end of the day, I like romantic comedies and women's fiction. I guess that's why the first book I wrote is a light romance. I was very happy writing it and hope to make readers who feel like I do happy, too.

Actually, We'll Always Have Parrots is the only Donna Andrews book I've read (listened to the audiobook). You're right. Cozy mysteries are my speed when it comes to mysteries or mysteries WITHOUT gore. I have to feel happy when I put my Kindle down to go to sleep at night <g>.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tracey said:


> OK finished Dead Witch Walking last night. Loved it! If you like urban fantasy then definitely try it.
> 
> Next I don't know, toss up between the second In Death book (I want to take my time with these), Anna Karienina or the second book to Death Witch Walking.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> I know Victoria and 4brats are going to vote for In Death
> 
> Anyone read Anna Karienina What was it like?


HAH! I actually like the Kim Harrison books. I love Jinx!

As for Anna Karenina, I tried to read it but found it extremely dull. I got maybe 1/2 way through before I gave it up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I liked Anna Karenina.  Of course, when I read it, I was into tragic loves like Wuthering Heights.


----------



## Tracey

> HAH! I actually like the Kim Harrison books. I love Jinx!


lol......I love the fact that the fairies aren't very nice at all and that the pixies are the ones that help. It is always the other way around. Pixies are michievious and not nice and fairies are the nice pretty fluffy ones haha.

Hmmmm, well Anna Karienina might have to wait then. I did get it for free, but it seems to be mocking me whenever I turn my Kindle on it is there staring me in the face.



> I liked Anna Karenina. Of course, when I read it, I was into tragic loves like Wuthering Heights.


I hated Wuthering Heights, I put it down after the first 2 chapters I think and then tried to read it again but just couldn't get into it. Please tell me it isn't like that!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tracey said:


> lol......I love the fact that the fairies aren't very nice at all and that the pixies are the ones that help. It is always the other way around. Pixies are michievious and not nice and fairies are the nice pretty fluffy ones haha.
> 
> Hmmmm, well Anna Karienina might have to wait then. I did get it for free, but it seems to be mocking me whenever I turn my Kindle on it is there staring me in the face.
> 
> I hated Wuthering Heights, I put it down after the first 2 chapters I think and then tried to read it again but just couldn't get into it. Please tell me it isn't like that!


No, Anna Karenina isn't like WH. No dark, brooding, obsessive heroes. But it is tragic.


----------



## VictoriaP

Tracey said:


> OK finished Dead Witch Walking last night. Loved it! If you like urban fantasy then definitely try it.
> 
> Next I don't know, toss up between the second In Death book (I want to take my time with these), Anna Karienina or the second book to Death Witch Walking.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> I know Victoria and 4brats are going to vote for In Death
> 
> Anyone read Anna Karienina What was it like?


Anna Karenina versus In Death. Sounds like a really bad WWF wrestling match. That's got to be one of the most surreal book choices I've ever been tasked to solve.

No brainer. AK was tragic--Russian literature at its most gloomy. Second In Death was fabulous. Go with Roarke.


----------



## Tracey

Victoria - lol yeah no brainer really.

Well I have gone with the second Kim Harrison book.  I enjoyed the first one so much that I think I need a little more of Rachel, Jenks, Ivy and Nick, not to mention Kealsey and the evil Trent (got to find out what he is!!!!).  So starting that tonight.


----------



## DYB

I vote "Anna Karenina."  It wasn't dull!  I was actually really blown away by Tolstoy's structure of it.  There are really 2 loosely connected stories being told in the novel.  And every time Tolstoy broke from one to go to the next it was on a cliff-hanger and I couldn't wait to get back to it!  I also didn't think it was especially gloomy.  Only the Anna half of it gets progressively more and more depressing.  The Konstantin half of the novel is quite touching.  (Most people don't realize there's a Konstantin Levin half of the novel!  Most movie versions leave it out altogether because the Anna sections are much more famous for being tragic.)


----------



## VictoriaP

Tracey said:


> Victoria - lol yeah no brainer really.
> 
> Well I have gone with the second Kim Harrison book. I enjoyed the first one so much that I think I need a little more of Rachel, Jenks, Ivy and Nick, not to mention Kealsey and the evil Trent (got to find out what he is!!!!). So starting that tonight.


I'm trying so hard not to read Dead Witch Walking yet. Starting another series....one where I don't already own the next 2, 5, 10, whatever number of books there are...is probably NOT a good idea when I have all the In Death books already. Last time I did that, it was Ilona Andrews' Magic Bites, and I ended up buying two more books that day, preordering the fourth in the series, and ultimately buying a $10 anthology just to get the single novella to finish out the set.

So my last In Death break cost me another $37 or so... LOL Plus, of course, I still have to get Jim Butcher's Changes, J.R. Ward's Lover Mine, and whatever other new books we're missing while Penguin and Amazon have their little hissy fit.

66 unread books on the Kindle--WHY can't I find something to read?!


----------



## planet_janet

I'm reading *The Handmaid's Tale* by Margaret Atwood. It is so disturbing, yet so beautifully written, that I can't put it down!


----------



## Tracey

> I'm trying so hard not to read Dead Witch Walking yet. Starting another series....one where I don't already own the next 2, 5, 10, whatever number of books there are...is probably NOT a good idea when I have all the In Death books already


.

I think you would love this series! And I think there are 9 books so far. I can't wait to start the second one tonight. I just didn't get enough of the characters in the first one.



> 66 unread books on the Kindle--WHY can't I find something to read?!


I don't have quite that many but yeah I am the same, can't decide what I want to read next when I finish a book. Think I am just going to start going through them one by one when I have finished this book. Maybe read one free book and then buy one book etc.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

My husband and I moved from Texas to Alabama and I haven't started back to work yet so I am reading a bunch of DTB that I bought before I knew I was getting a Kindle.  I just finished "The Witching Hour" for the third time.  I love that book although it is very dark and disturbing.  I needed something light after that so now I am reading "Gypsy a Memoir".  So far it is entertaining.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

_Lethal Legacy: A Novel_ by Linda Fairstein. I bought it at least a year ago and figured it was about time to read it since she has a new one out now or coming very soon. This one is $6.39.

I quite like her books. . . . . . very easy to get sucked in and the characters are likable. Only small quibble is that she reviews character backgrounds in each book. It's not particularly intrusive, and a really good thing for someone picking up in the middle of the series, and easy enough for me to skim over. Previous events are never crucial to the solution but my inform the characters reactions.

The 'conceit' or trademark of the books is that the three main characters bet on the Final Jeopardy answer every day. . .In fact the first in the series is called _Final Jeopardy_ . . .I expect they are real questions from the show, but not in any particular order and frequently it's one of the questions that triggers something that ends up being the solution to the mystery.


----------



## joanne29

I finished Widow's Tale by Maureen A. Miller, and thought it was good for a romance, and now I am reading Wench, and still reading Columbine which is the non-fiction I am reading at this time.



DTB link


----------



## scottnicholson

Just read Nathan Henrion's debut Two-Lane. It's good and fast-paced, reminded me of Richard Laymon and Jack Ketchum, though a little rough around the edges. A promising new voice.

Scott


----------



## CaroleC

Mostly I read non-fiction.

  







  

I tend to have several books in progress at any one time, but lately I have completed Mr. New Orleans: The Life of a Big Easy Underworld LegendThis is an absolutely authentic book about the French Quarter in the 1950's and later, written by a minor mob figure who was keyed in to all the intrigue and fascination (both legal and not) of the French Quarter here in New Orleans. It is probably more interesting to those who knew the characters he is talking about (and many New Orleanians do or did). He has a brief section on the JFK assassination which makes a lot of sense and is of interest to those who still want to know what happened. That got me back into reading more books about the JFK assassination (one of my perennial interests), so I am currently reading the following two books.

JFK And Sam: The Connection Between the Giancana And Kennedy AssassinationsThis book is less believable than Mr. New Orleans, and in fact I am taking everything in it with a huge grain of salt. But it is still very entertaining to me.

Bloody Treason: The Assassination of John F. Kennedy This is a long reference with a lot of information of interest to JFK conspiracy theorists.

I also recently completed The Bogleheads' Guide to Retirement Planning
This is a great book about retirement planning. I retired last November and wish I had read it first! I still enjoyed reading it to make sure I hadn't missed anything in my planning.

Lies the Government Told You: Myth, Power, and Deception in American History This is a very easy read and enjoyable if your political inclinations are similar to Napolitano's.

Since I don't read much fiction, it probably won't surprise anyone that I am probably the last person on earth to have finished reading The Da Vinci Code


----------



## ScottLCollins

A Big Little Life by Dean Koontz, The Divine Comedy, and Leaves of Grass. Whew!


----------



## VictoriaP

CaroleC said:


> Since I don't read much fiction, it probably won't surprise anyone that I am probably the last person on earth to have finished reading The Da Vinci Code:


Not the last by any stretch. I haven't read it and have no plans to.


----------



## CaroleC

VictoriaP said:


> Not the last by any stretch. I haven't read it and have no plans to.


It is definitely light reading. Although it was entertaining, it was a quick read and didn't really do much for me. Maybe that is because I was already familiar with most of the spiritual/religious ideas presented in the book (probably since they were so popular afterwards due to the movies and so on).

Anyway, I kept muttering to myself, "yeah, yeah, yeah" all the way through and feeling like I wanted substance but was getting very little. It's probably a good book to read in an airport or somewhere when you really can't pay much attention to what you are reading, IMO. I am interested in spiritual things but do not adhere to any particular organized religion - - if I did then probably I would have found it to be objectionable.

The next fiction book that I want to read is one that I haven't read since I was a teenager, Les Miserables. I got that one for free and as I recall, it is quite the tear-jerker. But I have quite a few more non-fiction books that I want to read first.


----------



## JimC1946

Tracking Magic (Max Killian Investigations)







by Maria Schneider. In the oil-depleted world of the future, humans are happy to see all of the supernatural creatures come out of hiding and use their powers. As with her earlier fantasy work "Sage," Maria Schneider shows off her considerable imagination. I'm enjoying this themed collection of short stories very much.


----------



## Jaasy

Just started "Already Dead" by Charlie Huston. It was a freebie a while back...


----------



## Tracey

Started The Good, the Bad and the Undead by Kim Harrison last night. Loving it! I think these books are going to become my obsession.

I just fell straight back into the Inderland world and am not even starting to look like getting sick of it....hope the rest of the books stay this good.


----------



## NogDog

Tracey said:


> Started The Good, the Bad and the Undead by Kim Harrison last night. Loving it! I think these books are going to become my obsession.
> 
> I just fell straight back into the Inderland world and am not even starting to look like getting sick of it....hope the rest of the books stay this good.


I have to say that after reading this one, I _am_ getting tired of it and am not sure I'll continue. This is a shame, as I like the writing, but I'm getting tired of so much of the story being driven by the protagonist's stubborn refusal to listen to others and knowingly putting herself into potentially fatal situations because...well...I'm not sure why -- maybe a [un]death wish?


----------



## Tracey

> I'm getting tired of so much of the story being driven by the protagonist's stubborn refusal to listen to others and knowingly putting herself into potentially fatal situations because...well...I'm not sure why -- maybe a [un]death wish?


You know I think I like this about the story. I like the fact that she does what she wants and isn't dictated to by other people. I think I like the fact that she takes risks and, well most of the time, they put her in those situations lol. Maybe I have an (un) death wish roflol.

I do hope that by the end of this book though I don't feel like you do about it, because at the moment I am really loving the series.


----------



## NogDog

Tracey said:


> You know I think I like this about the story. I like the fact that she does what she wants and isn't dictated to by other people. I think I like the fact that she takes risks and, well most of the time, they put her in those situations lol. Maybe I have an (un) death wish roflol.
> 
> I do hope that by the end of this book though I don't feel like you do about it, because at the moment I am really loving the series.


It does have a lot going for it, and I suspect I'd like it even better if I were of the feminine persuasion, though one thing I do like about it is stretching myself a bit to read something from a feminine viewpoint (as opposed to some female characters written by male authors who I think are simply what those authors would like women to be). I just found myself at times wanting to hit Rachel upside the head and ask her, "Why the [bleep] are you doing that?"


----------



## Tracey

> I just found myself at times wanting to hit Rachel upside the head and ask her, "Why the [bleep] are you doing that?"


Oh I can totally relate to that! I found I wanted to do that in the first book - especially when she went into the library and


Spoiler



the demon was there


 and


Spoiler



when she broke into Trent's house for the second and third time!!!!


 I mean really what was she thinking lol.

I am not one for the girly feminine books though, so I don't know if you have to particularly be of the feminine persuasion to enjoy it, but it might help I suppose. I did notice on her website that a lot of her readers seem to be female, so you may be on to something there.


----------



## Imogen Rose

I am reading Reining In by Dawn Judd. Loving it!

http://www.amazon.com/Reining-In-The-Network-ebook/dp/B003I851OG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1272002219&sr=1-1


----------



## David McAfee

Tabby said:


> Last night I finished Heartsick by Chelsea Cain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and I loved it! It is a psychological thriller, my favorite genre. I really enjoyed reading this book. For me, it was one of those that you want to keep reading, but you also don't want to read too fast and end it. I do plan on reading the other two in this series soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first book of 2010 is Under the Dome by Stephen King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


HEARTSICK is incredible. So are the next two in the seies, SWEETHEART and EVIL AT HEART. Cain is a masterful suspense writer!


----------



## David McAfee

At the moment, I'm reading WHISKEY SOUR by J. A. Konrath.



Next on the list is THREE DAYS TO DEAD, by Kelly Meding.


----------



## chilady1

Just finished 










I am now starting Lee Child's Jack Reacher series with Killing Floor, heard great things about this series


----------



## VictoriaP

NogDog said:


> It does have a lot going for it, and I suspect I'd like it even better if I were of the feminine persuasion, though one thing I do like about it is stretching myself a bit to read something from a feminine viewpoint (as opposed to some female characters written by male authors who I think are simply what those authors would like women to be). I just found myself at times wanting to hit Rachel upside the head and ask her, "Why the [bleep] are you doing that?"


Haven't read these yet, though they're on the list for later...but I'll say that I HATE female characters like that. They're the kind that make me despise my own gender. In truth, I've known real women who behave that way and I can't stand them either! From a fictional standpoint, I get that no one's perfect, characters need flaws. But when you get two or three books in and she hasn't learned anything, I give up. This is why I've come to dislike the later Stephanie Plum books. Give me a character who GROWS.

Can't believe I'm actually saying this, but my next book is actually classed as contemporary romance. See what this place does to me? 

Something About You (Julie James)


----------



## Aravis60

I'm (finally) reading 

Although this is the link to the paperback version because it has a picture, I'm reading it on kindle. I read the first two books in the series a while ago after I read a recommedation here at KB, but the third wasn't available for kindle until recently.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Aravis60 said:


> I'm (finally) reading
> 
> Although this is the link to the paperback version because it has a picture, I'm reading it on kindle. I read the first two books in the series a while ago after I read a recommedation here at KB, but the third wasn't available for kindle until recently.


Love, Love, love this series..I was thrilled when they finally got the 3rd book.

There's a new series coming out soon.


----------



## Aravis60

Me too! I'm hoping that it doesn't take as long to "kindlize" the books in the new series as this one did!


----------



## Addie

Finished _Naked in Death._ I liked it, and I'll go back to the next in the series in a bit. I saw _The Coming Population Crash and Our Planet's Surprising Future_ on The Daily Show, so I'm working on that now.


----------



## Chloista

Almost finished Dennis Lehane's book, THIS GIVEN DAY.  I've already read MYSTIC RIVER and SHUTTER ISLAND.

I've downloaded all of Lehane's available Kindle books onto my device.  He is a terrific author -- and, boy, can he write!  It is not just the story, but the way he puts words together.  There is a certain lyricism to some of his paragraphs that makes me go back and re-read them.

Wonderful writer.


----------



## J.L. Penn

Chloista - Great avatar!


----------



## Neekeebee

Finishing up .

After reading all the great reviews here, plan to start the Amelia Peabody series with  next.

(DTB links)

N


----------



## joanne29

I just finished and loved Wench by Dolen Perkins-Valdez, and now I am on to Before I Fall.





DTB LINKS


----------



## Maxx

Yesterday, I just started listening to:

DTB link

The Street of a Thousand Blossoms by Gail Tsukiyama


----------



## imon32red

Neekeebee said:


> After reading all the great reviews here, plan to start the Amelia Peabody series with  next.
> 
> (DTB links)
> 
> N


I loved the series. I just found one that I missed at the library. The audio books are done by Barbara Rosenblatt and they are the best that I have ever heard.


----------



## drenee

Maxx said:


> Yesterday, I just started listening to:
> 
> DTB link
> 
> The Street of a Thousand Blossoms by Gail Tsukiyama


I read this book a few months ago and LOVED it. 
Let me know how you like the audiobook. I have it on my wish list at Audible.
deb


----------



## chipotle

I'm almost finished with Angels Fall which is very good (steamy and suspenseful) and best of all only $2.90 for the Kindle version.


----------



## drenee

Reading this one on my Kindle.

 Library book on my Sony Touch.

. Audiobook.

deb


----------



## Neekeebee

imon32red said:


> I loved the series. I just found one that I missed at the library. The audio books are done by Barbara Rosenblatt and they are the best that I have ever heard.


Thanks! I noticed our library has lots of the audio books of this series on Overdrive. If I like _Crocodile,_ I will definitely look into the audio format!

N


----------



## maryannaevans

I'm reading _X Marks the Spot: The Archaeology of Piracy_. It's interesting and well-written, and I need to read it for my next book, but I think I'd read it for the title alone.


----------



## loca

I'm reading HIstory of Malcolm X right now. Fascinating character.


----------



## VictoriaP

maryannaevans said:


> I'm reading _X Marks the Spot: The Archaeology of Piracy_. It's interesting and well-written, and I need to read it for my next book, but I think I'd read it for the title alone.


Oooh, now that looks interesting!

Still working my way through the In Death series, now on Born in Death. So much for taking a break; I read exactly one book that wasn't in this series and ended up right back with Eve and Roarke again! LOL


----------



## Shandril19

Umm... so I finally got around to reading Girl with the Dragon Tattoo because mother loaned me her copy....


...and then I bought it for my Kindle at the airport because I couldn't wait until I got back home.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm currently re-reading:











I first read this back when it first hit the stands as a paperback. It's the fourth book in the Pendergast series, which started with _Relic_.

A good thriller.

Mike


----------



## Chloista

Jmiked, I loved that book!  But I love all the "Pendergast" novels -- and every time a new one is issued, I treat myself to a re-read of all the ones that came before it!  Pendergast is such an interesting fictional character.  I always see him as a combo of Holmes/Mr. Spock!  

Incidentally, the newest Pendergast novel (part of a new trilogy) is due to be released in May and I've special ordered it.  The first in the new trilogy is entitled "Fever Dream."  I am anxiously awaiting it!

(My favorite Pendergast novel is "Cabinet of Curiosities.")


----------



## Chloista

J.L. Penn said:


> Chloista - Great avatar!


Thanks! I'm EXTREMELY hopeful for the coming season!


----------



## planet_janet

I'm now reading *I am Nujood, Age 10 and Divorced* by Nujood Ali and Delphine Minoui.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Chloista said:


> (My favorite Pendergast novel is "Cabinet of Curiosities.")


That's certainly pretty high on my list, also.

Mike


----------



## freelantzer

I'm on Dead Beat, the sixth book in The Dresden Files.


----------



## Leslie

planet_janet said:


> I'm now reading *I am Nujood, Age 10 and Divorced* by Nujood Ali and Delphine Minoui.


Let me know what you think of this. It was suggested to me on Goodreads and I am curious about it.

L


----------



## Aravis60

I just finished 

I loved the movie version when I was little, but I'd never read the book. After I read it, I had to go back and watch the movie again. The book was better, IMO (but then, I usually feel that way).


----------



## corkyb

VictoriaP said:


> Oooh, now that looks interesting!
> 
> Still working my way through the In Death series, now on Born in Death. So much for taking a break; I read exactly one book that wasn't in this series and ended up right back with Eve and Roarke again! LOL


Wow, Victoria, you have caught up with me and I have been reading these much longer than you have. I do love the series. I have taken many breaks in between though.
Paula ny


----------



## planet_janet

Leslie said:


> Let me know what you think of this. It was suggested to me on Goodreads and I am curious about it.
> 
> L


Will do!


----------



## planet_janet

Aravis60 said:


> I just finished
> 
> I loved the movie version when I was little, but I'd never read the book. After I read it, I had to go back and watch the movie again. The book was better, IMO (but then, I usually feel that way).


This was one of my favorite books as a child. So funny that you posted this--I was just thinking about this book the other day, and how I'd like to re-read it.


----------



## joanne29

I finished up Before I Fall by Lauren Oliver, and thought for a YA book it was very well done, and now I am reading The Solitude Of Prime Numbers.





DTB LINKS


----------



## Basilius

I'm currently reading:











I've got a plan for what I want to read, but I need to figure out how to fit











into it. It just won the Arthur C. Clarke award, had already won the BSFA, and is nominated for the Hugo and Nebula. Seems to be book of the year - a blend of detective and fantasy. More on the detective side, apparently.


----------



## sillyolebear

I just a few good books

So B. It by Sarah Weeks. I thought this was a very good book. It is a light read but worth checking out.

Thank you for all things by Sandra King.  Again another good book and yes another light read

Henry's sisters by Cathy Lamb  This book was wonderful it will make you cry and laugh and cry again.


----------



## Nexnecis

Hi all! I'm new to the Kindle Boards but I've been reading it for awhile. Thought this would be a nice place to jump in as I've always appreciated this thread.

The last book I've finished was Kurt Vonnegut's *Breakfast of Champions*. It's pretty much KV times 10 and I wouldn't recommend it as a first novel to read by him, but Darn was it a blast. I recently got on a KV trip after reading Slaughterhouse 5 and immediately ordered 4 other novels of his ( Sirens of Titan, Cat's Cradle, Mother Night, and BoC; read in that order) . This book was a pretty good end point of sorts, as I feel I need a break from the craziness. But I do feel great for having read what I have. KV is hard to describe, but "a satirist with a good appreciation of sci-fi and a sometimes inhuman sense of humor' is a good starting point.

The book I'm currently reading is the first I've purchased of an Agency publisher after the new Agency model. But at $9.99 it made me skirt my ethics and buy it. *An Army at Dawn: The War in North Africa, 1942-1943* is the first in a 'true-history' trilogy on WW2, but it seriously reads great so far. As a history nut it grinds that urge I've had to read about WW2 but seems to be a more accessible read than a straight dry history book. Just started it, but I'm zooming through it so far.

Next up on my list, in the same WW2 vein, is *With the Old Breed*, a true account by a WW2 veteran. It sounds interesting and came with some great reviews on amazon, so here's hoping it lives up to the hype.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I just put a hold on THE LOCK ARTIST at the library. It's been highly recommended by readers I know who have similar tastes as mine. (Not on Kindle yet.)


----------



## Basilius

Nexnecis said:


> The book I'm currently reading is the first I've purchased of an Agency publisher after the new Agency model. But at $9.99 it made me skirt my ethics and buy it. *An Army at Dawn: The War in North Africa, 1942-1943* is the first in a 'true-history' trilogy on WW2, but it seriously reads great so far. As a history nut it grinds that urge I've had to read about WW2 but seems to be a more accessible read than a straight dry history book. Just started it, but I'm zooming through it so far.


Good book. Sometimes it's amazing to see what we accomplished in spite of ourselves.

If you find yourself curious about the North African theater before the Americans arrive, check out Barrie Pitt's trilogy. Unfortunately only available as a DTB, I think.

And, welcome to the boards!


----------



## Rie142

I am reading "Empire From The Ashes"  written by David Weber.  It is a science fiction novel. Published in 2003 by Baen books, it is an omnibus re-issue of Weber's Dahak trilogy.

It includes Mutineers' Moon, The Armageddon Inheritance and Heirs of Empire.

I just finished Mutineers' Moon and starting Armageddon.


----------



## planet_janet

Nexnecis said:


> Next up on my list, in the same WW2 vein, is *With the Old Breed*, a true account by a WW2 veteran. It sounds interesting and came with some great reviews on amazon, so here's hoping it lives up to the hype.


Welcome to Kindleboards!  This book is on my TBR list.


----------



## Toronto_LV

I'm getting really into A Game of Thrones







right now... I'm one to usually have 3 or 4 books on the go, but this seems to be one I want to give full attention to.


----------



## Koi

I'm reading A Breath of Snow and Ashes, and for the first time in months I haven't felt the weight of all the other books on my Kindle, bearing down on me and making me keep an eye on my locations-  Hurry hurry hurry! Get to us! Read us!  I'm nearing the end of this one, and will be very sad to finish.


----------



## SpearsII

I have been really enjoying,









Paul Krugman writes complex economics in a simply readable style. The book is a collection of article he wrote and it is easy to read one or two at a time. Good stuff if you want to exercise the brain a bit.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Latest (16th) in the Gideon Oliver, Skeleton Detective series. This is one of my favorite series, I normally bought the hardcover immediately on release (something I can't say about most books), so I can't complain about the $10.79 price.

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Koi said:


> I'm reading A Breath of Snow and Ashes, and for the first time in months I haven't felt the weight of all the other books on my Kindle, bearing down on me and making me keep an eye on my locations- Hurry hurry hurry! Get to us! Read us! I'm nearing the end of this one, and will be very sad to finish.


Then you can start right in on _An Echo in the Bone_. That'll keep you busy for a while.


----------



## Koi

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Then you can start right in on _An Echo in the Bone_. That'll keep you busy for a while.


Oh! I said the wrong one. I am actually reading Echo.

And I made sure to get a sample of Catherine and the Captain.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Koi said:


> Oh! I said the wrong one. I am actually reading Echo.


Many cliffhangers. We had an Outlander book club here that ran for ten months. We discussed all of the books in depth. You might want to drop by there when you finish _Echo _if you want to talk about it. There are a lot of dedicated fans here and we love to chat about Jamie and Claire.



> And I made sure to get a sample of Catherine and the Captain.


Thank you. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Jane917

I just finished



It is so-so.

I have started:



Both are DTB links.


----------



## CaroleC

I'm reading Richard P. Feynman's Six Easy Pieces: Fundamentals of Physics Explained







. These are six of Feynman's celebrated and landmark lectures on physics given at Cal Tech back in the early 1960's. Feynman explains basic concepts of physics very clearly and intuitively, with no math and really almost philosophically, and these lectures are fascinating whether you are a physicist or just interested in physics. You may (or may not) know the equations and laws of physics, but if you really want to have more of a feel for what these mean, and really _understand_ them, read Feynman.


----------



## joanne29

I finished up The Solitude of Prime Numbers and Three More Minutes and absolutely loved Prime Numbers and very much enjoyed Three More Minutes. I highly recommend both. I am thinking abut starting Caught next.







DTB LINKS


----------



## Shandril19

I'm stuck.

I have a list of books that I want to get/read, but I was kinda saving them for my cruise in June.  If I start now, I'll have finished them by then.

I'm paralyzed.


----------



## drenee

So now would be a good time to download a bunch of samples, and you could try some indie author samples also.
deb


----------



## prairiesky

Well, I am getting ready to start the 9th book of the Anita Blake Vampire Hunter series. This crazy series has pulled me in and I can't wait to see what happens to Anita, Jean-Claude, Richard etc. This series got very graffic (violence, sex) in book 8. But, even so, I'm hooked!


----------



## Basilius

Shandril19 said:


> I'm stuck.
> 
> I have a list of books that I want to get/read, but I was kinda saving them for my cruise in June. If I start now, I'll have finished them by then.
> 
> I'm paralyzed.


Go take a look at the April Reading Game suggestions and pick one. All books enjoyed by the people suggesting them.


----------



## pahiker

*I'm currently reading The Swan Thieves - Elizabeth Kostova*


----------



## Jaasy

prairiesky said:


> Well, I am getting ready to start the 9th book of the Anita Blake Vampire Hunter series. This crazy series has pulled me in and I can't wait to see what happens to Anita, Jean-Claude, Richard etc. This series got very graffic (violence, sex) in book 8. But, even so, I'm hooked!


Got to check this series out. Thanks


----------



## VictoriaP

Well.

64 days after I began the first book, I've started Fantasy in Death. If you've been keeping track, that means I've read 31 books and 5 of the 6 novellas from this series, along with the dozen or so other books I read during the "breaks" I took trying to slow myself down--all since Feb. 27th.

For those who've read this one.... I now fully understand what you meant by emphasizing Peabody & Eve's conversation that kicked off chapter 5. My K2 was covered in tea before the end of the first paragraph. My husband came down the hall to see if I was choking to death. 

No regrets on this series. NONE. Luvmy4brats is right--30+ books later, there's no diminution of the excellence of storytelling and character building in this series. I would never in a million years have believed it was possible for an author to keep up this kind of quality over this length of time. I'm still stunned.











All right, one regret: What the heck do I read now that I've reached the end?!?!?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Currently halfway through:











Set in the 1930s, this is the first of a cozy series by Rhys Bowen, who writes the "Evans" series of mysteries that I enjoy a great deal. The detective is Lady Georgina, the least important member of the royal family and thirty-fourth in the line of succession. Also penniless and looking for a job.

Good fun.

Mike


----------



## Leslie

Shandril19 said:


> I'm stuck.
> 
> I have a list of books that I want to get/read, but I was kinda saving them for my cruise in June. If I start now, I'll have finished them by then.
> 
> I'm paralyzed.


Start reading them now and you'll find new books for your cruise in June. Life is too short to save books...


----------



## luvmy4brats

VictoriaP said:


> Well.
> 
> 64 days after I began the first book, I've started Fantasy in Death. If you've been keeping track, that means I've read 31 books and 5 of the 6 novellas from this series, along with the dozen or so other books I read during the "breaks" I took trying to slow myself down--all since Feb. 27th.
> 
> For those who've read this one.... I now fully understand what you meant by emphasizing Peabody & Eve's conversation that kicked off chapter 5. My K2 was covered in tea before the end of the first paragraph. My husband came down the hall to see if I was choking to death.
> 
> No regrets on this series. NONE. Luvmy4brats is right--30+ books later, there's no diminution of the excellence of storytelling and character building in this series. I would never in a million years have believed it was possible for an author to keep up this kind of quality over this length of time. I'm still stunned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All right, one regret: What the heck do I read now that I've reached the end?!?!?


Start over   I'm SO glad you loved the series as much as I do.

The start of chapter 5 was THE BEST conversation EVER between Eve and Peabody.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Shandril19 said:


> I'm stuck.
> 
> I have a list of books that I want to get/read, but I was kinda saving them for my cruise in June. If I start now, I'll have finished them by then.
> 
> I'm paralyzed.


I agree with Leslie, life's way too short to save books. Hang around here for awhile and your list will be a mile long by the time your cruise comes along.


----------



## VictoriaP

luvmy4brats said:


> I agree with Leslie, life's way too short to save books. Hang around here for awhile and your list will be a mile long by the time your cruise comes along.


I tried the whole "save my books for the trip" routine before we went to Ireland last fall. Didn't work. But as Luv said, just hang out here for a bit. You'll do what I did, stumble upon some fabulous series you never knew existed three days before you leave and take that with you instead. LOL

And you know what? Doing it that way left some pretty fabulous memories to go along with the vacation ones too. I can tell you precisely what book I was reading during each stop on that trip!



luvmy4brats said:


> Start over   I'm SO glad you loved the series as much as I do.


I'm figuring I'll definitely be starting over. I think I need to read them all again....or at least the good bits.


----------



## drenee

OMG, the whole In Death series in a few weeks??  You are an amazing person, Victoria.
deb


----------



## VictoriaP

drenee said:


> OMG, the whole In Death series in a few weeks?? You are an _insane_ person, Victoria.
> deb


Corrected your spelling there.  I'll admit, this one might set a new record; I need to add up all the pages to be sure.

Sigh. **whimper** And now I'm done with Fantasy. OK, this officially sucks.

I think I'll probably reread something tonight because I don't dare start something new or I'll read straight through until tomorrow. But before Monday, I think I need to pick a new series. Primary candidates right now are by Lilith Saintcrow, Kresley Cole, Gena Showalter, and just about anyone else from our usual paranormal suspects. LOL!


----------



## corkyb

Are you calling the In Death series fantasy?  Hmmm, I wouldn't have classified them that way, but then I'm not very good at classifying books.  I can't believe you breezed through them since the end of February.  You steamrolled right by me.  I am enjoying them, though. I'm still on Born in Death.  
DO Yyou have a list of the novellas?  I don't think I have read any of those.
Paula ny


----------



## worktolive

Victoria - I'm currently reading Lilith Saintcrow's Dante Valentine series and I love it. I've read all of her Jill Kismets also. However, Lilith Saintcrow's series are most definitely on the UF end of the spectrum. There is a good romance in each series (Saul, the were-cat hero in the Jill Kismets is just a doll), but it is pretty understated compared to the action and the butt-kicking. Her heroines are usually very strong, but also very damaged emotionally. I happen to love this type of book and she does it well, but if that's not your thing, then you might not like her books as much. 

I read the first three books of the Gena Showalter Lords of the Underworld series back when I was first getting into UF and PNR. They are definitely more on the PNR end of the spectrum. The more paranormals that I read, the more I gravitate toward UF, and away from the whole "fated mates" concept, so even though I liked the books, I haven't been inspired to go back and read more of this series. 

As for Kresley Cole - everyone else loves her, but there's something about her writing style that I don't like. I read her first book - A Hunger Like No Other and I've haven't wanted to read any of the others. I'm definitely in the minority on this though and considering how popular she is, this might be a good series for you to start.

Have you read Patricia Briggs Mercy Thompson and Alpha/Omega series? I love these books. Most people would categorize these as UF, but the romance is very strong. Mercy/Adam and Anna/Charles are just amazing couples. I'm so bummed that there will be no more until next year. 

Finally I'd recommend the Kate Daniels series if you haven't started that one yet. Great series. Book 4 is coming out on May 25 and I can't wait!


----------



## VictoriaP

corkyb said:


> Are you calling the In Death series fantasy? Hmmm, I wouldn't have classified them that way, but then I'm not very good at classifying books. I can't believe you breezed through them since the end of February. You steamrolled right by me. I am enjoying them, though. I'm still on Born in Death.
> DO Yyou have a list of the novellas? I don't think I have read any of those.
> Paula ny


No--Fantasy in Death is the last (current) of the In Death books. Definitely can't class these as part of that genre!

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/r/j-d-robb/ is the definitive source for any series list. Scroll down about halfway and you'll see the list of all the books, in chronological order. Be aware that the book "Remember When" is actually a two part book; the first part written as Nora Roberts, the second as J.D. Robb. The two "books" are related, though I didn't read the NR half. Both books are also sold separately as "Hot Rocks" (NR) and "Big Jack" (Robb). I opted to buy the combined version as it was the same price as just buying the single file for Big Jack.

The first three novellas are contained in one Kindle book, called Three in Death. The second three are still only available through the anthologies listed.



worktolive said:


> Victoria - I'm currently reading Lilith Saintcrow's Dante Valentine series and I love it. I've read all of her Jill Kismets also. However, Lilith Saintcrow's series are most definitely on the UF end of the spectrum. There is a good romance in each series (Saul, the were-cat hero in the Jill Kismets is just a doll), but it is pretty understated compared to the action and the butt-kicking. Her heroines are usually very strong, but also very damaged emotionally. I happen to love this type of book and she does it well, but if that's not your thing, then you might not like her books as much.
> 
> I read the first three books of the Gena Showalter Lords of the Underworld series back when I was first getting into UF and PNR. They are definitely more on the PNR end of the spectrum. The more paranormals that I read, the more I gravitate toward UF, and away from the whole "fated mates" concept, so even though I liked the books, I haven't been inspired to go back and read more of this series.
> 
> As for Kresley Cole - everyone else loves her, but there's something about her writing style that I don't like. I read her first book - A Hunger Like No Other and I've haven't wanted to read any of the others. I'm definitely in the minority on this though and considering how popular she is, this might be a good series for you to start.
> 
> Have you read Patricia Briggs Mercy Thompson and Alpha/Omega series? I love these books. Most people would categorize these as UF, but the romance is very strong. Mercy/Adam and Anna/Charles are just amazing couples. I'm so bummed that there will be no more until next year.
> 
> Finally I'd recommend the Kate Daniels series if you haven't started that one yet. Great series. Book 4 is coming out on May 25 and I can't wait!


Useful info indeed!

The Kate Daniels books (and novella) I read during an In Death break, and they immediately shot to my top reads for this year. They're outstanding, and I'm chewing my nails until book four is released. That's one I'll have in my hands the day of, Penguin or no Penguin. The only real question I have is whether or not to haul my hind end down to Portland for the reading/signing that happens that night with Ilona and Gordon! I'd absolutely be done reading the book before I arrived. LOL Lilith Saintcrow will be there as well, hence the interest in that series--I've got one of her books on the Kindle from last year...a freebie, I think? Can't remember.

Kresley Cole, I read a novella from, and I did like it. I've sampled Hunger, and I do want to read it, but I'm not sure I want to deal with a pure PNR series right now. Same thing with Gena Showalter; sampled, liked, not sure I want to deal with it at the moment. I need to read at least a bit of both before FeverCon in October, since they'll both be there doing a writing seminar. Plenty of time before then though!

But when all is said and done, I grabbed an old friend from Baen books, David Weber's Path of the Fury. Very strict sci-fi; I read this one in paperback several times, and added it to the Kindle months ago, along with the sequel which I've never read. So I think those two are next.

Then I have two others I promised to read, one from here and one from Samhain, that will push me back towards the paranormal end of things:



















_Celtic Evil: Ian_ is from our own Sierra Rose; I read her first book last fall and have been waiting on this one, but got too wrapped up in the In Death series to read it when it first came out. _Everlong_ is from a friend over on KMM's forum; Hailey & I read so much of the same stuff, it was a no brainer to pick her book up when it came out a month ago, but alas, Eve & Roarke kept me from getting to this one any sooner too.

With any luck, that will keep me going through most of this week. Now that I'm done with In Death, it's time to actually, well, you know, get some real life stuff done in there too!


----------



## libros_lego

Just a quick question: how do you pronounce Roarke? (sorry  )


----------



## katbird1

I pronounce it "roar" with a "k" at the end - roark.   Or "yummy".


----------



## worktolive

VictoriaP said:


> The Kate Daniels books (and novella) I read during an In Death break, and they immediately shot to my top reads for this year. They're outstanding, and I'm chewing my nails until book four is released. That's one I'll have in my hands the day of, Penguin or no Penguin. The only real question I have is whether or not to haul my hind end down to Portland for the reading/signing that happens that night with Ilona and Gordon! I'd absolutely be done reading the book before I arrived. LOL Lilith Saintcrow will be there as well, hence the interest in that series--I've got one of her books on the Kindle from last year...a freebie, I think? Can't remember.


Yup, at least the next Kate Daniels is being released in paperback rather than hardback. If there's no K version, I'll buy a paperback, but I refuse to buy hardbacks. I have mild carpal tunnel in both wrists and it is hard for me to hold them for any length of time. It frustrates me to no end that these stupid publishers really think they can force me to buy a hardback if they don't make the K version available.

The Lilith Saintcrow book was offered through the $1 Orbit program last year. That's how I got hooked on her. It's the first in her Jill Kismet series. Too bad Orbit stopped this program. They had some great books on special.


----------



## KindleChickie

I was able to download the sample from iBooks for the Sookie series, Dead in the Family.  It is not supposed to be released for 2 more days.  And doesnt even have a release date for Kindle.


----------



## VictoriaP

katbird1 said:


> I pronounce it "roar" with a "k" at the end - roark.  Or "yummy".


   

"Yummy" about covers it!



R.E.Conary said:


> Wow!  I'm impressed. I've only recently started reading the "In Death" series. Liked Eve Dallas a lot, but Roarke's touchy macho "me Tarzan, you Jane" approach left me blah. I've been told he mellows--certainly hope so--if not, Eve's the kind of woman to put him in his place. "Glory In Death" is queued up for my next read.


Mellows? Hmm.... I don't think I'd go that far. Changes and evolves, yes, reveals a bit more of what's going on inside that Irish head and what's happened in the past to make him what he is, yes. Mellows? No. The series would be boring as hell if either of them ever became tame. While he's certainly a fairly alpha male, 90% of what I read has far more dominant male characters (seems to be the way people write nowadays), and on that scale, Roarke's nearly a pussycat already.

But yes, Eve is plenty capable of pushing back when needed. And it's nice to see a fictional relationship where both sides actually grow and mature and learn each others quirks rather than just "oh look, he/she's cute, let's fall in love, have sex, have a manufactured crisis, overcome it and live happily ever after because nothing else will ever happen to us again!" In Fantasy in Death, there's a bit about going from friendship to love, and about becoming friends after falling in love. Eve & Roarke are very much in the latter category, and it's been a blast watching that *friendship* develop. I suppose I can relate to that better since that's how my own relationship evolved. And I can't think of another series that has documented a relationship like that, certainly not to this depth.

As for the whole blankety-blank publisher issue, I'm pretty fed up. Too much of what I read comes from Penguin. The good news...if it can be called that...is that it's pushed me into doing some things I'd planned to do anyway, into taking steps to future-proof my ebook investment, and into looking at all kinds of alternatives on both the hardware and software side. I've learned even more about the industry and about the future of ebooks, and learning is always a plus. And well, hubby's almost certainly going to have an iPad before Magic Bleeds is released on the 25th (sigh), so worst case scenario I suppose I'll end up reading it on that.


----------



## Tracey

Victoria - just to throw another series into the mix - try Dead Witch Walking if you haven't already.  There are I think 9 in the series so far and she is commissioned to write 13 atm.

You think Roarke is 'yummy', Trent in DWW series is just as, if not more yummy!  Just my opinion though


----------



## bookoffers

Here are some of the following:

Twilight Series Special Edition - Stephenie Meyer
Heaven and Earth - Dr Ian Plimer
Twilight Series Special Editions, Box Set and Collectors Edition


----------



## Maxx

I just started:


DTB Link


----------



## Tracey

Maxx I read this book when it first came out - loved it but got sick of waiting for the second book.  By the time the second book came out I couldn't be bothered going back and reading the first.  Apparently George RR Martin has a habit of leaving a long long time in between books.  I hope you like it.


----------



## Maxx

Tracey said:


> Maxx I read this book when it first came out - loved it but got sick of waiting for the second book. By the time the second book came out I couldn't be bothered going back and reading the first. Apparently George RR Martin has a habit of leaving a long long time in between books. I hope you like it.


Well I have heard really good things about this series and there are already 4 books out and I don't usually read a series straight through, so I should be ok. I am looking forward to it. Thanks


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Long wait for books or not, unfinished series or not, I'd still count the Song of Ice and Fire as one of the best fantasy series I've ever read, second only to Tolkien.

Hope you enjoy 'em as much as I did.

David Dalglish


----------



## Tracey

> Long wait for books or not, unfinished series or not, I'd still count the Song of Ice and Fire as one of the best fantasy series I've ever read, second only to Tolkien.


Don't get me wrong I really did love it, but just got sick of waiting for the next book to come out. I might try and go back and read it again now that he is a few books in. I just really didn't want to go back and reread it. 

Don't know if it is as good or bad as Tolkein cause I can't get into Tolkein but I would say it was one of the best Fantasy books I have read.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

While reading parts of the series, you'll see little homages to Tolkien throughout, especially when it comes to his world creation. Other than that, you can't really compare the two. It'd be like comparing Harry Potter to Beowulf (two good works, but clearly written in different styles with different goals to different audiences in different times).

David Dalglish


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Halfway through:











A biography of Craig Rice, one of the most popular mystery writers of the 1940s. She was pretty much the first writer to bring humor to mysteries. Several of her books were filmed, and she was a screen-writer of a dozen or so movie scripts. She was also a book critic for a while.

A interesting read. The Kindle version is somewhat marred by the absence of the footnotes, and the first chapter is in Courier (which then changes to the kindle default). But I enjoyed it, nonetheless. This book does a great deal to explain why she wrote what she did. She didn't have an easy life, being bipolar, an alcoholic, and deserting multiple husbands and her children.

Mike


----------



## jonfmerz

Hope this isn't limited to ebooks...got home from the bookstore in town today with Tunnels by Gordon & Williams, A Coven of Witches by Joseph Delaney, and Monster Blood Tattoo by D.M. Cornish


----------



## Tracey

> While reading parts of the series, you'll see little homages to Tolkien throughout, especially when it comes to his world creation. Other than that, you can't really compare the two.


I will have to take your word for that lol. I have tried to read Tolkien about 4 times and can never get past the first couple of chapters. No idea why, just doesn't do anything for me. Is that sacreligious?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Tracey said:


> Is that sacreligious?


No book is for everyone. Claiming Tolkien was a hack or untalented might be considered a little sacrilegious, but simply having difficulty getting into his work (a very common problem) just means that his style and pacing aren't what you are accustomed to, or don't mesh well with what you desire from a story.

And since I'm here, I should say I'm currently 70% or so into a book by a fellow KB, 33 A.D. Not much into vampires, but it is a fun read.

David Dalglish


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I'm reading an advanced review copy of A JOURNEY TO DIE FOR by Nadine Trees Nehring So it's not on Kindle.  
It's the fourth book in her "To Die For" series, but it's a gift from the author so it's where I'm starting with this new-to-me author.
L.J.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Started IT'S NOT ABOUT THE BIKE over the weekend.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Just finished The Moonstone, which I enjoyed very much. Now reading











This is a really good book, too. 
And I love the price!


----------



## Neekeebee

The first 3 books of George R.R. Martin's series are probably some of my favorite books of all time. The fourth was good, but not up to the same standard. If GRRM ever finishes Book 5, I will probably purchase the whole series again for my Kindle and re-read them all. However, I am not holding my breath. It is a great disappointment. 

Currently reading:  This has been a very difficult book to get into. I haven't had that problem before with the other 6 or 7 Bosch novels I've read through so far, all of which have been excellent.

N


----------



## melissaj323




----------



## Taborcarn

I finished up with:


Currently in the middle of:


----------



## Adele

I just finished:
This was a fun book to read. Even though technically I was only two years old in the '50's, much of what was discussed was also around in the early '60's. Jim Chambers brought up many things I had long forgotten - it was nice to take that trip back and revisit that time. I recommend this book to those who lived it and those who would like to know "what it was like".


Now reading:


----------



## SimonWood

I'm reading 6 DAYS OF THE CONDOR.  Good story, but okay writing, which is a shame.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

SimonWood said:


> I'm reading 6 DAYS OF THE CONDOR. Good story, but okay writing, which is a shame.


One of my favorite movies (as _Three Days of the Condor_). I wish I could get a Kindle version. I haven't read the book.

Mike


----------



## joanne29

I finished up and loved Caught by Harlan Coben, and now I am reading Lark and Termite, and I am not sure yet if I am going to like it or not.





DTB LINKS


----------



## SimonWood

jmiked said:


> One of my favorite movies (as _Three Days of the Condor_). I wish I could get a Kindle version. I haven't read the book.
> 
> Mike


Me too. I picked it up becuase of the movie. The audio version is new. I'm not sure the book is in print.


----------



## Victorine

I'm reading Just Take My Heart by Mary Higgins Clark.  

It's pretty good so far.

Vicki


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

SimonWood said:


> Me too. I picked it up becuase of the movie. The audio version is new. I'm not sure the book is in print.


There are a dozen or so printed versions listed for sale on Amazon. Priced all the way from reasonable to outrageous.

Mike


----------



## karinlib

Just finished Donna Callea's New Coastal Times, and I am now reading Susanne O'Leary's Villa Caramel.  I am thoroughly enjoying these new to me authors.


----------



## LauraB

CaroleC said:


> I'm reading Richard P. Feynman's These are six of Feynman's celebrated and landmark lectures on physics given at Cal Tech back in the early 1960's. Feynman explains basic concepts of physics very clearly and intuitively, with no math and really almost philosophically, and these lectures are fascinating whether you are a physicist or just interested in physics.


I used to date an Astrophysicist and he was always talking about this book. He would say that I should read it because he thought I'd actually understand some physics after I read it. Somehow, that doesn't sound as condescending coming out of an Astrophysicist mouth as it comes across when I type it  . But the few times I remembered it, while I was in a bookstore, they were always out. Yeah, I know, who'd a thought, but I just snagged the kindle version from your link. In memory of my Chris. He died a couple about three years ago. And I've thought of this book a lot since.


----------



## RangerXenos

DTB, as there is no Kindle version. I am enjoying it, it reminds me some of Orson Scott Card's Alvinmaker series.


----------



## Leslie

LauraB said:


> I used to date an Astrophysicist and he was always talking about this book. He would say that I should read it because he thought I'd actually understand some physics after I read it. Somehow, that doesn't sound as condescending coming out of an Astrophysicist mouth as it comes across when I type it  . But the few times I remembered it, while I was in a bookstore, they were always out. Yeah, I know, who'd a thought, but I just snagged the kindle version from your link. In memory of my Chris. He died a couple about three years ago. And I've thought of this book a lot since.


My favorite Dr. Feynman book (and I have read a bunch of them) is *Surely You're Joking, Mr. Feynman*. Unfortunately, not available for the Kindle.


----------



## LauraB

Thanks Leslie. I just clicked I want it on Kindle. If it doesn't happen before I finish the Six Pieces, I'll get it in paper.


----------



## TC Beacham

Haven't chosen my next title, but just added up book costs since getting my Kindle one year ago and realize that I need to buy with my budget a little more in mind - which means more great indie titles!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Leslie said:


> My favorite Dr. Feynman book (and I have read a bunch of them) is *Surely You're Joking, Mr. Feynman*. Unfortunately, not available for the Kindle.


Oh, yeah. I liked that one a lot.

Mike


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just started this today:











It's written buy the author that wrote the Percy Jackson series.


----------



## joanne29

I finished up Lark and Termite and honestly did not like it at all, and really skimmed through a lot of it. I thought the writing was brillant, but I was so bored with the story and characters. Oh well, and now I am reading a YA book recommended to me called If I Stay.





DTB LINKS!


----------



## MinaVE

Just dropped Jasper Fforde's First Among Sequels (talked about it in another thread -- going back to this only after reading the Thursday Next novels in the proper order!).

Starting on Ilustrado by Miguel Syjuco tonight.


----------



## mistyd107

will finish tomorrow 

will start


----------



## RiddleMeThis

luvmy4brats said:


> I just started this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's written buy the author that wrote the Percy Jackson series.


Thank you for posting this! I heard this was coming when I finished the Percy Jackson series, but hadn't heard it was out yet. I just bought it and its in my TBR pile(soon to be folder) after I finish Eve and Roark!


----------



## luvmy4brats

RiddleMeThis said:


> Thank you for posting this! I heard this was coming when I finished the Percy Jackson series, but hadn't heard it was out yet. I just bought it and its in my TBR pile(soon to be folder) after I finish Eve and Roark!


I think it came out today. I pre-ordered it some time ago at the insistence of my kids, and I noticed it on my Kindle this afternoon. I'd forgotten all about it.

I don't think you can ever "finish" with Eve and Roarke.


----------



## VictoriaP

luvmy4brats said:


> I think it came out today. I pre-ordered it some time ago at the insistence of my kids, and I noticed it on my Kindle this afternoon. I'd forgotten all about it.
> 
> I don't think you can ever "finish" with Eve and Roarke.


Heck with "finish". I opted to just start over when I reached the end, and now I'm back up to #4. I figure I'll just run through them all again between now and the end of the month. LOL

But I'm interested in seeing how Red Pyramid turns out. I liked the Percy books, so that book is definitely one I'd like to read.


----------



## luvmy4brats

VictoriaP said:


> Heck with "finish". I opted to just start over when I reached the end, and now I'm back up to #4. I figure I'll just run through them all again between now and the end of the month. LOL
> 
> But I'm interested in seeing how Red Pyramid turns out. I liked the Percy books, so that book is definitely one I'd like to read.


And YOU! I'm now on the 5th highlander book (be still my heart and I'm not even finished with the first chapter!) I finished the first 2 Fever books and went back and finished Kiss of the Highlander last night. I'm looking at them as two different series and trying not to combust.

I'm actually feeling rather scattered right now because there are 5 books I want to be reading at the moment. I've got to stop reading all these different series...


----------



## VictoriaP

luvmy4brats said:


> And YOU! I'm now on the 5th highlander book (be still my heart and I'm not even finished with the first chapter!) I finished the first 2 Fever books and went back and finished Kiss of the Highlander last night. I'm looking at them as two different series and trying not to combust.
> 
> I'm actually feeling rather scattered right now because there are 5 books I want to be reading at the moment. I've got to stop reading all these different series...


**spits tea on the laptop** I literally burst out laughing when I got to your post, and my husband wanted to know what I was laughing about. "Nothing, dear!"

I know that chapter well. Welcome to my world. Little bit of difference between the twins, don't you think? 

And now you know why both Mozart's Requiem and NIN's "Closer" come up regularly on my iPhone playlists.



Spoiler



Setting aside the steamy parts of that particular chapter (if you can), there are literally DOZENS of clues to Dageus hidden in that one segment. It's phenomenal when you realize just how much information is packed into such a tiny piece of text.


----------



## luvmy4brats

VictoriaP said:


> **spits tea on the laptop** I literally burst out laughing when I got to your post, and my husband wanted to know what I was laughing about. "Nothing, dear!"
> 
> I know that chapter well. Welcome to my world. Little bit of difference between the twins, don't you think?
> 
> And now you know why both Mozart's Requiem and NIN's "Closer" come up regularly on my iPhone playlists.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Setting aside the steamy parts of that particular chapter (if you can), there are literally DOZENS of clues to Dageus hidden in that one segment. It's phenomenal when you realize just how much information is packed into such a tiny piece of text.


It was Drustan's book I had trouble getting into. I was trying to listen to the audiobook and I think that the narrator for this series is not very good (well, he's ok until he tries to speak a female's part). I gave up on the audiobooks and they are much better.

This one, I'm having NO trouble getting into.   Oh MY!


----------



## VictoriaP

luvmy4brats said:


> It was Drustan's book I had trouble getting into. I was trying to listen to the audiobook and I think that the narrator for this series is not very good (well, he's ok until he tries to speak a female's part). I gave up on the audiobooks and they are much better.
> 
> This one, I'm having NO trouble getting into.   Oh MY!


Drustan bores the crap out of me. Seriously. It's one of my favorite arguments with Karen's assistant, because she adores him, so it's fun to tease the heck out of her. He's just so sticky sweet, and you've seen enough of what I read to know that sticky sweet heroes don't do it for me at all.

Gwen, on the other hand, is my absolute favorite of KMM's heroines. She gets better as the books go on too.

Dageus? Dageus is not boring.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I did like Gwen (once I stopped listening to Phil Gigante). Drustan, not so much. Like you said, he was boring.


----------



## Anne

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Just finished The Moonstone, which I enjoyed very much. Now reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really good book, too.
> And I love the price!


I read the Lodger and I loved it.


----------



## NevaBryan

Just started Peony in Love by Lisa See. Peony in Love.

Just finished Dark Companions by Ramsey Campbell (for about the hundredth time). His stories scare the crap out of me!


----------



## JimC1946

I'm a few chapters into Ed Patterson's The Jade Owl







, and I'm hooked. It's a marvelous read.


----------



## Tracey

Well I finally finished The Good, the bad and the undead and I really want to keep on with the rest of the series, but thought I had better read something else to break it up a bit.

So after the talk earlier in this thread about George RR Martin I thought I would go back and read Game of Thrones, but I got a great deal and got Game of Thrones and A Clash of Kings on Kindle for $6.39!!!!

So I started that last night and after reading the first 2 chapters the story is coming back to me. I read Game of Thrones when it was first released so back in 96ish and I got disappointed with how long the second one was taking to come out so never picked up the second or subsequent books.

Really enjoying it again though.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Current read:











I bought this last year in June, then discovered it was a really bad Topaz book, almost not legible. Since it was waaaay past the return date when I looked at it, I just deleted it from the Kindle. I discovered today that it has been re-published as a regular AZW format, so I bought it again. I dropped a note to the people a CS, and they refunded my money for the first one. Good people to deal with.

This is the eighth in the Meg Langslow series of cozies by Donna Andrews. Good reads.

Mike


----------



## VictoriaP

jmiked said:


> This is the eighth in the Meg Langslow series of cozies by Donna Andrews. Good reads.
> 
> Mike


This is a terrific series, one of my favorites. I'm glad to see they're moving away from Topaz!

Currently reading:











This is a current freebie, though it's number 9 in the series, and I've seen recommendations for it before. The rest of the series is mostly under $5, so I was hoping to have found something new and exciting. Unfortunately, I'm 40% of the way in and completely underwhelmed.  It's pretty rare that I don't particularly care for a book, but this one's not doing it for me. I'll probably finish it more because I have nothing more interesting to do than because I actually care who the murderer is.


----------



## Tracey

Victoria - I have that one on my Kindle only because it was a freebie.  Last night when I was flicking through deciding what to start, I read the description again and it really didn't grab me.  Sounds like the story isn't really that good.....is it worth giving it a try at all?


----------



## VictoriaP

Tracey said:


> Victoria - I have that one on my Kindle only because it was a freebie. Last night when I was flicking through deciding what to start, I read the description again and it really didn't grab me. Sounds like the story isn't really that good.....is it worth giving it a try at all?


I'd say I'm the wrong person to ask. LOL As I said, I've seen the series recommended, so obviously someone (probably quite a few someones) really like it. It's not bad, per se, but as I said, it's just not really doing it for me. Plus I'm one of those people who tend to think that if you're doing a murder mystery, there should be a body in the first two chapters. This one took quite a bit longer than that, and the buildup hasn't been particularly worth it.

But it just may not be my particular type of book, or I may be overly spoiled after the 30+ In Death books that I thought were outstandingly written. Or I may just be in the wrong mood. I'd say do a search on the author's name here on the boards and see what others have to say.


----------



## Tracey

> Plus I'm one of those people who tend to think that if you're doing a murder mystery, there should be a body in the first two chapters.


I am afraid I am one of those people too. I think that was one of the things that made me not want to start it last night, it seemed too much life a 'fluff' type book than a good murder/mystery. Hmmm, we will see. I might give it a go and if I don't like it by about 10% in then I probably won't finish it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

VictoriaP said:


> Plus I'm one of those people who tend to think that if you're doing a murder mystery, there should be a body in the first two chapters.


Well no wonder you liked the In Death series so much... We always had dead bodies!


----------



## VictoriaP

luvmy4brats said:


> Well no wonder you liked the In Death series so much... We always had dead bodies!


Pretty rare to have to wait more than a page click or two in that series. Usually the body's dead in the first paragraph. Certainly before the end of the first chapter! LOL


----------



## joanne29

I finished If I Stay and loved it, and now I am reading a short book called Lift.





DTB LINKS AND LIFT IS LESS THAN 100 PAGES AT 9.99, SO BEWARE


----------



## Shandril19

drenee said:


> So now would be a good time to download a bunch of samples, and you could try some indie author samples also.
> deb


Exactly what I did. Lots of samples.

And then realized I hadn't read KMM Darkfever from when I downloaded it as a freebie... and am now devouring it.

Sorely tempted to put many of the generic visa GC's I have all on my Amazon account and have a spree.


----------



## SimonWood

I'm reading Stephen Kings' THE DARK HALF.


----------



## 5711

I'm reading Olen Steinhauer's The Tourist. I really want to like it, since I go for well-written espionage fiction. Everything's expertly described, but to what purpose? -- there's no clear story line to me. There's enough to keep me in it though.


----------



## joanne29

I finished The Lift, and it was lovely and now I am reading Crazy A s Chocolate which so far is good.





DTB LINKS


----------



## meljackson

Joanne, I loved If I Stay too. I'm not reading anything worth mentioning. I'm still trying to find something that grabs my attention. I will probably start Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet this weekend. 

Melissa


----------



## Rasputina

I'm reading Bless His Heart by Deborah Ford with my daughter and we are cracking up.


----------



## Imogen Rose

I just finished REINING IN by Dawn Judd, i loved it. Next on my list is ALISON WONDERLAND by Helen Smith:

http://www.amazon.com/Alison-Wonderland-ebook/dp/B003AQBBZY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## kari

Recently started reading this one -- too soon to know what I think of it yet.


----------



## Jeff

The Red Cross of Gold I:. The Knight of Death (Kindle Edition)

by Brendan Carroll



$2.99​
The genre is way outside my comfort zone but I bought the book because I enjoy Brendan's KB posts. I'm not sorry that I bought it; it's a good read.


----------



## Winter9

Reading:










Enjoying itm it's good!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Silent in the Sanctuary by Deanna Raybourn. The truly sad thing is that I bought the book in February. . . . of 2009. 

Ah well! It's good so far.


----------



## CaroleC

LauraB said:


> I used to date an Astrophysicist and he was always talking about this book. He would say that I should read it because he thought I'd actually understand some physics after I read it. Somehow, that doesn't sound as condescending coming out of an Astrophysicist mouth as it comes across when I type it  . But the few times I remembered it, while I was in a bookstore, they were always out. Yeah, I know, who'd a thought, but I just snagged the kindle version from your link. In memory of my Chris. He died a couple about three years ago. And I've thought of this book a lot since.


I'm so glad you got it! I really like it a lot. Sorry to hear that your friend passed away. I am sure he would be pleased if he knew you were reading Feynman and remembering him.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I've been trying to get into this one for weeks:











I seem to lose interest after 10-15 pages. I've finally gotten about 10% of the way done, but my interest is flagging again.

Mike


----------



## Chloista

I continue to be on a Dennis Lehane kick.  Thus far, I've read SHUTTER ISLAND, MYSTIC RIVER, THIS GIVEN DAY, PRAYERS FOR RAIN and am now reading GONE BABY GONE.

He is a terrific writer.  I am going to be so sad when I've finished all of his books!


----------



## VictoriaP

So, finished Death of a Trophy Wife--what a waste of a few hours. I'm pretty disappointed in this one, it was boring as hell and not nearly what I'd expected.

So given that, I went back to paranormal for a while. Currently reading one of those books I probably never would have picked up had I still been reading paperbacks--the title alone is bad enough, but the cover would have put me off immediately. LOL

Pleasure Unbound (Larissa Ione)









Demons running an "underground" demon hospital. What a bizarre premise. A quarter of the way in, I can say it's well written, with intriguing characters, and a thousand times more interesting than the previously mentioned book--in spite of both title and cover!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I'm reading Let the Great World Spin, I'm really liking it.  Didn't even turn on the TV last night.

Victoria, thanks for the heads-up about Death of a Trophy Wife, that was a free one recently and I downloaded it.  When you feel a book is really bad, do you still finish it?  I usually quit if it's not holding my attention by about 20-25%.


----------



## VictoriaP

PG4003 said:


> I'm reading Let the Great World Spin, I'm really liking it. Didn't even turn on the TV last night.
> 
> Victoria, thanks for the heads-up about Death of a Trophy Wife, that was a free one recently and I downloaded it. When you feel a book is really bad, do you still finish it? I usually quit if it's not holding my attention by about 20-25%.


Depends. In this case, it's a well rated series that I've seen recommendations for here on KB, and I really didn't have anything in mind to read next, so I went ahead and finished it out. I'll rarely make a deliberate decision to give up a book, even a free one. I just put it down and realize weeks later that I still haven't got any interest in picking it up again.

As I said earlier, given the recs here and reviews elsewhere, this may just be a bad fit between me and this particular series, so it's worth making your own judgment call on it.


----------



## Cindy416

I'm reading "33 A.D.," by David McAfee, one of our KB members. It's a page turner, and I have to get off the boards to go read some more.


----------



## Anne

Cindy416 said:


> I'm reading "33 A.D.," by David McAfee, one of our KB members. It's a page turner, and I have to get off the boards to go read some more.


Thanks I need to move this book up on my TBR list.


----------



## Tracey

> So, finished Death of a Trophy Wife--what a waste of a few hours. I'm pretty disappointed in this one, it was boring as hell and not nearly what I'd expected.


OK seeing as you and I seem to have pretty close tastes in books, I am figuring that I won't like this one either. Sounds like a waste of time really.

The next one you are reading sure sounds interesting though.

I am ploughing through Game of Thrones. Given that I have read this before I am not really going through it as quickly as I would have liked, although the story is coming back to me and I know what I loved about it to start with.

Funny thing is that the first 2 months with my Kindle I went through so many books that it wasn't funny, now I seem to be slowing down. Oh well, I suppose life will get in the way of things sooner or later


----------



## joanne29

I just finished Crazy As Chocolate by Elisabeth Hyde and thought it was really good, and now I am reading The Pull of the Moon by Elizabeth Berg, which so far is lovely.





DTB LINKS


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

"A Whispered Name"by William Broderick. It's set during the present, and also during WW1, around the time of Passchendaele. It was a surprise gift from my husband. He got it for me because my current work-in-progress covers the war years, and while I've been reading non-fiction on the subject he thought I might enjoy an account from a different pov. He was right. I'm finding it quite involving, and the balance between the gentle setting of the present day (mostly in a monastery) and the horrors of war is very effective.


----------



## Shandril19

Just finished Water for Elephants by Sara Gruen.  Lovely


----------



## dnagirl

I'm really enjoying this book.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I just picked up THE LOCK ARTIST and I'm excited about this story. My like-minded reader friends think it's terrific.


----------



## KBisGr8

dnagirl...i also enjoyed Kane and Abel very much. I've since learned that it is actually the first of a trilogy. I haven't read the other two yet but they are The Prodigal Daughter and Shall We Tell the President.


----------



## drenee

Love and Friendship by Jane Austen.  I would say it's a novella since it's only 400 locations.  
deb


----------



## David McAfee

Cindy416 said:


> I'm reading "33 A.D.," by David McAfee, one of our KB members. It's a page turner, and I have to get off the boards to go read some more.


Just found this quote. Thanks for the shout out, Cindy. 

For the thread, I just finished reading my book club book, TUESDAYS WITH MORRIE. Now I'm reading a friend's book, THREE DAYS TO DEAD (Kelly Meding) and GREGOR THE OVERLANDER (Suzanne Collins). Up next on the TBR list are books by David Dalglish and David H. Burton (both KB authors).


----------



## 911jason

*Finished:*



*Starting:*



*Free download*


----------



## dnagirl

KBisGr8 said:


> dnagirl...i also enjoyed Kane and Abel very much. I've since learned that it is actually the first of a trilogy. I haven't read the other two yet but they are The Prodigal Daughter and Shall We Tell the President.


I saw that as well. I may have to pick up the second book for sure. I'm just over halfway through and I'm still captivated, which is funny because this is not the type of book I usually read.


----------



## mlewis78

Finished Jamie Ford's *Hotel On The Corner of Bitter and Sweet*, so I'm back to Anne Frank's *Diary*, but I just received notification from the NYPL that the ebook version of *Shanghai Girls * is available for me.


----------



## NavyGirl Leigh

David, I finished Tuesday's With Morie about a month ago, I couldn't put it down!  

I am currently reading a few books at once right now, but the one I really am into non stop is The Son of Hamas, very interesting read!


----------



## meljackson

Finished Wounded Healer which wasn't great in my opinion. Started Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet and can't put it down! Awesome book!!

Melissa


----------



## Dave Dykema

Today I am cracking open, or I guess flipping the switch on, KB's Ed Patterson's


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

David McAfee said:


> Just found this quote. Thanks for the shout out, Cindy.
> 
> For the thread, I just finished reading my book club book, TUESDAYS WITH MORRIE. Now I'm reading a friend's book, THREE DAYS TO DEAD (Kelly Meding) and GREGOR THE OVERLANDER (Suzanne Collins). Up next on the TBR list are books by David Dalglish and David H. Burton (both KB authors).


Yeah, I've read all of those. Morrie sucks. Meding too. And Overlander. I think you should skip ahead to those awesome books waiting for you on your TBR list.

Just kidding.

About to finish The Way of Shadows. Brent Weeks' writing isn't exactly the best, but the story is more than enjoyable enough to make up for any weaknesses.

David Dalglish


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

mlewis78 said:


> Finished Jamie Ford's *Hotel On The Corner of Bitter and Sweet*, so I'm back to Anne Frank's *Diary*, but I just received notification from the NYPL that the ebook version of *Shanghai Girls * is available for me.


Did you like HOTEL? I loooved it! And Jamie Ford was wonderfully sweet when I met him a local reading.

Kristan


----------



## mlewis78

kristanhoffman said:


> Did you like HOTEL? I loooved it! And Jamie Ford was wonderfully sweet when I met him a local reading.
> 
> Kristan


Yes, I did like it a J. Ford's Hotel at Corner... a lot. I wasn't reading much for two weeks because a busy temp assignment had knocked me out, so I started it slowly, but I read the last 100 pages yesterday. It's a nice story and gives some historical information about the US internment of Japanese during WWII. I thought the parts early on about life at his school were dragged out, but this would probably interest much younger people (around the age of our 11-yr.-old main character). But I don't think it is marketed towards young adults.

I was very glad to finish it last night, since it was from the library and would have vaporized from the screen if I'd held onto it a week longer.


----------



## drenee

*Gone For a Soldier * by our own Jeff Hepple. My son read this over a year ago and has been bugging me to read it. 
I started it this morning while waiting in the exam room for the doctor. I was completely disappointed when the doctor
came in and interrupted my reading. 
deb


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

mlewis78 said:


> Yes, I did like it a J. Ford's Hotel at Corner... a lot. I wasn't reading much for two weeks because a busy temp assignment had knocked me out, so I started it slowly, but I read the last 100 pages yesterday. It's a nice story and gives some historical information about the US internment of Japanese during WWII. I thought the parts early on about life at his school were dragged out, but this would probably interest much younger people (around the age of our 11-yr.-old main character). But I don't think it is marketed towards young adults.
> 
> I was very glad to finish it last night, since it was from the library and would have vaporized from the screen if I'd held onto it a week longer.


I agree it began a bit slow, but once it hit its stride, I couldn't put it down. 

Kristan


----------



## JCBeam

Just finished *REBECCA* and *A Drink Before the War*. Currently reading *Tess of the d'Ubervilles* and *The Suspicions of Mr. Whicher*


----------



## mlewis78

kristanhoffman said:


> I agree it began a bit slow, but once it hit its stride, I couldn't put it down.
> 
> Kristan


I agree. The last 100 pages were great. I was reading on the bus after work yesterday and kept reading after I got off the bus, even though I needed to walk. I NEVER do that!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm re-reading the Pendergast novels (I'm working my way up to the latest, which showed up today on my Kindle).











On second thought, I believe I'll finish this one and start the latest.  

Mike


----------



## Jane917

mlewis78 said:


> Finished Jamie Ford's *Hotel On The Corner of Bitter and Sweet*, so I'm back to Anne Frank's *Diary*, but I just received notification from the NYPL that the ebook version of *Shanghai Girls * is available for me.


I absolutely LOVED Shanghai girls. I had the audible version.


----------



## mlewis78

mlewis78 said:


> Finished Jamie Ford's *Hotel On The Corner of Bitter and Sweet*, so I'm back to Anne Frank's *Diary*, but I just received notification from the NYPL that the ebook version of *Shanghai Girls * is available for me.


Tonight *The Postmistress* by Sarah Blake became available from NYPL overdrive, so I downloaded that and will get Shanghai Girls from them some other time. Might download Shanghai Girls tomorrow, since I might get to it within the 3 wks before it's due.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I finished "Pandora's Star" and am now reading "Judas Unchained" by Peter F. Hamilton. Hamilton writes big, complicated SF that I really enjoy.


----------



## bookoffers

i am currently reading nicholas sparks' book entitled "  the last song "  .. i 'm already halfway of it


----------



## mistyd107

bookoffers said:


> i am currently reading nicholas sparks' book entitled " the last song " .. i 'm already halfway of it


very good book


----------



## chipotle

Just finished reading this last night. I enjoyed it, especially the gardening stuff, but it lagged a bit at the end. I am not sure I'm going to read the other two books in the series.


----------



## Chloista

jmiked said:


> I'm re-reading the Pendergast novels (I'm working my way up to the latest, which showed up today on my Kindle).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On second thought, I believe I'll finish this one and start the latest.
> 
> Mike


This made me laugh... because I always re-read the previous novels when the newest one comes out! However, I have been on a Dennis Lehane reading binge. I just finished GONE BABY GONE, and was going to start another one by Lehane... however, I think I'll take a quick break and join Pendergast and Vinny as they seek to figure out the mystery behind Helen Pendergast's death in FEVER DREAM.


----------



## Maxx

I just started listening to:



and I don't know if its the story or the characters or George Guidall's voice, but one hour in and I am enthralled.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Maxx said:


> I just started listening to:
> 
> 
> 
> and I don't know if its the story or the characters or George Guidall's voice, but one hour in and I am enthralled.


He's one of my favorite narrators. Right up there with Jim Dale, Davina Porter & Tim Curry. Tim Curry could read the phone book and I'd listen... And it would most likely be fantastic.


----------



## SimonWood

I'm reading Stephen King's DARK HALF.  It's okay.  It feels like SK went out of his way to defuse the drama in the story.


----------



## joanne29

I finished up The Pull of the Moon and loved it, despite tough critics saying it was not one of her best. Now I am reading The Middle Place after having loved Kelly Corrigan's Lift.





DTB LINKS!


----------



## kari

I recently finished this book. It kept my interest and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm a little over halfway through. So far, it's another top-notch Pendergast thriller.

Mike


----------



## mistyd107

will finish: BEST book I've read in a LONG time from a mainstream Author

will start


----------



## MariaESchneider

I just started Ricky Sides', The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense.

http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Womens-Self-Defense-ebook/dp/B0035ROVEG/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1273855849&sr=8-14

It's pretty interesting so far. I was a green belt in Shodokan, a form of Japanese karate. I'm not sure how readily some of the fighting techniques would be to follow if I hadn't had training, but what I find most valuable are the important reminders: Mental preparation is half the battle. Anything can be used as a weapon. Think. Be prepared. Don't let the fear win.

There are some good stories concerning self-defense in this book as well--and told with a lot of heart. I think this is a great book for people who need the reminders about what can be used (I'm learning a few things I didn't know too) and also for anyone thinking about taking a self-defense class or joining karate. One of the hard things about karate is feeling dumb. It's nice to have a book that shows some good practice routines, talks about pressure points and shows what can be learned in a karate or self-defense class. It's a great reminder for why I took the classes and why I should still be taking them...

Maria


----------



## JennaAnderson

I am reading The Enchanted April and loving it.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Enchanted-April-ebook/dp/B000JQU0VE

Jenna


----------



## ScottLCollins

Decided to ease up a bit since I'm also reading Leaves of Grass and The Divine Comedy. Just started:


----------



## Cindy416

I just finished this, and thought it was very good. David's a KB member, by the way.

http://www.amazon.com/33-A-D-ebook/dp/B003BIGNRW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1273862529&sr=8-2


----------



## joanne29

I finished The Middle Place and loved it, tough not as much as Lift by the same author. I ma now reading I Just Want You to Know by Kate Gosselin, and despite the haters out there it is good so far. I do not like to judge people, and I have to say if I had 8 kids and someone offered me millions to film us, I would jump on it.





DTB LINKS


----------



## planet_janet

I'm about halfway through E.B. Sledge's *With the Old Breed: At Peleliu and Okinawa*. I highly, highly recommend this book to anyone with an interest in WWII literature. It is absolutely heartbreaking and riveting.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

The first in a trilogy of SF thriler novels by John DeChancie. Entertaining.

"Independent space trucker Jake McGraw, accompanied by his father Sam, who inhabits the body of the truck itself, picks up a beautiful hitchhiker, Darla, and a trailer-load of trouble."

Mike


----------



## mlewis78

planet_janet said:


> I'm about halfway through E.B. Sledge's *With the Old Breed: At Peleliu and Okinawa*. I highly, highly recommend this book to anyone with an interest in WWII literature. It is absolutely heartbreaking and riveting.


I loved this one too.


----------



## JimJ

JCBeam said:


> Just finished *REBECCA* and *A Drink Before the War*. Currently reading *Tess of the d'Ubervilles* and *The Suspicions of Mr. Whicher*


How was A Drink Before the War? I've liked the other stuff I've read from Lehane (The Given Day and Shutter Island) a lot. I've been wanting to get into the Kenzie/Gennaro series but was holding out for A Drink Before the War to become available for Kindle, which it finally will be on June 29th (already pre-ordered it).

I just started reading The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks by Rebecca Skloot and am finding it really fascinating.


----------



## Chloista

Ohhh!  I am SO happy!  I didn't know A Drink Before The War was being released on Kindle!  I'm heading over to Amazon to order it.  I adore Dennis Lehane -- he is a superb writer.  Over the past month, I've read 5 of his books.


----------



## etexlady

Just started:



Have not read but a short bit but so far it's quite good.


----------



## bvlarson

I'm trying out that "The Unsuspecting Mage" book by Brian Pratt. It's doing really well on the BN Nook. (yes, i do have a Kindle) I'm fascinated by such a self-pub success. You can still get it for free on smashwords (don't hate me if your are the author!)


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I'm reading THE LOCK ARTIST by Steve Hamilton and loving it.


----------



## kari

I'm still trudging my way through The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks (I like it but find it disturbing so it's hard for me to get through). But I recently finished this book about the Salem witch trials and really liked it (although it was quite disturbing too lol).


----------



## joanne29

I finished Kate Gosselin's I Just Want You to Know, and enjoyed it though I knew most of the stuff she wrote about since I watched the show from the beginning. Now I am reading Orange is the New Black, and it is so far very fascinating.





DTB LINKS


----------



## JCBeam

JimJ said:


> How was A Drink Before the War? I've liked the other stuff I've read from Lehane (The Given Day and Shutter Island) a lot. I've been wanting to get into the Kenzie/Gennaro series but was holding out for A Drink Before the War to become available for Kindle, which it finally will be on June 29th (already pre-ordered it)


It was OK, not nearly as good as Shutter Island in my opinion; I've downloaded Darkness, Take My Hand, the 2nd of the Kenzie/ Gennaro series, but have yet to start it. I didn't read either Mystic River or Gone Baby, Gone having seen both the movies prior. I'll probably read Mystic River at some point though.


----------



## Neekeebee

Just finished 







, by Rick Riordan of Percy Jackson fame. Quite good! Kinda like Harry Bosch with more humor and a Chinese girlfriend, set in San Antonio. I will probably read more of this series at some point.

N


----------



## Kristen Painter

At the moment, I'm reading The Windup Girl by Paolo Bacigalupi. Pretty good so far.


----------



## Chloista

JCBeam said:


> It was OK, not nearly as good as Shutter Island in my opinion; I've downloaded Darkness, Take My Hand, the 2nd of the Kenzie/ Gennaro series, but have yet to start it. I didn't read either Mystic River or Gone Baby, Gone having seen both the movies prior. I'll probably read Mystic River at some point though.


I haven't seen the movie, MYSTIC RIVER, but I love the book. Some of the passages are hauntingly beautiful. This guy CAN write. There's a couple of paragraphs in that book that brought tears to my eyes... one specifically dealing with a father's loss of his daughter and the fact that she was about to be buried. Very lyrical, very moving.

Dennis Lehane is not just a suspense writer; he is a writer with an ability to communicate truths in a way that touches the heart. GONE BABY GONE is another utterly terrific book by Lehane. I really can't say enough good things about this writer.


----------



## William Meikle

The Skull Ring by Scott Nicholson

http://www.amazon.com/The-Skull-Ring-ebook/dp/B003980ELA

Thirty pages in and I'm hooked -- a riveting examination of fear and repressed memories. Expertly done.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I'm reading What the Dead Know by Laura Lippman.  (Library book on my Sony).  This book is good.


----------



## JCBeam

Chloista said:


> Dennis Lehane is not just a suspense writer; he is a writer with an ability to communicate truths in a way that touches the heart. GONE BABY GONE is another utterly terrific book by Lehane. I really can't say enough good things about this writer.


I agree which is why after reading Shutter Island I picked up the DTB A Drink Before the War. The movie Mystic River was absolutely fantastic--but so emotionally charged and I'm sure the book is even more so; I'll have to wait until I'm in the right mood to read that one, least I seriously depress myself.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I just finished Shutter Island and loved it!  I am now reading A Game of Thrones and so far I am really enjoying it.


----------



## Tracey

> I am now reading A Game of Thrones and so far I am really enjoying it.


Did you get the first and second book in one? I am reading it at the moment as well (or should I say re-reading) and am still remembering what I really liked about it, but I also remember that it was a bit slow in a couple of parts, but I am ploughing through it. It is a bit hard to read atm with a 3 year old having issues with the dark and shadows in her bedroom at night  but we will get there.


----------



## SerenityFL

Right now I'm reading, "Wesley The Owl..."










If you enjoy animals, especially wild animals, I think you'll like this book. It's about a CalTech employee in the 80s who worked in their Owl department. A baby barn owl was brought in that would never be able to sustain itself in the wild due to a wing injury of some sort. The author was asked to care for and raise the owl and notate/record the owl's behavior as he grew up. It's cute, funny and educational.

Edit; ok, my first attempt at adding an image with link didn't work. Trying that again.

Edit; forget it. You only get the image. I only know how to do this old school with a href and all that but it won't take on here. Can't figure out how to hyperlink it with just a bunch of buttons.


----------



## JimJ

Chloista said:


> I haven't seen the movie, MYSTIC RIVER, but I love the book. Some of the passages are hauntingly beautiful. This guy CAN write. There's a couple of paragraphs in that book that brought tears to my eyes... one specifically dealing with a father's loss of his daughter and the fact that she was about to be buried. Very lyrical, very moving.
> 
> Dennis Lehane is not just a suspense writer; he is a writer with an ability to communicate truths in a way that touches the heart. GONE BABY GONE is another utterly terrific book by Lehane. I really can't say enough good things about this writer.


I loved the film of Gone Baby Gone but I've held off on the book because I want to read the series in order and was waiting for A Drink Before the War to be Kindelized.

Have you read The Given Day? If not, I can't recommend it highly enough. BTW, it's nice to see I'm not the only Ravens fan around these parts


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Boyd Morrison's ARK

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ty Johnston

Actually, I'm hip deep in Tolstoy's War and Peace. Only took me 40 years to work up the nerve to read this gigantic tale.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Tracey said:


> Did you get the first and second book in one? I am reading it at the moment as well (or should I say re-reading) and am still remembering what I really liked about it, but I also remember that it was a bit slow in a couple of parts, but I am ploughing through it. It is a bit hard to read atm with a 3 year old having issues with the dark and shadows in her bedroom at night  but we will get there.


I only have the first book rignt now. The only thing I don't like about it is the vast amount of characters and the fact that some of them have two different names. That makes it difficult to keep up with who is who. Reading it on the Kindle helps because I can make notes on the names.


----------



## ScottLCollins

@ Ty, 
Good luck. I found that one a bear to get through. Good story, just hard to keep track of everyone.

I'm reading THIN BLOOD by Vicki Tyley. Good murder mystery so I'm cranking through it quickly.


----------



## scottnicholson

Just started Jonathan Gash's The Ten Word Game, a hilarious Lovejoy caper/crime novel set in the UK--don't see it available for Kindle, though. Just finished Koont'z excellent Mr. Murder, which IS on Kindle...http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Murder-ebook/dp/B001AY2IIM

Scott


----------



## RangerXenos

I somehow missed that the author had come out with another book in the series last year; I've read the other 3 in the series, and am enjoying this one as well.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I'm picking up A DARKER DOMAIN by Val McDermid today. I've heard such great things about this book (and author). An online group I participate in is reading it for discussion and that motivated me to finally get it.


----------



## sandypeach

I am currently about half way through Debra Purdy Kong's "Fatal Encyrption".  Pretty good mystery, I am really enjoying it.


----------



## William Meikle

Just finished Scott Nicholson's The Red Church... a great horror novel that also makes you think. I gave it 5 on Amazon.


----------



## SerenityFL

darkbow:  War and Peace was fantastic!  I was sorry when it was over.  As another poster said, at first it can be difficult to keep up with all the characters.  The translated version I had kept using 2-3 different names for the same person.  After awhile I got the hang of it and thoroughly enjoyed it.  

I hope you have a great translated version and enjoy it as well.


----------



## joanne29

JimJ said:


> I loved the film of Gone Baby Gone but I've held off on the book because I want to read the series in order and was waiting for A Drink Before the War to be Kindelized.
> 
> Have you read The Given Day? If not, I can't recommend it highly enough. BTW, it's nice to see I'm not the only Ravens fan around these parts


I am from Baltimore originally, so I am a Ravens fan as well!


----------



## Chloista

JimJ said:


> I loved the film of Gone Baby Gone but I've held off on the book because I want to read the series in order and was waiting for A Drink Before the War to be Kindelized.
> 
> Have you read The Given Day? If not, I can't recommend it highly enough. BTW, it's nice to see I'm not the only Ravens fan around these parts


Hi Fellow Ravens Fan! 

Yes, I have read The Given Day, and loved it! Interesting how poorly law enforcement people were paid circa 1918 or so... and how lacking in health care, benefits, etc. And how unfair it seemed they were made to feel guilty about striking for basic necessities that even street car conductors were given. An interesting insight to the beginning of the unionization of the police force. Also liked the way the radical elements of society were woven into the story -- the truly "have-nots" and those who just were agitators. The portrayal of the Irish who were finally beginning to make it in America and the African Americans who were trying to figure out their place in the shifting currents of the early part of the 20th century. The fine line between doing what is "right" for oneself, one's conscience... and what is right for the family and the family's expectations regarding loyalty. And, finally, I liked the the 1918 influenza's impact on the story, and Lehane's fictional portraits of J Edgar Hoover and the fledging FBI, and the everyday man as evidenced by Babe Ruth. A lot going on in that novel -- yet it all comes together in a suspenseful and moving story.

I keep Lehane's novels on my Kindle because I know I will revisit them.


----------



## joanne29

I just finished Orange is the other Black and was completely fascinated the whole time, and now I am reading The Other Wes Moore.





DTB LINKS


----------



## William Meikle

Night of the Crabs by Guy N Smith -- a pulp horror classic. Giant crabs, carnage, and GNS's trademark humor. I love it.


----------



## 5711

I started Kelli Stanley's _City of Dragons_ set in 1940 San Francisco. This and Rebecca Cantrell's _A Trace of Smoke_ appeal to me a lot because I'm a sucker for better written historical noir set in the 1930s/40s but also because the protagonists are female (one a private detective; the other a journalist) -- a refreshing twist on a sometimes stale genre. I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Taborcarn

I finished up with:
  

Now reading:
 and


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently reading .

N


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish
about to start:


----------



## Candee15

mistyd107 said:


> about to finish
> about to start:


I loved both thoese books. I love to read and write about romance.


----------



## mistyd107

Perfect is actually a reread for me I read it years ago and ABSOLUTELY LOVED IT


----------



## William Meikle

Untcigahunk: The Complete Little Brothers by Rick Hautala. So far, so excellent.


----------



## yefeng787

Meant to read another female sleuth mystery but clicked on the PRAYERS FOR RAIN sample by Dennis Lehane and might have to know what happens next. Intriguing!


----------



## AlexJouJou

I just finished and LOVED all the below and can highly recommend them!

(Available June 8th I think on Kindle - I had a DTB ARC) 









And DTB









And 









Currently reading:

SO far SO awesome! Loving this one!










And


----------



## Jeff

Recently finished:

_The Red Cross of Gold I: The Knight of Death_
By: Brendan Carroll



_The Red Cross of Gold II: The King of Terrors_
By: Brendan Carroll



_Private Justice_
By: Terri Blackstock



_Rage of Angels_
By: Sidney Sheldon



_Seven Days From Sunday_
By: M.H. Sargent


----------



## Neekeebee

I am finally reading 







, which has been on my TBR list for a long time.

Enjoying it very much. Thanks to all my KB friends who recommended it!

N


----------



## imon32red

I just finished



I enjoyed it but was grateful when it was over. It has some Christian Fiction themes to it which will scare away a lot of people. With this being said of course it had a good underlying message to it too. I'm taking the weekend off from reading so I don't have a current book.


----------



## melissaj323

Just finished:







and







and now starting









What a great day of reading!


----------



## bvlarson

Stephen King's "Under the Dome" atm.


----------



## CaroleC

Tonight I finished an interesting book by Peter Hernon, A Terrible Thunder: The Story of the New Orleans Sniper









This is the story of the terrible 1973 sniper incident at the Howard Johnson's hotel here in New Orleans. Hernon did a great job of making a long book about a (relatively) short incident fascinating and this was one book I just couldn't put down.











So what book now? I don't know. I was interested by the discussion (above) of War and Peace, which I have also downloaded. I have heard that it helps to keep notes as to the various names one person may have in this book. I am not sure if that will be my next book, though. There are a few others that also beckon.


----------



## Anne

SerenityFL said:


> darkbow: War and Peace was fantastic! I was sorry when it was over. As another poster said, at first it can be difficult to keep up with all the characters. The translated version I had kept using 2-3 different names for the same person. After awhile I got the hang of it and thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> I hope you have a great translated version and enjoy it as well.


Which version did you have?


----------



## jaspertyler

I am currently reading and enjoying:










and











I am loving them both and wishing for more time to read!


----------



## mlewis78

I'm going to give up on *The Postmistress*. I liked that it was set during WWII in Cape Cod and London, but it just hasn't grabbed me to read more than 2-3 chapters a night. If it were not a library ebook, I'd probably plan to come back to it. I thought it was historical fiction, but it seems to be more about romance, love and loss. I have to many other good books on my kindle and in DTB.


----------



## joanne29

I finished and thought was very well done The Other Wes Moore by Wes Moore, and now I am completely entranced in The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks





DTB LINKS


----------



## Neekeebee

Starting , by one of my favorite authors. So far, five points of view have been introduced, and I am hoping it coalesces into one story soon.

N


----------



## planet_janet

I just started reading *Sh*t my Dad Says* by Justin Halpern. Hilarious!


----------



## Dave Dykema

Am reading









I'm at the 50% point. The beginning was awesome, and I felt I could smell and taste everywhere the narrator went. It's slowing, but only slightly, and very naturally. So far, so good.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I'm reading A Darker Domain by Val McDermid. I like the writing. It feels jumpy like a nervous suspect would be.


----------



## karinlib

I am reading the Study series by Maria V.  Snyder.  I am almost finished the 2nd book, I really like this author's writing style.


----------



## SimonWood

I'm reading PLAY DEAD.  It's a YA horror novel.  It's pretty good.  It definitely doesn't pull any punches.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek

I picked up Ring Around The Sun by Clifford D. Simak at a second hand book shop this weekend. It's gotten me in the mood for a mid 20th century sci-fi bender that will definitely include The Forever War by Haldeman.


----------



## Linjeakel

Currently reading Brendan Carroll's Tempo Rubato











I'm about 25% in and it's been a little slow so far, but picking up. It could also benefit from slightly tighter proof reading. I like the premise of the book though, so I'm sticking with it for now.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Harclubs said:


> I picked up Ring Around The Sun by Clifford D. Simak at a second hand book shop this weekend. It's gotten me in the mood for a mid 20th century sci-fi bender that will definitely include The Forever War by Haldeman.


I read _Ring Around the Sun_ back in the early 1960s. It became a favorite, I've re-read it four or five time since then. Clifford Simak is in my top five list.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm currently about halfway through:










It's still not available for Kindle, so I got it from the iBooks store to read on my iPad.

I'm reserving final judgment until I've finished it, but so far I find the character motivations to be somewhat implausible, and it's not holding my interest as much as previous entries in the series. Plus the fact that


Spoiler



it apparently has a cliffhanger ending. I really don't like cliffhangers. I mean I _really_ don't like them.


.

It's not entirely free of typos, either.

Mike


----------



## LauraB

I don't like cliffhanger endings either. Most are poorly done and come off as marketing for the next book.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Just started "The Kiribati Test" by Kindleboarder Stacey Cochran. It starts very well, and I love the idea of kayaking river rapids in your living room.


----------



## VictoriaP

Just finished chapter 14 of Ilona Andrews's Magic Bleeds (Kate Daniels, book #4). Yes, it's a Penguin new release, but for those who've read the others--whether you choose to jump through DRM hoops, read it on another device, or get the DTB, it's worth doing now rather than waiting!



jmiked said:


> I'm currently about halfway through:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still not available for Kindle, so I got it from the iBooks store to read on my iPad.
> 
> I'm reserving final judgment until I've finished it, but so far I find the character motivations to be somewhat implausible, and it's not holding my interest as much as previous entries in the series. Plus the fact that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> it apparently has a cliffhanger ending. I really don't like cliffhangers. I mean I _really_ don't like them.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It's not entirely free of typos, either.
> 
> Mike


I keep waffling on this one. The plot synopsis had me gnashing my teeth from the start, so I wasn't all that upset when I couldn't get it on the day of release, and people who've read it seem to have mixed opinions. I know I'll get to it at some point, but it worries me to think that series might be going downhill.


----------



## Taborcarn

I finished up with:
 
but I put  on hold so I could start:


----------



## libros_lego

I enjoyed the first one so now I'm reading this:


----------



## keithdbz

Currently reading: 









Not impressed. At all. And I love the walking dead. I think the problem for me is the cover depicts an image of what I'm looking for, and the stories fail to deliver that image. It's a case of false advertisement as far as I'm concerned.

Last book I read was this: 








which I recommend.


----------



## JCBeam

Put aside  as well as *The Suspicions of Mr. Whicher: A Shocking Murder and the Undoing of a Great Victorian Detective to pick up* , which I have been so eagerly awaiting!


----------



## tlrowley

Jenni said:


> I enjoyed the first one so now I'm reading this:


Fun series. Seeing your post made me remember that I hadn't added it to my list at fictfact.com (a website for tracking book series) When I added the series, I saw that the 4th book is due in October - yea!!! No Kindle version listed yet, but it's published by Mira/Harlequin who have been great supporters of ebooks - one of the best, IMO.

Lady Julia Grey 4 - Dark Road to Darjeeling

And it keeps getting better. In the "people who bought this also bought" for Dark Road to Darjeeling, I found a link for the new Lady Emily book, also coming in October. That one wasn't even on fictfact yet. Sadly, Tasha Alexander is published by St. Martin's/Minotaur, one of the ageny publishers. They're kinda on my ****list, but you never know.

Lady Emily 5 - Dangerous to Know

Thanks for the mental push!!!


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek

jmiked said:


> I read _Ring Around the Sun_ back in the early 1960s. It became a favorite, I've re-read it four or five time since then. Clifford Simak is in my top five list.
> 
> Mike


Just found _Time and Again_ by Simak, in the same Salvo op shop as well as Larry Niven's _The Flight of the Horse_, _The Fall of the Towers_ by Samuel Delany and _Player Piano_ by Kurt Vonnegut. It's going to be a glorious week


----------



## Addie

Finished _The Boy Who Harnessed the Wind_. I really enjoyed it. Now I'm back to _Dreams From My Father_ on my Kindle, and I'm slowly making my way through _Korea Old and New A History_, which is not available on Kindle.


----------



## Sunshine22

Just started The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest.

Whoot!!


----------



## mlewis78

Sunshine22 said:


> Just started The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest.
> 
> Whoot!!


Me too!


----------



## ScottLCollins




----------



## Neekeebee

Jenni said:


> I enjoyed the first one so now I'm reading this:


Love that series! I'm really looking forward to the next one, too.

N


----------



## bevie125

Almost done with The Killing Dance by Laurel Hamilton


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just started: 










This book was made into a movie a few years ago titled _The Ninth Gate_, starring Johnny Depp. I liked the movie a lot, I guess because of the bibliophile point of view.

Not a Kindle book yet.

Mike


----------



## Rob Steiner

Just getting into Jim Butcher's _Furies of Calderon_. I'm a big fan of his Dresden Files series, so I have high hopes for this one. He's not disappointing so far.


----------



## RangerXenos

Rob Steiner said:


> Just getting into Jim Butcher's _Furies of Calderon_. I'm a big fan of his Dresden Files series, so I have high hopes for this one. He's not disappointing so far.


This series is on my short list of books to start next, as I just caught up with the Dresden Files series. (except for 'Changes', which I will be reading as soon as DH reads the copy he received for his birthday last week!)


----------



## RangerXenos

I'm about a quarter of the way through this one, and am enjoying it, as I have the rest of the series so far.











Once I've finished, I'll be reading:


----------



## dnagirl

I am totally loving this book.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Just finished:










Splendid read


----------



## planet_janet

I'm now reading *Pride and Prejudice and Zombies: Dawn of the Dreadfuls* by Steve Hockensmith.


----------



## joanne29

I finished and adored The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks, and cannot recommend enough and have begun a book called House Rules by Rachel Sontag.



House Rules: A Memoir (P.S.)

DTB LINKS


----------



## Taborcarn

Ok, finished up with:

Now time to get back to: 

On deck after that is:


----------



## Neekeebee

Just finished 







. For those who have finished reading it, am I the only one who feels like


Spoiler



I'm missing about 50 pages of content from right before the last chapter (which is sort of the epilogue)?


N


----------



## Mark Cotton

The Long Fall by Walter Mosley, the first in a new series set in modern day New York City.


----------



## Tabby

Last night I finished Evil at Heart







by Chelsea Cain. I think it may be my favorite of the 3 books in the series. I'm not sure which book I'll read next.


----------



## worktolive

Just finished Moon Sworn by Keri Arthur - great end to a great series











Next up, Magic Bleeds by Ilona Andrews. I was going to hold out for the Kindle version, but broke down and bought the DTB so I could read it over the weekend. Today I find out that Penguin and Amazon have FINALLY settled their differences, but the Kindle version still isn't available so I'm glad I bought it - I couldn't have waited any longer.


----------



## Chloista

Tabby said:


> Last night I finished Evil at Heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Chelsea Cain. I think it may be my favorite of the 3 books in the series. I'm not sure which book I'll read next.


I bought this one in addition to the first two in the series -- I'm sure I'll love them. I'm going to start them as soon as I finish up reading all of Dennis Lehane's books.


----------



## Victorine

I'm reading Portal right now. Awesome!


----------



## Jeff

Hardback:



Kindle:


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just started:










Link is to printed version, ebook is at Baen books.

This is the third in the Karres series (only the first was written by James Schmitz). Pretty good so far. It's science fiction/fantasy/space opera, despite the title. 

Mike


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just finished reading 33 A.D. by our very own David McAfee. Incredible story.


----------



## Chloista

"Sacred" by Dennis Lehane.


----------



## corkyb

Just finished Creation in Death (Kindle) and I must admit that the manner of the murders in this book greatly bothered me.  None of the other In Death books have had that effect on me.
Paula ny


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I have been convinced to start reading the Highlander series by Karen Marie Moning.  Of course I am starting with #1 "Beyond the Highland Mist".


----------



## Tabby

Okay, I found yet another author to add to my TBR list...Tess Gerritsen! I purchased The Surgeon







for the low price of $1.99, and I loved it!











I just finished the sample of 33 A.D.







by David McAfee, and I just had to click that buy button. I really like what I've read thus far.


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently reading 







.

N


----------



## AlexJouJou

Finished
































































Finishing:








and










Then I'll be reading (DTB ARC version)


----------



## ScottLCollins




----------



## David McAfee

John Fitch V said:


> Just finished reading 33 A.D. by our very own David McAfee. Incredible story.


Thanks, John.  I'm glad you enjoyed it, sir.



Tabby said:


> I just finished the sample of 33 A.D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by David McAfee, and I just had to click that buy button. I really like what I've read thus far.


Thank you, Tabby. I hope you enjoy the rest of the book, too.


----------



## vickir

Just finished "The Lonely Polygamist" by Brady Udall. Not sure what's next.


----------



## DonnaFaz

I just finished up Portal; a really good YA novel written by a KBs indie author. I enjoyed it.

And I just started Stepping Off The Edge







. The product review states that the book won 6 national awards, so I'm eager to read it.

~Donna~


----------



## blackbelt

I'm going through a bunch of Nero Wolfe books.  Always fun to re-visit.


----------



## melissaj323

I'm reading The American Wife.


----------



## Maxx

I just started listening to:



Little Women by Louisa May Alcott


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

blackbelt said:


> I'm going through a bunch of Nero Wolfe books. Always fun to re-visit.


There are quite a few of these out for the Kindle now. I think there are 23 of the 44 books available. There's a curious situation where they are being done by two publishers. The ones from Crimeline are around $6-7, and the ones from Bantam are at $9.99. Very strange. I'm getting the less expensive ones as soon as they are available.

Mike


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm reading David Daglish's first novel right now.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Just finished The Poisonwood Bible which I enjoyed very much. Now starting Beatrice and Virgil











Has anyone read it? What did you think?


----------



## Velvet Elvis

I just finished reading Shepherd of the Hills by Harold Bell Wright. This is an excellent story about a man who comes from the big city to live in the Ozarks where he comes to be very loved and respected by the people of the backwoods. As the story unfolds there are many suprising twists, and suprises that are revealed. It is a wonderfully written story about forgiveness ,and the personal healing that can come from helping others. The author of this book has an amazing gift of using his pen as if were a paintbrush. Every description comes to life and immerses you into the lives and stories of every character. This book is one of the most well written ,interesting ,and inspiring books I have ever read.


----------



## worktolive

Just finished Magic Bleeds by Ilona Andrews. Hands down, the best book I've read this year and currently my favorite urban fantasy series. I didn't think anyone could beat out Patricia Briggs, but this has done it.











I'll probably read a few free books and try to make a dent in my TBR pile next.


----------



## Stormy

I'm currently reading Dead till Dark by Charlene Harris. Not sure how to make the picture of the book.


----------



## crosj

Gone for a soldier by our own jeff hepple


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

I've been reading, off and on, Sylvia Plath's unabridged journals (she's ridiculously talented - to write like that even in a private journal? amazing), but I also just started an unedited proof copy (!) of the sequel to Waiting to Exhale. It's a BEA copy my boss picked up for me.


----------



## drenee

Gone For a Soldier by Jeff Hepple on my K.
I started the sample of The Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follatt on my K.  Loved it and bought it.  
Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet on my Sony.
Finishing up Gone with the Wind audiobook.

deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

The BRATs made me buy the DTB of this book:

Shadows of the Redwood: The Scions of Shadow Trilogy, Book One (The Faire Folk Saga)











I was going to wait for the Kindle version, but the last book in this series took about a year to get Kindlized. They weren't willing to wait that long.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

drenee said:


> Gone For a Soldier by Jeff Hepple on my K.
> I started the sample of The Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follatt on my K. Loved it and bought it.
> Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet on my Sony.
> Finishing up Gone with the Wind audiobook.
> 
> deb


Good Choice - Gone for a Soldier and as for The Pillars of the Earth, you're in for a treat (and a sequel World Without End).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## ScottLCollins

Wrapped up Identity Crisis by Debbi Mack. Give it a look if you're a mystery fan.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

That Shadows book, with the medieval clown staring evilly out of the woods...yeah, that could give me nightmares if I stared at that for too long.

David Dalglish


----------



## luvmy4brats

Half-Orc said:


> That Shadows book, with the medieval clown staring evilly out of the woods...yeah, that could give me nightmares if I stared at that for too long.
> 
> David Dalglish


It is a pretty creepy cover isn't it?

I was reading it.... But it's disappeared. My oldest BRAT is trying to convince me it grew legs and walked away.


----------



## Aravis60

luvmy4brats said:


> The BRATs made me buy the DTB of this book:
> 
> Shadows of the Redwood: The Scions of Shadow Trilogy, Book One (The Faire Folk Saga)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to wait for the Kindle version, but the last book in this series took about a year to get Kindlized. They weren't willing to wait that long.


Ooooh.. Please let us know what you think of it (once you get it back). I want to read it, but I think I'll probably wait for the Kindle version. I don't think that I would want to have that creepy cover staring at me....


----------



## Becky Hill

I've decided to avoid books with vampires and shapeshifters. Safe From The Flames by Linda Eberharter is about an accidental fire starter and it was really good.  Skye Savoy's Finding Her Perfect Master is about a genie who has to find a new master or risk being auctioned off on  eBay again. I couldn't put that one down. Gena Showalter's Twice as Hot was really good, too.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Aravis60 said:


> Ooooh.. Please let us know what you think of it (once you get it back). I want to read it, but I think I'll probably wait for the Kindle version. I don't think that I would want to have that creepy cover staring at me....


Ok, creepy clown guy has made his way back to me. Apparently, it's a quick read. (I'm told it's quite entertaining, and anybody who's read the previous books know that Knot is back and more obnoxious than ever...I think my cat has been taking lessons from him). Since I have one more BRAT waiting to read it, I will do my best to read it quickly <but, GASP, it's a DTB!> I'm enjoying it so far. I think if you liked the first few books in the series, you'll like this one.

The good news: It's a new Trilogy! Bad News:


Spoiler



Creepy Clown guy is supposed to be in all 3


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm well into:











I'm at the 75% point, and it's entertaining so far. I don't watch the TV show, so I can't speak for how well it sticks to the plot. But at least the book can't be canceled before it ends.  

Mike


----------



## HelenSmith

I've started reading some Indie books that have caught my eye in the forums, all good so far. Putting the covers next to each other, I can see there are similarities between these two. Spooky!








Starts with a fantastic opening sentence: 'This was to be his last day on earth.' Saw that, saw the sample - and had to read it!









Got it because it's about time travel - but hadn't realised it would also be set partly in London, where I live. Loving it so far.

I also subscribe to Granta







- an anthology of new writing that comes out quarterly. I stopped subscribing a few years ago because I thought it went off a bit, though I have discovered some wonderful authors this way. The last issue was wonderful and this one is too - includes a story by Jeanette Winterston, if you know/like her work. I ought to say it comes through the post, I don't get it on the kindle. But I have linked to the kindle version. One of the things I like in it are the photos, not sure how well that translates to the kindle? Must be OK or they wouldn't sell it that way.

I'll put up reviews of Scott and Imogen's books on Amazon when I have read them.


----------



## scottnicholson

I haven't read this recently but I was pleasantly stunned to see one of my students from Pen to Press 2008, Kathryn Magendie, is #35 on the Kindle bestseller list with TENDER GRACES. We saw a great story told in a unique voice, yet none of the attending agents "got it" during the pitch sessions. Upstart small press Bell Bridge Books saw it, and now readers are, too. A wonderful Southern voice, very assured and poignant. http://tiny.cc/lpoig

Go, Kathryn!

Scott Nicholson


----------



## HelenSmith

melissaj323 said:


> I'm reading The American Wife.


How are you getting on with it, Melissa? I have it by my bed (it's not the kindle version) and can't quite get into it - nothing wrong with the book (which was recommended by a friend), it's more to do with not having the time to get into it properly. I'd be interested to know what you think.


----------



## Aravis60

I'm about half way through


----------



## joanne29

I finished up and thought was okay House Rules and also finished Not Without Hope which was very good. Now I am reading Olive Kitteridge, which is so far very good.

House Rules: A Memoir (P.S.)





DTB links


----------



## Sunshine22

Rereading the Southern Vampire Series. 
True Blood, season 3... 8 more days!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Just started Song of The Moon by Catherine Banks. The cover caught my eye for some reason and felt the urge to give it a shot. I don't think it's available on kindle...yeah, I just checked and it's not. Anyway, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Stormy

Sunshine22 said:


> Rereading the Southern Vampire Series.
> True Blood, season 3... 8 more days!


That's what i'm reading. for the first time though. I'm in book 4.


----------



## melissaj323

HelenSmith said:


> How are you getting on with it, Melissa? I have it by my bed (it's not the kindle version) and can't quite get into it - nothing wrong with the book (which was recommended by a friend), it's more to do with not having the time to get into it properly. I'd be interested to know what you think.


Helen, I am really enjoying it. At first I had a hard time getting into it, but now I can't put it down. I find the story very interesting, and would like to find out more about the author and how he came to write the book.


----------



## Anne

melissaj323 said:


> I'm reading The American Wife.


who wrote It?


----------



## HelenSmith

Thanks, Melissa. I need to persevere with it.

Anne, it's by Curtis Sittenfeld. I don't know if you have heard of it but it's an imagined life of the wife of an American president and it's said to be based on Laura Bush - but it's a novel. It's not a biography.

It's a big book - 635 pages.

It has a quote on the front (of my English edition) from Kate Atkinson 'My favourite book of the year' and then it was recommended to me by a friend who's very clever and stylish. I really must pick it up again!

Here's the link


----------



## Sunshine22

Stormy said:


> That's what i'm reading. for the first time though. I'm in book 4.


Stormy, book 4 is my favorite.


----------



## Daphne

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy - which I'm not enjoying as much as the original radio version - which I have on CD - as it seems to have been padded out and loses some of its sharpness. Also always reading The Times newspaper, which is a non-negotiable necessity in my life.


----------



## Anne

HelenSmith said:


> Thanks, Melissa. I need to persevere with it.
> 
> Anne, it's by Curtis Sittenfeld. I don't know if you have heard of it but it's an imagined life of the wife of an American president and it's said to be based on Laura Bush - but it's a novel. It's not a biography.
> 
> It's a big book - 635 pages.
> 
> It has a quote on the front (of my English edition) from Kate Atkinson 'My favourite book of the year' and then it was recommended to me by a friend who's very clever and stylish. I really must pick it up again!
> 
> Here's the link


Thanks Helen I just got a sample. Would you recommend it?


----------



## HelenSmith

Anne re: American Wife

Honestly, I couldn't say.  I read a few pages and thought it was good, and then I got distracted and haven't gone back to it.  I mean, going by the reviews on the back, it's got to be fantastic!  I didn't get bored of it or anything, it's just that lots of other things have got in the way.  

I think it will be a well-written story about a relationship that is also one of those 'state of the nation' books that gives an insight into how America functions.  Some of the reviews on the back: 'so clever in the way hat it unpicks compromise, power and middle America.' The Observer. 'The plot is beautifully paced, the writing quick, clear, absorbing. It is also a heady brew: a damaged heroine, a dashing but flawed beau...' The Times.

Sorry, I hope someone else will give you an answer based on reading the book rather than the cover!


----------



## mlewis78

I've finished *The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest* (Stieg Larsson) and have started *Olive Kitteredge* by Elizabeth Strout. Also just realized last night that I was 60% through Terry Pratchett's *The Light Fantastic*, and I'm continuing to read it.


----------



## 5711

Just started _*A Trace of Smoke*_ by Rebecca Cantrell, a noir mystery about a female crime reporter in 1930s Berlin. Liking it a lot so far.


----------



## Jeff

Very good so far but has some formatting problems that are a bit distracting.


----------



## joanne29

I finished Olive Kitteridge which was delightful, though I did not like it as much as I thought I would, and now I am reading Unsweetined by Jodie Sweetin, because I grew up in the 80's and early 90's and loved Full House.





DTB LINKS


----------



## Anne

HelenSmith said:


> Anne re: American Wife
> 
> Honestly, I couldn't say. I read a few pages and thought it was good, and then I got distracted and haven't gone back to it. I mean, going by the reviews on the back, it's got to be fantastic! I didn't get bored of it or anything, it's just that lots of other things have got in the way.
> 
> I think it will be a well-written story about a relationship that is also one of those 'state of the nation' books that gives an insight into how America functions. Some of the reviews on the back: 'so clever in the way hat it unpicks compromise, power and middle America.' The Observer. 'The plot is beautifully paced, the writing quick, clear, absorbing. It is also a heady brew: a damaged heroine, a dashing but flawed beau...' The Times.
> 
> Sorry, I hope someone else will give you an answer based on reading the book rather than the cover!


Thanks I amy wait a while to read it. If you finish it let me know how you like it.


----------



## Aravis60

I just finished _Have a Little Faith_ by Mitch Albom
Started:


----------



## R. M. Reed

I've forgotten how to show the cover. I started Heart and Soul by Sarah Hoyt the third book in a trilogy about a magical British Empire. It's the last book I bought before I had to sell my Kindle. This series is fun because of were-creatures of all kinds and magic-carpetships as big and luxurious as the steamships of the same era in our world. Oh, and people fall in love, but I don't care about that.

http://www.amazon.com/Heart-and-Soul-ebook/dp/B001FA0KUE/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1275925216&sr=1-5


----------



## RangerXenos

worktolive said:


> Just finished Magic Bleeds by Ilona Andrews. Hands down, the best book I've read this year and currently my favorite urban fantasy series. I didn't think anyone could beat out Patricia Briggs, but this has done it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably read a few free books and try to make a dent in my TBR pile next.


I've got to start this series soon, I just have so many other books in the TBR pile! I just started Patricia Briggs' Mercy Thompson series, and enjoyed the first book.


----------



## RangerXenos

jmiked said:


> I'm well into:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at the 75% point, and it's entertaining so far. I don't watch the TV show, so I can't speak for how well it sticks to the plot. But at least the book can't be canceled before it ends.
> 
> Mike


We enjoyed the series and were quite perturbed when they canceled it and didn't really end it. This is why we watch very little live t.v. anymore, we're tired of having shows we've invested our time in canceled, moved, etc. (We haven't read the book yet. )


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

The Day of the Triffids by John Wyndham


----------



## Joel Arnold

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> The Day of the Triffids by John Wyndham


Are you enjoying it? It's one I've been wanting to read, too!

Joel Arnold


----------



## joanne29

I finished Unsweetined and thought it was a good though not great memoir, and now that I am on a memoir kick I am going to try I'll Scream About it Later despite the dismal reviews.





DTB LINKS


----------



## JimC1946

I recently finished Ed Patterson's marvelous action-adventure novel The Jade Owl



















________________________________________________________

And I just finished reading The Restaurant







by George Becker. It's a delightful memoir of Mr. Becker's life as a kid in the Bronx during the 1940s. It's a short read (two hours or so) and well worth the $0.99 price.


----------



## Andra

I'm starting Donna Andrews' _Murder with Peacocks_ ON MY KINDLE!
It's finally available and this is one book where I will pay the same as the paperback to have a copy of it with me at all times.
It also looks like MacMillan has figured out that Topaz-formatted books are bad. This one looks pretty good - not like a scanned image.


----------



## JimC1946

I've just started A Day For A Day







by Donna Lee Comer. If the beginning is any indication, it looks like a humdinger. $1.99 in the Kindle Store.


----------



## Taborcarn

Finished up with:
 and 

Now reading:


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently reading 







, which is priced at 99 cents. It's a suspense/thriller about a ten year old murder. Pretty good so far.

N


----------



## Madeline

Reading "The Passage" by Justin Cronin.  Just came out yesterday.  Haven't been able to put it down.  INTENSE!


----------



## luvmy4brats

YAY! Creepy clown guy is available for the Kindle now!











This is the fourth book in the Faire Folk Saga by Gillian Summers


----------



## Vyrl

Right now, I'm re-reading Stephen King's "On Writing." Love it. Mostly humorous. Instructive too.


----------



## AlexJouJou

Just finished my June Reading Game book (and really enjoyed it!)











I'm also reading the following three. The first two are for reviews and the last is for pure pleasure and it's ready for me to start when I'm done posting tonight - hooray!

Although I wonder if I'll ever get through Insatiable (*heavy sigh* - 1/2 way through and I feel like I've slogged through 600 pages and it's not that terrible..not sure why!) and Kraken is, well, weird. I'm not sure how to describe it.


----------



## Victorine

Vyrl said:


> Right now, I'm re-reading Stephen King's "On Writing." Love it. Mostly humorous. Instructive too.


I loved that one too. Very good advice from a pro. 

Vicki


----------



## ScottLCollins

Fun read. I love her sense of humor.


----------



## Cindy416

I just started Nelson DeMille's _The Lion,_ which is his sequel to _The Lion's Game_. I LOVE his John Corey novels!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm between two books right now: Michael Connelly's THE BLACK ECHO and the second book in David Dalglish's Half-Orcs Series.


----------



## Anne

Andra said:


> I'm starting Donna Andrews' _Murder with Peacocks_ ON MY KINDLE!
> It's finally available and this is one book where I will pay the same as the paperback to have a copy of it with me at all times.
> It also looks like MacMillan has figured out that Topaz-formatted books are bad. This one looks pretty good - not like a scanned image.


Is this the first book in the series?


----------



## ScottLCollins

Now starting:










and:


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

Just picked up The Memory Collector by Meg Gardiner. I met this author at Left Coast Crime and she's smart, funny, and friendly, so I'm checking out her work.


----------



## Andra

Anne said:


> Is this the first book in the series?


Here's the order. The problem is that after the first one there is a huge gap before the rest pick up electronically. But I got hooked on them at the library so you always have that option.
1.	Murder With Peacocks (K)
2.	Murder With Puffins
3.	Revenge of the Wrought-Iron Flamingos
4.	Crouching Buzzard, Leaping Loon
5.	We'll Always Have Parrots
6.	Owl's Well That Ends Well
7.	No Nest for the Wicket
8.	The Penguin Who Knew Too Much (K)
9.	Cockatiels at Seven (K)
10.	Six Geese a-Slaying (K)
11.	Swan for the Money (K)
12.	Stork Raving Mad (K pre-order release 7/6)


----------



## scottnicholson

Just finished CJ West's groovy near-future crime thriller The End of Marking Time:
http://www.amazon.com/End-Marking-Time-ebook/dp/B003P9XAXW

Listening to James Patterson's Hide & Seek on audiotape.

Scott


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Andra said:


> Here's the order. The problem is that after the first one there is a huge gap before the rest pick up electronically. But I got hooked on them at the library so you always have that option.
> 1.	Murder With Peacocks (K)
> 2.	Murder With Puffins
> 3.	Revenge of the Wrought-Iron Flamingos
> 4.	Crouching Buzzard, Leaping Loon
> 5.	We'll Always Have Parrots
> 6.	Owl's Well That Ends Well
> 7.	No Nest for the Wicket
> 8.	The Penguin Who Knew Too Much (K)
> 9.	Cockatiels at Seven (K)
> 10.	Six Geese a-Slaying (K)
> 11.	Swan for the Money (K)
> 12.	Stork Raving Mad (K pre-order release 7/6)


For those who are going to be buying these, be aware that several of them have both Topaz and AZW versions listed. The latest ones are the AZW.

Mike


----------



## mlewis78

I'm reading *Teacher Man* by Frank McCourt. This was his last book. It's been a long time since I read *'Tis*, but there was a lot in there about his teaching. I don't know if he repeats much from 'Tis in Teacher Man.



I hope it's not the same book! Just noticed in the link maker that they are both memoires. But then *Angela's Ashes* was too. Whoa! Just looked at Amazon listing and it's 12.99 now. Agency model. I bought it right after he died last year and did not pay anything near that much.

Not the same book (looked at the 'Tis in Amazon at prologue and first page of first chapter).


----------



## Chloista

Started "Heartsick" by Chelsea Cain today.  Wow -- draws you in from Chapter 1!  Not for the faint of heart, though...


----------



## Tracey

Just finished a book by one of our members, Jason Chan, Lost Above the Clouds

Starting 33A.D. by another one of our members!!!!

We have a long weekend here in Australia this weekend and I intend on doing a lot of catching up on TV shows and a lot of reading under a blanket in front of the heater (if my girls will let me.....)


----------



## blackbelt

Reading a book on guerilla book marketing.  Pretty good... and oddly enough, sales have boosted since I started reading it (though I've yet to start doing anything it says to... WOW, that's an effective book!).


----------



## Victorine

blackbelt said:


> Reading a book on guerilla book marketing. Pretty good... and oddly enough, sales have boosted since I started reading it (though I've yet to start doing anything it says to... WOW, that's an effective book!).


Ha ha ha ha ha! Love it! I should get that book. 

Vicki


----------



## Aravis60

I just read The Short Second Life of Bree Tanner online. First time I've ever read a book on my laptop.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Just finished:











Little rough at the start and end, but fantastic middle.

Starting on Fellowship of the Ring. Bilbo's gone, and I'd completely forgotten all the insult gifts he left for his neighbors...aaaah, good times.

David Dalglish


----------



## MLPMom

I am currently reading _Ariana's Pride_ by Margaret Lake and I am almost 50% though, I have to say, I am really liking it so far. I wasn't sure if I would love it because I am not big on historical fiction but there is just enough mystery and romance to make it great.


----------



## planet_janet

I'm about halfway through Morbid Curiosity: The Disturbing Demises of the Famous and Infamous by Alan Petrucelli.  Totally fascinating read, but not one for the squeamish.


----------



## Guest

planet_janet said:


> I'm about halfway through Morbid Curiosity: The Disturbing Demises of the Famous and Infamous by Alan Petrucelli. Totally fascinating read, but not one for the squeamish.


I just have to say I love your username. What a great rhyme that is!


----------



## joanne29

I finished Marlee Matlin's memoir called I'll Scream Later, and enjoyed it and also Carrie Fisher's Wishful Drinking, which had me laughing out loud several times. Now I am finally going to finish up Columbine tonight I hope.







dtb links


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I am reading Galway Bay by Mary Pat Kelly and enjoying it very much.  It's my first book written by her and I love the way she writes.


----------



## Aravis60

I just started _Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet_


----------



## drenee

Aravis60 said:


> I just started _Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet_


I have not been able to stop thinking about this book. I finished it a few days ago.
deb


----------



## joanne29

I finally finished Columbine, and thought it was brilliantly written, and now I am reading Losing It by Valerie Bertinelli





DTB LINKS


----------



## Aravis60

drenee said:


> I have not been able to stop thinking about this book. I finished it a few days ago.
> deb


I'm actually reading the DTB because my MIL gave it to me. I'm liking it a lot so far.


----------



## Neekeebee

drenee said:


> I have not been able to stop thinking about this book. I finished it a few days ago.
> deb


I just read _Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet_ last month. I agree--it is wonderful.

N


----------



## Becky Hill

I just finished reading Katie MacAlister's, Love In The Time Of Dragons. Katie is back! Very funny, sexy book. I love it when villans redeem themselves.
Before that, I read Skye Savoy's, Finding Her Perfect Master. FUNNY. Had just enough romance, sex, mystery and turmoil to keep me rivoted to the pages!


----------



## Tracey

Tarted reading 33 AD but couldn't get into it for some reason. Think it had something to do with reading another Indy author before that which wasn't a mind blowing experience.  I will probably go back to it periodically but had to move onto something else. So I am now reading The Killing Room which I am really enjoying.


----------



## joanne29

I finished a short story collection called The Little Girl n My Room, and am still reading Losing It. The story collection was very creepy and very good.

http://www.amazon.com/Little-Girl-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B003B3O310/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1276394009&sr=1-1



DTB LINK FOR LOSING IT


----------



## worktolive

Robyn Carr's first four Virgin River books (contemp. romance) are being sold in a bundle for $9.99. That's $2.50/book. Once I started, I couldn't stop, and I've now read the first 3 books in a row. Luckily there are a total of 10 books.


----------



## Guest

I'm working my way through Fritz Leiber's "The Swords of Lankhmar" -- full of idiosyncracies, mostly written from "the outside", as fantasy writers did in the 60s. The ideas for the characters are good but their dialogue is virtually the same. Lots of errors too. 

Next up is "The Cost of Betrayal" by David Dalglish and then "'Salem's Lot".


----------



## Addie

Finished _Dreams from My Father_. Next on my list: _The Next 100 Years_.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yesterday I finished this: 







I found it to be a good story. . .a little slow at the start like it couldn't figure out if it was a romance with a little mystery or a mystery with a little romance. Picked up nicely but then ended rather abruptly. Also not in love with the formatting: no indents for paragraphs, just a line break. That's a fine style for message boards but I don't prefer it for a book. Still, overall, it was well written and I enjoyed it. Better than 3 star but maybe not quite 4.

Then I read This Pen for Hire







(There's no cover image on Amazon.) I think I got this 'cause one of the later ones was free and I wanted to read the series from the beginning. . .it was a wryly amusing cozy mystery set in L.A. Very quick read, and aolid 4 star; I've already got the second book.  Probably not something you want to read the whole series one after the other, but definitely a nice palate cleanser when you've just finished something a little heavier.

I'd finished 







a few days ago and wanted something a little lighter and shorter before starting the next one of that series. Definitely a 5 star book for me.

But then last night, as I was browsing my Kindle I came upon 







and thought I'd just read the first little bit . . . . and got sucked in. . . . . .


----------



## Neekeebee

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yesterday I finished this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it to be a good story. . .a little slow at the start like it couldn't figure out if it was a romance with a little mystery or a mystery with a little romance. Picked up nicely but then ended rather abruptly. Also not in love with the formatting: no indents for paragraphs, just a line break. That's a fine style for message boards but I don't prefer it for a book. Still, overall, it was well written and I enjoyed it. Better than 3 star but maybe not quite 4.


I just finished_ Thin Blood_ too, and agree about the just-under-4S rating. IMHO, some of the events in the middle could have been condensed a bit. But anyway, the formatting on my Kindle was fine. The paragraph indents were shorter than usual, but they did show up on my K. No line breaks in between paragraphs. I just purchased it 6/8, if that makes any difference.

N


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

I think I remember her posting about tweaking the formatting of Thin Blood fairly not too far back. You may have gotten what she tweaked to, or tweaked away from. That I don't know.

David Dalglish


----------



## Victorine

Reading this right now. Neat story so far. 

Vicki


----------



## MLPMom

I am currently reading Rapture in Death by J.D. Robb. 

I was going to start something different but decided on this instead. 

Edited because I put the wrong book down in the In Death series, lol.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Neekeebee said:


> I just finished_ Thin Blood_ too, and agree about the just-under-4S rating. IMHO, some of the events in the middle could have been condensed a bit. But anyway, the formatting on my Kindle was fine. The paragraph indents were shorter than usual, but they did show up on my K. No line breaks in between paragraphs. I just purchased it 6/8, if that makes any difference.
> 
> N


I got it in May. . .so, she probably did adjust formatting as David said. . . .I would have given it just over 4 stars in that case. . . .


----------



## fancynancy

I have two reading lists going at all times.  One is the list my book group has chosen, and the other is just for me.  So I just finished The Clothes On Their Backs by Linda Grant for my book club, and I'm 91% through The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest for my personal list.  I don't seem to want to let it end, so it could be awhile.  Next up for my personal list is The Narrows by Michael Connelly.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I recently finished reading "Lightning" by Dean Koontz.  I loved the first half of the book, but the second half lost steam.  I'm also almost done reading Koontz's "Cold Fire", which I'm enjoying so far.

I recently tried reading "Dead Witch Walking" by Kim Harrison, but it's not my cup of tea, so I stopped reading it; might go back to it later.

Finally, I'm currently halfway through "The Call of the Wild" by Jack London, which I'm really enjoying so far.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I just started AT WITT'S END by Beth Solheim. It's lighter fare than I usually read, but the characters are quirky and the story is fun!


----------



## Stormy

I'm a little over halfway through the 9th book of the sookie stackhouse series. only one more book and then I'm done with that series.


----------



## J.L. Penn

I just started The Red Tent by Anita Diamant. I'm reading it for a book club. It's not something I would've ever picked on my own but I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## DLs Niece

I just finished Dan Brown's The Lost Symbol and have started James Rollins' The Alter of Eden. Previous to that I read The Case for a Creator by Lee Strobel (heavy but interesting read) and on deck is Michael Gruber's The Forgery of Venus.


----------



## joanne29

I finished Losing It and thought it was good, and now I am reading The Road of Lost Innocence.





DTB LINKS


----------



## planet_janet

The Road of Lost Innocence is on my "want to read" list.  What do you think of it thus far?


----------



## Andra

I started The Study Series Bundle by Maria V. Snyder yesterday. I've finished the first one: Poison Study. I'm liking it so far. I'll come back and add links when I'm not on my BlackBerry. 









It was $18.43 and I think it's three novels and a short.


----------



## joanne29

planet_janet said:


> The Road of Lost Innocence is on my "want to read" list. What do you think of it thus far?


Hello Planet Janet,

It is wonderful, though it is a very sad topic to read about. I am almost done, and I definitely recommend it. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Taborcarn

Finished up with:
 

Now reading:
 and


----------



## Chloista

Having just finished "Heartsick" by Chelsea Cain, I am reading its sequel, "Sweetheart."


----------



## Jeff

The formatting is a bit wonky but it's quite a good story.


----------



## joanne29

I finished The Road of Lost Innocence and thought it was brave and beautiful, and now I am reading What I Thought I Knew, and love it.





DTB LINKS


----------



## joanne29

Finished What I Thought I knew by Alice Eve Cohen and absolutely loved it! Now I am reading A Little Bit Wicked.





DTB LINKS


----------



## Gary Ponzo

I'm really enjoying Brad Meltzer's "The Book of Fate." He has a natural rythym to his narrative.


----------



## Martel47

I'm catching up on the Enderverse with these two:



and











_--- the image link in the first book was incorrect._


----------



## Martel47

Okay, so I haven't figured out how to do two books in one message with that linkmaker.  

Ender in Exile is the other one I have not yet read.  I'm not messing with the link thing again.


----------



## worktolive

I saw this paranormal romance about werewolves in the Bargain books thread and since I've read a couple of Regency romances from this author that were good, I picked it up. I enjoyed it. It is still $2.62, but it would have been worth it even if I'd paid the normal price.

Pride Mates:


----------



## mlewis78

I'm reading *Legacy of Secrecy* by Lamar Waldron with Thom Hartmann.



I have the hardcover that I bought over a year ago. I had clicked the link requesting for kindle for a weeks and weeks and then caved in and bought the hardcover. It's available in kindle (overpriced, of course) and paperback formats now. Their previous book, *Ultimate Sacrifice*, is 9.99 for Kindle.


----------



## scottnicholson

David H. Burton's Second Coming--strong command of language and cool ideas











Scott


----------



## Imogen Rose

Stormy said:


> I'm a little over halfway through the 9th book of the sookie stackhouse series. only one more book and then I'm done with that series.


There are at least four more to come (info from her FB site)!


----------



## Imogen Rose

I am reading The Merry Go Round by Donna Faz.... great book!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Merry-Go-Round-ebook/dp/B002ZNJL78/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1276883928&sr=1-1


----------



## Merlilu

A little more than 1/2 way thru The PASSAGE.  If you're a fan of post apocalyptic fiction - this is great.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Imogen Rose said:


> I am reading The Merry Go Round by Donna Faz.... great book!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Merry-Go-Round-ebook/dp/B002ZNJL78/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1276883928&sr=1-1


Agreed. I really enjoyed it. I owe you a review, Donna. Just been too lazy busy.


----------



## mistyd107

Just finished:

will Start


----------



## Imogen Rose

Next up is Deed to Death!


----------



## joanne29

I finished A Little Bit Wicked and enjoyed it, and now I am reading A Piece of Cake





DTB LINKS


----------



## 1131

I just started Distant Cousin: Regeneration by Al Past











I enjoyed the 1st 3 Distant Cousin books and, at 15% in, this one promises not to disappoint


----------



## Archer

Just finished:

Weight of Blood and Cost of Betrayal (David Dalglish) 
Xanthan Gumm (Robin Reed) 

Now reading:
Legend of Oescienne: The Finding (Jenna Johnson)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm currently reading _Lord Darcy_, a collection of stories and novel by Randell Garrett.










This is the complete collection of Lord Darcy stories sold by Baen books.

Except from the Baen web site:

"Welcome to a world . . . where Richard the Lion-Hearted did not die in the year 1199, but went on to found the mightiest and most stable empire in history . . . where the laws of Extra-Sensory Perception (ESP) have been codified, but those of physics remain unsuspected ... where magic is a science, and science is an art.

Meet the greatest detective of all time, Lord Darcy, Chief Investigator for the Duke of Normandy, and his assistant, Master Sorcerer Scan O'Lochlainn. In a world where crime and the occult walk hand in hand, a world of murder and magic, they combine occult skills and uncanny powers of deduction to bring criminals to the King's Justice and thwart those who plot against the Realm."

Great stuff. I'm enjoying re-reading these.

http://www.webscription.net/p-255-lord-darcy.aspx

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> I'm currently reading _Lord Darcy_, a collection of stories and novel by Randell Garrett.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the complete collection of Lord Darcy stories sold by Baen books.
> 
> Except from the Baen web site:
> 
> "Welcome to a world . . . where Richard the Lion-Hearted did not die in the year 1199, but went on to found the mightiest and most stable empire in history . . . where the laws of Extra-Sensory Perception (ESP) have been codified, but those of physics remain unsuspected ... where magic is a science, and science is an art.
> 
> Meet the greatest detective of all time, Lord Darcy, Chief Investigator for the Duke of Normandy, and his assistant, Master Sorcerer Scan O'Lochlainn. In a world where crime and the occult walk hand in hand, a world of murder and magic, they combine occult skills and uncanny powers of deduction to bring criminals to the King's Justice and thwart those who plot against the Realm."
> 
> Great stuff. I'm enjoying re-reading these.
> 
> http://www.webscription.net/p-255-lord-darcy.aspx
> 
> Mike


Amazon has a collection of 43 novels and short stories by Garrett for 99 cents. I one-clicked.

http://www.amazon.com/Best-Randall-Garrett-Classics-ebook/dp/B0036R4KI2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1276960115&sr=1-1


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Amazon has a collection of 43 novels and short stories by Garrett for 99 cents. I one-clicked.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Best-Randall-Garrett-Classics-ebook/dp/B0036R4KI2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1276960115&sr=1-1


And well worth it. It doesn't include the Darcy works, though. He's one of those authors I can re-read and enjoy as much as the first time.

Three of the novels are part of a series.... you might look them up on fantasticfiction to read them in order. _Supermind_, _The Impossibles_, and one other (_Brain Twister_?). They are listed under "Mark Phillips".

Mike


----------



## MLPMom

I think I am going to start the Thirteenth Tale, I just started the sample and unless it get progressively worse then I am pretty sure I will be purchasing the book.


----------



## LoriAnderson

I just finished "World Without End" by Ken Follett (LOVED IT) , and am now reading "A Man in Full" by Tom Wolfe.  BTW, I'm new to the Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats

LoriAnderson said:


> I just finished "World Without End" by Ken Follett (LOVED IT) , and am now reading "A Man in Full" by Tom Wolfe. BTW, I'm new to the Kindle.


Hi Lori! I knew I'd get you here eventually! You should start a thread in the Introductions & Welcomes board:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,3.0.html


----------



## marianneg

I finished 







for the quasi-official reading game. I highly recommend it.

Today I'm starting 







.


----------



## Jeff

Based upon Geoff Thomas's recommendation I just started _The Ryel Saga_ by Carolyn Kephart.


----------



## Neekeebee

Just finished  and immediately started , the book next in this cozy mystery series starring a golden retriever. Enjoying the series very much.

(Note: DTB links; I just like these covers better.)

N


----------



## Maxx

I just started listening to:


----------



## Tracey

Just finished The Killing Room and loved it.

Just started Wicked Lovely and couldn't put it down. I love the writers that portray Faeries as mean, rather than nice little things that live in our garden. Although I think I will keep my 3 year old thinking that they are nice little things that live in the garden lol.


----------



## Taborcarn

Finished up with:
  and 

Now working on:
 and  (in audiobook)

I also attended my first book signing this weekend, and received a personalized copy of Nelson DeMille's "The Lion"


----------



## Maxx

I just started:

DTB link

It was a freebie a while back, good so far...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Maxx said:


> I just started:
> 
> DTB link
> 
> It was a freebie a while back, good so far...


I started it and it is good, but I'm not in the mood for it right now.


----------



## HelenSmith

I gave up on American Wife about 2/3 in.

I have picked up The Third Policeman by Flann O'Brien (print edition), Gods Behaving Badly







by Marie Phillips, and a time travel book by an Indie author called Kathy Bell. The book is called Regression







and I'm not sure whether or not she's a kindle boards author - at any rate I have never come across her on here. But the book is really gripping with an interesting story so far (I'm about half way through), and there's an interesting dynamic with a strong female lead surrounded by men who think they're much cleverer than she is but seem likely to be proved wrong. It's only 93 cents, which is ridiculously cheap.

After that I'm looking forward to reading some books by authors who are on here - I've got Thin Blood by Vicky Tyley, The Merry-Go-Round by Donna Fasano, and Ed Patterson's Jade Owl, too.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm 20% into The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks by Rebecca Skloot. Interesting history.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

I've just finished _A Whispered Name_ (my review's at the link).

I've just started the latest Lindsey Davis "Falco" book, _Nemesis_. I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## joanne29

I could get through A Piece of Cake, for some reason, though it was well done. I finished The Gift which was wonderful, and I am reading Home Safe and The Dead Don't Dance and loving them both so far.









DTB LINKS


----------



## Cindy416

Taborcarn said:


> )
> 
> I also attended my first book signing this weekend, and received a personalized copy of Nelson DeMille's "The Lion"


I LOVE Nelson DeMille, and am currently reading _The Lion_. John Corey is great, and I've already laughed out loud and highlighted some parts that I want to re-read. Would love to have a book signed by N.D.


----------



## chilady1

*Just finished: *











*Now starting:*


----------



## Indy

Right now, like this week and probably next, I'm trying to read everything in the Wizard of Oz series.  I had this annoying feeling when I read Wicked that it referenced a lot more than the movie.  I want the whole background, then I'll pick up Wicked again and see what I think of it.


----------



## Taborcarn

Cindy416 said:


> I LOVE Nelson DeMille, and am currently reading _The Lion_. John Corey is great, and I've already laughed out loud and highlighted some parts that I want to re-read. Would love to have a book signed by N.D.


He was very funny and interesting to listen to at the signing. During the Q&A, someone had asked him if he was for or against e-readers. He had a pretty neutral stance, saying that he didn't like that they would end up hurting independent bookstores (we were at one) but he did like that it seemed to get more young people interested in reading, and that they make it easier for people to find his older books that are out of print.

I mentioned to him when I went up for my copy that it was because of the Kindle that I was there at all, since I've gone from reading about 4 books a year to about 4 books a month since getting my Kindle, and a good portion of those were still purchased in paper format.


----------



## VictoriaP

Well, since today turned out to be spectacularly crappy on several fronts, I decided to toss my resolution to read something from my TBR pile. Instead, I bought the last of the In Death novellas, the only one I hadn't read:











I hate anthologies, never end up reading anything other than the ONE story I bought them for, but I really needed the pick me up, and Missing In Death was the only story in the series that I hadn't yet read. In spite of the price--which is silly for a 100 page or so novella, since that's all I'm reading--it definitely did its job. I feel much better already for having spent the last hour reading it! LOL

Now I suppose I'll go back to work on those darn collections, and finish that task before finishing the other books I have in process. After that will be time enough for the 70+ book TBR pile....


----------



## R. M. Reed

I'm reading the redoubtable Ed Patterson's "The Jade Owl." It makes me laugh sometimes, and is a fun adventure.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

R. Reed said:


> I'm reading the redoubtable Ed Patterson's "The Jade Owl." It makes me laugh sometimes, and is a fun adventure.


----------



## Aravis60

I'm reading 







and really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Currently reading William Hope Hodgson's _Carnacki, the Ghost Finder_. It's a collection of stories first published in 1913. I'm enjoying them more than I thought I would.

Public domain, downloadable from mobileread.com:

PRC (Mobi) format: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87376
ePub format: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87374

It has the illustrations!

Mike


----------



## Stormy

Finally figured out the link maker!


----------



## joanne29

I finished The Dead Don't Dance and thought it was good not great, and am starting Songs for the Missing.





DTB LINKS


----------



## stacydan

Just finished Rogue Wave by Maureen Miller - Loved it! Great story, great characerts, great price!










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00200JVTO/ref=cm_cr_mts_prod_img


----------



## scottnicholson

You might already know about this one, but I just finished it, three bloody thumbs up! Taut, intimate, and dramatic mystery. A little interview is at http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com 











Scott


----------



## Victorine

scottnicholson said:


> You might already know about this one, but I just finished it, three bloody thumbs up! Taut, intimate, and dramatic mystery. A little interview is at http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


Aaah, yes, I read that one. I really liked it too. 

Vicki


----------



## Erika

Neil Gaiman's /Neverwhere/, about a parallel city that exists underneath of London, a world structured according to stations in the Underground & stuck in several different times (from Romans to Victorians). I really enjoyed this. I'll never take the metro the same way again & now I'm going to make up weird places that link to the various stops and stations on my usual route.  Excellent world-building.

(I did find the plot itself a bit disappointing [standard whodunit/revenge for murdered family] but I was reading avidly anyway to discover more about the world of London Below.)


----------



## AlexJouJou

Right now I'm reading two ARC's and the Sookie Stackhouse series (I'm on Book 3!)











and











Plus


----------



## izzy

The Passage


----------



## Stormy

AlexJouJou said:


> Right now I'm reading two ARC's and the Sookie Stackhouse series (I'm on Book 3!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus


the sookie stackhouse novels are pretty good. I've read all 10 and have set of short stories to read.


----------



## patrisha w.

jmiked said:


> I'm currently reading _Lord Darcy_, a collection of stories and novel by Randell Garrett.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the complete collection of Lord Darcy stories sold by Baen books.
> 
> Except from the Baen web site:
> 
> "Welcome to a world . . . where Richard the Lion-Hearted did not die in the year 1199, but went on to found the mightiest and most stable empire in history . . . where the laws of Extra-Sensory Perception (ESP) have been codified, but those of physics remain unsuspected ... where magic is a science, and science is an art.
> 
> Meet the greatest detective of all time, Lord Darcy, Chief Investigator for the Duke of Normandy, and his assistant, Master Sorcerer Scan O'Lochlainn. In a world where crime and the occult walk hand in hand, a world of murder and magic, they combine occult skills and uncanny powers of deduction to bring criminals to the King's Justice and thwart those who plot against the Realm."
> 
> Great stuff. I'm enjoying re-reading these.
> 
> http://www.webscription.net/p-255-lord-darcy.aspx
> 
> Mike


THANKS! I love the Lord Darcy stories!

Patrisha


----------



## AlexJouJou

chilady1 said:


> *Just finished: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now starting:*


Cool. I've never even seen these. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Stormy

I am currently reading this










More specifically this


----------



## romac




----------



## threeundertwo

Indy said:


> Right now, like this week and probably next, I'm trying to read everything in the Wizard of Oz series. I had this annoying feeling when I read Wicked that it referenced a lot more than the movie. I want the whole background, then I'll pick up Wicked again and see what I think of it.


My son was so glad he read The Wizard of Oz before we saw the musical Wicked. He understood a lot of the bits that weren't in the movie, like the colored glasses.

I hope you got the free set? I think I downloaded them from The Magic Catalog.

I just finished 









And now I'm reading 







which I got for free a while back. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Neekeebee

Following the _Rolling Stone_/General McChrystal incident this week, I decided to move  to the top of my TBR list. Written in 1990 for _The New Yorker_, it's a fascinating look at the complicated and, at times, deceptive relationship between a journalist and his subject. About 1/2 way through. Alas, not Kindle-ized.

N 

Edited to add: Re-read my post. Just to be absolutely clear, I am in _no_ way even hinting that the general is a murderer.


----------



## worktolive

Busy reading weekend for me. I just finished one of Lisa Kleypas' Wallflower books (which I'm actually reading out of sequence, something I normally never do):











Also read a very sweet contemp. romance featuring cowboys and some good lovin from Carina Press, the new Harlequin epublishing company that just launched this month. Carina is trying to find new authors and publish stories that are just a bit different in the Romance, PNR, and Romantic suspense genres. Several of their books have caught my eye and I've read a few excerpts that were good. If you like these genres, you should check them out. Plus, because they are owned by Harlequin, they are actually reasonable about their ebook prices and aren't trying to screw consumers the way the large publishing companies are. This was a full-length novel for $3.99.











Finally, this afternoon, I'm planning to read The Iron King, a YA novel about the Fae that's gotten great press:


----------



## JimC1946

I just started Maria Schneider's new Sedona O'Hala book, Executive Retention (A Sedona O'Hala Mystery)







. This is the second book in the series, and I loved the first one ("Executive Lunch").


----------



## 5711

Just finished A Trace of Smoke







, which I liked a lot, and I'm starting Spies of the Balkans







by Alan Furst.

Anything that's set in the middle of last century and has to do with crime and espionage, war and dictatorship, I'll read it -- I read what I like to write, I guess.


----------



## talleylynn

This is an interesting book in the thriller/adventure genre. I'm at 50% and enjoying the story. It has good reviews and is only $3.99.


----------



## izzy

The Passage by Jusin Cronin
Betrayed by P.C. Cast and Kristen Cast


----------



## MinaVE

Now reading: The Girl who Kicked the Hornet's Nest. 

I usually don't read series books consecutively like this (I like having something to look forward to) but couldn't help it for Stieg Larsson's Millennium books.


----------



## Jeff

Not quite finished with:



Beautifully written, by the way.

Next book:


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just finished reading:











First of two books featuring the character of Pepper Keane, private detective. I enjoyed this one quite a bit, and will get the second when the price drops a bit more.

Mike


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish Red Chaser

will Start


----------



## ldidge

Just finished:

Daring to Dream by Nora Roberts (book 1 of the Dream Trilogy)  Very good.

Reading now:

When Angels Cry by Maria Rachel Hooley

I don't know how to copy the cover of the book!

Linda
NJ


----------



## Aravis60

Just finished 









but I read a DTB that I borrowed from the library because I didn't want to pay $12.99 for the kindle edition. 
Now I'm starting


----------



## Tracey

Arabis -I hope you like Rhe Forgotten Garden. It is one of my favourite books.

Just finished Wicked Lovely (loved it) then started Girl On The Swing. Not too sure about this one yet but will persevere with it for a bit.


----------



## EllenR

Jeff said:


> Not quite finished with:
> 
> Next book:


I'd love to hear what you think of this after!


----------



## ErichSysak

I've gone back to re-discover a bunch of old crime writers: Ross McDonald, John D. McDonald and Agatha Christie so far. Any suggestions?


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

ErichSysak said:


> I've gone back to re-discover a bunch of old crime writers: Ross McDonald, John D. McDonald and Agatha Christie so far. Any suggestions?


Ngaio Marsh, Dorothy L. Sayers, and Margery Allingham are, with Christie, sometimes called "the Queens of Crime", so you might enjoy these other ladies' work. Fortunately they tended to be prolific, so there's plenty to choose from!


----------



## Jeff

EllenR said:


> I'd love to hear what you think of this after!


Okay.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ErichSysak said:


> I've gone back to re-discover a bunch of old crime writers: Ross McDonald, John D. McDonald and Agatha Christie so far. Any suggestions?


Rex Stout is starting to show up in ebook. If you haven't read the Nero Wolfe books before, I suggest staying away from the 3-in-1's. You can't get the full flavor of Wolfe and Archie in a novella. _The Doorbell Rang_ is one of the best.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Rex Stout is starting to show up in ebook. If you haven't read the Nero Wolfe books before, I suggest staying away from the 3-in-1's. You can't get the full flavor of Wolfe and Archie in a novella. _The Doorbell Rang_ is one of the best.


Seconded.  

Mike


----------



## Imogen Rose

I've just finished NO GOOD DEED by Mary McDonald... great read!!

Not sure which one to go on to next...


----------



## Maker

I'm reading Confessions of an Ugly Stepsister by Gregory Maguire. Enjoying it -- although I know the ending. Ha.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Maker said:


> I'm reading Confessions of an Ugly Stepsister by Gregory Maguire. Enjoying it -- although I know the ending. Ha.


I'd be interested in your take on that one. I didn't care much for Wicked, but loved Son of a Witch and Lion Among Men (go figure).

Ed Patterson


----------



## HelenSmith

I started The Merry-Go-Round last night. I really like the warm, witty style of the writing.

re: Ngaio Marsh, Dorothy L. Sayers, Margery Allingham, Agatha Christie - those names bring back memories. I read most of Christie's books and several of the others when I was younger. I'd love to go back to them.

What was The Passage by Justin Cronin like, Izzy? People are raving about it (in a good way!).

_--- fixed ebook link_


----------



## Jennifer Cassidy

With Elana Kagan in front of the Senate for confirmation to the Supreme Court, I downloaded Paul Levine's classic legal thriller "9 Scorpions."

I'm halfway through, and it's a terrific, fast-paced, hot read about a conspiracy to steal a case by having a hot female law clerk seduce the newest and youngest Justice. According to the promo stuff on Amazon, the book was the basis for "First Monday," the CBS show starring James Garner as the Chief Justice.

When I'm done, I plan on reading Levine's "To Speak for the Dead."


----------



## skyblue

Aravis60 said:


> Just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I read a DTB that I borrowed from the library because I didn't want to pay $12.99 for the kindle edition.
> Now I'm starting


I loved The House at Riverton by Kate Morton. I think I'll check out The Forgotten Garden.

I finished *Girl in Translation*. It was a *GREAT* book! I loved it.


----------



## Merlilu

HelenSmith - I just finished the Passage and absolutely loved it....in the tradition of The Stand, etc.  can't wait for #2 to come out.


----------



## corkyb

I'm reading Sacred in Death, so no housecleaning for the next three days.  I'm already exhausted from lack of sleep.  The In Death series do that to me.


----------



## SimonWood

I'm reading Chris Grabenstein's MIND SCRAMBLERS.  It's #5 in the Jon Ceepak series.  It's a mystery set in Atlantic City.  I think I know where the story is going, which means I'm totally wrong.


----------



## Lyndl

Currently reading The Eyre Affair by Jasper Fforde.  I'm struggling, I like the premise but I'm not fond of the style.  It seems a bit lightweight, I prefer something I can really get my teeth into . It's really hard to take it seriously when the main character's boss is named Braxton Hicks !!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just finished:











Another very entertaining read from Frank Tuttle. I look forward to each new title that is released.

Mike


----------



## drhetal1

i m reading wheel of time book 4 The Shadow Rising.. its an amazing book.. takes me to entire different place.. alas i have it in rather small fonts.. making it great effort to read it.. i m trying to get it in bigger fonts in paper back ..


----------



## Stormy

drhetal1 said:


> i m reading wheel of time book 4 The Shadow Rising.. its an amazing book.. takes me to entire different place.. alas i have it in rather small fonts.. making it great effort to read it.. i m trying to get it in bigger fonts in paper back ..


That is what my husband is reading right now when i let him borrow my kindle


----------



## J.M Pierce

I just started reading _Specimen Days _ by Michael Cunningham. So far it's a very dark picture, but I am enjoying it!


----------



## HelenSmith

Thanks for the tip about Justin Cronin's The Passage, Merlilu. I think I might pick up a copy.


----------



## Jeff

EllenR said:


> I'd love to hear what you think of this after!


If you like horror you'll love _Endurance_ by Jack Kilborn.


----------



## EllenR

Jeff said:


> If you like horror you'll love _Endurance_ by Jack Kilborn.


Excellent! Thanks.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I slipped up and stopped telling you what I was reading in late Jan.
So now I am going to try to get caught up because some of the authors really deserve to be mentioned.

Let's start with Jeff Hepple's Home of the Brave











I don't think you can get any better (this close to July 4th) than American History, a good story, well told.


----------



## geoffthomas

So I follow up American History with England's War of the Roses.

Margaret Lake's Catherine and the Captain











Gertie followed up Ariana's Pride nicely with this even better story.


----------



## geoffthomas

So I read yet another historical novel, one about the early american colonies

White Seed: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke by Paul Clayton











I have heavily recommended this book also elsewhere.


----------



## Aravis60

Lyndl said:


> Currently reading The Eyre Affair by Jasper Fforde. I'm struggling, I like the premise but I'm not fond of the style. It seems a bit lightweight, I prefer something I can really get my teeth into . It's really hard to take it seriously when the main character's boss is named Braxton Hicks !!


LOL. I just finished this one and I have to admit that some of the names made me roll my eyes.


----------



## HelenSmith

I read The Eyre Affair a couple of weeks ago - I hadn't read any of his others. It's relentlessly jokey, isn't it? It has some neat ideas in it, though. I must admit, I like a pun.


----------



## freelantzer

I am reading _The Catcher in the Rye_ (not available on Kindle ), and _Mansfield Park_. I also need to reread King's _On Writing _ but I don't plan to pay more for the Kindle version than the paper version (darn Penguin! ).


----------



## MichelleR

I've decided to Deja a Vu. 

I recently accepted this book through the Vine program:











I devoured it and loved it. I found it to be an intelligent read that dealt very solidly with Victorian sexual repression, which the Stoker novel was steeped in. I didn't love the title, because the story is Mina Harker's and Dracula doesn't get all that much "screen time," but loves the alternate explanation of events and that the scariest parts were solidly a result of the choices made by the human characters. Feminist in a good way.

So, guess what? There's another book offered through Vine with the same basic concept.











I know, right? I'm only a little into this, but so far -- while good -- it's more of a beach read/historical romance and asking less of me as a reader. Still think it'll end up being a recommendation and seems to be the better rated overall of the two, but the first one has impressed me more so far. Still, early in this book. I will say that the title is more appropriate, while similar to the other, in that it acknowledges the main character is Mina and not the Count. 

Would love to know which book was first, was it all a coincidence, etc.


----------



## ScottLCollins




----------



## geoffthomas

So in the last 6 months I also read The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown.
Like all Dan's work, some neat facts and some silly non-facts.
But a quick-read as always.


----------



## geoffthomas

I also read Rage of Angels by Sidney Sheldon.
I got this book when it was offered for $0.00.
Never read it before.
Saw the movie on TV, of course.
Must say that I would not pay the current retail for it.
And will only go get some more of his work if I run out of anyone else to read.
Not that it was bad, just not my kind of fun.


----------



## geoffthomas

You know that I read a lot, and I told you that I have not been in this thread for 6 months.

Ok, A Proper Pursuit by Lynn Austin











This started out a little slow. And it is set in late-19th-century Illinois about a young woman from a small town who goes to Chicago. It is a "mystery" and eventually a love story. The author made the 1893's World Fair seem real to me, as if it were happening now. What I felt made the book special is that it discusses the condition of women in the 1890s. There is a grandmother deeply involved in religious evangelism and good works, a great-aunt who is deeply involved in obtaining the vote for women and a great-aunt who is lost in the memory of her dead husband, and a great-aunt who want nothing more than for our young lady to "marry well". Our young lady is a budding private detective who has read a lot of dime-novels and admires the Pinkertons.

So you see, this book, while a little on the fluff side, managed to entertain even me.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Neekeebee

geoffthomas said:


> I also read Rage of Angels by Sidney Sheldon.
> I got this book when it was offered for $0.00.
> Never read it before.
> Saw the movie on TV, of course.
> Must say that I would not pay the current retail for it.
> And will only go get some more of his work if I run out of anyone else to read.
> Not that it was bad, just not my kind of fun.


I'm enjoying reading through your reviews, Geoff!

Have to agree with you about Sheldon. I read and enjoyed several of his books about 20 years ago, but have only read two recently. The first made me wonder if my Kindle copy was missing a few pages at the end. (I purchased it from Amazon, but the formatting was so poor, I suspect it was pirated.) I ran down to the local bookstore and confirmed that nope, that's indeed how Sheldon ended the book.

Then I read _Rage of Angels_, and it read like


Spoiler



just before the last chapter, there was a whole section that went missing.


 Not sure if my tastes have changed or if that's how his books are. 

N


----------



## Taborcarn

I finished up with:
 and 

Still working on:
 and  (in audiobook)


----------



## Anne

Taborcarn said:


> I finished up with:
> and
> 
> Still working on:
> and  (in audiobook)


How did you like the Passage.


----------



## Taborcarn

I'm about 75% into it and I'm really enjoying it.  It was a bit slow going each time they went to introduce new characters, but once the setting gets established things get moving again.  Definitely a gripping read.


----------



## geoffthomas

I was one of the many who read In Her Name: The Legend of the Sword by our own Michael Hicks.
What can I say about an author who makes us all smile with his posts here on KB?
And how much more can be said about this incredible series?
Every book becomes the "best yet".











Just get it and read it - if there is anyone left who hasn't.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Anne

Taborcarn said:


> I'm about 75% into it and I'm really enjoying it. It was a bit slow going each time they went to introduce new characters, but once the setting gets established things get moving again. Definitely a gripping read.


 I will put it on my TBR List.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I'm working on The Home and the World, a novel by the poet Rabindranath Tagore. I must say I'm finding it slow going -- the three main characters seem more to stand for concepts than to be actual, interesting people. OTOH, the plot is a bit "Dangerous Liaisons goes to India," and I dare say I will keep reading to see how things play out. I'll be glad to be done with it, though.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm reading a biography of Mary Todd Lincoln by Jean Baker. I think I posted this a while back, but I didn't start reading it until this week.


----------



## Anne

mlewis78 said:


> I'm reading a biography of Mary Todd Lincoln by Jean Baker. I think I posted this a while back, but I didn't start reading it until this week.


Let me know how you like it .


----------



## Karen Fenech

I'm reading the Amanda Quick books and I'm enjoying them.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Last night I started 









I am really enjoying it and it was a great price!


----------



## geoffthomas

So I read Right Ascension by David Derrico (another KB resident author).











This is an interesting story about ethics actually. A small super spaceship comes and may destroy all humanity because of an action that was taken in the past.
Not the best SciFi book around, not the best written. But a good read nonetheless. Certainly worth the $.79 it now sells for. I have purchased the follow-on book to read more, so I kinda enjoyed it. I won't finish a bad book. And I almost always try to finish. If I finish a book and don't like it, I surely won't go back for more.
David's work is worth reading and pondering over.


----------



## geoffthomas

So Time Storm 2012: Atlantis and the Mayan Prophecy [Kindle Edition] by Juliann Farnsworth.

Hmmm. Mix Bermuda Triangle with Atlantis with endoftheworld and a Captain Nemo-type. Give us a handsome hunk, a beautiful deadly woman and a sidekick. Ok story. Not up to the description given. 
I won't say don't read it - I did. And I enjoyed most of it.
Just don't expect too much.


----------



## geoffthomas

The Static of the Spheres [Kindle Edition] by Eric Kraft.

This is a novella - 20,000 words - 96 pages in paperback.











"Peter Leroy recalls his maternal grandfather's attempt to build a shortwave radio" 
some ideas don't deserve to be a "book".
but they do deserve to be written about and read.
There is a sweet spirit conveyed in this piece that is worth the time.
It currently costs $0.00.
I spent that and my time to read it.
You might enjoy it.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am going to recommend Cyberdrome [Kindle Edition] by Joseph Rhea who is a KB resident author.











The product description on Amazon is incredibly brief and does not really do the work justice. Besides being brief it does not entice.
This is kind of a Tron-type story.
However, there are many layers and a lot of symbolism.
You will want to read it just because it is a great book to discuss - I would love to see a book klub for it.
I am afraid of describing it because I might easily give you the wrong impression. I am glad I read it.


----------



## mistyd107

about to 

Finished yesterday "the time of my life"


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Just finished:











Enjoyed it. Wrote too much about it here on the KB and Amazon.

Followed that up with:











Fantastic collection of short stories. Some are only vaguely unsettling, but a couple (Shiners, Cold Call) were just perfect.

David Dalglish


----------



## scottnicholson

I come here to rave about Freaky Green Eyes and David has made me blush--thanks, sir.

Freaky Green Eyes is a powerful, dark young-adult novel by Joyce Carol Oates but plenty brave enough for adults.

Scott


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I recently finished _Containment_ by Christian Cantrell. . . .I believe he's a member-author here but I couldn't find his thread for this book.









Anyway, it was quite good. . . .an interesting premise, very well written. The point in time switched a little unexpectedly a couple of times in the beginning from NOW to BEFORE and back, so there was a touch of confusion in a couple of places, but ultimately it became easy to tell which was which. I would recommend it especially at the current price of 99¢.


----------



## mlewis78

Anne said:


> Let me know how you like it .


 (Mary Todd Lincoln by Jean Baker)

Liking this a lot and more as I get further into it. It's very well researched and the author packs a lot into some sentences. (I'd probably not do well on a quiz.) The very beginning is not as interesting to me and is about Mary's parents' backgrounds. There is a lot about the cultural practices of the era, particularly concerning single and married women.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

You catch the review on Amazon/Red Church thread in the Book Corner, Scott? Your novel got me thinking, and that alone was rather fun. I probably got a bit wordy, though. And I still swear that Livers can't be scary.

Oh, and currently reading:











David Dalglish


----------



## JCBeam

Just finished  (DTB) and  (Kindle), both of which were excellent. Now onto *Sarah's Key* (can't find link).


----------



## planet_janet

I'm currently reading The Passage by Justin Cronin.


----------



## HelenSmith

I have started A Short History of Tractors in Ukranian by Marina Lewycka. I had resisted it up til now because for some reason I had thought it would have a relentlessly humorous slightly brittle tone. I can't say what I based that on - just the title and the cover, I think. A couple of people had recommended it to me... Anyway, I'm only just beginning it but I'm enjoying it.

Hey, Happy Independence Day weekend to all of you in the US. I hope you're all having fun.


----------



## jaspertyler

On iPad (Kindle for iPad)











on audio:


----------



## Neekeebee

HelenSmith said:


> I have started A Short History of Tractors in Ukranian by Marina Lewycka. I had resisted it up til now because for some reason I had thought it would have a relentlessly humorous slightly brittle tone. I can't say what I based that on - just the title and the cover, I think. A couple of people had recommended it to me... Anyway, I'm only just beginning it but I'm enjoying it.
> 
> Hey, Happy Independence Day weekend to all of you in the US. I hope you're all having fun.


I read that one a couple of years ago, and really enjoyed it! Definitely stick with it till the end.

N


----------



## drenee

Audio version.


----------



## Anne

mlewis78 said:


> (Mary Todd Lincoln by Jean Baker)
> 
> Liking this a lot and more as I get further into it. It's very well researched and the author packs a lot into some sentences. (I'd probably not do well on a quiz.) The very beginning is not as interesting to me and is about Mary's parents' backgrounds. There is a lot about the cultural practices of the era, particularly concerning single and married women.


Thanks for letting me know. It sounds good. Another book for my TBR List.


----------



## Candee15

Neekeebee said:


> Just finished  and immediately started , the book next in this cozy mystery series starring a golden retriever. Enjoying the series very much.
> 
> (Note: DTB links; I just like these covers better.)
> 
> N


Have you read Donna Ball's Ladybug Farm books? They're wonderful!


----------



## sbaum4853

Finished The Passage a bit ago. Loved it. Totally blew me away.

Now reading:



Like it so far.


----------



## HelenSmith

Thanks, Neekeebee


----------



## Jeff

Reading The City & The City for the Quasi-Official Book Game Klub. It's very unusual.


----------



## Frank Martin

I just finished Elmore Leonard's 'Road Hogs'.  It is a semi-sequel to 'Out of Site'.  An excellent book, one of his best.


----------



## Stormy

freelantzer said:


> I am reading _The Catcher in the Rye_ (not available on Kindle ), and _Mansfield Park_. I also need to reread King's _On Writing _ but I don't plan to pay more for the Kindle version than the paper version (darn Penguin! ).


I have a copy of catcher in kindle format that i converted. I could email it.


----------



## Stormy

I'm currently reading










It is from the perspective of Terry Mcaleb who is mentioned in some of the HArry Bosch Novels but this does not have Harry. If you have read the ones with Terry before this is a must read because it gives a lot of his back story.

I am also reading 










this one i read a chapter here and there but not real actively reading it. Got this book back when it was free in fact it was the first kindle book I bought.


----------



## scottnicholson

Reading JINX by Meg Cabot (actually, listening on audio). Engaging YA, looks like it is going to get a little witchy.

Scott


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Last night I started [re]reading David McCullough's 1776. It's one of the best history books I've ever read, not dry at all and very story-like. Also, even though I'm more of a history fan than a lot of people, I learned all sorts of things about the American Revolution that had eluded me before. And, of course, this seems like a good weekend for it.


----------



## Stormy

scottnicholson said:


> Reading JINX by Meg Cabot (actually, listening on audio). Engaging YA, looks like it is going to get a little witchy.
> 
> Scott


It's a good book. I'm a big meg cabot fan.


----------



## Maxx

I just started listening to:



and I am going to savor it. I loved the first two books and am sad that this is the last one.


----------



## drenee

My mom (who is not a KB member) just finished this book and wanted me to post how much she loved it. 
(In the last couple of days she's called me at least 6 times to inform me of her pleasure.) 
She's started the second one in the series.


----------



## libbyfh

I'm probably the only person I know who's started STILL LIFE three times... and couldn't get past the first 10 pages. Anyone else feel that way? It's such a highly praised book, and my mystery book club is reading it too that I'm wondering what's wrong with me... if you've read it, should I keep going? Does it pick up?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

libbyfh said:


> I'm probably the only person I know who's started STILL LIFE three times... and couldn't get past the first 10 pages.


Sometimes that just happens. I started Vonda McIntyre's _Dreamsnake_ three or four times before it hooked me. It was an award-winning novel, but it just didn't do anything for me. Then I picked it up again after several years and couldn't put it down. It's now a favorite of mine.

It just happens.

Mike


----------



## geoffthomas

So I got around to reading Lonely is the Soldier by our own Jeffry Hepple.











All books by Jeff are incredible.

This one is not only one of his best it is his latest.

And it is a perfect read for this Fourth of July.

At $2.99 it is also a bargain.

Just sayin......


----------



## Neekeebee

Candee15 said:


> Have you read Donna Ball's Ladybug Farm books? They're wonderful!


No, but I will definitely look into them, now that's I've finished all three of her Raine Stockton books. (Keeping my fingers crossed there will be more!)

N


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

drenee said:


> Audio version.


Deb, how are you liking this? Sounds good, but for the $$$, I guess I'd rather be more sure.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For the July Quasi Official Book Klub http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,59.0.html:
_Seven Days from Sunday_










So far, so very good.... 

Betsy


----------



## J.M Pierce

Just started reading _Powerless_ by Jason Letts. Very, very excited to get into this book.


----------



## Aravis60

Tracey said:


> Arabis -I hope you like Rhe Forgotten Garden. It is one of my favourite books.
> 
> Just finished Wicked Lovely (loved it) then started Girl On The Swing. Not too sure about this one yet but will persevere with it for a bit.


Tracey,
I just finished The Forgotten Garden and it was awesome! 
I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## JCBeam

Just fishished *Sarah's Key* and starting  (Kindle version).


----------



## Stormy

I am reading 










I tend to read a bunch of Micheal Connelly's at once then go awhile without reading any. So I will probably be reading him for awhile.


----------



## Tracey

> Tracey,
> I just finished The Forgotten Garden and it was awesome!
> I'd definitely recommend it.


So glad you liked it. I think it is the best book I have read this year. I went out and bought it for everyone I know lol. I have her other book at home to read but haven't gotten around to it.

PS. Sorry about the typos in my original post, my iphone doesn't like playing nice sometimes


----------



## CJ West

I'm reading The Queen of Patpong, Tim Hallinan. 

This is my first Hallinan novel and I'm really impressed with his writing. This is a fantastic read coming to Hardcover in August. Not sure if it will simultaneously release on Kindle or not. 

CJ


----------



## drenee

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Deb, how are you liking this? Sounds good, but for the $$$, I guess I'd rather be more sure.....


Carol, I liked it. I read the sample on my K a while back but did not want to pay 9.99 for it. I'm pretty sure I got the audiobook on sale. It has kept me guessing, and I have enjoyed the story very much. I will probably listen to it again. 
deb


----------



## Dennis Phillips

I recently got Stephen King's non-fiction work entitled "ON WRITING." I have pasted a link below. There's not only lots of good tips, but also some interesting insights into his life as well. I never knew it, but King said he was drunk almost the entire time he was writing CUJO. His life's turned around now, but it shows what an amazing writer and person he is. You have to admire not just his writing, but also how he's handled personal struggles in his life. As a writer myself, I can relate to what it means to be an addict and a recovering addict. My hat's off to you Mr. King. Great work! Kep doing what you're doing!

http://www.amazon.com/Writing-Memoir-Craft-ebook/dp/B000FC0SIM/ref=sr_1_35?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1278380623&sr=1-35


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

_*On Writing*_ is my Bible. 

Edward C. Patterson
And you thought _who _ wrote the Bible?


----------



## geoffthomas

Sometimes when I am browsing at Amazon, I purchase books that are currently priced at $0.00 to see what they are like.
This is the case with A Gift of Grace by Amy Clipston.
A book about an Amish family (my wife has become especially fond of these) I thought I would try it.
And I found it quit enjoyable. However I will be honest and say that I don't know if I would have paid the $8.99 that it now sells for.
And I am not sure that I will pay that amount for the next book of Amy's.
but it was a good read and you may enjoy it even more than I did.











Just sayin......


----------



## geoffthomas

Here is another book that I picked up because it was priced at $0.00 at that time.











Sheet Music: Uncovering the Secrets of Sexual Intimacy in Marriage by Kevin Leman.
This is a good book if you have any doubts or questions about the subject in the title.

I felt that Dr. Leman deals with the subject very nicely.
I am sure that it won't be the first you have read and it likely won't be the last, but you might enjoy it - no sexploitation here by the way.

It is currently showing as price unknown at Amazon, which is a sure sign that they are changing the price.
Like I said I got if for free.

Just sayin......


----------



## geoffthomas

So you may be getting the impression that I purchase a lot of books for $0.00.
Not really but I do keep an eye out for something to read that I might not otherwise have chosen.
At this price I can afford to "give it a try".
So here is another one.
I have found recently that a number of publishers are making the first book of a series (especially one that is old by now) available for a limited time for free in order to get new readers to become interested in the author and/or the series.
I think this book fell into that category. It is no longer free.

Dead Witch Walking by Kim Harrison was entertaining.











I found the paranormal mystery fun for two reasons, the main character was a witch not a vampire (although she did have a vampire buddy) and that it was really a mystery not a romance. Kinda fun. Especially the pixies that become her friends and their antagonism with Fairies.
You might enjoy this one.
Just sayin.....


----------



## Stormy

this is one I found and converted myself so the formatting is a bit wonky but not enough to not be able to read it. This is the first of this Character I've read although the one I just finished did have a cameo of him.


----------



## Dave Dykema

I'm reading 









It's the sequel to The Prettiest Feathers







and I think I'm actually enjoying it more.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh. . . .I may have to check that out. . . . .I quite liked The Prettiest Feathers







.


----------



## geoffthomas

When Firefly Island was available for $.99 I bought it to see what the "fuss" was about.
It was an enjoyable $.99 read.
But it lacks a lot of polish.
Some of the "marketing" claims it is a woman-as-hero book.
While I like much of the story there are some decisions (especially by the lead character) that are just dumb.
But there also are some neat story threads - like the 4 different peoples (although this has problems sometimes).
And the idea of a sub-class of people "living on the rooftops".
Some other good stuff too.
I would not extoll this too strongly as a female role-model book - go read Luthiel or ElfHunter for that.
But it is a nice read.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

I just finished Under Heaven







by Guy Gavriel Kay. A beautifully-written story set in a fictionalised version of Tang China.


----------



## Tracey

I just finished



I must say that even though I thought it started off a bit slow (and I was ready to put it down), I persevered with it and it turned out to be a really good story. I did think it ended rather abruptly though, but would recommend it.

Started



and so far I am really liking it. I wasn't sure that I would but I am enjoying it so far.


----------



## luvmy4brats

This was released today and I've already finished it:











Yes it's $12.99 and normally I would not pay that much, even for Nora... but today is my mom's birthday and I know she wanted to read it, so I had it sent to her Kindle (and downloaded it myself ) Audible also has it on sale (members only) for $9.95 until July 12 and it's TOTALLY worth that price!

Dogs, lots of dogs... Nora always writes fantastic dogs and once again does an amazing job. I think this is one of my new favorites by her (which is saying a lot because I've read almost every book she's written). Loved the main characters, Fiona & Simon.


----------



## drenee

I started *The Hot Rock* in audible form yesterday. 
I'm still working on *The Pillars of the Earth* on my Kindle. I did not realize this book was 973 pages. I love long books. 
deb


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I am reading Snow Flower and the Secret Fan and loving it!


----------



## scottnicholson

I am reading Debbi Mack's new story collection Five Uneasy Pieces. It's scheduled to be published on July 10. You may know here as the author of the bestselling http://www.amazon.com/Identity-Crisis-ebook/dp/B002BWQ676 Identity Crisis. This collection is just as tough and rocking as the novel!

Scott


----------



## David McAfee

I'm actually reading two books right now: David Dalglish's _The Weight of Blood_ and Scott Nicholson's _Drummer Boy_.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

David McAfee said:


> I'm actually reading two books right now: David Dalglish's _The Weight of Blood_ and Scott Nicholson's _Drummer Boy_.


Well crap. *waves hello to Scott* I think you'll be the one winning out on this time battle 

You're now sandwiched between the two authors you're reading, David. No pressure or anything. We aren't looking over your shoulder.

David Dalglish


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

drenee said:


> I started *The Hot Rock* in audible form yesterday.
> I'm still working on *The Pillars of the Earth* on my Kindle. I did not realize this book was 973 pages. I love long books.
> deb


_*Pillars of the Earth * _ starts I believe this or next weekend as TV series on Starz network. (I don;t get s\Starz, so I'll need to wait for the DVD). I loved this book and the follow-up _*World Without End * _ (same town different century - same glorious length).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I'm reading Remembering the Bones -- I browsed it in a bookstore and didn't buy it at the time, but couldn't stop thinking about it, so got it for the Kindle. So far it's terrific! The author (Frances Itani, I think I have that right) is a poet, and her prose is sparse and beautiful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, so now we are getting closer to being current.
I also read Luthiel's Song: Dreams of the Ringed Vale by Robert Marston Fannéy.











I found this a very interesting book.
One can read this book by itself, although I must admit I immediately spent the money and read the second book too.
Now waiting to read the third, whenever it becomes available.
Here we have a very interesting set of premises.
And a very strong-willed and brave young woman.
Robert has done a very good job of describing a young woman, whom I think is very womanly, but who is also a strong character not just a pretty face.


----------



## geoffthomas

So no surprise here, right?
I read the second book, Luthiel's Song: The War of Mists by Robert Marston Fannéy.











And by the way, I love the cover art.
So this is also very good. Enjoyed it a lot.
But there was a time or two when I thought, Oh how stupid can you be!
But otherwise a good time.
Now for book three?


----------



## geoffthomas

Almost a year ago I purchased His Majesty's Dragon by Naomi Novik.
It was another one of those $0.00 loss-leaders.
You know the publisher offers the older, first book in a series for nothing to get you started.











It liked it but now have to think if I liked it enough to spend $6.29 for each of the subsequent books in the series.
The concept being we are in the middle of the Napoleonic Wars.
And all sides have dragons - the major weapons outside of sailing ships.
And the dragons are smart, in varying degrees - some are puppy dog dumb and some are intellectual tacticians.
But the dragons are almost just like Anne Mccafrey's - they bond with their riders at egg-hatching time and there is no room for a "normal" life.
So we have a story based in England with air wars over the channel between "wings" of dragons.
Very interesting, pretty well written...just not sure yet if I will spend the money.

As an aside: not quite as deep a story as Robin Hobb, but not as dark and depressing either.
Just sayin.....


----------



## CJ West

I just finished an ARC of Tim Hallinan's The Queen of Patpong. 

This was so beautifully written sometimes I forgot it was a thriller. Great read.

CJ


----------



## mistyd107

luvmy4brats said:


> This was released today and I've already finished it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's $12.99 and normally I would not pay that much, even for Nora... but today is my mom's birthday and I know she wanted to read it, so I had it sent to her Kindle (and downloaded it myself ) Audible also has it on sale (members only) for $9.95 until July 12 and it's TOTALLY worth that price!
> 
> Dogs, lots of dogs... Nora always writes fantastic dogs and once again does an amazing job. I think this is one of my new favorites by her (which is saying a lot because I've read almost every book she's written). Loved the main characters, Fiona & Simon.


hmm sounds like I need to move this up I did it did hit my K2 yesterday


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

geoffthomas said:


> Almost a year ago I purchased His Majesty's Dragon by Naomi Novik.
> It was another one of those $0.00 loss-leaders.
> You know the publisher offers the older, first book in a series for nothing to get you started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It liked it but now have to think if I liked it enough to spend $6.29 for each of the subsequent books in the series.
> The concept being we are in the middle of the Napoleonic Wars.
> And all sides have dragons - the major weapons outside of sailing ships.
> And the dragons are smart, in varying degrees - some are puppy dog dumb and some are intellectual tacticians.
> But the dragons are almost just like Anne Mccafrey's - they bond with their riders at egg-hatching time and there is no room for a "normal" life.
> So we have a story based in England with air wars over the channel between "wings" of dragons.
> Very interesting, pretty well written...just not sure yet if I will spend the money.
> 
> As an aside: not quite as deep a story as Robin Hobb, but not as dark and depressing either.
> Just sayin.....


Geofthomas:

Go for them. This is one of the best series I've read in years, and another book comes out in August. I've already preordered it.

Ed Patterson


----------



## derek alvah

Recently finished this...










Now reading this...










Side bar : My oberon World Tree cover should arrive tomorrow. And where do I find part of this story taking place...inside Yggdrasill...the World Tree


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm reading this:











13 authors, each author gets one chapter. It's very entertaining to see what each new author does with the story and how they completely change the story around (without contradicting what a previous author has written) the story itself is only so so. The real fun is watching the twists and turns. I'm about 6-7 chapters in and I'm already feeling sorry for whoever has to wrap up all the loose ends to finish up the story.


----------



## Aravis60

A friend loaned me


----------



## HelenSmith

I went to a reading last night by Joseph O'Connor (one of my favourite authors) and picked up a signed copy of his new one, Ghost Light.

Then I saw a message on the kindle forum from Eddie Stack - who I see has just posted in the Books Bazaar - and was drawn in by a mention of a good NYT review for his book of stories on Ireland. I read the first two stories last night and they are really beautifully written: The West: Stories from Ireland. I would say the book probably wouldn't run to many pages in a print edition (I'm not quite sure) but is priced accordingly. I'd thoroughly recommend it from what I have read so far.


----------



## Jeff

The Half-Orcs (Omnibus, Volume One) by David Dalglish


----------



## melissaj323

Just finished 







.

If you loved the Darkfever series by KMM, I think you will enjoy this series. I loved it, stayed up til midnight reading, then woke up early this morning to finish it.

Now starting


----------



## Maker

I just finished Confessions of an Ugly Stepsister by Jeffrey Maguire. I loved it! For me, it was a great lesson in crafting well-balanced characters. No character was completely evil or good -- the personality layers made each character seem more real and sympathetic -- even the "evil stepmother". I loved the underlying theme of how humans can be so easily manipulated by outward beauty and art. The writing captured the era perfectly yet was still engrossing and didn't slow the flow of the story for me. Highly recommend.

I'm now reading Book of the Dead by Patricia Cornwell -- a huge change of pace but so far so good. I love Kay Scarpetta.


----------



## geoffthomas

I very recently read The Weight of Blood (The Half-Orcs, Book 1) by David Dalglish who is now a KB resident author.











These books are a little dark.
It is somewhat unusual to have the main characters be the "bad guys". Archer has a "dark" bad guy in ElfHunter and she likes him. But the plot follows the exploits of the good guys, who don't all die.

I enjoyed this work. But I have an ability to put aside my expectations and to agree to the rules of how things work in the book the way the author wrote them. Many readers don't do that. They have expectations and stop reading if those are not met.
This book will only meet the expectations of a particular group. I would think that they might appeal to the gothic-inspired vampire readers (and there seem to be a lot of them around right now). But I wonder how long before they mature and stop reading that kind of work and take a few of the metal pieces out of their faces.

Some places in this work are pretty raw. I think the author is not developing character - just providing action. Raymond Feist does the same - he focusses on "tells a good yarn". But his writing is better and his action appeals to a wider audience and his characters are much more likeable and, let's face it readers like to identify with someone in the book. I don't want to identify with either Hurruq or Qurrah. Not sure I even like the elves.

Jacqueline Carey wrote a two book arc called the Sunderling in which she showed both sides of a conflict - and you could like both the classical good guys or you could like the caught-on-the-wrong-side bad guys. It was well done. Because she DID develop the characters and make you like them and enjoy the successes of both sides while also being sorry that someone had to lose (die).

These characters are like the "dark elves" in Feist's books. Only in his books they are the bad guys and eventually they lose - because Pug (and/or his friends) is able to defeat them. In this book, the dark elves are all we are given and I don't like them much. The author almost goes overboard with Hurruq - one more inch and he would be without redeeming qualities and I think Qurruh is already there.

Sorry to be so negative. But I think the author expects that from his readers. 
However the bright side is that this was a unique work with a well-engineered premise. 
Altogether I think that I enjoyed it, but the question is: will I read book 2?


----------



## Aravis60

I'm finally reading


----------



## joanne29

I have finished several books since my last post all of which were so-so except If You Have to Cry Go Outside and Home Safe, which was very good.

 very good

 so-so

 awful

 fair young adult

 wonderful

DTB LINKS


----------



## talleylynn

I'm really enjoying this one. It's a story about family secrets and is narrated by a young girl whose life they affect.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

One of my current reads is Neptune Crossing, by Jeffery Carver (who posts here). It's been a while since I originally read it when it first came out, so I've forgotten enough detail to make it almost like reading a new book.

He has some free downloads at his web site:

http://www.starrigger.net/Downloads.htm

Mike


----------



## Vyrl

Currently reading "Bluestar's Prophecy" in Erin Hunter's 'Warrior's' series. Fun, light read.


----------



## JimC1946

I'm reading Mark David Ledbetter's America's Forgotten History, Part 1: Foundations







. It's very well written and a good buy for only $1.50.


----------



## R. M. Reed

In my recent tour of KBer's books, I am on The Red Cross of Gold I by Brendan Carroll. It has more humor than I expected, and the much vaunted Knights of the Temple are fearsome but not entirely competent. Maybe 800 years of life has made them lose their edge.


----------



## Melonhead

And frankly I'm not sure if I care about her or her "subjects" anymore. Sassy was fun for a while, now it just seems overdone and thoughtless. So I'm glad I'm reading a library DTB and didn't actually invest much here.


----------



## Melonhead

On second thought, maybe I *AM* so shallow that the new cover art is turning me off. Hmmmm.


----------



## Beth O

Just finished:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51uqvRYHMkL._BO2,204,203,200_PIsitb-sticker-arrow-click,TopRight,35,-76_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg

Re this series - IMO, 1st book was good but not great. I didn't think it lived up to the hype. But my husband wanted to read the second one so I bought that for him and read it too. I think the second one was the best of the three, a real page turner and focused on Lisbeth, who is a much more interesting character than Mikhael. If you read the 2nd, you pretty much have to read the 3rd. (If you've read the 2nd, you know what I mean.) The 3rd was more like the 1st--good, but not amazing. For the life of me I really can't figure out the phenomena that is this series. Good, yes. 4-star, definitely. 5-star, not in my opinion. But then again, I don't think "The Help" deserves all the praise it's receiving either. A good book, yes. An amazing book, no.

And just so you all don't think I have nothing good to say, I thought "The Hunger Games" was AMAZING. A real page-turner. A great read.


----------



## DYB

I finally finished "The Meaning of Night" by Michael Cox. It took a while to get through (it's a sizable tome and I've been busy with work), but I just reached the end. It's excellent. Great characters, very intricate plot. Highly recommended. Now I'm trying to decide what to read next...


----------



## lowspark

DYB said:


> I finally finished "The Meaning of Night" by Michael Cox. It took a while to get through (it's a sizable tome and I've been busy with work), but I just reached the end. It's excellent. Great characters, very intricate plot. Highly recommended. Now I'm trying to decide what to read next...


I can't wait to start this. Looks really interesting. if you liked this and have never read any Dan Simmons try


----------



## Quake1028

*Just Finished*









*Now Reading*







*&*


----------



## Stormy

Just finished










Now I am starting


----------



## DYB

lowspark said:


> I can't wait to start this. Looks really interesting. if you liked this and have never read any Dan Simmons try


Thanks for the suggestion! I tried reading "The Terror" about 6 months ago and couldn't get into it. Gave up about 150 pages into it. Is "Drood" better/worse/different?


----------



## lowspark

DYB said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I tried reading "The Terror" about 6 months ago and couldn't get into it. Gave up about 150 pages into it. Is "Drood" better/worse/different?


Drood is really different than The Terror. I liked them both in different ways. Drood is historical fiction about Wilkie Collins and Dickens rivalry/friendship. Wilkie descending slowly into drug induced madness over a period of years and imagining this character Drood haunting him. Drood of course was supposedly the last novel that Dickens was working on when he died. It is long but well written.


----------



## Anne

lowspark said:


> Drood is really different than The Terror. I liked them both in different ways. Drood is historical fiction about Wilkie Collins and Dickens rivalry/friendship. Wilkie descending slowly into drug induced madness over a period of years and imagining this character Drood haunting him. Drood of course was supposedly the last novel that Dickens was working on when he died. It is long but well written.
> [/quote
> 
> Thanks Drood sounds good. Maybe I will get a sample to try.


----------



## lowspark

Anne said:


> lowspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drood is really different than The Terror. I liked them both in different ways. Drood is historical fiction about Wilkie Collins and Dickens rivalry/friendship. Wilkie descending slowly into drug induced madness over a period of years and imagining this character Drood haunting him. Drood of course was supposedly the last novel that Dickens was working on when he died. It is long but well written.
> [/quote
> 
> Thanks Drood sounds good. Maybe I will get a sample to try.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, if you like a good murder mystery/historical fiction with some Victorian drug abuse thrown in than you will love it. I did!
Click to expand...


----------



## joanne29

I finished By Accident and thought it was incredibly well done, and honest. Now I begin Blind Descent my new Non-fiction quest.





DTB LINKS


----------



## SpearsII

And now for something completely different, I have started reading Adam Smith's, _Wealth of Nations._ It is very fascinating. I only have about 600 hundred and some more pages to go after the first chapter.


----------



## Anne

lowspark said:


> Cool, if you like a good murder mystery/historical fiction with some Victorian drug abuse thrown in than you will love it. I did!


I do like that kind of book. Have you read the Lodger? Here is a link to the book. I got the free one. I think you would like it.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Lodger-ebook/dp/B000JQU6WW/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1278852111&sr=1-2


----------



## nobody_important

I just finished reading RED HOT FURY.  It's not available on Kindle tho.  :-(


----------



## lowspark

Anne said:


> I do like that kind of book. Have you read the Lodger? Here is a link to the book. I got the free one. I think you would like it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Lodger-ebook/dp/B000JQU6WW/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1278852111&sr=1-2


No I never read it, downloading now though. Thanks for the reccomend!


----------



## Davidjb

Just finished Bernard Cornwell's The Burning Land and it was pretty good. I do have a soft spot for Saxon/Viking novels though

David


----------



## mlewis78

I've started Terry Pratchett's *Equal Rites*. Finished Mary Todd Lincoln by Jean H. Baker last night.


----------



## Quake1028

*Just Finished*









*Now Reading*







*&*


----------



## Anne

lowspark said:


> No I never read it, downloading now though. Thanks for the reccomend!


You are welcome. I loved this book. I read it in the winter when it was cold. One night while I was reading the heat came on and it scarred me.


----------



## Pencepon

Since my Kindle died last night (*sob*) I picked up The Perfect Mile







and I'm really enjoying it. Not available for Kindle yet, but I recommend it.


----------



## AlexJouJou

NadiaLee said:


> I just finished reading RED HOT FURY. It's not available on Kindle tho. :-(


I quite liked Red Hot Fury.

I'm reading 










And this for the July Reading Game










And











And still with the 
slowly working my way through as I watch True Blood (love the show!)


----------



## romac

Just finished A Game of Thrones. It was the best fantasy novel I've ever read. 

Now I'm on the fence, there were quite a few other books I wanted to read but now I kind of want to start A Clash of Kings... decisions, decisions.


----------



## 911jason

romac said:


> Just finished A Game of Thrones. It was the best fantasy novel I've ever read.
> 
> Now I'm on the fence, there were quite a few other books I wanted to read but now I kind of want to start A Clash of Kings... decisions, decisions.


You may want to continue on with the series since HBO's production based on the books premieres next year... (despite the "2010" on the poster below).

http://www.hbo.com/game-of-thrones/index.html


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Can't freaking wait.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Half-Orc said:


> Can't freaking wait.


I'd like Martin to finish the series first.  Before I reach the clearing at the end of the path.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Author&#039;s Voice

61 Hours by Lee Child


----------



## cherylktardif

I'm currently reading The Dark Tide by Andrew Gross. He never disappoints me.


----------



## DYB

After ploughing through Michael Cox's "The Meaning of Night" I decided to read some short stories next; to feel more productive as I finish each one than I felt reading a huge novel like "Night." So it's Annie Proulx's "Close Range: Wyoming Stories."

I had bought this some time ago. At the moment, sadly, the Kindle edition is more expensive than the paperback.


----------



## 911jason

Author's Voice said:


> 61 Hours by Lee Child


One of my very favorite authors! Great reading choice... and welcome to KB! You should go post in the Welcome area and also in the Book Bazaar about your book! =)


----------



## 5711

*Spies of the Balkans* by Alan Furst. Historical espionage noir thriller set in WWII Greece by an author at the top of his game. Good stuff so far. Plus it makes me oddly hungry for Greek food.


----------



## Taborcarn

I finished up with:
 and  (in audiobook)

Now reading:
 and  (in audiobook)


----------



## stacydan

Just finished - Loved it!










http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Of-Fire-ebook/dp/B003L2008G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1279046575&sr=1-1

30% into:










http://www.amazon.com/October-Breezes-ebook/dp/B002GYWR04/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1279046722&sr=1-1


----------



## geoffthomas

Sometimes I can be enticed to read a short story or novelette.

Such was the case with Of Love and War by our own Margaret Lake (Gertie).











Loved it - what more is there to say. Read anything Margaret Lake writes.
For $.99 it was wonderful.
A young soldier who thinks he knows himself, a younger girl who had a crush on him, the Jersey shore.
Just read it.


----------



## mlewis78

I recognized the cover as being somewhere at the Jersey shore before I read that it indeed was, Geoff.  There are some websites and facebook pages that have a lot of vintage postcards and photos of various beach towns in NJ.  I love this since I grew up in Long Branch.


----------



## JCBeam

Just finished  and about to start  (both on Kindle).


----------



## Taborcarn

mlewis78 said:


> I recognized the cover as being somewhere at the Jersey shore before I read that it indeed was, Geoff. There are some websites and facebook pages that have a lot of vintage postcards and photos of various beach towns in NJ. I love this since I grew up in Long Branch.


Well hello from Eatontown


----------



## DYB

911jason said:


> You may want to continue on with the series since HBO's production based on the books premieres next year... (despite the "2010" on the poster below).
> 
> http://www.hbo.com/game-of-thrones/index.html


Why are the actors' names on that poster written in Russian?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

I have a hunch that is a fan-made poster.

David Dalglish


----------



## AlexJouJou

Half-Orc said:


> I have a hunch that is a fan-made poster.
> 
> David Dalglish


Well whatever it is it made me go and DL the first book. It's only $4.15 on Kindle for anyone who is interested!

It's not my normal genre but it looks interesting..and if I'm learning anything it is that I need to expand my horizons and branch out a bit. Thanks KB!


----------



## DYB

AlexJouJou said:


> Well whatever it is it made me go and DL the first book. It's only $4.15 on Kindle for anyone who is interested!
> 
> It's not my normal genre but it looks interesting..and if I'm learning anything it is that I need to expand my horizons and branch out a bit. Thanks KB!


I also just downloaded the first two. Of course, with about 150 unread books on my Kindle when I will get to these two is an open question.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

AlexJouJou said:


> Well whatever it is it made me go and DL the first book. It's only $4.15 on Kindle for anyone who is interested!
> 
> It's not my normal genre but it looks interesting..and if I'm learning anything it is that I need to expand my horizons and branch out a bit. Thanks KB!


I absolutely love those books. I know they're not for everybody, but for me, it probably is my favorite fantasy series second only to Lord of the Rings.

David Dalglish


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

I'm probably the last person to get around to reading this...
Dawn


----------



## 911jason

DYB said:


> Why are the actors' names on that poster written in Russian?


Because that was the coolest image I could find to post...


----------



## DYB

911jason said:


> Because that was the coolest image I could find to post...


I thought it was some "clever" idea by HBO!


----------



## Stormy

Dawn McCullough White said:


> I'm probably the last person to get around to reading this...
> Dawn


I haven't read it yet


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Stormy said:


> I haven't read it yet


Oh good, someone else. It's beautifully written! Haven't gotten to the ending so I can't recommend it yet, but I suspect I'll be able to in a few days.

Dawn


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Tongues of Serpents by Naomi Novik Book 6 of the Temeraire series and just released today. I'm in Heaven.

​
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Tracey

I loved The Lovely Bones. Even though the subject matter is a bit hard to read about, I still think it is a great book. I saw the movie a couple of weeks ago and really liked it too.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Tracey said:


> I loved The Lovely Bones. Even though the subject matter is a bit hard to read about, I still think it is a great book. I saw the movie a couple of weeks ago and really liked it too.


After reading the first few pages I ended up shelving it for about a week. It upset me probably because I am a mother of a 3yr old and what she wrote really hit home with me. I ended up picking it up again though because the prose is just so good, I wanted to read more.

Dawn


----------



## Quake1028

*Just Finished*









*Now Reading*







*&*


----------



## joanne29

I finished Blind Descent and was blown away, and now I am reading Uncharted Territori, because I am a fan of Tori Spelling.





DTB LINKS


----------



## Indy

ahh, I forgot to recharge my Kindle so last night I started my DTB that I picked up at goodwill: The Satanic Verses.  Very, very, very strange book.


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish









will start


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Indy said:


> ahh, I forgot to recharge my Kindle so last night I started my DTB that I picked up at goodwill: The Satanic Verses. Very, very, very strange book.


I leave me on charge whenever I'm not reading. Still, it lasts (on the DX) for 2 weeks.

Ed Patterson

anyway - Tongues of Serpents has been started and it's wonderful. I couldn't recommend this series (starting with His Majesty's Dragon) more.


----------



## Quake1028

*Just Finished*









*Now Reading*







*&*


----------



## Jeff

_New Coastal Times_ by Donna Callea



_Something Coming, a New Age Thriller Book One: The Sacred Mountain_ by J.M. DeBord


----------



## Tracey

> After reading the first few pages I ended up shelving it for about a week. It upset me probably because I am a mother of a 3yr old and what she wrote really hit home with me. I ended up picking it up again though because the prose is just so good, I wanted to read more.


Dawn - I have a 3 year old too  But I didn't let it affect me as I know a lot of people have. I try not to let books affect me in ways that I can relate them back to real life. There is a movie called "Once were Warriors" that affected me more and that was before I had kids. It actually made me physically sick. I think I learnt from that experience to try not to relate things back to my real life.

Yes the thought of something happening to my girls terrifies me, but I suppose you can't think of the "what if's" especially when you are only reading a book.

Don't know if that quite made sense but that it how I am with things like that.


----------



## mlewis78

Tracey said:


> Dawn - I have a 3 year old too  But I didn't let it affect me as I know a lot of people have. I try not to let books affect me in ways that I can relate them back to real life. There is a movie called "Once were Warriors" that affected me more and that was before I had kids. It actually made me physically sick. I think I learnt from that experience to try not to relate things back to my real life.
> 
> Yes the thought of something happening to my girls terrifies me, but I suppose you can't think of the "what if's" especially when you are only reading a book.
> 
> Don't know if that quite made sense but that it how I am with things like that.


It makes a lot of sense to me. Whenever I relate movies or books to my own life (and sometimes I just can't help it), it's depressing.


----------



## TJ Perkins

I've gotten absorbed in Cinda Williams Chima's new series Seven Realms.  Finished the first book The Demon King.  Waiting for book 2.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Right now I'm reading Jim C. Hines' RED HOOD'S REVENGE.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Tracey said:


> Dawn - I have a 3 year old too  But I didn't let it affect me as I know a lot of people have. I try not to let books affect me in ways that I can relate them back to real life. There is a movie called "Once were Warriors" that affected me more and that was before I had kids. It actually made me physically sick. I think I learnt from that experience to try not to relate things back to my real life.
> 
> Yes the thought of something happening to my girls terrifies me, but I suppose you can't think of the "what if's" especially when you are only reading a book.
> 
> Don't know if that quite made sense but that it how I am with things like that.


Ever since I became I mom I've become so sappy. Doesn't stop me from writing about assassins and vampires though 

Dawn


----------



## chefazn

The Qaunts!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gave up on this one yesterday:











I'd gotten it as a freebie over a year ago. . .it had been on my "to buy" list since I'd read another by him that I enjoyed. I'm glad it was free 'cause I'd not be happy if I'd paid the nearly $10 it's listed at now. It's called "Prague" but I got halfway through, and so far no one had left Budapest. No one had done much in Budapest either. It was very rambly. . . .not very coherent. . . .hard to follow. . ..nothing to like about the characters. . . .so at halfway in I decided I didn't need to waste any more of my life on it.

It was good for helping me fall asleep at night.

Not sure what I'll move on to next. . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

How about *Minsk * or *Warsaw*? 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> I very recently read The Weight of Blood (The Half-Orcs, Book 1) by David Dalglish who is now a KB resident author.
> 
> Altogether I think that I enjoyed it, but the question is: will I read book 2?


I think you should.

I read the omnibus edition, which has all three books in one, and I thought that that the flaws you noted were redeemed in the second two volumes. The work is very dark and extremely violent but that may be what's expected of the genre. It's very far outside of my normal fact-based reading preference, but I was entertained.


----------



## derek alvah

I've finished the second of four books in the "Secrets Of The Immortal Nicholas Flamel" series. 









Now starting book three.


----------



## geoffthomas

How did you like the Magician, I found The Alchemyst to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Tracey

Finished Brood of the Witch Queen and really liked it!!!

Just started Not What She Seems by our own Vicki and so far I have had a hard time putting it down. Great job Vicki.


----------



## ladyknight33

I just read The Malloy Family Series by Beth Williamson.  I had picked up a couple of the books free waaaay bak in November 2009. I read all 7 with a 4 day period. I am not sure of my next book. I am in need of something uplifitng.


----------



## derek alvah

geoffthomas said:


> How did you like the Magician, I found The Alchemyst to be a lot of fun.


I thought it was better. As the story progresses, more famous people from history are introduced as immortals, some good..some evil. I've just started the third book and the story just does not slow down. Very fun reading. If you haven't already, I recommend you move on to the Magician.


----------



## Victorine

Tracey said:


> Finished Brood of the Witch Queen and really liked it!!!
> 
> Just started Not What She Seems by our own Vicki and so far I have had a hard time putting it down. Great job Vicki.


I'm so glad you're enjoying it!!  It puts me on cloud nine when people say they can't put my book down. 

Vicki


----------



## Tracey

You are welcome Vicki.  I am really truly enjoying it.


----------



## askenase13

I have never contributed to this thread. Anyway, I'm halfway through Tempo Rubato (http://www.amazon.com/Tempo-Rubato-ebook/dp/B002MPPOZW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1279293126&sr=1-1). It's a fascinating novel where Mozart is apparently alive in modern day (and possibly Einstein and Edison), being controlled by an evil corporation and on the run from it. (There was a great scene where Mozart engages in a "fiddle" contest in New Orleans where he plays his Stradivarious, that was quite entertaining.)

My only hesitation, and I am enjoying the book, is that it is unusually long (about 600-700 pages) so I am concerned about it losing steam or repeating itself as he and his allies escape the corporation, bring them to justice, etc. (Note that I love long books, but usually in historical fiction not action thrillers.)


----------



## Aravis60

I just finished 









and am starting


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I've just started











_--- added Amazon link_


----------



## scottnicholson

Just finished David H. Burton's The Second Coming--http://www.amazon.com/Second-Coming-Words-Prophecy-ebook/dp/B0037HOR1Q

A polished dark fantasy set in a magical future. Well-crafted and with strong pacing and action.

Scott


----------



## tonyaplank

I just downloaded The Bum Magnet. Figured I'd buy it before Simon & Schuster bumped up the price 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002NX0GDS?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B002NX0GDS


----------



## MariaESchneider

No idea if I will like it yet, but just got this DRB!!! (It's also on Kindle, but this was a gift.) "A Curious Affair" by Melanie Jackson. Paranormal Romance/Urban Fantasy

http://www.amazon.com/A-Curious-Affair-ebook/dp/B001NCDG00/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1279388275&sr=8-2


----------



## 5711

I'm on to *If the Dead Rise Not* by Philip Kerr: http://www.amazon.com/If-Dead-Rise-Not-ebook/dp/B0030CVRFM I paid too much for it but I'm a fan of this mystery series set in 1930s/40s Germany with rebellious detective Bernie Gunther.


----------



## Maxx

I just started listening to:


----------



## Neekeebee

Recently finished 







. Excellent murder mystery set in rural Kansas that read like a family saga.

Currently reading 







. Fast paced story through recent American military history. Learning a lot.

N


----------



## ScottLCollins

Finished The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins and The Miracle Inspector by Helen Smith. Both are wonderful books, though very different. Now working on Sleight Malice by Vicky Tyley. Good stuff.


----------



## Gabriela Popa

For readers interested in experimental literary fiction (doesn't that sound like a double whammy? ) , I just finished Amoz Oz, "Rhyming Life and Death." Short novel: meta-fiction that relates to Borges themes. Really enjoyed it, mostly for how skillfully Oz inter-weaves disparate stories in order to build up the main character.

http://www.amazon.com/Rhyming-Life-Death-Amos-Oz/dp/0547336241/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1279493838&sr=1-2

Gabriela


----------



## Jeff

Starting _33 A.D._ by David McAfee


----------



## CJ West

I'm reading The Girl With The Dragon Tatoo (I don't think a link is really required since half the population is reading it).

I think I would have given up if this was a $.99 indie book. It was really slow the first 80 pages - staring at another 500+,  I would have moved on if I hadn't heard so many good things about it (and spent $7.99).  

The editing in my version seems to have been done for the UK, which is a bit annoying, but once you get into the story, it is fantastic. I enjoy a plot-focused thriller and this one has plenty of intrigue.

Highly recommended if you have some patience and a thing for complex plots.

CJ


----------



## Victorine

CJ West said:


> I'm reading The Girl With The Dragon Tatoo (I don't think a link is really required since half the population is reading it).


That's in my TBR pile. I'm glad to know that it picks up after a while. I dislike slow starts, and I might have given up on it.

Vicki


----------



## Indy

Still stuck in DTB and having people ask me "oh my gosh why are you reading a book?" as if there are no books on the kindle. Anyhow I have satisfied my curiosity as to why people got upset with  Salman Rushdie, he's a little on the critical side when it comes to the Prohpet and of course, some folks can't handle that.  

I'm more upset at the character development and the fact that it is seriously reading to me like some of the wizard of oz books.  Any minute now the man who turned into a goat is going to bungee-tie two sofas together, nail a deer's head on the one end and the scizophrenic is gonna have the thing flying with improvised brooms and such, weeeeeeeeeeeeee.  The characters are becoming distinctly less likeable.  I'm ok with mental illness, I'm ok with pure hatred.  I just don't like people who let the worst parts of them control their actions.


----------



## DLs Niece

I'm reading The Memorist by M.J. Rose. I read The Reincarnationist early last year and enjoyed it so I thought I would finish off the set. On deck is the Hypnotist.



I just finished Beneath The Pyramids and enjoyed that as well, although there were a couple format issues. Nothing that would keep me from recommending the book however.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I'm stalled out in The Home and the World:










I'm just not getting involved, but will probably eventually finish it. The characters stand in for Big Ideas rather than being people, but they are interesting Big Ideas, so I'm sure I'll plow through.

Instead, I've been racing through:










I loved, loved, loved The Giant's House, and this is awfully good, a playful, funny, sad story of a comedy duo moving from vaudeville to film to career decline, told by the straight man. I love the way McCracken writes, and all the characters are fascinating.


----------



## Shandril19

Ann in Arlington said:


> Gave up on this one yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd gotten it as a freebie over a year ago. . .it had been on my "to buy" list since I'd read another by him that I enjoyed. I'm glad it was free 'cause I'd not be happy if I'd paid the nearly $10 it's listed at now. It's called "Prague" but I got halfway through, and so far no one had left Budapest. No one had done much in Budapest either. It was very rambly. . . .not very coherent. . . .hard to follow. . ..nothing to like about the characters. . . .so at halfway in I decided I didn't need to waste any more of my life on it.
> 
> It was good for helping me fall asleep at night.
> 
> Not sure what I'll move on to next. . . .


I bought that a few years ago. Was one of those books that I had picked up then passed on umpteen times, so I made myself finally buy it and read it. I felt the same as you. Wished I had left it alone.


----------



## skyblue

Shandril19 said:


> I bought that a few years ago. Was one of those books that I had picked up then passed on umpteen times, so I made myself finally buy it and read it. I felt the same as you. Wished I had left it alone.


Ah, the Charles Bridge! Having just returned from Prague I was interested in this book. Based on reviews, I guess I will take a pass.....


----------



## Thalia the Muse

The fact that it's called Prague but takes place in Budapest is sort of the point, but it's definitely not for everyone. I like slow, digressive literary fiction, and even I found it hard going.


----------



## Chloista

Have read 3 excellent books in the last two weeks:
"After You'd Gone" by Maggie O'Farrell
"On The Corner of Bitter & Sweet" by Jamie Ford
"Olive Kitteridge" by M. Stroud

Highly recommend all 3.


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan

I'm reading Justin Cronin's THE PASSAGE--a vampire thriller by a guy who can really write! I bought it in hardcover rather than ebook so my husband could read it when I'm done. (When he gets ahold of my e-reader, he tends to monopolize it.)


----------



## David McAfee

Starting Born in Death by J.D. Robb today as my book club book for July.


----------



## Jeff

Should finish _33 A.D._ today and will start _Executive Lunch_ by Maria E. Schneider.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

I just finished Val McDermid's *The Wire in the Blood*. Fantastic read, pretty gritty if you like that sort of thing, which I do. She's great at spinning psychological suspense and getting into the mind of the killer. I try to do this with my books too.

Now I'm reading *In for the Kill*, by John Lutz, another author who always provides a thrilling ride.

Susan Fleet, newbie to this particular forum!


----------



## AlexJouJou

Just finished



Not available on Kindle

and



and


for reviews so DTB

Currently reading on Kindle:










and am reading for the July Game


----------



## geoffthomas

I read a short work: A Memory of Wind: A Tor.Com Original by Rachel Swirsky











This was a haunting kind of work - just the kind I like.
It created a "feel".
A sacrifice to the Greek gods to obtain wind for their sails to go to Troy.

Nuf said.....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

geoffthomas said:


> I read a short work: A Memory of Wind: A Tor.Com Original by Rachel Swirsky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a haunting kind of work - just the kind I like.
> It created a "feel".
> A sacrifice to the Greek gods to obtain wind for their sails to go to Troy.
> 
> Nuf said.....


Iphegenia

Ed Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas

I bought Legacy: AmazonEncore Edition by Cayla Kluver for $.00 - it costs $5.00 now.











Won a few awards:
Legacy, the first installment of the planned Legacy Trilogy, won First Place in the Reader's Views 2008 Literary Awards, Bronze Medalist in Young Adult Fiction in the 2008 Moonbeam Children's Book Awards; Finalist in Young Adult Fiction in the National Best Books Awards 2008, sponsored by USA Book News.

The author was 14 when she wrote this book.
It would make a middle-aged author happy to have written it.
It is written from the point of view of the "princess" who has been raised to give parties and work on tapestries and expect to marry whomever her father chooses for her. So she starts out pretty .....how shall we say.....stupid(?) well not stupid but way past naive. She gets courage and learns fast - even puts on "trousers" instead of petticoats and learns some hand-to-hand combat and how to ride a horse bareback. Yeah- she is actually ok.

Good read - I am astounded that the author is 14 - only parts of the book show it - those parts show it a lot.
It almost stands alone - but not quite, and the next two books have still not been published.

Just sayin.....


----------



## geoffthomas

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Iphegenia
> 
> Ed Patterson


Yes, the book is told in first person - her.
Ed, you got that one fast.
Kinda interesting.
Especially for $.00.


----------



## geoffthomas

I think that I already mentioned that I have been delving back into my TBR list.
A bunch of them I purchased for $0.00 and kept saying that I have to go back and read them.
So I have.
Last summer I bought The Caliphate by Jack Stewart for $0.00.











This is an action filled, fast-paced, true page-turner.
And one should definitely read the bio of the author - for a moment I thought it was a story too.
An American currency trader finds himself helping some Islamist extremists try to ruin the U.S. economy to help re-build the Islamic Caliphate. Terrorists, bombs, guns, martial arts, financial stuff. Real good story.

Would spend money for it now that I have read it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Joel Arnold

I'm currently reading D.B. Henson's *Deed to Death * (and am enjoying it!)

Joel Arnold


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I have all of these, picked up last yeart for $0.00, but haven;t cracked them open yet. I'll be following your responses and takes on them carefully.

PS:

Gluck wrote 2 operas on Iphegenia.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I have finally staggered across the finish line with The Home and the World -- too good not to finish, but not engaging enough to enjoy that much.


----------



## Neekeebee

Thalia the Muse said:


> too good not to finish, but not engaging enough to enjoy that much.


I hate it when that happens! 

Just finished , which I sat down and read almost from beginning to end, a luxury I haven't indulged in in a while. Not sure why the reviews are only so-so for this one; I really enjoyed the fast-paced action.

N


----------



## 911jason

geoffthomas said:


> I think that I already mentioned that I have been delving back into my TBR list.
> A bunch of them I purchased for $0.00 and kept saying that I have to go back and read them.
> So I have.
> Last summer I bought The Caliphate by Jack Stewart for $0.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an action filled, fast-paced, true page-turner.
> And one should definitely read the bio of the author - for a moment I thought it was a story too.
> An American currency trader finds himself helping some Islamist extremists try to ruin the U.S. economy to help re-build the Islamic Caliphate. Terrorists, bombs, guns, martial arts, financial stuff. Real good story.
> 
> Would spend money for it now that I have read it.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Thanks for this review Geoff, sounds good... and I know it's buried somewhere in my TBR list as well. I'll move it up now! =)


----------



## Tracey

Just finished



I loved it.

Now on to


----------



## mistyd107

about to start:

will finish:


----------



## SimonWood

I just finished up Debbi Mack's Five Uneasy Pieces, which is a collection of 5 crime stories.  It was pretty good.  Not what I was expecting.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I finished Niagara Falls All Over Again, which was lovely. Now I've started The Moonstone.


----------



## Figment

> Iphegenia?
> 
> Ed Patterson


Very good, Ed. I am ever astonished at the depth and range of knowledge of the users of these boards!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Figment said:


> Very good, Ed. I am ever astonished at the depth and range of knowledge of the users of these boards!


I'm a great fan of Beatirx Potter. (Only ki9dding )

ECP


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I'm reading FAITHFUL PLACE by Tana French. This book is excellent. I have to make myself go to bed at night, I could stay up all night reading it. I highly, highly recommend this book!











ETA: Woo hoo, I'm proud, I finally figured out how to post a picture of the book.


----------



## geoffthomas

At the time (last summer (2009)) I was picking up a lot of $0.00 books, I also put into the TBR pile some by KB resident authors that I didn't know and whose works were minimal in cost.
Such was the case with Barracuda by Mike Monahan at $.99.











If you like New York Policemen, scuba diving, the bikini atoll, action and/or large predatory fish you will love this work. Not the great american novel, but fun.

Just sayin......


----------



## geoffthomas

So as part of buying books that cost me $0.00 some included "loss leaders" from publishers.
You know the first book of a series that has been in print for a while and the publisher is now trying to get new revenue out of the ebook market. So they give the first book away and charge the same price as a paperback for the rest.
So that is what happend here. 
Magic Kingdom for Sale--Sold! by THE Terry Brooks. This is the first book in the Landover series.
I had never read any of the Landover books.
So they sucked me in, they did. But this book is now $6.39.











I, of course, liked this a lot.
Terry Brooks can tell a "silly" story and still give it an edge.

By the way, don't buy the link above - it is now available in a single ebook volume with the other two of the first three landover books for $8.88. Here is the link for that:











So buy this one and get the next two books with it.
Just sayin.....


----------



## R. M. Reed

I just finished our Kindlebuddy Jack Kilborn's *Endurance.*
Do not read if you have any aversion to blood.


----------



## Michael Crane

Hi everybody. I'm new to the board. Right now I'm reading THE RULES OF ATTRACTION by Bret Easton Ellis and am loving it so far. Love the different voices and POVs. This could end up being my favorite book by him, or at least one of my favorites. Still have a ways to go, but I am loving it right now.


----------



## Trilby

I just started to read this book and so far it's interesting. I'm not reading very fast due to my chemo treatment (which always slows me down) but the book seems good so far!


----------



## beckyj20

I just finished 


and


They were awesome! Now Im trying to find something to hold me over until 

comes out.


----------



## joanne29

I Finished One Thousand Sisters, and was awe struck, and also an Elizabeth Berg book I loved as usual with her. I am now reading Into the Forest.







DTB LINKS!


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Into the Forest is a wonderful book!


----------



## mlewis78

I started Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell last night. It's very long and I haven't decided whether I like it a lot or not. I bought it for kindle. It was highly recommended to me by a fellow temp.


----------



## Basilius

mlewis78 said:


> I started Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell last night. It's very long and I haven't decided whether I like it a lot or not. I bought it for kindle. It was highly recommended to me by a fellow temp.


I LOVE this book. Got a coveted 5-star ranking from me on goodreads.

Keep with it. Things keep getting more and more involved as layers get unraveled.


----------



## Tracey

I started



last night (DTB link). So far it is OK but I am hoping that it picks up very shortly. I actually bought the first 3 books in one volume for I think about $8.00 which was a bargain in my books.


----------



## Quake1028

*Just Finished*







*&*









*Now Reading*







*&*


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Now reading:











My favorite mystery series.

Mike


----------



## derek alvah

Finished reading "The Necromancer", book four in The Immortal Nicholas Flamel series. If the name sounds familiar, Nicholas Flamel was the alchemyst who created the sorcerer's stone in the first Harry Potter book.










Have started re-reading "Lonely Werewolf Girl".


----------



## GMUHistorian

I'm in the middle of two books right now. I was reading The Given Day by Dennis Lehane but my favorite author Daniel Silva's new book The Rembrandt Affair released yesterday and I bought it immediately. It's the first, and potentially the only, book I'll pay $12.99 for and right now it's worth every single penny. I just wish more of those pennies were going to Silva, but it is what it is and I'd rather pay a few dollars more than not have a new Gabriel Allon book to read.

After I finish The Rembrandt Affair I'll go finish The Given Day and then move on to a few classics I have to read, The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes, The Return of Sherlock Holmes and Uncle Tom's Cabin.

Right now my goal is to completely eliminate everything on my Kindle (37 books plus who knows how many samples) in time for me to "start fresh" when the Kindle 3 releases, hopefully in August.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

The Personal History of Rachel Dupree, by Ann Weisgarber. I know it's available in Kindle, but it wasn't showing up with the linkmaker.



Nominated for the Orange Prize for fiction - and I can see why. Very powerful narrative voice. Just started it, but saving most of it for a long trip next weekend.


----------



## stacydan

Just finished:










http://www.amazon.com/Cauldron-Bubble-Paranormal-Romance-ebook/dp/B003UNL8OG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1279906679&sr=1-1

LOVED IT! I am looking forward to the next installment!


----------



## Michael M. Hughes

I am utterly hooked on Justin Cronin's The Passage







.


----------



## Taborcarn

I finished up with:
 and  (in audiobook)

Now reading:




 (in audiobook)


----------



## Beth O

beckyj20 said:


> They were awesome! Now Im trying to find something to hold me over until
> 
> comes out.


I also love "The Hunger Games" series and am anxiously awaiting the third. At the moment I'm reading "The Beach House" by Jane Green, but I can't really recommend it.


----------



## ldidge

Just started this today:


----------



## KMA

I'm reading Megan Whalen Turner's Attolia series at the moment because my daughter insisted that they were brilliant. They are ingenious and absorbing. I would highly recommend them for fans of well-written young adult writing.


----------



## prairiesky

I am half way through Peter Straub's A Dark Matter and still trying to decide if I like it or not. Even so, I don't want to stop reading it.


----------



## Daphne

Brave New World by Aldous Huxley, because it seemed to follow on from Nineteen Eighty-Four by George Orwell. Actually I'm finding it a more entertaining, enjoyable read - and I can't believe it was written in the 1930s!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

I'm reading Jana G. Oliver's Time Rovers series. Sojourn (book one), I don't recommend on Kindle because the publisher did an absolutely awful job of formatting it--there are numerous formatting issues but the most annoying was that more than one character's dialogue shows up in a single paragraph (consistently) making it tough to follow along. 

book two: Virtual Evil...I went to paperback just because of the trouble I had getting through Sojourn on Kindle. But all in all, it's a pretty good series. Jana's moved on from the small press that published the Time Rovers...now she's with St. Martin's Press. It'll be interesting to see how they help her grow as an author 

Sandy


----------



## Maxx

I just started listening to:


----------



## luvmy4brats

Maxx said:


> I just started listening to:


Oh, you have to tell me how you like it!!! I LOVE Tim Curry as the narrator.


----------



## joanne29

I am still reading Into The Forest, but just finished a non-fiction that I loved called The Water Giver





DTB LINKS


----------



## MinaVE

Just started on Unaccustomed Earth by Jhumpa Lahiri.


----------



## Maxx

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh, you have to tell me how you like it!!! I LOVE Tim Curry as the narrator.


I think the reason I wanted to try this one is that I read your rec. of Tim Curry's great narration. Plus my DS loved these books (DT)


----------



## stacydan

Finished:










http://www.amazon.com/Executive-Lunch-Sedona-Mystery-ebook/dp/B002WC99NI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280096135&sr=1-1

Loved it! Fixin to start the sequel Next!


----------



## 911jason

Just finished:



This was one of the first books I bought for my Kindle. Not sure why it took me so long to get to it, but it was pretty good. I made the mistake of starting his Elvis Cole series in the middle. This one takes place prior to many of the other books I'd already read and the events had been referenced many times. This took a bit of the suspense away since I already knew the outcome.

Just started:



I started this one at work last night, and wow! Color me impressed. While working on a busy summer night, and reading for about 30 minutes before I went to bed when I got home, I've already flown through more than 2,000 locations. Thankfully, this is a long book with more than 14,000 locations, so I've got plenty more to come. I'm usually a slow reader, but the "pages" just seem to fly by. I honestly cannot believe that Jeff has not been snapped up by one of the big publishing houses. This is a great story (so far), and is written masterfully.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

(Sorry, about to run to a meeting so I'm too lazy/rushed to link to the books, but...)

Recently finished the last 2 of Nora Roberts' In the Garden trilogy (BLACK ROSE and RED LILY) which were not her best but still entertaining. Then finished THE CARDTURNER by Louis Sachar (of Wayside High School fame!) and loved that. It's "about" bridge, but it's really about a teen finding himself, and a little love along the way.

Now I'm halfway through MERCY by Jodi Picoult and LOVING IT!! I've read her stuff before, but this is a little different. To me it's got, like, Paulo Coelho influence in it or something. It's got me in a very raw emotional state, thinking about my relationships and such. (There IS a Scottish history element that is interesting but at the same time unnecessary/distracting... but the rest is so compelling to me that I'm 110% willing to overlook that.)

Kristan


----------



## mfstewart

911jason said:


> Thanks for this review Geoff, sounds good... and I know it's buried somewhere in my TBR list as well. I'll move it up now! =)


Hey, thanks for the Kudos on this. I wrote it under a pseudonym as it's a bit different from my other books. Really glad to hear people are enjoying it. I knocked the price back down to zero on mobipocket, but you can't go free on Amazon on anymore.

As for what I'm reading - THE DESCENT by Jeff Long - really enjoying it so far but only a quarter in.

Cheers,
MFS


----------



## geoffthomas

mfstewart said:


> Hey, thanks for the Kudos on this. I wrote it under a pseudonym as it's a bit different from my other books. Really glad to hear people are enjoying it. I knocked the price back down to zero on mobipocket, but you can't go free on Amazon on anymore.
> 
> As for what I'm reading - THE DESCENT by Jeff Long - really enjoying it so far but only a quarter in.
> 
> Cheers,
> MFS


You should write more work like The Caliphate. It was a good read.


----------



## luvmy4brats

After waiting for what seems like forever, I discovered that many books from Sidney Sheldon's backlist are FINALLY available (albeit a bit high-priced), including my all-time favorite:











So, I'm reading this right now. It is in Topaz format though  but so far, the only problem I see is that the print is HUGE! I can comfortably read it on Font 1.


----------



## geoffthomas

Just finished The Templar Legacy: A Novel by Steve Berry.











As I have been making clear, I picked up a bunch of books because they were (at least temporarily) available for $0.00.
This is another of those.
This book was a nice long read. But a Da Vinci Code knock-off.
What I liked about Berry is that he provides a nice note at the end that makes clear what is fiction - most of it.
His is a very Gnostic approach to the Templar role in Christianity, so if that is going to bother you, don't read it.
If you can suspend belief and faith issues, it is a fun read.
But it now costs $7.99.

Just sayin....


----------



## derek alvah

Just finished a horrible kindle edition of "Lonely Werewolf Girl". Huge spaces on most pages. Sometimes only had 8 to 10 lines of writing on the page.

Now reading this.


----------



## 911jason

mfstewart said:


> Hey, thanks for the Kudos on this. I wrote it under a pseudonym as it's a bit different from my other books. Really glad to hear people are enjoying it. I knocked the price back down to zero on mobipocket, but you can't go free on Amazon on anymore.





geoffthomas said:


> Last summer I bought The Caliphate by Jack Stewart for $0.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an action filled, fast-paced, true page-turner.
> And one should definitely read the bio of the author - for a moment I thought it was a story too.
> An American currency trader finds himself helping some Islamist extremists try to ruin the U.S. economy to help re-build the Islamic Caliphate. Terrorists, bombs, guns, martial arts, financial stuff. Real good story.


So is the author bio fiction? Inquiring minds want to know! =)


----------



## mfstewart

911jason said:


> So is the author bio fiction? Inquiring minds want to know! =)


Complete and utter fiction, evidently some my best work. I was laughing so hard I was crying when I wrote that. I did used to work in finance, I have traveled a lot, and sometimes wonder if I have too many kids, but that's as far as I can stretch things. Here's the real bio:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2969126.Michael_F_Stewart

Sorry to disappoint!
M


----------



## scottnicholson

Reading Simon Wood's paranormal-tinged thriller The Scrubs.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Scrubs-ebook/dp/B003DQNXTS

Scott


----------



## summerteeth

Just am finishing this up:


If you are a fan of _Wait, Wait... Don't Tell Me_ on NPR you will get a kick out of this. Even if you aren't a fan, this book is hilarious.


----------



## Victorine

I just finished Powerless: The Synthesis by Jason Letts









http://www.amazon.com/Powerless-The-Synthesis-ebook/dp/B003OQUOFI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280200309&sr=1-1

And now I'm starting Deed to Death by D.B. Henson.









http://www.amazon.com/Deed-To-Death-ebook/dp/B003J35IUW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280200397&sr=1-1

Great stuff written by our indie authors! 

Vicki


----------



## dahoover

*Currently Reading*


This is actually the 1st book I am reading on my Kindle. My friends and family have been recommending me this series for years now and I am finally giving it a chance.

I just started it but I already love it. I can tell that I definitely didn't make a mistake by making this the 1st book on my Kindle!


----------



## JohnJGaynard

Searching for a way to avoid having to join the "Crime Readers Anonymous 12-Step Programme" before it is too late I decided to turn away from crime novels for a couple of days and catch up with the classics. I chose Herman Melville's "Redburn." I am pleasantly surprised at how humorous it is. It gives a terrifying description of early nineteenth century Liverpool: "...of all sea-ports in the world, Liverpool, perhaps, most abounds in all the variety of land-sharks, land-rats, and other vermin, which make the hapless mariner their prey. In the shape of landlords, bar-keepers, clothiers, crimps, and boarding-house loungers, the land-sharks devour him limb by limb; while the land-rats and mice constantly nibble at his purse."

http://www.amazon.com/Redburn-His-First-Voyage-ebook/dp/B001O9CHC0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AC2OY4L5JUE2O&s=digital-text&qid=1280216918&sr=1-1


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

A Game of Thrones was one of my earlier reads on the Kindle as well. Wonderful book.

David Dalglish


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

JohnFitz said:


> Searching for a way to avoid having to join the "Crime Readers Anonymous 12-Step Programme" before it is too late I decided to turn away from crime novels for a couple of days and catch up with the classics. I chose Herman Melville's "Redburn." I am pleasantly surprised at how humorous it is. It gives a terrifying description of early nineteenth century Liverpool: "...of all sea-ports in the world, Liverpool, perhaps, most abounds in all the variety of land-sharks, land-rats, and other vermin, which make the hapless mariner their prey. In the shape of landlords, bar-keepers, clothiers, crimps, and boarding-house loungers, the land-sharks devour him limb by limb; while the land-rats and mice constantly nibble at his purse."
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Redburn-His-First-Voyage-ebook/dp/B001O9CHC0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AC2OY4L5JUE2O&s=digital-text&qid=1280216918&sr=1-1


*Redburn * is magnificent.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Shandril19

dahoover said:


> *Currently Reading*
> 
> 
> This is actually the 1st book I am reading on my Kindle. My friends and family have been recommending me this series for years now and I am finally giving it a chance.
> 
> I just started it but I already love it. I can tell that I definitely didn't make a mistake by making this the 1st book on my Kindle!


Heh. Wait to see if you still feel that way when you're with the rest of us in the interminable wait for the next book! ;-)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Will there ever be a next book. I loved the series and then . . . off a cliff. I'm getting old.   (what do you mean getting, Ed?)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## dahoover

Shandril19 said:


> Heh. Wait to see if you still feel that way when you're with the rest of us in the interminable wait for the next book! ;-)


Yeah a lot of my friends have been complaining, for a while now, about the seemingly endless wait for book 5. Hopefully book 5 comes out this year.

Also the HBO miniseries is releasing next spring so hopefully that provides some sort of a fix for everyone waiting for the conclusion.


----------



## Hair of the Dog

Just finished:










Just started:


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently reading: 

N


----------



## ScottLCollins

and


----------



## prairiesky

Just finished Anna Quindlen's Every Last One. This book broke my heart.


----------



## Aravis60

I'm reading 









but not on kindle. I'm reading a copy from the library because, even though I'm liking the book, I don't see myself re-reading it and I don't want to pay 12.99 for the kindle version.


----------



## Tracey

What is House at Riverton like?  Is it as good as The Forgotten Garden?  I have it in DTB at home but haven't touched it yet.  I also have it on audible, so might have to start listening to it at night when I go to bed.


----------



## Aravis60

Tracey- I loved The Forgotten Garden, and so far I am enjoying The House at Riverton. I'm almost exactly half way through. I don't know if I like it quite as much, I suppose that will depend on the second half of the book and how it ends. There aren't as many story lines to juggle in this one and not quite as many big mysteries. One thing that I loved about The Forgotten Garden was the fact that there was so much going on all the time, and this book doesn't have that so far. That being said, I would still recommend this one to someone who enjoyed The Forgotten Garden.


----------



## geoffthomas

I have picked up a lot of "try-it" books. As I said many for $.00.
Well I paid $.01 for Pacific Avenue by Anne L. Watson in March of 2009.
And yes I am just now getting around to reading it. Well actually I already read it.











"Set in San Pedro, Baton Rouge, and New Orleans in the early seventies, Pacific Avenue explores themes of love, belonging, helpfulness, hope, forgiveness, reconciliation, interracial marriage, and healing from the trauma of war." This book takes place in the mid-70s - the war is the Vietnam War.
The heroine is kind of a Juno-type without the smarts. Sorry but at the beginning I thought, Oh boy what a loser....so sorry for her.
But she grows on you - if you stick with it, the story rewards you. It is told in the first person, switching between the perspectives of two people and from "current time" to "past time". If you don't like these literary methods, you won't like the book. I am very eclectic in my reading and found the book rewarding.
It now sells for $.99.

Just sayin....


----------



## Cindy416

I'm back to reading _The Lion_, by Nelson DeMille. Had to take a break to read _Saying Goodbye to the Sun_, by David McAfee. (Both are great reads, by the way!)


----------



## geoffthomas

Last June I paid $.80 for Mr. Penumbra's Twenty-Four-Hour Book Store by Robin Sloan.











This is 313 locations.

313 locations - short.
This is a story about books, writing, and technology.
I liked it - a lot of fun - read it in a couple of hours.
But it is $2.99 at Amazon now.

Just sayin......


----------



## pidgeon92

geoffthomas said:


> Last June I paid $.80 for Mr. Penumbra's Twenty-Four-Hour Book Store by Robin Sloan.


The entire story is online here.


----------



## Tracey

> Tracey- I loved The Forgotten Garden, and so far I am enjoying The House at Riverton. I'm almost exactly half way through. I don't know if I like it quite as much, I suppose that will depend on the second half of the book and how it ends. There aren't as many story lines to juggle in this one and not quite as many big mysteries. One thing that I loved about The Forgotten Garden was the fact that there was so much going on all the time, and this book doesn't have that so far. That being said, I would still recommend this one to someone who enjoyed The Forgotten Garden.


Excellent, sounds like it won't disappoint anyone that enjoyed The Forgotten Garden then. I will have to get around to reading it soon I think.


----------



## romac

I'm about 20% into it so far. I went straight from A Game of Thrones to this, and I'm still loving it. Spoiler, don't read those of you not familiar with it -


Spoiler



I do miss Ned Stark though


----------



## Aravis60

Yesterday I started


----------



## Michael Crane

Still reading THE RULES OF ATTRACTION by Bret Easton Ellis, but now am also starting THE LAKE AND 17 OTHER STORIES by David McAfee. Excellent so far. My favorite story at this moment has to be "Exhibit A." Horrifying, and yet darkly comic at the same time.


----------



## Jeff

This was a free pre-order. Just staring it. I've never read anything by Timothy Hallinan before.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Glad you mentioned _*The Lake*_, as I missed this one for my McAfee collection. Just got it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I have been overdosing on the Highlander series by Karen Marie Moning so I need something gritty before I finish the last Highlander book. I can only take so much Highlander goodness at once. So....I am starting this today:


----------



## Harry Shannon

Brilliant novel from a new Irish writer "The Ghosts of Belfast," by Stuart Neville. Wish to hell I'd written it.

Harry


www.harryshannon.com


----------



## SimonWood

I'm about halfway through Peter Abrahams' Oblivion.  Jury's out on this one.  The disjointed story is bugging me a bit.


----------



## Michael Crane

Finished THE LAKE AND 17 OTHER STORIES by David McAfee and it was excellent.  Lots of disgusting, chilling and even funny moments (in a dark and twisted way).  I also enjoyed the bonus story by David Dalglish which fit in nicely with the collection.  Now back to THE RULES OF ATTRACTION by Bret Easton Ellis.


----------



## Hair of the Dog

Currently reading:








-and-


----------



## Harry Shannon

When not writing, going back and forth between The Breach and the third Stieg Larsen book. Have so many on the Kindle and the TBR shelf it's a battle to not start a third.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I've just finished reading and reviewing Still Life by Louise Penny. Great book. If anyone would like to read my review on amazon, please go to http://tinyurl.com/rbx19g



Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Currently chowing down on

​
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Harry Shannon

Think I'm going to finish the Steig Larsen and go to Del Toro's vampire novel The Strain (cowritten with Chuck Hogen) though doubt it will stand up to The Passage.


----------



## prairiesky

I just finished The Help. Lordy, what a read!


----------



## chefsuzyq

I just read a book by Lisa Gardner-The Neighbor (awesome). It was a library book. Tonight I'm starting on a new Mary Higgins Clark book (also from the library).


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I'm juggling a few different books, but the primary one right now is Confessions of an English Opium-Eater. It's one of those books that always shows up on "greatest ever" lists, so I finally broke down and got it on Kindle. It's not at all what I expected -- I thought it would be lurid and decadent, but de Quincey is a very lucid intimate writer and it's quite affecting. He got addicted to opium because of chronic pain, not thrill-seeking, and documented the mental effects. I'm not even up to the actual opium part, just his early life, but it's beautifully written.

Do NOT order the MacMuy Kindle edition, though! It's full of extra hard returns, De Quincey's footnotes aren't hyperlinked, and there's intro essay or editor's footnotes, which this book really cries out for. I'm mad that I paid for this -- the formatting would be barely acceptable in a free ebook.


----------



## Jeff

_Sullivan's Evidence_ by Nancy Taylor Rosenberg. An Amazon freebie:


----------



## Basilius

I'm currently in the middle of










Fascinating tale of life in a post-oil Thailand where genetic engineering has had a couple catastrophes and all energy is produced (at some level) by human or animal labor.

Not a fast read as it has a fair amount of jargon and imagery, but very rich.


----------



## LilBigBug

Currently reading:

Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest- Steig Larsson
Cat of the Century: A Mrs. Murphy Mystery- Rita Mae Brown.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thalia the Muse said:


> Do NOT order the MacMuy Kindle edition, though! It's full of extra hard returns, De Quincey's footnotes aren't hyperlinked, and there's intro essay or editor's footnotes, which this book really cries out for. I'm mad that I paid for this -- the formatting would be barely acceptable in a free ebook.


Off topic but, if it's really that bad you should let Amazon know. . .if it's been less than 7 days since you bought it, they'll refund your money and remove it from your library, no questions asked. If it's been more than that, they may still do so if it's for cause.

I'd e-mail them directly about the book but also send feedback via the link at the bottom of the book product page explaining the formatting issues.

Back on topic. . . .I'm reading samples 'cause I have a ton on my K1 that I'd rather not abandon when I get my K3.


----------



## AlexJouJou

Currently finishing up with the Kate Daniels urban fantasy series. This is my 4th book since Saturday so clearly the writers are doing something right LOL! I really love her character and the others in the series. Great plots, plenty of action, lots of sarcasm. Love it!


----------



## Neekeebee

Just finished . Lots of recipes.

Anybody else reading this series? I've been reading them out of order until recently, so didn't notice it so much before, but


Spoiler



the never-ending love triangle thing is starting to get a little bizarre.


 

N


----------



## melissaj323

Neekeebee said:


> Just finished . Lots of recipes.
> 
> Anybody else reading this series? I've been reading them out of order until recently, so didn't notice it so much before, but
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the never-ending love triangle thing is starting to get a little bizarre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N


those books always make me hungry!!


----------



## Maker

Just finished The Abstinence Teacher by Tom Perrotta. It was good. Above average. Don't know what to read next; I have too many choices!


----------



## geoffthomas

Continuing on the books that I bought last summer (for $0.00) is
200 Pomegranates and an Audience of One: Creating a Life of Meaning and Influence (Kindle Edition) by Shawn Wood.
This is a Christian self-help book.











Amazon is now listing it at $9.99.

So being Christian, I enjoyed it for $0.00.
Would I pay $10 for it - I pretty much won't pay $10 for much of anything right now - too many indie authors to try. Also I have found a bunch of "first book of a series" for either free or under $3 to read. And most of those follow-ons are around $6. So not much interested in paying $10. 
But did I like it.
Sure. It provided some nice diversion and insight that I did not already have. But this is just 1159 locations for $10.
Just sayin......


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok I also last year picked up Killing Joe (Kindle Edition) by Marie Treanor for $0.00.











It is now $2.00 at Amazon.
And it is only 2137 locations.
"Lost in a reality only he and Anna inhabit, Joe finds himself falling in love with his intended victim, and ultimately fighting to save her life-because whoever hired him still wants her dead."
and
"Warning: This title contains explicit sex, occasional bad language and extreme violence perpetrated against crash test dummies."

I liked the SciFi premise. The story was actually shorter than 2137 locations. There was a lot of explicit sex for the length of the work. 
But a fun read. Don't bother though if you have a problem with the explicit sex.

Just sayin....


----------



## stacydan

Just finished:










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003UV8MJM/ref=cm_cr_mts_prod_img

My lunch was over when I was at the 90% mark and you know the last 10 percent is always the most exciting. The suspense was killing me so I hid Annabelle in a stack of papers and locked myself in a quiet room so I could finish it. (just don't tell my boss, I'm thinkin he would not understand )


----------



## Nicolas

Buddenbrooks via Thomas Mann. Paperback version as I'm waiting for my first Kindle. I really hope that it will be less cumbersome than this 600 pages long - albeit fantastically written - behemoth


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Buddenbrooks isn't on Kindle, alas -- that's one of the ones I wanted, too.


----------



## Sunshine22

Just gave up on a book called Tempo Rubato.  First book since getting my Kindle that I couldn't get through.

Just started rereading Pride and Prejudice yesterday.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Kindleboards Author

Fantastic book so far.


----------



## Joel Arnold

I'm currently reading Ruth Francisco's *Hungry Moon*, and so far, I'm loving it!

Joel Arnold


----------



## mlewis78

I finished *Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell*. I loved the last third of the book. At about the 50% point I was thinking of putting the book down for a while. It was never bad, and I don't mind slow starts to books at all, but except for some entertaining humorous writing now and then, it wasn't getting anywhere. It was 800 plus pages (read on kindle).

I've started *Stiff *by Mary Roach.

I bought this in paperback just before I knew I was buying a kindle in 2008. It was recommended to me by the daughter of a co-worker at the co-worker's funeral. It's available for kindle, though. I forgot I had this until I saw the author on The Daily Show last night. She was promoting her latest book about outer space.


----------



## SimonWood

I'm just about to start Jeffrey Deaver's THE BROKEN WINDOW.  It was recommended to me and I found it on CD on sale at the weekend.  It goes in the car tomorrow.


----------



## DonnaFletcherCrow

I just finished G. M. Maillet's DEATH OF THE LIT CHICK, which is a delightful read.  Now started jacqueline Winspear THE MAPPING OF LIFE AND DEATH.  So far it's starting a lot slower than her AMONG THE DEAD was.
DonnaFletcher Crow,
A VERY PRIVATE GRAVE, #1 The Monastery Murders
THE SHADOW OF REALITY, #1 Elizabeth & Richard Myasteries


----------



## alysabeth

Just finished A Letter to a Christian Nation by Sam Harris. Very quick read but good.  Still reading Drums of Autumn by Diana Gabaldon and Quiverfull: Inside the Christian Patriarchy Movement by Kathryn Joyce.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm in the middle of:











This is the second in the "Queen's Own FBI" science fiction/fantasy series, written in 1959-1963 time frame by Randall Garrett and Laurence M. Janifer, writing under the name Mark Phillips. The writing style is very similar to the "madcap" works of Craig Rice, a mystery writer of the Golden Age of mysteries. Possibly an acquired taste; I like it a lot. It's in the public domain, so it can be found in various places, not just Amazon.

Mike


----------



## eɪ.li.ən

The Taking by Dean Koontz. Superb from beginning to end.


----------



## 911jason

mlewis78 said:


> I've started *Stiff *by Mary Roach.
> 
> I bought this in paperback just before I knew I was buying a kindle in 2008. *It was recommended to me by the daughter of a co-worker at the co-worker's funeral.* It's available for kindle, though. I forgot I had this until I saw the author on The Daily Show last night. She was promoting her latest book about outer space.


Say what?! There's gotta be a joke in there somewhere...


----------



## Autumn Jordon

Right now I'm reading Promise Bridge by Eileen Schwab. (page 97) It's a beautifully written historial concerning the underground railroad. My heart goes out to the characters. As of page 97 I would recommend it.


----------



## Pencepon

The Last Undercover

















My husband is a member of the FBI Citizen's Academy, and recently we heard this man speak about his experiences working undercover for most of his 26-year FBI career. He was an incredible speaker-funny, charismatic, intelligent-and the book captures his personality pretty well, plus being grippingly interesting. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Harry Shannon

"Fault Line" by Barry Eisler. Good stuff.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm currently reading a debut humorous mystery called Deadly Dues featuring an under-employed actress named Lulu Malone. The book is a really fun read.

Debra


----------



## DYB

I just finished Annie Proulx's "Close Range." A superb collection of short stories. The most famous of them is, of course, _Brokeback Mountain._ It is deeply moving. _55 Miles to the Gas Pump_ (clocking in at just two short paragraphs plus one sentence) is scary. All the stories are gripping. Highly recommended.











I'm about to start "Columbine." That won't be light reading I suspect.


----------



## Dave Dykema

I'm currently reading _Columbine_. It alternates between fascinating and horrifying.

On one hand, you're thinking "How could this ever happen?" and on the other hand you're thinking "This could happen anywhere, even here."


----------



## mlewis78

911jason said:


> Say what?! There's gotta be a joke in there somewhere...


Stiff is humorous in places. Informative non-fiction. Actually pretty strange. The first chapter is about heads of cadavers being used by surgeons to learn how to do face lifts. The head is decapitated (at a high level of the neck -- author says it's as if they decapitated while it had a turtleneck on and they did it to avoid damaging the turtleneck fabric). The rest of the cadaver is used for other surgical learning or research, so the head has to come off first.


----------



## Michael Crane

Getting closer to finishing Bret Easton Ellis' THE RULES OF ATTRACTION, which is still very good. Wonder how it will all end.

I also read CLOSING MY EYES HELPS ME TO SEE CLEARLY by our own Kipp Poe Speicher, which was great! Dark and trippy, and stays in your head long after you've finished reading it.


----------



## eɪ.li.ən

I just started reading The Invasion by William Meikle.


----------



## Leslie

DYB said:


> I just finished Annie Proulx's "Close Range." A superb collection of short stories. The most famous of them is, of course, _Brokeback Mountain._ It is deeply moving. _55 Miles to the Gas Pump_ (clocking in at just two short paragraphs plus one sentence) is scary. All the stories are gripping. Highly recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to start "Columbine." That won't be light reading I suspect.


It's interesting that you are reading those back-to-back. Dave Cullen, author of *Columbine*, was one of those folks whose life was changed by the movie *Brokeback Mountain*. In fact, he got way behind on his deadline for *Columbine* (like, 4 or 5 years behind) because he was so busy dealing with his BBM obsession.

L


----------



## DYB

Leslie said:


> It's interesting that you are reading those back-to-back. Dave Cullen, author of *Columbine*, was one of those folks whose life was changed by the movie *Brokeback Mountain*. In fact, he got way behind on his deadline for *Columbine* (like, 4 or 5 years behind) because he was so busy dealing with his BBM obsession.
> 
> L


That sounds fascinating! What the heck was he doing? Traveling to all the spots shown in the movie? Memorizing every line? Stalking Heath Ledger and Jake Gylenhaal? Trying to figure out how Larry McMurtry and Dianna Ossana divided their labors in adapting the screenplay?


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I have the sample of Close Range on my Kindle and am waffling about buying it. I'm torn between my love for The Shipping News and the Proulx short stories I've read, and my sheer loathing of Accordion Crimes. I still have mental scars from reading that d*mn book!


----------



## Beth O

Almost finished with "Sarah's Key" http://www.amazon.com/Sarahs-Key-Tatiana-Rosnay/dp/B001HNE3NO/ref=si_aps_sup_digr?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1280939623&sr=1-1

A very emotional and moving story. I'm going back to mindless entertainment for my next book


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm about to start "Columbine." That won't be light reading I suspect.











I have this on my Kindle but haven't started it yet....

Betsy


----------



## Michael Crane

Pencepon said:


> The Last Undercover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is a member of the FBI Citizen's Academy, and recently we heard this man speak about his experiences working undercover for most of his 26-year FBI career. He was an incredible speaker-funny, charismatic, intelligent-and the book captures his personality pretty well, plus being grippingly interesting. I'm really enjoying it.


That one sounds really interesting... will have to look that one up!


----------



## Wunderkind

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm about to start "Columbine." That won't be light reading I suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this on my Kindle but haven't started it yet....
> 
> Betsy


I read Columbine earlier this year. It isn't light reading but it was very well written and really provided some insightful information on what happened that in many cases wasn't reported in the news. The author really spent a lot of time doing good research and it shows in how well the book is written. I lived in Colorado at the time this tragedy happened and it was interesting to learn more about what happened than what I saw through the massive news coverage.


----------



## DYB

Thalia the Muse said:


> I have the sample of Close Range on my Kindle and am waffling about buying it. I'm torn between my love for The Shipping News and the Proulx short stories I've read, and my sheer loathing of Accordion Crimes. I still have mental scars from reading that d*mn book!


This is the first book I've read by Proulx, so I can't say if "Close Range" is more like "The Shipping News" or "Accordion Crimes!" But I do know that the price of "Close Range" right now is above $9.99, which is unfortunate. I'd bought it some time ago when it was cheaper.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm about to start "Columbine." That won't be light reading I suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this on my Kindle but haven't started it yet....
> 
> Betsy


It was very good.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

I just started reading Homer & Langley by E.L. Doctorow and it is fabulous.

Two brothers (title characters) are living in New York from 1918 and onward. One brother was gassed during WW I action. The other brother is blind and writes the narrative. Doctorow is a great writer and incorporates bits of history and historical figures in the narrative, much as he did in Ragtime

From reviews I read, I know that the brothers eventually become hoarders, a hot topic these days. Some of the book is very very funny. I'm 1/3 of the way through and highly recommend this book.


----------



## DYB

luvmy4brats said:


> It was very good.


Honestly, I'm already feeling a little bit nauseated. (Not the author's fault.)


----------



## Victorine

DYB said:


> Honestly, I'm already feeling a little bit nauseated. (Not the author's fault.)


That would be a very hard book for me to read. I think I'll wait until I don't have kids in the school system.

Vicki


----------



## Hair of the Dog




----------



## funmystery

The Swan Thieves.  For all who like descriptive writing, this is nicely done.

But read Operation Neurosurgeon if you like a faster plot and a light mystery (a witty spin on a rising neurosurgeon's downfall).

And of course, who can't not get involved with The Story of Edgar Sawtelle!


----------



## Leslie

DYB said:


> That sounds fascinating! What the heck was he doing? Traveling to all the spots shown in the movie? Memorizing every line? Stalking Heath Ledger and Jake Gylenhaal? Trying to figure out how Larry McMurtry and Dianna Ossana divided their labors in adapting the screenplay?


More or less. He started the Ultimate Brokeback Forum which has about 7000 members. He raised money to get an ad in Variety the week after the movie didn't win the best picture Oscar. He started a campaign to get the DVD of the movie in every library in the US. He (and a bunch of volunteers) coordinated the effort to get this book written:











And, yes, he traveled to the movie filming sites and met a whole bunch of people along the way. Interesting that his bio doesn't mention the Brokeback stuff anymore (it used to be there). It was a big part of his life for several years.

http://www.davecullen.com/bio.htm


----------



## William L.K.

"The Holographic Universe"  Weird but also a VERY cool concept!


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish

will start 
links are dtb but will read on K


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I just finished Confessions of an English Opium Eater -- what a cool little book. Still finishing up Kipling's Plain Tales from the Hills, which is VERY Twain-like, and Stephen King's Nightmares and Dreamscapes.

My problem with Accordion Crimes was that it was so unrelentingly grim and sordid. It seemed like sadism on Proulx's part. 

Grierson, how are you liking The Imperfectionists? That one's very intriguing to me.


----------



## Michael Crane

Just finished Bret Easton Ellis' "The Rules of Attraction."  Loved it.  Really enjoyed the different character POV's throughout.

Now starting Stephen King's "Different Seasons," which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

michael_crane said:


> Just finished Bret Easton Ellis' "The Rules of Attraction." Loved it. Really enjoyed the different character POV's throughout.
> 
> Now starting Stephen King's "Different Seasons," which I'm looking forward to.


Different Seasons *FIVE STARS*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Michael Crane

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Different Seasons *FIVE STARS*
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Hair of the Dog

Thalia the Muse said:


> Grierson, how are you liking The Imperfectionists? That one's very intriguing to me.


I am just over halfway through, and I am pleased thus far. Christopher Buckley's review in the _Times_ seems to be on the mark.


----------



## mlewis78

I read novella *Of Love and War* by Margaret Lake last night and started Elmore Hammes' *The Twenty Dollar Bill *(both are authors on kboards). I continued my reading of *Stiff *by Mary Roach. Some of this is hilarious. I started posting pics of the covers, but Of Love and War image was huge compared to the one of Twenty Dollar Bill (and OLAW is really a short story), so I left them off. Couldn't get Of Love and War on the link maker.

*Of Love and War* is set in a Jersey shore town begins at the boardwalk. She mentions Fort Monmouth, where one of her characters is stationed during WWII. I'd forgotten that Fort Monmouth was once a base for soldiers. We had a USO beach in North Long Branch, between the LB city beach and White Sands beach cub. In recent years, the Fort has been a civilian base and it's closing soon. Its operations have been moving to Maryland.

http://www.amazon.com/Of-Love-and-War-ebook/dp/B003U8ADZG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281044668&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.com/The-Twenty-Dollar-Bill-ebook/dp/B0012MYS44/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281045807&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon

Different Seasons is brilliant.

I'm reading three at once, rare for me. John Connolly's "The Whisperers" is getting most of my attention. Barry Eisler's "Fault Line," and a book by Stanton Samnow called "Inside the Criminal Mind."


----------



## drenee

I'm reading samples, and samples, and more samples.  I'm determined to clean up my backlog.
deb


----------



## pdallen

I'll play, even though I don't have a kindle yet.

Right now I'm reading Widdershins by Charles De Lint. It was slow starting, but I think that was because of a number of crises that intruded into my life. Yesterday I spent some time with it and really started to enjoy it.

I'm also slowly winding my way through Derrick Jensen's double volume Endgame.

Before that I read Cities of the Red Night by Burroughs. And Lautremont's Maldoror. That's a particularly odd duo to read back to back.

After Widdershins, I was thinking Iain M. Banks Against a Dark Background or Michael Swanwick's The Iron Dragon's Daughter. But right now I'm feeling like something classical. Maybe Sinclair Lewis's It can't Happen Here. Or the second volume of Mervyn Peake's Gormenghaste trilogy.


----------



## Michael Crane

Also plan on reading "Taking Care of Katrina" by our own Joel Arnold. Looks like a good quick read!


----------



## LaRita

Almost finished with "The Goddess of Fried Okra" which I got free last week.  I know it's not free anymore, but I really recommend it.  A quirky, touching story with some great characters.


----------



## Linda Ash

I read a lot of young adult. There are a lot of phenomenal YA authors out there. One terrific book I just read is Paolo Bacigalupe's Ship Breaker. It's almost eerie how timely it is - a world set in the not too distant future where global warming has changed the the climate and the economy and kids work at stripping now defunct oil tankers that languish in the oily waters of the Gulf coast for sellable scrap. It's a gripping tale of one young ship breaker and his dreams of doing better for himself than working the hard life of scrapping.


----------



## Victorine

drenee said:


> I'm reading samples, and samples, and more samples. I'm determined to clean up my backlog.
> deb


Do you find you're deleting most of them without buying? Or are you buying a bunch? I need to clean up my backlog of samples too.

Vicki


----------



## drenee

Victorine said:


> Do you find you're deleting most of them (samples) without buying? Or are you buying a bunch? I need to clean up my backlog of samples too.
> 
> Vicki


I would say it's about 50/50 right now. At first I was reading the whole sample. Then I decided if it didn't catch my attention by five pages I would delete it. I ended up buying one bundle immediately, Lady Jane Grey Bundle, and one book, Whiskey Sour. Then I decided to buy the second Konrath book in the series, Bloody Mary, because the price was good. 
I have 8 in my Books to Buy collection so far. 
deb


----------



## Victorine

drenee said:


> I would say it's about 50/50 right now. At first I was reading the whole sample. Then I decided if it didn't catch my attention by five pages I would delete it. I ended up buying one bundle immediately, Lady Jane Grey Bundle, and one book, Whiskey Sour. Then I decided to buy the second Konrath book in the series, Bloody Mary, because the price was good.
> I have 8 in my Books to Buy collection so far.
> deb


I'm kind of afraid to read all my samples... I think I could get myself into trouble buying all those books! (I tend to be picky in getting samples... so I usually like them once I start reading.)

I'm glad you're finding some good books. 

Vicki


----------



## drenee

I did have to make a Coinstar run today.  It's still not going to finance all of them, but I guess I'm going to have to prioritize.
deb


----------



## amiblackwelder

I've got three titles: 'Portal' again, 'As the World Die's, part two, and 'Horror, Humor, and Heros'


----------



## mxp

Just started Close To Holmes.http://www.amazon.com/Close-Holmes-connections-historical-ebook/dp/B003DCPZJI


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

I just finished Homer & Langley by E.L. Doctorow. 5 stars, incredible book. Parts of it are totally hilarious, but because these 2 eccentric brothers living on Fifth Avenue in NYC are hoarders, I knew it would end badly. I think Doctorow based it on an actual case. Still, I would highly recommend it. And it got fantastic reviews.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

prairiesky said:


> Just finished Anna Quindlen's Every Last One. This book broke my heart.


I just finished this one too. What a tear-jerker.


----------



## Harry Shannon

You've sold me on "Homer and Langley." Thanks.


----------



## 5711

_*Agents of Treachery







*_, a collection of short fiction by top espionage/mystery and spy-genre writers. Apparently an anthology like this is pretty rare -- most authors in this genre don't bother because it's tough to tell a complicated tale of intrigue in often foreign lands and sometimes historical periods in short form. It's working for me, though.


----------



## 911jason

Ohhhh that looks good Steve! Thanks for posting that, added to my wishlist! =)


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

I'm reading William R Mistele's "Undines - Lessons from the Realm of the Water Spirits"


----------



## 5711

911jason said:


> Ohhhh that looks good Steve! Thanks for posting that, added to my wishlist! =)


You're welcome! If I remember correctly this one would definitely be right down your alley. Hope you like it.


----------



## drenee

I'm trying to read *The Wedding Party* by Robyn Carr. 
I have been reading samples because I have such a short attention span these days.
I have not been able to really get into anything since I finished *Pillars of the Earth*.
Does that happen to anyone else?
deb


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Sure, a lot of times after you finish something that you REALLY enjoy all you really want is more of it... and nothing else is that!


----------



## Maxx

I just started listening to:


The Virgin of Small Plains by Nancy Pickard


----------



## Christopher Smith

I'm reading Anthony Lane's "Nobody's Perfect."  A great read.  Lane is the film critic for the New Yorker.  Very insightful, sometimes very funny.  He's an excellent writer.


----------



## M.S. Verish

Getting ready to read some C.S. Marks, and about seven other books we picked up while promoting at GenCon 2010. Busy, busy, busy!


----------



## LDS

Life: A User's Manual

Slow going for me, but worth it (no, it's not self-help, it's a novel!)


----------



## Maxx

I just started reading:

Two Rivers by T. Greenwood



I believe this was a freebie a while back


----------



## Rob Steiner

Just started The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo by Steig Larsson. My wife bought the paperback, loved it, and threatened dire consequences if I didn't read it. I'm such a Kindle addict now that I considered buying the Kindle version rather than read the paperback in my hands. Is that wrong?


----------



## Maxx

Rob Steiner said:


> Just started The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo by Steig Larsson. My wife bought the paperback, loved it, and threatened dire consequences if I didn't read it. I'm such a Kindle addict now that I considered buying the Kindle version rather than read the paperback in my hands. Is that wrong?


Not at all!


----------



## Tracey

I am still going on



Am really liking it, but just haven't had a lot of time to read lately, been trying to get some work from home and it has come through and I have been flat out doing that. Really need more time in the day!


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Queued said:


> I'm reading Anthony Lane's "Nobody's Perfect." A great read. Lane is the film critic for the New Yorker. Very insightful, sometimes very funny. He's an excellent writer.


I haven't read his book, but I read Frank Rich a lot. He used to be the drama critic, I believe. His memoir, Ghostlight, was great, ditto his book The Greatest Story Ever Sold.

And I'm very interested in your book of reviews about Netflix. Sounds terrific! As soon as I get my Kindle I'm going to buy it.

Cheers, 
Susan


----------



## Jen

drenee said:


> I'm trying to read *The Wedding Party* by Robyn Carr.
> I have been reading samples because I have such a short attention span these days.
> I have not been able to really get into anything since I finished *Pillars of the Earth*.
> Does that happen to anyone else?
> deb


ALL the time Deb! I felt that way after Pillars, too. That's when I started Outlander, and spent a year and a half on that. I'm almost done with Cathedral of the Sea, you should check it out! It's not quite like Pillars, but I'm loving it. And I know we have similar tastes!! I suck at the link maker, but here is the link - 
http://www.amazon.com/Cathedral-Sea-Novel-ebook/dp/B0013TPVRO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281446306&sr=1-1

Bummer, it's at $13.99. I think I bought it at $7.99! But it's good!


----------



## Bane766

I'm deployed to Saudi Arabia, so my choices are very limited (especially since I forgot to bring any books with me!).  But I found this website that sent me some free books...so I'm going through them now.  They are all Stephen King books (as I can read most of his several times and still be entertained).

Just recently finished Hearts in Atlantis
Currently reading Tommyknockers.
Next is Pet Cemetary, then It.


----------



## masquedbunny

A lot of my friends have been reading Stieg Larsson's _Millennium Trilogy_, so I sort of feel like I must eventually read it--if only to allow for intelligent discussion about it.

Right now I've just begun reading Elizabeth Peters' Children of the Storm (Amelia Peabody Mystery, #15), and then there are four more left in this series. After that, Stephen King's _The Dark Tower_ books are my next priority.


----------



## Bane766

masquedbunny said:


> A lot of my friends have been reading Stieg Larsson's _Millennium Trilogy_, so I sort of feel like I must eventually read it--if only to allow for intelligent discussion about it.
> 
> Right now I've just begun reading Elizabeth Peters' Children of the Storm (Amelia Peabody Mystery, #15), and then there are four more left in this series. After that, Stephen King's _The Dark Tower_ books are my next priority.


The Dark Tower books are good (first books is a bit slow, but they speed up with book 2)...although I was disappointed by the ending.


----------



## Danielleqlee

Mozart's Blood, having trouble getting into it but the story sounds interesting.

http://www.amazon.com/Mozarts-Blood-ebook/dp/B003IYI7RI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1281448917&sr=8-2


----------



## masquedbunny

Bane766 said:


> The Dark Tower books are good (first books is a bit slow, but they speed up with book 2)...although I was disappointed by the ending.


I read the first three books in grade school, and Wizard hadn't been released yet. When it finally was, I'd moved on to other things--and though my dad poked at me to read it, I never got 'round to it. Now that King has finished the series, I think I'm reading to plunge through the lot of them.


----------



## Bane766

Yeah.  Wizard in Glass is probably the worst of the bunch as it's a side trip from the main story.  As I said the rest are pretty good...minus the very end of the last book.


----------



## Hair of the Dog




----------



## Carld

Currently reading _New Tricks_, an Urban Fantasy that reminds me of Jim Butcher's _Dresden Files_, lots of fun.


----------



## Leslie

Bane766 said:


> I'm deployed to Saudi Arabia, so my choices are very limited (especially since I forgot to bring any books with me!). But I found this website that sent me some free books...so I'm going through them now. They are all Stephen King books (as I can read most of his several times and still be entertained).
> 
> Just recently finished Hearts in Atlantis
> Currently reading Tommyknockers.
> Next is Pet Cemetary, then It.


Are you deployed, as in a soldier? You should check out operation ebook drop, spearhead by Ed Patterson. I think there are close to 500 authors offering free books. Send him a PM and he'll get you all set up.

L


----------



## Leslie

Music & Mayhem said:


> I haven't read his book, but I read Frank Rich a lot. He used to be the drama critic, I believe. His memoir, Ghostlight, was great, ditto his book The Greatest Story Ever Sold.
> 
> And I'm very interested in your book of reviews about Netflix. Sounds terrific! As soon as I get my Kindle I'm going to buy it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Susan


I loved *Ghostlight*. I tried for years to get my son to read it--he was into drama in high school. No luck. That for the rec on *The Greatest Story*. I'll check it out.

Frank Rich is still an op/ed columnist for the Times--with a point of view I tend to agree with.

L


----------



## WDGagliani

I just finished reading THE SCRUBS, an SF-Horror novella by noted thriller writer Simon Wood (writing as Simon Janus). Found it excellent, especially for a short piece.

Here's my review:

Simon Wood's novella "The Scrubs" is a nightmare landscape of violence instigated by official lack of ethics and morality. This story is so lean it almost hurts. It's a bullet to the brain, a shank through the ribs, mostly because it deftly showcases the utter lack of compassion man can show fellow man, especially in a prison incarceration scenario.

Michael Keeler is a robber whose "harmless" bank robbery went awry when he killed a young boy who wielded a toy gun he thought was real. Now a lifer, a con in the Wormwood Scrubs prison, he has accepted a volunteer assignment he knows will probably get him killed. Something strange is going on in the North Wing, some kind of government research. Keeler's seeking redemption for his one act of brutality, but he has no idea what waits for him behind the vacuum locks. He has no idea what the prison governor is up to, with higher-ups' blessing. And he has no idea what it might mean for everyone in the world.

Keeler, whose very name indicates some irony, is a tragic hero, out to right his own wrongs, and willing to become a guinea pig and also an agent of chaos. The lean, hard prose proves Simon Wood's place in the hazy areas between SF and horror and thriller should be assured for a long time. Somewhat reminiscent of "The Cell," the novella could easily have been a novel, though it packs plenty of action and social commentary in its short length. It's not an easy one to forget, and it will raise the hairs on the back of your neck when you realize that it's probably not as far-fetched as it first appears. What you'll mostly take away from it is the feeling that humanity is doomed because of its own indiscriminate greed and lack of morals. 

If you like thought-provoking mayhem, this is the ticket. I can definitely see a sequel in the making...


----------



## geoffthomas

And last August (2009) I purchased The Sari Shop Widow by Shobhan Bantwal for $0.00.

I found it a very nice read.
A glimpse into Hindu-American culture.
A nice romance with little need for graphic sex, so none is provided.
And several problems to be resolved before the ending.
A nice read. But it is $9.60 now.


----------



## Taborcarn

I recently finished:
  

Still reading:


----------



## Imogen Rose

I just finished reading *A scattered Life* by Karen McQuestion and have stared on *Kept *by Zoe Winters.


----------



## RJ Keller

Leslie said:


> It's interesting that you are reading those back-to-back. Dave Cullen, author of *Columbine*, was one of those folks whose life was changed by the movie *Brokeback Mountain*. In fact, he got way behind on his deadline for *Columbine* (like, 4 or 5 years behind) because he was so busy dealing with his BBM obsession.
> 
> L


He ran a message board for quite awhile, didn't he? I think I joined up there and lurked, but never posted.

Also, to keep on topic, I just downloaded "Columbine." (Most I've paid for an ebook so far.) I've been meaning to read it for quite awhile, but forgot about it. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Imogen Rose said:


> I just finished reading *A scattered Life* by Karen McQuestion and have stared on *Kept *by Zoe Winters.


You'll love _*Kept*_ by my friend Zoe.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Holy cow, uber gigantic!


----------



## Bane766

Leslie said:


> Are you deployed, as in a soldier? You should check out operation ebook drop, spearhead by Ed Patterson. I think there are close to 500 authors offering free books. Send him a PM and he'll get you all set up.
> 
> L


I am deployed but not a Soldier...I'm an Airman  I know about ECP's ething. I think it's awesome, but I don't have an ereader.


----------



## Leslie

rjkeller said:


> He ran a message board for quite awhile, didn't he? I think I joined up there and lurked, but never posted.


Yes, the Ultimate Brokeback Forum. It's still going although not as lively as in the old days. I haven't posted there in ages.



> Also, to keep on topic, I just downloaded "Columbine." (Most I've paid for an ebook so far.) I've been meaning to read it for quite awhile, but forgot about it. Thanks for reminding me.


I can't bring myself to read Columbine, even though it's the type of book I know I would find interesting. My kids were 8 and 11 when the killings occurred--not high school age but still too close for comfort.

So...instead, I just read this terrific 5 star book....definitely recommended, even if the cover is a little corny (I am getting tired of naked torso covers...)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Leslie said:


> Yes, the Ultimate Brokeback Forum. It's still going although not as lively as in the old days. I haven't posted there in ages.
> 
> I can't bring myself to read Columbine, even though it's the type of book I know I would find interesting. My kids were 8 and 11 when the killings occurred--not high school age but still too close for comfort.
> 
> So...instead, I just read this terrific 5 star book....definitely recommended, even if the cover is a little corny (I am getting tired of naked torso covers...)


Yeah, where the full frontal? 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Michael Crane

Even though I am reading Different Seasons by Stephen King, I am also reading The Weight of Blood by our own David Dalglish! (tried to get the cover up, but wouldn't post for some reason)

Only 3 chapters into it, and so far it's EXCELLENT! Very easy to get pulled in. I look forward to reading more and checking out the other books in the series.


----------



## shalom israel




----------



## Leslie

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Yeah, where the full frontal?
> 
> Ed Patterson


In your imagination, sweetie-pie.


----------



## Michael Crane

Half-Orc said:


> Well now, always willing to help out a friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There we go. And thrilled you're enjoying it!
> 
> David Dalglish


That's more like it! Thanks! I'm looking forward to reading some more when I get home from work.


----------



## Indy

Still slogging through the Iliad on the off days when I'm not reading the Ice and Fire series.  I'm still wondering how big of a jerk you have to be to piss off an entire river.


----------



## CNDudley

Taborcarn said:


> Still reading:


Really enjoyed that book. The first half more than the second.

Now working on this for book club. So many characters! Sometimes it feels like the _War and Peace_ of women's fiction.
(No Kindle edition)


----------



## Bar steward

I'm currently reading Dan Browns THE LOST SYMBOL. Okay its very similar to the two previous books in the series, but I like it, I like all the info they throw at you along the way and I like the mystery. When I finish that I've got World War Z to read, has anyone read that? Is it any good? I prefer my humor books when I can find them and I've been told this is a good'un. Humor + Zombies, sounds great.


----------



## DYB

rjkeller said:


> He ran a message board for quite awhile, didn't he? I think I joined up there and lurked, but never posted.
> 
> Also, to keep on topic, I just downloaded "Columbine." (Most I've paid for an ebook so far.) I've been meaning to read it for quite awhile, but forgot about it. Thanks for reminding me.


I'm half-way through it. It's hard to read on the subway because you want to burst out crying on every page.


----------



## Taborcarn

Bar steward said:


> I'm currently reading Dan Browns THE LOST SYMBOL. Okay its very similar to the two previous books in the series, but I like it, I like all the info they throw at you along the way and I like the mystery. When I finish that I've got World War Z to read, has anyone read that? Is it any good? I prefer my humor books when I can find them and I've been told this is a good'un. Humor + Zombies, sounds great.


I really enjoyed World War Z, it's a great read. You can tell that Brooks has improved as an author since The Zombie Survival Guide.

As far as The Lost Symbol, I didn't hate it but it was easily my least favorite of Brown's books.


----------



## prairiesky

Just finishe True Colors by Krisin Hannah. It was and easy, enjoyable read.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

World War Z was phenomenal...but don't expect a humorous read in the slightest. It is about as real as it gets in describing what it would be like if a zombie pandemic struck the earth. Some of the scenes (soldiers in submarines listening to zombies pound and strike the side of their craft) were just bonechilling.

David Dalglish


----------



## Victorine

Almost finished with:



I'm enjoying it! I hope Jesus doesn't die in the end...

And I'm also reading:



Ahh, love the murder mysteries. 

Vicki


----------



## ChristianBk

Third China Mieville book I've read and so far so good...


----------



## Harry Shannon

Christian, have heard great things about Kraken as well


----------



## Imogen Rose

I have just finished:








and









Just started:


----------



## Lyndl

Just started











So far, I LOVE it !


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I just finished  and loved it!

I just started . It's pretty good so far....very different.

I am reading DTBs until I get my new Kindle.


----------



## JCBeam

Just finished  which was pretty good and just started
 which so far, is absolutely cracking me up and is exactly what I need after a few "heavy" reads of late.


----------



## ScottLCollins




----------



## geoffthomas

I just finished reading Berserker Throne by Fred Saberhagen.
I purchased this in 2009 for $0.00 from the Baen/Tor free library.
I think this is another example of loss-leader - I could find no more of Fred's work free.
But this was a good read. And is a good example of an experienced professional writer's work.










My favorite genre is probably SciFi, so I liked it a lot - even though it is a bit dated.
If I can figure out a link to more than just the image, I will edit this post.


----------



## Hair of the Dog




----------



## Emmalita

Christian,  I loved City and City.  It's slow in parts, but it's worth it.

Currently reading the 8th Sookie Stackhouse.  I've been making my way through them.  Good, easy summer reading.


----------



## Carolyn A

I've just finished reading Maeve Binchy's "Heart and Soul" , but I was astounded at the number of errors in the Kindle version. She's a well-published, highly regarded author and it amazes me that such a poor  job was made of her book, and that it hasn't been corrected.

Now reading Alexander McCall Smith's "44 Scotland Street". 

Carolyn


----------



## Joel Arnold

I read Simon Janus's *The Scrubs * last night and loved it.
Today, I started David Dalglish's *The Cost of Betrayal*. I heard he shows up around these parts every once in a while... 

Joel


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Joel Arnold said:


> Today, I started David Dalglish's *The Cost of Betrayal*. I heard he shows up around these parts every once in a while...


All lies. I show up around these parts every twice in a while.

David Dalglish

p.s. Awesome! I'm excited.


----------



## Carld

Just finished:









and starting:


----------



## Beth O

Finished:

*highly recommend*

And:

Unfortunately cannot recommend

And about to start:


----------



## HelenSmith

I just read . It was published last week and it's by a friend of mine who's a bestselling author. It's a sex and drugs 'bonkbuster' and not my usual thing - I only read it because I know her - but maybe it should be because I found it very entertaining. I read a Jilly Cooper years ago and it's a bit like that, though with quite a lot of graphic sex, which I don't remember from Jilly. There must be modern equivalents I could mention. She got a blurb from Louise Bagshawe and Olivia Darling on the cover, though, if that's any help. She writes very well and uses stock characters but layers them and uses reversals to make them interesting. I'd definitely recommend it if any of the names I have mentioned grab you, or if you read her earlier one,  (which I haven't yet read).

It's available for the kindle in the UK store but not in the US so I have linked to the paperback in the US Amazon store.


----------



## talleylynn

This was a freebie back in December and I'm just now getting around to reading it. It is funny and irreverent and I'm enjoying it immensely.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Harry Shannon

Finishing "The Strain" by Del Toro and it's beginning to slow down for me, though still intrigued by the sequel. Got so many options (including several of my fellow Kindleboard authors) not sure what's next, probably John Connolly's "The Whisperers."


----------



## MLPMom

ScottLCollins said:


>


I just barely started reading this as well and am liking it so far.

I still have "In The Woods" by Tana French to finish but for some reason I just can't get into it. I have no idea why.


----------



## Carld

Harry Shannon said:


> Finishing "The Strain" by Del Toro and it's beginning to slow down for me, though still intrigued by the sequel.


I felt the same way. Half-way through I thought "WOW! This is a great book!" It was really intense. Then it kind of dropped off to just pretty good.


----------



## stacyjuba

I really enjoyed The Cutting Edge







by Darcia Helle. This is the review I posted on Amazon:

I loved this book! Skye was a likable, real character and her honest voice drew me into this novel, a unique blend of dark comedy, suspense, mystery and romance. Skye feels trapped in her job as a hairdresser and fantasizes about "getting rid" of her annoying clients. Anyone who has felt burned out from a job will relate to how Skye's frustration starts to intrude on an otherwise healthy and happy life.

Meanwhile, in a parallel storyline, a serial killer takes out his own personal frustrations on the unfortunate victims that capture his attention. I was glued to the pages, wondering how these two storylines would connect. This book is a terrific book club read and has lots of opportunities for discussion. It provides a fascinating look at how fate, upbringing, circumstances and personal values can influence the type of people we become. Some people find the strength to rise above their problems while others allow the bitterness to take over their lives. What will Skye's choice be?

This novel has a great deal of depth, masked by an enjoyable and breezy writing style. It is also unpredictable. The killer's identity, and how the author will tie up the riveting plotline, will keep readers guessing. It's interesting how this book will appeal to so many different categories of readers - it has elements of contemporary fiction, chick lit, mystery, suspense, and dark comedy. Anyone who has ever been burned from a job, or dealt with annoying co-workers and clients, will also get a kick out of reading this book.

Luckily for fans, Darcia Helle has several other books available and I've enjoyed each one that I've read. This is her breakout novel, the one that should bring her the attention she deserves and send readers running to check out her other novels. Buy this book and recommend it to your friends. It won't disappoint.


----------



## skyblue

I just finished *The Forgotten Garden* by Kate Morton. I loved it!


----------



## Neekeebee

I decided to re-read  after hearing a Michael Scott interview recently. I enjoyed it a lot more this time and am looking forward to reading  soon.

In the meantime, I started . It's light and funny, and just what I am in the mood for this weekend. (And also a bargain, at 99 cents.)

(Note: DTB links)

N


----------



## mlewis78

I finished Stiff (Mary Roach) last week and *The Twenty Dollar Bill* by Elmore Hammes last night. Really liked EH's book. Now I'm reading Taylor Branch *The Clinton Tapes*, which so far is more of a memoir of his time spent with the Clintons while they did the tapes than actually of the tapes themselves. Have had this one for a long time and wonder why I didn't get to it before now.


----------



## Harry Shannon

"Galveston: A Novel" by Nick Pizzolato and it is one hell of a lot of fun. Fast-paced noir, great writing.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

mlewis78 said:


> Now I'm reading Taylor Branch *The Clinton Tapes*, which so far is more of a memoir of his time spent with the Clintons while they did the tapes than actually of the tapes themselves.


If you want a fascinating profile of Bill Clinton Try [amazonsearch]In Search of Bill Clinton: A Psychological Biography [Unabridged] [Audible Audio Edition] by John D. Gartner (Author), [/amazonsearch] I'm not sure if there are other versions ... The author paints a very convincing picture of Clinton's mindset and also (he believes) identifies Clinton's real father.

And on a totally different note ... I love your photo of the flute.


----------



## jazprimo

I'm reading Shadow's Past (Borderlands Novel #3) by Lorna Freeman. It's excellent!


----------



## AlexJouJou

Taking a break from the August Bookclub game and finishing up some other reading this weekend


----------



## RJ Keller

My mother let me borrow her copies of the first three Harry Potter books. She says she won't speak to me again until I've finished the entire series, except to let me borrow the last four. So I guess that's what I'll be reading for awhile, since I'm kinda fond of my mom.


----------



## dlanzarotta

I just finished reading Dark Flame by Alyson Noel, and now I'm back to reading the Fever Series by KMM.


----------



## mlewis78

*Corduroy Mansions * by Alexander McCall Smith just came through from NYPL ebooks, so I'll be reading that along with my Taylor Branch Kindle book.


----------



## Bane766

Finished reading *Tommyknockers*. The 'hero' was frustrating, but it was a good book.

I'm re-reading *IT* to tie me over for now. I ordered *On Writing* so when that comes I'll put down *IT * and read that (I've read both books before, but I wanted a refresher of *On Writing* and *IT* is just a great book).

All by Stephen King.


----------



## Maxx

I just started listening to:


----------



## julieannfelicity

I'll be reading, One Second After by William R. Forstchen

and then I'll be reading, The Maze Runner by James Dashner


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I'm reading A Perfect Grave by Rick Mofina. As a journalist, I'm enjoying his journalist character. I picked this book up at a mystery conference last year.



This book was listed at $146! I hope that's an error. I'm glad I got the paperback free. 
L.J.


----------



## Michael Crane

I'm half-way through David Dalglish's The Weight of Blood and am loving it. Great characters and love the feeling of dread and doom thus far. I tend to like darker stories (if you haven't noticed already!). Lots of fast-paced action, but he still focuses on characters and makes sure that they come across as living and breathing.


----------



## Leslie

Maxx said:


> I just started listening to:


This was a cute book. Classic Carl Hiaasen, toned down for a YA audience. I enjoyed it very much.

L


----------



## stacydan

Just finished:










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002E9HAIA?tag=kbpst-20

Very suspenseful, lots of plot twists!


----------



## VickiT

I'm reading M A Miller's *Victory Cove * and West Australian author Felicity Young's *Take Out * (paperback):











Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
I'm Trace - new here. 
I'm a bit spoilt for choice in reading material at the moment as my beloved nieces [14 year old twins] went to a book fair held down under recently and brought me back a literal box full of books they thought I would like - and I'm loving them so far.

At the moment I'm reading a couple of Douglas Adams' novels I never even knew existed - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency and The Long Dark Tea Time of the Soul. Both great books and exactly what I'd expect from Adams who is one of my favourite authors.

I'll keep you up to date as I work my way through the box.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

traceya said:


> At the moment I'm reading a couple of Douglas Adams' novels I never even knew existed - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency and The Long Dark Tea Time of the Soul. Both great books and exactly what I'd expect from Adams who is one of my favourite authors.
> 
> Cheers,
> Trace


I love both of those. They reward a re-read, too, so you can see what clues and allusions you missed first time around.


----------



## Taborcarn

I recently finished:
 and 

Now reading:
 and  (in audiobook)


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish







and after 4 very serious wonderful reads I need a change so I

will start:


----------



## etexlady

Just started this last night....so far quite good and interesting. It's historical fiction describing how the women and girls who worked to paint the dials of clocks were poisoned by radium paint. Very good reviews on Amazon and only $.99.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

The first Temeraire book was thoroughly enjoyable, and convinced me to read the second.

I just got back from vacation and positively binged on Kindle books -- good thing so many were public domain!

War of the Worlds
Carnacki, the Ghost Finder
Miss Mapp
His Majesty's Dragon
Supernatural Horror in Literature (which made me buy a bunch MORE public-domain books he talked about, that sounded interesting)
The Horla

I also started










Which was a freebie when I got it -- so far, it's not sucking me in. I love popular science, but the writing on this one seems flat and shallow so far.


----------



## HelenSmith

Taborcan, I'd be interested to know what you thought of the Anthony Bourdain. I loved Kitchen Confidential - I thought it was knockout. But I was a bit disappointed in the follow-up.

I have just started


----------



## Taborcarn

I'm less than halfway through the audiobook.  I'm enjoyed Bourdain's narration, but I still think I like Kitchen Confidential better.  The listing of his heroes and villians, and people he just doesn't like in general has gotten repetitive already.


----------



## Emmalita

HelenSmith re: Darkmans.  

This is a very good book. I really like Nicola Barker, but do not expect the plot to make sense!  It took me awhile after I was done reading it to say that I liked it because of that.


----------



## hsuthard

I just finished the Karen Marie Moning Fever series plus a few of her Highlander series as well on my trip, followed by the Stieg Larsson Girl With the Dragon Tattoo series. I had been saving those for my trip as a special treat for sitting through two 24 hour travel days.





















Now I'm reading:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41EJvzKqp2L._SL500_AA266_PIkin2,BottomRight,-22,34_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg


----------



## geoffthomas

I had a rather long list of books that I "purchased" for $0.00 or $.99 in 2009.
Persuader (Jack Reacher, No. 7) by Lee Child was another of these.
The Kindle version now sells for $7.99.
I bought it in March of 2009 for $0.00.
I had never read Lee Child before.











I must say that this is a page-turner.
Lee Child (or Jim Grant - his real name) is an accomplished novelist.
This was his 7th book and I did enjoy it.
I will think about whether I am willing to spend $7.99 for more. Not because they would not be worth it. Just because there are so many good indie authors whose works are less expensive. So my money goes further with them. But this was good.


----------



## MLPMom

I just started _Garden Spells_ by Sarah Addison Allen. Only about 2% into it but so far it isn't bad.


----------



## prairiesky

I have just started The Strain by Chuck Hogan. So far, I am creeped out but really want to find out what happens next.


----------



## Neekeebee

hsuthard said:


> I just finished the Karen Marie Moning Fever series plus a few of her Highlander series as well on my trip, followed by the Stieg Larsson Girl With the Dragon Tattoo series. I had been saving those for my trip as a special treat for sitting through two 24 hour travel days.


Ooooh! I like the new cover!

N


----------



## geoffthomas

Today I read The Kind Gods by Carolyn Kephart $.99 at Amazon
I think it is a free download from smashwords or from her website.











At 107 locations this is indeed a short work.
And as with all of Carolyn's writing it is very enjoyable.
There are times when a thought can be conveyed in few words.
This was entertaining.


----------



## Michael Crane

geoffthomas said:


> Today I read The Kind Gods by Carolyn Kephart $.99 at Amazon
> I think it is a free download from smashwords or from her website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 107 locations this is indeed a short work.
> And as with all of Carolyn's writing it is very enjoyable.
> There are times when a thought can be conveyed in few words.
> This was entertaining.


I will have to check that out! I'm a sucker for short story collections. It always amazes me how much can be accomplished within a single story at times. Thanks for bringing it up on here!


----------



## geoffthomas

I just finished The Other Side of the Page by Terry Odell.
At Amazon for $0.00 it is 346 locations, also a short story.











This is a cute conceit.
Story about your novel's characters.
Nice quick read. Well done.


----------



## Amyshojai

I've been reading a lot of thrillers. "Neverland" by Doug Clegg is really creepy and terrific. Shane Gericke's "Cut to the Bone" and "Blown Apart" are terrific reads. Also love Allison Brennan's new "deadly sins" series. 

I've a virtual stack still to read...not enough hours in the day!

amy


----------



## cdstedman

Right now I’m reading Tigerheart by Peter David and thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## CharlaBrady

I'm reading "Perspectives From The Psychiatric Ward"

http://www.amazon.com/Perspectives-Psychiatric-Ward-ebook/dp/B003ZK5FMK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282265486&sr=1-1

It's a hilarious little read and at $2.99, a nice bargain buy.

Anyone else reading a good humor book they can recommend? I always have trouble finding funny books.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm (re)reading Thorne Smith's Topper:











Several movies and at least one TV series have been based on this novel. You can get it at feedbooks, it's public domain (published in 1924).

Mike


----------



## LindaN

I have about 15 books that I need to read.
Excuses Begone: How to Change
Girl with Dragon Tattoo
Shutter Island
Dead and Gone
Talk of the Town
Veil Madnight
Irresistible Forces
Kiss Me Deadly
The Wild's Call

Have read:
Brotherhood of the Black Dagger
Eat Pray Love
Sookie Stackhouse series
Already Dead
Bride's Baby
Dead Witch Walking
Emma
Faking It
Kiss of Midnight
Little Women
Midnight Awakening
Midnight Rising
Ordinary World
Pride and Prejudice
Sense and Sensibility
The Shunning
Slow Hands


----------



## drenee

jmiked said:


> Im (re)reading Thorne Smiths Topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several movies and at least one TV series have been based on this novel. You can get it at feedbooks, its public domain (published in 1924).
> 
> Mike


I love the Topper movies. Did not know there was a series or a book. Thank you.
deb


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

drenee said:


> I love the Topper movies. Did not know there was a series or a book. Thank you.
> deb


Two books...... _Topper_ and _Topper Takes a Trip_. Both public domain.

Mike


----------



## mistyd107

Just finished "In The Mood" by Ellen Fisher  

will Start :"The Burden of Proof" by Scott Turow


----------



## Lyndl

Just started











So far, I love it.


----------



## David McAfee

Just finished Drummer Boy, by Scott Nicholson.

Currently reading Kidnapped, by Dee Henderson.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Reading Fevre Dream. Martin's one of the few authors who can get me to pay full price for a book.

David Dalglish


----------



## geoffthomas

I just finished One Night With The Fae [Kindle Edition] by Claire Farrell.
A collection of short stories told from a different character's involvement and point of view. A young girl is lured to a faery festival hosted by the Irish fae. To survive she must avoid the attention of two warring Queens but a faery who helps her fears that something even more sinister is going on.











At 750 locations, not a long read. But a good story was told.
I would compare this favorably with Faerie Tale by Raymond Feist or even the Fortress in the Eye of Time by C.J. Cherryh and the other "fortress" books. 
Claire has told a good story of the Faerie and I enjoyed it.
Just the right touch of slightly twisted.

Just sayin......


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm reading The Scold's Bridle right now. About 150 pages into it and I have no idea who the killer is.

Debra


----------



## blefever

Airframe, by Michael Crighton. Damn the power of the media!


----------



## purplepen79

_The Mayor of Casterbridge _ by Thomas Hardy. I haven't read Thomas Hardy since crying over _Jude the Obscure_ in my early twenties. I find him one of the more approachable Victorian novelists--there are always enough lurid events in his books to keep me reading. _The Mayor of Casterbridge _ starts with a drunken man selling his wife to a sailor--with a beginning like that, who could stop reading?


----------



## Jaasy

Currently reading The Cove by Catherine Coulter


----------



## scottnicholson

Digging into Vicki Tyley's new mystery Sleight Malice

Scott


----------



## shoppegirl

The Making of A Chef, by Michael Ruhlman   So far it's pretty entertaining...although the book is about Ruhlman's time in the CIA (Culinary Institute of America) his witty satire reminds me of David Sadaris at times. So far, so good.


----------



## drenee

healeyb said:


> I just finished Sense and Sensibility and I am currently working on Prey (the last Crichton novel I need to read). Up next in my queue is Kite Runner.


I read Sense and Sensibility years back. Last year I did the audio version, and I loved it.
deb


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Just finished Vicki Tyley's Sleight Malice. An excellent book. It kept me in suspense from the first chapter and there was a surprise ending.
Ann


----------



## MLPMom

I finished _Garden Spells_, it was alright, not as good as I thought it would be but not bad either.

I also finished _The Apothecary's Daughter_ by Julie Klassen. I got this when it was free a few months back and I loved it! I am super tempted to buy her latest book but I have so much in the TBR pile, not to mention a few DTBs, that I am trying to resist the urge.

I also finished _No Time To Die_ by Elizabeth Chandler today and it wasn't bad either.

I am having a hard time trying to decide what to start now. I still have two books that I started and haven't been able to get into, _An Echo in the Bone_ (literally started it months ago) and the _In the Woods_ which I just can't get myself to finish but I know I should so it is done with and out of the way. I think I only have a little over 100 pages or so to finish it for crying out loud.


----------



## 911jason

I'm on my lunch break at work right now, and will finish



in the next hour or so. What an amazing book! I know, I know... I'm the last person on the face of the planet to read it, but wow! I don't read a whole lot of mysteries, but this one has been great. Thoroughly enjoyed it and look forward to reading the remainder of the trilogy.


----------



## Bane766

I fished IT on my weekend (our one day off is Friday) and didn't have anything to read.  Then I come into work today and they deliver the mail...I got my 'On Writing' copy in today.  Good timing    

Prob gonna read 'Pet Sematary' next-we'll see.  All by Stephen King.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

911jason said:


> I'm on my lunch break at work right now, and will finish
> 
> 
> 
> in the next hour or so. What an amazing book! I know, I know... I'm the last person on the face of the planet to read it, but wow! I don't read a whole lot of mysteries, but this one has been great. Thoroughly enjoyed it and look forward to reading the remainder of the trilogy.


No, I am...still on my TBR pile... but my brother read our shared Kindle copy and loved it. 

Betsy


----------



## Harry Shannon

Pet Semetery is the scariest of King's books, IMHO, necka nd neck with Salem's Lot. Enjoy!


----------



## JCBeam

Just finished *The Goddess of Fried Okra* which was pretty good, not too heavy/deep which was what I needed after a several of back-to-back "heavy" reads and am just starting *She's My Dad*


----------



## mistyd107

911jason said:


> I'm on my lunch break at work right now, and will finish
> 
> 
> 
> in the next hour or so. What an amazing book! I know, I know... I'm the last person on the face of the planet to read it, but wow! I don't read a whole lot of mysteries, but this one has been great. Thoroughly enjoyed it and look forward to reading the remainder of the trilogy.


no, your not I haven't read it either I'm waiting on my GC balance to be renewed


----------



## luvmy4brats

911jason said:


> I'm on my lunch break at work right now, and will finish
> 
> 
> 
> in the next hour or so. What an amazing book! I know, I know... I'm the last person on the face of the planet to read it, but wow! I don't read a whole lot of mysteries, but this one has been great. Thoroughly enjoyed it and look forward to reading the remainder of the trilogy.


I haven't read it yet... But it's in my TBR


----------



## Aravis60

911jason said:


> I'm on my lunch break at work right now, and will finish
> 
> 
> 
> in the next hour or so. What an amazing book! I know, I know... I'm the last person on the face of the planet to read it, but wow! I don't read a whole lot of mysteries, but this one has been great. Thoroughly enjoyed it and look forward to reading the remainder of the trilogy.


I just started this book.


----------



## StevenSavile

One Day by David Nicholls... just brilliant. I hate him. Heh. I wish I could manage half of what he does in my books... as it is I just admire a staggering work of genius.


----------



## river daughter

I'm making my way through the Wheel of Time. I'm currently on Lord of Chaos, the 6th in the series. I've enjoyed all of them so far! Love the world and the characters.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

I just finished Deadline by Chris Cutcher. LOVED IT. It's about a highschool kid who finds out he has a fatal disease and will be dead within a year if he doesn't get it treated. Not only does he decide not to get the treatment, he decides not to tell anyone about it and try to live the rest of his life in one year. A very good read.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

I'm about halfway through _Fungus of the Heart_ by Jeremy C. Shipp and really enjoying it so far.


----------



## DYB

I just finished Dave Cullen's "Columbine." It's overwhelming. Also infuriating at all the signs that were ignored before - and all the lies that were told after. Cullen's portrait of the two killers is fascinating. You finish detesting one, and feeling some pity for the other. Except, you must remind yourself, they _both_ murdered without mercy. Actually, if their real plan had worked they would have killed hundreds of people. One can only leave this book behind with one of my favorite quotes: "What is an answer that is not trivial?" It's an important book and must be read. Although I can't say I'd encourage anyone to read it. You'll have to brace yourself.


----------



## Carld

jmiked said:


> Two books...... _Topper_ and _Topper Takes a Trip_. Both public domain.
> 
> Mike


Happen to have a link to nicely formatted copies?


----------



## Anne

DYB said:


> I just finished Dave Cullen's "Columbine." It's overwhelming. Also infuriating at all the signs that were ignored before - and all the lies that were told after. Cullen's portrait of the two killers is fascinating. You finish detesting one, and feeling some pity for the other. Except, you must remind yourself, they _both_ murdered without mercy. Actually, if their real plan had worked they would have killed hundreds of people. One can only leave this book behind with one of my favorite quotes: "What is an answer that is not trivial?" It's an important book and must be read. Although I can't say I'd encourage anyone to read it. You'll have to brace yourself.


I need to put this on my TBR List.


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm not a voracious reader.  I read SOME of the sample of Pillars of the Earth -- and bought it.  But I do think I found a content mistake by Ken?!

"He was quite young, somewhere between twenty and thirty years of age . . . ." 

This is medieval times in England. Average life expectancy was thirty years. So young at 20 - 30? I don't think so.


----------



## Bane766

river daughter said:


> I'm making my way through the Wheel of Time. I'm currently on Lord of Chaos, the 6th in the series. I've enjoyed all of them so far! Love the world and the characters.


I hope you like those. I thought the first 6 were excellent. Books 7-10 weren't great, IMO. 11 is better, but 12 isn't as good again.


----------



## geoffthomas

blefever said:


> Airframe, by Michael Crighton. d*mn the power of the media!


One of his best, in my opinion.
Never gets enough notice.











Just sayin.....


----------



## Guest

I'm reading the paper back version of "Lord Foul's Bane" by Steven R. Donaldson.  (for the second time)  Its not out on Kindle even though its a classic.


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently about 1/4 way through









It's excellent.

N


----------



## hsuthard

I just finished the last in the Weather Warden series by Rachel Caine, Total Eclipse:

http://www.amazon.com/Total-Eclipse-Weather-Warden-ebook/dp/B003YFJ5OA/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_4

It was a very good ending to a very entertaining series.

Up next is probably Nurture Shock by Po Bronson.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Just started _OM:The Secret of Ahbor Valley_ by Talbot Mundy:



It's a cracking good story first published in 1924. You can get it for free from MobileRead:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95523

I read it 30-40 years ago and remember enjoying it a lot. This book is said to have inspired _Lost Horizon_, James Hilton's famous novel.

Mike


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Just finished:











I'm not normally big into vampires, but I'm a huge Martin fan, and wanted to give something else of his a shot besides A Song of Ice and Fire. I was not disappointed. These weren't vampires; they were _vampires._

David Dalglish


----------



## Tracey

Started



on the weekend and so far am loving it. The first book was great. It felt like a grown ups version of something like the Faraway Tree


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Half-Orc said:


> Just finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not normally big into vampires, but I'm a huge Martin fan, and wanted to give something else of his a shot besides A Song of Ice and Fire. I was not disappointed. These weren't vampires; they were _vampires._
> 
> David Dalglish


I'll have to tell my wife about that one. She's a big Martin fan.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Daniel Pyle said:


> I'll have to tell my wife about that one. She's a big Martin fan.


It's vintage Martin. Plenty of interesting characters, even the minor ones. Very little of it is predictable. Other than a tiny obsession with detailing riverboats and whatnot, the book moved at a nice pace. There's one chapter in particular that was just...it made me giddy. It was a vampire detailing his investigations into what a vampire is, including autopsy and tonics and testing out religion and whatnot. Just wonderful.

Oh, and the book has a conclusion. More than I can say for ASoIaF 

David Dalglish


----------



## Harry Shannon

Fevre Dream is one of my all time favorite vampire novels, don't miss it. A real classic.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

geoffthomas said:


> I had a rather long list of books that I "purchased" for $0.00 or $.99 in 2009. Persuader (Jack Reacher, No. 7) by Lee Child was another of these. The Kindle version now sells for $7.99. I bought it in March of 2009 for $0.00. I had never read Lee Child before. I must say that this is a page-turner. Lee Child (or Jim Grant - his real name) is an accomplished novelist.


I've read many of Lee Child's books, love his protagonist, Jack Reacher. He's so unlike the usual series character, a drifter ... you never know where he'll wind up next ... or which woman he'll love and leave, cuz this guy ain't never gonna settle down with a woman. I think John Sandford made a mistake when his Prey series protag Lucas Davenport got married. He doesn't seem the same, and he's got a son that he never spends any time with. It's like Sandford married Lucas off, and now he doesn't know what to do with the wife and child.

But I digress. Why am I wasting time when I could be reading The Persuader??


----------



## VickiT

I've just finished M A Miller's _Victory Cove_. If you enjoy romantic suspense, you'll love this. Lots of intrigue and sexual tension:











Next on my list is Guido Henkel's _Dead by Dawn (Jason Dark - Ghost Hunter)_:


----------



## DYB

Harry Shannon said:


> Fevre Dream is one of my all time favorite vampire novels, don't miss it. A real classic.


Stop it! Just stop it! Did I need this additional TBR book on my Kindle?! No! Did I have to buy it? Yes!


----------



## Carolyn A

Just finished Alexander McCall Smith's "The Unbearable Lightness of Scones". this is the 5th in his 44 Scotland Street series. I enjoyed the books until now, but this last one just seemed to drag. Also there's one particular recurring character - a little boy named Bertie - who lives with his overly-controlling mother. In the previous books, this situation was funny, even while you felt sorry for the boy, but now it's just not funny any more. I want to rip this character away from McCall Smith and give him a better life! I do not recommend this book.

Carolyn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Half-Orc said:


> Just finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not normally big into vampires, but I'm a huge Martin fan, and wanted to give something else of his a shot besides A Song of Ice and Fire. I was not disappointed. These weren't vampires; they were _vampires._


This was one of the first books I bought for my Kindle, as it was on a huge sale ($2.39 or something). Loved it, definitely a different take on vampires! I thought it was going to be just a historical fiction novel 

Current reading River of Doubt--fantastic nonfiction!

Betsy


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I am listening to the audio version of "The Help" while waiting for my K3 and loving it.  I decided that I can't stand paper books anymore.


----------



## LaRita

Finishing up KB author Shayne Parkinson's "Promises to Keep" series ("Sentence of Marriage," "Mud and Gold," "Settling the Account" and "A Second Chance."  Very well done!  

"Sentence of Marriage" was free, and the others were only $1.99 apiece at Smashwords.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I'm in the middle of Penrod, by Booth Tarkington. It's a very funny book in a lot of ways, about a little boy who doesn't mean to be a force of chaos but somehow manages to cause it wherever he goes ... however, it's also casually, appallingly racist. Not in a "Klan, race war" kind of way -- I don't think Tarkington was expressing any hatred for blacks or was intentionally defaming them. But almost more damaging, it assumes that blacks are happy, stupid buffoons who are ready at any moment to revert to their grass-skirted cannibal roots. All the characters are caricatures, it's that kind of book, but the black caricatures are really ugly. It's a good reminder of how completely, unquestioningly racist this society was 100 years ago, but it's also very uncomfortable to read.


----------



## Dave Dykema

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I am listening to the audio version of "The Help" while waiting for my K3 and loving it. I decided that I can't stand paper books anymore.


I almost can't stand paper anymore either. Weird how fast that happened, huh?

"Fevre Dream" looks interesting. I may have to check that out too, but vampires are kind of overdone right now.

I finished "Columbine" not too long ago too. I agree with DYB's perception. You'll go back and forth between pity and hatred all the way through. It can be gutwrenching, plus you'll learn a lot about the difference between what we thought happened and what really happened.

Currently reading book two of "The Girl with/who..." series.


----------



## drenee

*The Missing* by Beverly Lewis. On my Sony from the library.
deb


----------



## PENELOPE

Re-reading KILLING MISTER WATSON by Peter Matthiesson (not on Kindle yet). One of the best, if not the best, novels in the last 25 years.

Just finished MARLIN, DARLIN' (Kindle edition) by Margaret Jean Langstaff. A real find! A new Florida mystery series that definitely has legs. Cheap too, special 99 cent pricing. http://www.amazon.com/Marlin-Darlin-Sullivan-Florida-ebook/dp/B003X4KX98/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1


----------



## mistyd107

I VERY RARELY give up on books but I just gave up on 

will Start


----------



## DYB

Dave Dykema said:


> I finished "Columbine" not too long ago too. I agree with DYB's perception. You'll go back and forth between pity and hatred all the way through. It can be gutwrenching, plus you'll learn a lot about the difference between what we thought happened and what really happened.


Almost everything we learned about Columbine from the media was flat out wrong. And Cullen traces some of the "myths" (he calls them "myths." I can think of another word for it), Cullen traces some of these myths to their origins. It's mind-boggling, shocking and frightening to see how easily the media misinterprets information and repeats it until it becomes a new truth. Very few people come out of this book unscathed, with the media and the local police (guilty of massive cover-ups and bald-faced lies) leading the pack.


----------



## Michael Crane

Now, I really want to read Columbine. It was one of the first books I bought when I got the Kindle, but have been waiting for the right moment to read it. I know it won't be an easy read, but it seems like it's very well written and well worth the time.


----------



## DYB

Michael Crane said:


> Now, I really want to read Columbine. It was one of the first books I bought when I got the Kindle, but have been waiting for the right moment to read it. I know it won't be an easy read, but it seems like it's very well written and well worth the time.


Brace yourself!


Spoiler



They were not targeting jocks, they were not part of the Trench Coat Mafia; they were not goths; one woman spent almost 2 years trying to get the police and the killers' parents to start paying attention to what Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold were doing; Cassie Bernall - the girl who was supposed to have told Eric that she believed in God before he shot her - did not exchange a single word with him before he killed her (but another girl, who did tell Dylan that she believed in God _after_ he shot her - and survived to tell the tale - is all but forgotten), etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Michael Crane

I know it won't be easy, but it is something I've been meaning to get to for a while.  Again, it will all come down to if I think I"m ready for it.


----------



## pdallen

Right now I'm reading McManus's A Fine and Pleasant Misery. My dad has wanted me to read McManus for years. After hearing folks on here talk about how funny he is, I decided to give him a try. It is very enjoyable.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I'm so poor I couldn't get another Kindle book. But I found this crazy place that lets you borrow paper books and read them for free! The one I picked is:



It's set in the 1930's and starts with two bank-robber brothers waking up in the morgue while the police announce their deaths to the newspapers in front of the police station.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Penelope, another Matthiesson reader! At Play in the Fields of the Lord had a HUGE impact on me, loved that book.


----------



## Taborcarn

Finished up with:
 and  (in audiobook)

I thought the Imperfectionists was great. As a literary novel there wasn't much happening to move the plot along, but I loved getting inside the mind of these characters and seeing the way they interacted with each other as employees of various ranking at this Rome-based newspaper. All the praise this book got was well-deserved.

And to continue the literary kick and in anticipation of the upcoming Freedom, I'm now reading:


----------



## StevenSavile

I just finished (in a single 9 hr sitting) ONE DAY by David Nicholls, which tells the story of Em and Dex, two people who spent their graduation night together, and then in 20 chapters visits them on the same day in each subsequent year... I'm a kid of the same generation, and this was an amazing snapshot of British Culture... and I am not ashamed to say on the flight to LA, I spent the last hour reading the book in tears. It's one of the first books that really hit an emotional resonance within me, just so so so good.


----------



## Neekeebee

R. Reed said:


> I'm so poor I couldn't get another Kindle book. But I found this crazy place that lets you borrow paper books and read them for free!


LOL! _Love_ that place!

N


----------



## Archer

pdallen said:


> Right now I'm reading McManus's A Fine and Pleasant Misery. My dad has wanted me to read McManus for years. After hearing folks on here talk about how funny he is, I decided to give him a try. It is very enjoyable.


ANYTHING by the late lamented P.F. McManus has my vote. The guy is hilarious.
One of my friend/mentors (one of two who taught me how to make longbows) is in a 'home' now--very bad case of Parkinson's--breaks my heart. When I go to visit him, I always read a Pat MaManus tale to him. Don't know if he gets it or not...but I hope it makes him a little less miserable. 

I, too, am reading Columbine when I am in the mood (I have a couple I'm reading at the same time). It's gut-wrenching, to say the least. Excellent job, though.


----------



## Jarrett

I am reading Lone Survivor. What a great book. I Read 200 pages yesterday.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

archer said:


> ANYTHING by the late lamented P.F. McManus has my vote.


Patrick McManus is still with us, he just turned 77 years of age:

http://www.patrickfmcmanus.com/

His fourth Sheriff Bo Tully mystery is coming out for the Kindle on 2 Nov- I have it pre-ordered.

Mike


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Right now I'm reading Right Ho Jeeves (free! Public domain!) -- I'd read it a few years ago, but one can never have enough of Bertie Wooster, Jeeves, Aunt Dahlia, and the spectacle of that poor goop Gussie Fink-Nottle running through London in scarlet tights.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Picked this up after watching the movie of The Lovely Bones. Odd, but _really_ intriguing. The tone/voice reminds me vaguely of some of Joshilyn Jackson's novels.

I'm also reading Tony Hay's historical mystery _The Killing Way_.


----------



## drenee

Thalia the Muse said:


> Right now I'm reading Right Ho Jeeves (free! Public domain!) -- I'd read it a few years ago, but one can never have enough of Bertie Wooster, Jeeves, Aunt Dahlia, and the spectacle of that poor goop Gussie Fink-Nottle running through London in scarlet tights.


Listened to a lot of Jeeves books last year. Great!!!
deb


----------



## izzy




----------



## Thalia the Muse

> Listened to a lot of Jeeves books last year. Great!!!


they do cry out to be read aloud, don't they?


----------



## drenee

Thalia the Muse said:


> they do cry out to be read aloud, don't they?


Yes, they (Jeeves books) do. And the narrator on the ones I got from the library was awesome. I drove the long way and never went over the speed limit a lot of times so I could listen longer. 
deb


----------



## Archer

jmiked said:


> Patrick McManus is still with us, he just turned 77 years of age:
> 
> http://www.patrickfmcmanus.com/
> 
> His fourth Sheriff Bo Tully mystery is coming out for the Kindle on 2 Nov I have it pre-ordered.
> 
> Mike


Oh, GOOD! Reports of his death have been greatly exaggerated...serves me right for believing the manager at Barnes and Noble!


----------



## rscully

I swapped a few novels with fellow writers at the Ottawa Convention so I now have 6 to read. The Heirs of a Broken Land Trilogy by Marie Bilodeau, 1&2 of The Inner Voices Series by Barry Alder and another by David James Coleman titled Dozen Rollers. Now, where do I find the time to read them all and write?? Hmmmm


----------



## Aravis60

Tonight I started 









I'm loving it so far!


----------



## geoffthomas

I just finished Lethe by A.Sparrow

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/15436










Dan Tompkins, dead of supernatural causes at age 22, washes up on Lethe, where souls go to forget life and strive for Elysium. Pining for Gina, the love he left behind, Dan wants out. He teams with rogue soul Marco Sabonis to find a way back to the land of life. The Elysial powers are not amused. There may be Hell to pay. 
An interesting read.
By the end, I felt the first chapters were necessary. But it was sometimes tough going to read through some of it.
Great "feel" as always for this author.


----------



## DYB

Well, I decided to read Martin's "Fevre Dream" based on everyone's recommendations here!


----------



## Harry Shannon

And another vote for Columbine. Brilliant journalism


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

DYB said:


> Well, I decided to read Martin's "Fevre Dream" based on everyone's recommendations here!


Make sure you swing by to let us know what you think.


----------



## purplepen79

DYB said:


> Well, I decided to read Martin's "Fevre Dream" based on everyone's recommendations here!


_Fevre Dream _ and _Dracula_ compete for my favorite vampire book of all time. _The Vampire Lestat _ runs a close second. And since I refuse to read the rest of Song of Fire and Ice until the last book in the series is released, I think you just inspired me to go back and reread _Fevre Dream _ to get my GRRM fix.


----------



## 911jason

Jarrett said:


> I am reading Lone Survivor. What a great book. I Read 200 pages yesterday.


I also really enjoyed this book. Read it when it first came out in hardcover a few years ago. Highly recommend it!


----------



## jaspertyler

On Audio:











On Kindle:


----------



## Maxx

I just started listening to:


----------



## julieannfelicity

I finished reading A Dance of Cloaks and Dating My Vibrator, which were both great books.

Now I'm reading Betrayed by P. C. Cast and Kristin Cast and I'm having a really difficult time. I guess I'm too old for it. The wording is just 'off' for me. 

I'll be moving on to Cyberdrome after this.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

To my surprise, and delight, I'm reading The Stylist by Cai  Emmons. Usually I read mystery or history, and usually I avoid stories about family angst, and usually I'd never pick up a book set in Hoboken, the characters grabbed me and I'm sticking with them to see how it all works out, if they resolve their issues, heal their pain, and get on with their lives. Tomorrow, though, it's back to mystery--or maybe that Jack Reacher novel I've been saving.


----------



## Michael Crane

Started reading 33 A.D. by David McAfee while I was at Jury Duty, and it is EXCELLENT so far! I was hoping I would be able to read more today, but I ended up getting thrown right into a case first thing in the morning, so only got to read a couple of chapters here and there during breaks, but I'm loving it so far.


----------



## stacydan

Just finished:










http://www.amazon.com/Lets-Do-Lunch-ebook/dp/B003Y8XPR0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282937755&sr=1-2

And










http://www.amazon.com/Inhuman-ebook/dp/B003UV8ONQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282937808&sr=1-1

Just started:










http://www.amazon.com/The-Psychic-ebook/dp/B003VYCBIG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282937868&sr=1-1


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

One Shot, a Jack Reacher novel by Lee Child. I'm addicted to this series and, although I'm only 100 pages in, rate this one high because of the twist in the case at the beginning.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Just started


----------



## traceya

Don't know if many read non-fiction here [I'm currently doing a bit of research] but I'm absolutely loving -



It's a truly fascinating read


----------



## Harry Shannon

The Caretaker of Lorne Field, by David Zeltzerman, and it is terrific.


----------



## Maxx

I am currently listening to:


----------



## Jeff

Free at the moment and quite good.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Started A Darker Domain by Val McDermid last night. At first the time and point-of-view shifts threw me off (even though they're marked with date and place), but now I've gotten to know all the players and am enjoying this. It's a mystery set in Scotland and melds a story from 1984-85 with one in the present.


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Shayne Parkinson

LaRita said:


> Finishing up KB author Shayne Parkinson's "Promises to Keep" series ("Sentence of Marriage," "Mud and Gold," "Settling the Account" and "A Second Chance." Very well done!
> 
> "Sentence of Marriage" was free, and the others were only $1.99 apiece at Smashwords.


I just came across this. Thanks, LaRita!


----------



## Harry Shannon

"The Whisperers" by John Connelly. He's a master.


----------



## CCrooks

Abarat







by Clive Barker.


----------



## Rai Aren

I am currently reading:



and next up is:



and then after that, I have a massive stack of books, from which it will be very hard to choose!

Rai "happily surrounded by books" Aren

P.S. I tried to get the kindle links for these books to work through the link-maker, but version 2.0 isn't pulling them up...


----------



## 5711

Reading _Silesian Station_ by David Downing. An Anglo-American journalist working in Berlin just before war breaks out moonlights as a double agent, underground railroader and would-be resistance fighter while hoping to keep his son and girlfriend safe. Lots of nice historical detail, though the story wanders a little between competing plots. Works for me though:











Jeff, thanks for the tip about this one being free:











Unfortunately I had just bought it days before at full price. It better be good! 

Steve


----------



## Jeff

Steve Anderson said:


> Unfortunately I had just bought it days before at full price. It better be good!


It's not great but it's based upon the very interesting premise of a Boston police detective on Eisenhower's staff during WW-II.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> It's not great but it's based upon the very interesting premise of a Boston police detective on Eisenhower's staff during WW-II.


I'm enjoying it so far. and it was free.


----------



## Neekeebee

About 1/2 way through







. I really like the way recent economic events are part of the plot. And the cover cracks me up!

N


----------



## Michael Crane

Neekeebee said:


> About 1/2 way through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I really like the way recent economic events are part of the plot. And the cover cracks me up!
> 
> N


I LOVE "Monk." I've never read any of the books, though. Do they translate well in the printed form?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Just finished:











I'll be honest: I bought it because of the cover.  A few things added up to knock it down to 4-stars, but really, I'm a sucker for Angels and Demons warring it out with fire and light. I'll try to get a review up on Amazon soon.


----------



## geoffthomas

I have been delighted to read an early release of Evolussion by Kathy Bell.
This is the _*Advance Reader Copy.*_

It is available on Smashwords:
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/20710










This is part 2 of the terrific trilogy that Kathy has written.
If I were to find fault with part 2, it would only be that you NEED to read Regression first.
A more detailed introduction to Evolussion would fix that need.

But I would recommend (for your enjoyment) read both, in order.
Terrific stuff, this. 
Go read Regression now and pick up Evolussion as soon as Kathy releases it.
I can't wait for the third volume.

You can pre-order Evolussion on Amazon now.

Just sayin......


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Michael Crane said:


> I LOVE "Monk." I've never read any of the books, though. Do they translate well in the printed form?


I like them better.

Mike


----------



## Neekeebee

Michael Crane said:


> I LOVE "Monk." I've never read any of the books, though. Do they translate well in the printed form?


I like the Monk books a lot too--at least as much as the series. You get to see Natalie's POV and all of Monk's idiosyncrasies up close, which is quite entertaining!

N


----------



## jbh13md

The Hunger Games!


----------



## drenee

I absolutely LOVE the Monk books!!!










Got this one from the library for my Sony. The last in the trilogy. 
deb


----------



## Aravis60

I'm reading 









and


----------



## mistyd107

Just finished:"All I ever wanted" by Ellen Fisher

Will start:"Smash Cut" by Sandra Brown

Both on kindle


----------



## Michael Crane

I will have to check out these Monk books, then! Thanks, everybody!

Meanwhile, I'm still enjoying David McAfee's 33 A.D. A very unique twist to the vampire tale.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Good so far.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

AnelaBelladonna said:


> Good so far.


I loved this book!


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

traceya said:


> Don't know if many read nonfiction here [I'm currently doing a bit of research] but I'm absolutely loving -
> 
> 
> 
> It's a truly fascinating read




Hi Tracey,
I am also an avid reader of nonfiction and my particular passion is the story of our ancient ancestors. I am rereading _The Last Neanderthal_ by Ian Tattersall, a leading authority on this subject. At the time he wrote this book, he was the Curator and Chairman of the Anthropology Department in the American Museum of Natural History. 
The Neanderthals lived in Europe and went extinct about thirty thousand years ago, not long after we, _**** sapiens_, came out of Africa. I think most people will agree that we are the most bloodthirsty creatures ever to walk the Earth. The reason for the demise of the Neanderthals seems obvious but scientists are still debating the issue. Tattersal is skilled at explaining complex issues. The version I'm reading was written in 1999. Since then, scientists have determined that we _**** sapiens _ have some DNA similar to the Neanderthals. I have a copy of this book on my bookshelf with several others on anthropology. I was horrified to see you can buy this book used on Amazon for a few dollars. WOE to authors.

Oh, dear , I've gone on too long. Sorry folks. I prefer to write fiction and read nonfiction.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

The Last Neanderthal looks fascinating! I recently got that PBS documentary about human ancestors and close relatives from Netflix -- really interesting stuff.


----------



## Omega Point

The image is linked to the Amazon UK store. 
Amazon.com Store: The Passage: A Novel

Interesting book so far.


----------



## geoffthomas

Only In My Dreams by Margaret Lake.
A Novelette. Short and Sweet.



This work shows how versatile Margaret Lake is as an author.
She writes longe historical novels and short novelettes.
She writes about period people and modern folks.
Ever creative and inventive.

Whether one is surprised by the ending or not, one will enjoy the telling of this story.
Delia learns to "love" again.
Nice story.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

Thalia the Muse said:


> The Last Neanderthal looks fascinating! I recently got that PBS documentary about human ancestors and close relatives from Netflix -- really interesting stuff.


Thalia
Thank goodness someone likes my taste in nonfiction. I was truly afraid I was going to get lambasted for going on so long. 
Perhaps we should start a thread on nonfiction books, preferably subsectioned into specific areas?


----------



## R. M. Reed

Someone asked for a report on "The Many Deaths of the Firefly Brothers." I like it quite a bit. It's not just about these fictitious bank robbing brothers, but about the depression in general and why many people saw Dillinger and Bonnie and Clyde as heroes. The causes of the depression and the lack of concern for workers and ordinary people by employers and banks sounds very familiar.


----------



## geoffthomas

I have recently read Peregrin by A. Sparrow.
This is a sequel to the very nice Xenolith.
A. Sparrow is a KB-resident author and has a nice touch for developing location and a "feeling" in her work.
Peregrin is only available at Smashwords, so here is the link:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/20932










I like this work a lot, folks.

Just sayin.....


----------



## HelenSmith

The Reluctant Fundamentalist by Mohsin Hamid.
Brilliant; it's beautifully written. Thoroughly recommended.


----------



## JimC1946

I just finished Terry Gelormino Silver's new short story collection, God Don't Take Crap from Nobody and Other Stories. Five pretty good stories and a good read for $0.99. I posted a 5-star review on Amazon, but it hasn't gone live yet.



I read Terry's memoir Nunzilla Was My Mother and My Stepmother Was a Witch last year, and it's a compelling story of her life in three orphanages during the Great Depression of the 1930s.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Just finished Deborah Crombie's In a Dark House. The plotting was great--lots of threads tied together at the end. I've read many books in this series and always enjoy setting and plot, but I can't seem to feel as close to the main characters as I do with many others and I don't know if that's due to their reserve or my own.


----------



## MLPMom

geoffthomas said:


> I have been delighted to read an early release of Evolussion by Kathy Bell.
> This is the _*Advance Reader Copy.*_
> 
> It is available on Smashwords:
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/20710
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is part 2 of the terrific trilogy that Kathy has written.
> If I were to find fault with part 2, it would only be that you NEED to read Regression first.
> A more detailed introduction to Evolussion would fix that need.
> 
> But I would recommend (for your enjoyment) read both, in order.
> Terrific stuff, this.
> Go read Regression now and pick up Evolussion as soon as Kathy releases it.
> I can't wait for the third volume.
> 
> You can pre-order Evolussion on Amazon now.
> 
> Just sayin......


I am currently reading that as well and about 70% through. It is a great story! I like it just as much as I liked _Regression_. I am so glad I won an advanced copy to read although I would have happily paid for it when it came available. 

After _Evolussion_ I really am not sure what I will start next. I have so many on my TBR list it is crazy.


----------



## Melonhead

It's about the fishing industry and fish farming. It challenges me to decide if fish are one of the best, last all-wild resources that we should use to feed the world's hungry with, or are they endangered wildlife in need of protection.

The chapters on fish farming are balanced and interesting. If you liked _Food, Inc_., _King Corn_, _Animal Mineral or Miracle_, or any of the other books on our food supply this will be for you.

I borrowed mine from the library (Overdrive library ebook), so I need to read this one before some of the feather-weight novels on my TBR list.


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde

I'm reading Conn Iggulden's Genghis: Bones of the Hills. Like it so far. I'm reading the books out of order, of course, but will happily get the Kindle versions of the first two books.


----------



## hdsport82

Got a couple on the go

Masters and Commanders by Andrew Roberts

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Masters-Commanders-Military-Geniuses-Victory/dp/0141029269/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1283620419&sr=1-1

Bit of a follow on for me having been listening in the car to the audiobook version of Roy Jenkins' excellent, if lengthy (the audiobook runs to 37.5hrs!) biography of Churchill.

We Were Young and Carefree by Laurent Fignon

http://www.amazon.co.uk/We-Were-Young-and-Carefree/dp/B003SNJYQ2/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&qid=1283620513&sr=1-1

Only bought it last weekend so was desperately sad when I heard the news that he'd died on Tuesday.


----------



## Guest

I'm reading 33 A.D. by David Mc Affee  Its about vampires trying to kill Jesus.  Its really a surprisingly cool read.


----------



## Selcien




----------



## Neekeebee

Just finished . This was a short read, at 762 loc. and also a bargain at 99 cents.

I was quite touched by this amazing story of the Challenger Flag, which I had never heard of before.

N


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Just finished this and I really enjoyed it. I can't find a link for the Kindle version although there is one.


I need something really light now so I will be reading:


Evidently I stink at making Kindle links. I can find the other versions but not the Kindle link.


----------



## michealdavis33

i am reading The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets' Nest by Stieg Larsson.

Two seriously injured people arrive at the emergency ward of the Sahlgrensa hospital in Gothenburg. One is the wanted murderer Lisbeth Salander who has taken a bullet to the head and needs immediate surgery, the other is Alexander Zalachenko, an older man who Lisbeth has attacked with an axe.

In this third novel in the Millennium trilogy, Lisbeth is planning her revenge against the men who tried to kill her, and even more importantly, revenge against the government which nearly destroyed her life. But first she must escape from the intensive care unit and exculpate her name from the charges of murder that hangs over her head.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

100 pages into Breathing Water by Tim Hallinan and enjoying the protagonist's flip and sarcastic remarks. The setting is Bangkok where life is cheap if you're poor and the powerful intend to keep it that way.


----------



## Aravis60

I just bought 

I'm glad that I waited until this one was out to read _Catching Fire_.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I saw this at Barnes and Noble. The hardback listed for 25.00 Walked over to the guy selling the Nook and asked him if it was available as an e-book, which it was and only 5.99! Waited till I got home, and 1-clicked it on my K2. I think this might just become one of my favorite books ever!


----------



## worktolive

Finished a couple of excellent urban fantasies this week:

Spiders Bite by Jennifer Estep and Stormwalker by Allyson James

 

Next up - two Carina Press books - Dark and Disorderly by Bernita Harris and The Sergeant's Lady by Susanna Fraser. I love long weekends - lots of extra time to read.


----------



## stacydan

Just Finished:



Very good suspense!


----------



## Maxx

I just began listening to:



Plain Truth by Jodi Picoult


----------



## drenee




----------



## Addie

Putting other books on hold and am now reading: 

Unfortunately, not available for Kindle.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Just finishing up:



I can't say I'm enthusiastic about this one; I think it's one of Preston's lesser thrillers. I'd give it 3 out of 5 stars.

Mike


----------



## blackdog

I’m halfway thru G.J. Meyer’s “A World Undone”. I highly recommend this book for history buffs, especially those interested in the First World War. The roots of the war (Serbian nationalism, Austro-Hungarian insecurities, decay of the Ottoman Empire), all are here. The author gives a clear view of all the alliances, the arms race, the power politics and intrigues, the mistakes, the missed opportunities to avert the war, etc..
The descriptions of the main battles are not done at soldier level but enough to give an idea what the soldiers must have gone through.
The author makes use of “backgrounds” to give the reader more background info on the important aspects of the war: “The Hapsburgs”, “The Hohenzollerns”, “The Ottoman Turks” etc. Very helpful.
It’s never easy to compress “The Great War” into a single volume, but the author succeeds with flying colors.


----------



## dnagirl

AddieLove said:


> Putting other books on hold and am now reading:
> 
> Unfortunately, not available for Kindle.


I just caved in last week and bought this in DTB. I've been clicking to get it Kindleized for months, but no dice.


----------



## Addie

dnagirl said:


> I just caved in last week and bought this in DTB. I've been clicking to get it Kindleized for months, but no dice.


Same here. A friend bought it for me several months ago because it was on my wishlist. I really wanted to read it but was putting it off, hoping "this click" or "the next click" would make it Kindle available.
With me not really willing to take my naked K3 around town until I find a sleeve I like, it's been a good excuse to finally start it.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I just finished Oryx and Crake last night -- so so good. I have to figure out what to read next; I'm paddling around through various free or cheap anthologies of old ghost stories, and that's fun, but now I'm in the mood for a novel!


----------



## Taborcarn

I finished both  and  this weekend.

Now starting  for the Quasi-game, and also starting  since it just came in at the library, even though it wasn't anywhere on my top 10 TBR list from the other thread


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Just finished Breathing Water by Timothy Hallinan. Loved the flip and sarcastic voice of the protagonist. Good plotting, lots of suspense and tension, and the kind of description of place, people, and politics that really made me "see" the setting--Bangkok--and decide if I never got to visit that city, it would be okay.


----------



## LauraB

About 40% into World Without End. I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Dave Dykema

I'm about 2/3rds done. An interesting look at men, from comic to tragic.


----------



## 13893

I'm reading:



I love Ciar Cullen's humor.


----------



## Maxx

I just started:



on kindle. I believe it was a freebie a while ago. I remember seeing these parents on one of the morning shows a while back and the subject really interests me.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I picked this up at the libarary:










I have a love/boredom relationship with this series. I really don't think it needed to be so long. Cut out many of the descriptions of clothing and at least half the observations on male/female relationships and it would have been finished years ago. However, having read them as they came out, for longer than some people who come to this board have been alive, I do want to know how it ends. So far, I think the new author is bringing a slightly different tone to it that is refreshing.

P.S. It's been a while since I had to support the weight of a big ol' hardback while reading. I really look forward to getting another Kindle.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I've been reading Ambrose Bierce's horror stories, free on Kindle. I was only familiar with Occurence at Owl Creek Bridge (not really horror) and the much-anthologized The Damned Thing -- but his stories are really excellent!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thalia the Muse said:


> I've been reading Ambrose Bierce's horror stories, free on Kindle. I was only familiar with Occurence at Owl Creek Bridge (not really horror) and the much-anthologized The Damned Thing -- but his stories are really excellent!


I loved enjoyed a lot "The Boarded Window".


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Ooh, that one's in the anthology I have, and I haven't reached it yet!


----------



## traceya

I've been pretty sick the past few weeks so I've treated myself to a re-read of Terry Pratchett's Discworld series.  Right from Book One - The Colour of Magic and I'm currently up to Thud!

Love, love, love Terry Pratchett.

Met him once at Uni and he's a really nice guy who was very encouraging to me, even reading one of my short stories and critiquing.  

Sorry for that little bit of off topic randomness


----------



## dnagirl

Next up:


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

The Passage by Justin Cronin

A wierd Story but exciting.
*CLICK FOR AMAZON*
*http://www.amazon.com/The-Passage-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B003F3PM7A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1284042354&sr=1-1*


----------



## Thalia the Muse

As a paper book from the library, I'm reading Summer for the Gods, a historical overview of the Scopes Monkey Trial. Interesting stuff!

On Kindle, I just started The Strain, by Guillermo Del Toro and Chuck Hogan. Two authors -- one of whom is famous for movies -- is kind of a red flag to me, but so far it's fine. The prologue is like a creepy fairytale, very well done.

I'm alternating that with various short horror stories -- Robert E. Howard, Ambrose Bierce, and an anthology of web-published stories that is like an object lesson on why an editor is a writer's best friend. Oh well, at least that one was cheap.


----------



## TC Beacham

Maxx said:


> I just began listening to:
> 
> 
> 
> Plain Truth by Jodi Picoult


Who reads her books? I've only listened to two novels so far, but seems the voice is pretty important.


----------



## PixieEnchanted

I am on the last stretch of 'The Lost Symbol' by Dan Brown.


----------



## Maxx

TC Beacham said:


> Who reads her books? I've only listened to two novels so far, but seems the voice is pretty important.


Christina Moore & Suzanne Toren, I don't think I've heard these narrators before, but they are good.

Maxx


----------



## Rye Catcher

As I eagerly await my kindle to arrive, I'm reading Catch-22 from the Library. I think its hilarious, although I lose track often since Heller likes to jump from one time span to another, its very enjoyable and I look forward to reading it again in the future. (When I get it kindlized )


----------



## AlanBaxter

I'm now reading Starfish by Peter Watts. After getting to hang out with him a bit at Worldcon and during the week prior, I've learned what an awesome guy he is, but I'd never read his stuff. I'm now learning what an awesome writer he is too!


----------



## tbrookside

I'm currently reading this and enjoying it a great deal.

Mayor is a pretty flamboyant historian, and usually my taste runs to the opposite, but she brings a lot of insight to a topic that's usually treated as peripheral to "real" history.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Just finished 

and loved it!
I saw Amazon has it discounted to 5.69!


----------



## MikeMcShane

6001 Things You Won't Miss When You're Dead - LOL! can't wait for the sequel!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Carol,

I also just finished Tinkers.  Amazing, but it almost had me in tears.  Because of it, I went onto the Amazon list of former Pulitzer prize winners and have put several of those books on my "wish list."  My Kindle is coming soon, so I'm more than ready, I hope to double the number of books I read (wishful thinking).


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Doctor Barbara said:


> Carol,
> 
> I also just finished Tinkers. Amazing, but it almost had me in tears. Because of it, I went onto the Amazon list of former Pulitzer prize winners and have put several of those books on my "wish list." My Kindle is coming soon, so I'm more than ready, I hope to double the number of books I read (wishful thinking).


Doctor Barbara, how did you find a list of Pulitzer winners? I tried that too, only I failed. 

BTW, I clicked on the I want this on Kindle button for your Chester books! Have you been to the dog book thread?


----------



## 911jason

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Doctor Barbara, how did you find a list of Pulitzer winners? I tried that too, only I failed.
> 
> BTW, I clicked on the I want this on Kindle button for your Chester books! Have you been to the dog book thread?


http://amzn.to/agsFA4 and http://amzn.to/d7plCh


----------



## scottnicholson

Reading Tishomingo Blues by Elmore Leonard. One of my favorite mystery writers but I will never get around to them all!

Scott


----------



## dlanzarotta

I'm currently reading the Vampire Academy series.  About to start book #2, Frostbite.


----------



## mistyd107

About to finish smash cut by Sandra brown. Will start tough customer by Sandra brown


----------



## 5711

Blazing through _*The Miernik Dossier*_ by Charles McCarry.

Set in 1959, it's an espionage novel about several male and female covert agents from different countries and cultures who go on a road trip in a massive Cadillac from Switzerland to Austria and south to the Middle East, trying to keep their cover all the while. It's unlike anything I've read.

McCarry's been totally overlooked and is a great writer, in the same league as Le Carré or Graham Greene in the espionage/historical/mystery genres, if not better. This was his first, and there's more, most featuring an American spy named Paul Christopher. Great characters. Good stuff.

One warning -- I couldn't find this one as an e-book, so it was a paper book. But some of his others are e-books.


----------



## stacydan

Finished *Jenny Pox * by JL Bryan Thursday night; despite several typos that were irritating, it was a Really good story! Well worth the $2.99 and I would definitely buy a sequel!

http://www.amazon.com/Jenny-Pox-ebook/dp/B003X9775G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1284263458&sr=1-1


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Just finished  I really enjoyed it.

Just started  I love Juliet Marillier's writing style and the subjects she chooses.


----------



## Septemberbaby

I just finished:










It was very good and the 3 dollar price tag was an added bonus.


----------



## Richardcrasta

Gravity's Rainbow. Wading in it, occasionally. Just finished Catch-22.


----------



## joanne29

I finished Every Last One, and was astounded at how good it was and now I am reading ROOM.





DTB LINKS


----------



## Victorine

Just finished:



I enjoyed it very much. If you didn't like Twilight, you probably won't like it though. The vampires aren't cold blooded killers, like McAfee's vampires. I'll be reading the next soon.

Right now I'm starting:



Vicki


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just finished:



A strange short novel. It was a quick read and I'm sort of ambivalent about it. If you look at the reviews on Amazon, the 250 or so are equally split among the one to five stars (almost exactly). If you like neatly tied-up stories, this one isn't for you. Trust me. But I sort of liked it and can't explain why. 

It's literally nothing like the TV series. I can't figure why it is advertised as being from the King novel unless it's strictly a PR move.

And the biggest mystery may be why that cover was chosen. It has less to do with anything in the book than the TV series does.

Mike


----------



## Tracey

Am finally on to



DTB link

This trilogy has taken me ages, but I do love the whole idea of it. Really well written and, well, it takes me to places that I haven't been to since I was a kid reading all those fantasy books that I liked so much. ie. Faraway Tree, Wishing Chair that sort of thing, but more adult


----------



## Jeff

Just started Darkness on the Edge of Town. It's currently free and seems to be pretty good.


----------



## Tracey

Jeff - I got that one as a freebie too.  Let us know how it goes.  I have made a pact with myself that I will read at least one freebie in between a bought book because I have that many.  So it might be next on my list.


----------



## Jeff

I'll let you know, Tracey. I'm at 23% and it's holding my interest so I'll finish it good or bad.


----------



## Tracey

That's always a good sign


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

Hi Majesty's Dragon by Naomi Novik.

A strange fantasy story set in the 1800's in Europe during the Napoleonic wars.  The navy ships of the Europeans' nations are supported, not by fighter planes, but by real live dragons, each with its rider and crew.  The dragons confer and develop attack strategies with their riders in English, French or whatever language they have learned.  Dragon and rider have a bond stronger than any human relationship. 
They spit acid (dragon not rider) on the enemy's wooden ships and some blow flames to burn the sails.  Very convenient beasts.  Our delightful hero dragon comes from China to help the British navy win the war against the French.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Roger E. Craig - novelist said:


> Hi Majesty's Dragon by Naomi Novik.
> 
> A strange fantasy story set in the 1800's in Europe during the Napoleonic wars. The navy ships of the Europeans' nations are supported, not by fighter planes, but by real live dragons, each with its rider and crew. The dragons confer and develop attack strategies with their riders in English, French or whatever language they have learned. Dragon and rider have a bond stronger than any human relationship.
> They spit acid (dragon not rider) on the enemy's wooden ships and some blow flames to burn the sails. Very convenient beasts. Our delightful hero dragon comes from China to help the British navy win the war against the French.


Phenomenal read, Roger - I'm in the 6th book of the seies, which is the first book in a second trilogy. Love them all.

Ed Patterson


----------



## 911jason

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Phenomenal read, Roger - I'm in the 6th book of the seies, which is the first book in a second trilogy. Love them all.
> 
> Ed Patterson


I'm having a tough time with the math on this one Ed... How can book 6 be the first in a second trilogy? Help me out here.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

911jason said:


> I'm having a tough time with the math on this one Ed... How can book 6 be the first in a second trilogy? Help me out here.


She wrote 5 books - then this 6th one is the first of a set of three books - a continuation, much like what Percy Jackson will be when the next set of 5 begins. She doesn't call it Book 6, but it is the 6th Temeraire Book. I didn't realize that it was the first in a set of three until I referred back to Novik's acknowledgments, where she thanks her beta-readers for the three books. Evidently we'll be getting them in quick succession - no George Martin here, where his last book will be left on my tomestone and I'll need to rise from the dead to read it.

Edward C. Patterson, M.A.
I'm a Sinologist, not a mathematician


----------



## Lyndl

Just finished



Great read 

Not sure what's next, maybe some Jane Austen to slow things downn a little


----------



## 911jason

Edward C. Patterson said:


> She wrote 5 books - then this 6th one is the first of a set of three books - a continuation, much like what Percy Jackson will be when the next set of 5 begins.


So the first 5 books were a quintilogy instead of a trilogy?


----------



## Dan

Right now I'm reading I Am Ozzy and when finished with that I already have the Kindle Edition of Life by Keith Richards on pre order.


----------



## Jeff

Just finished this, Tracey. It started off well but went down hill in the middle and picked up somewhat toward the finish. Overall it was just okay. My opinion may have been swayed a bit by the excessive vulgarity of the dialog (this from a writer who has been accused of using too much profanity) but I thought the plot was pretty thin. I'd be interested in other opinions.


----------



## skyblue

I enjoyed *The Little Giant of Aberdeen County* and *The Murderer's Daughters*. I am now reading *Walking Through Shadows*. So far, so good!


----------



## askenase13

I read Pillars of the Earth (Ken Follett- no link, sorry) about 2 wseeks ago and just finished watching the mini-series.  I was surprised at how much the movie was different than the book,. but the movie was just fine, book excellent.  I'm going on vacation next week to a small cabin in North vermont with my wife.  We will both have our kindles.  I will probably read Follet's sequel- World Without End- there.


----------



## MLPMom

I just started reading _Catching Fire_ by Suzanne Collins. I really liked _Hunger Games_ so I am hoping this one lives up to it.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I finsihed The Strain this weekend, which was a fairly fun read but ends up being a cliffhanger for the rest of the trilogy instead of a fully realized story in itself.

Almost down with King Solomon's Mines -- this is truly the foundational adventure story, it's all here: Darkest Africa, princes in disguise, incredible coincidences, hideous mantraps, and even the archetypal device of our heroes using a convenient lunar eclipse to convince the "natives" that they are gods. Also perfectly horrifying elephant slaughter by our Great White Hunter hero. Very fun as an artifact of its own time, and it has inspired me to get Haggard's "She" as well.


----------



## DaveCullen

DYB said:


> I just finished Dave Cullen's "Columbine." It's overwhelming. Also infuriating at all the signs that were ignored before - and all the lies that were told after. Cullen's portrait of the two killers is fascinating. You finish detesting one, and feeling some pity for the other. Except, you must remind yourself, they _both_ murdered without mercy. Actually, if their real plan had worked they would have killed hundreds of people. One can only leave this book behind with one of my favorite quotes: "What is an answer that is not trivial?" It's an important book and must be read. Although I can't say I'd encourage anyone to read it. You'll have to brace yourself.


Thanks, DYB. I loved all of that except the last two lines. Haha.

And Anne, if you do read it, I'll be curious what you think.

(I just discovered this site, and really enjoying it.)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

911jason said:


> So the first 5 books were a quintilogy instead of a trilogy?


And the whole thing a Doxology.


----------



## Michael Crane

scottnicholson said:


> Reading Tishomingo Blues by Elmore Leonard. One of my favorite mystery writers but I will never get around to them all!
> 
> Scott


LOVE Elmore Leonard. Love how his stuff is character oriented, and his dialogue is fantastic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DaveCullen said:


> Thanks, DYB. I loved all of that except the last two lines. Haha.
> 
> And Anne, if you do read it, I'll be curious what you think.
> 
> (I just discovered this site, and really enjoying it.)


Dave,

welcome to KindleBoards! Be sure to check out the Book Bazaar, our forum where we highlight our authors. (And the only forum where we allow self promotion, by the way!) Be sure to start a book thread for your book there so that our members can enter into a discussion about the book with you there.

And also check out the Writers' Cafe where our authors talk about the business of being an author.

Betsy


----------



## melissaj323

Reading Nice Girls don't have Fangs by Molly Harper


----------



## Tracey

Jeff - thanks for that.  I will give it a go and see what I think.  I am one that doesn't really worry about too much profanity, I just take it as it comes lol.


----------



## Jeff

Just started this (27%). Another free book. Seems pretty good but I was wrong about the last one so don't quote me. Has some formatting issues, but nothing major.


----------



## Tracey

lol Jeff I have that one too, so will be interested to hear your opinion of it!


----------



## Selcien

I finished reading Mort. I enjoyed it quite a bit, the thing is that I didn't find the ending to be satisfying at all despite there being nothing wrong with it.

I also finished...



I enjoyed it, just not as much as Mort (merely good as opposed to great), on the other hand I found the ending to be very satisfying.

And today I started...


----------



## Jeff

Tracey said:


> lol Jeff I have that one too, so will be interested to hear your opinion of it!


Haha. The Pawn seems to be getting better as it goes - but I'll hold off the verdict until I'm finished.

I have one more free one from this week but I won't tell you which yet.


----------



## Tracey

> I have one more free one from this week but I won't tell you which yet.


Want to bet I have it too? hehehe


----------



## Jeff

Tracey said:


> Want to bet I have it too? hehehe


It's a bet. Who wins?

_Triple Exposure_ by Colleen Thompson?

I started to read it but the formatting was so funky that I stopped. I may go back to it later if I get desperate. (I blew my book budget on a new Kindle this month so I'm trolling for freebies.)


----------



## Tracey

- we both win cause, yep you guessed it!  I have it too lol.....


----------



## Aravis60

I'm reading 

This link is to the paperback version because it is about four dollars cheaper than the kindle version, although it was free when I got it. 
I'm also still reading _A Hat Full of Sky_, but I am trying to read it slowly to make it last longer, so I'm only reading a little bit every day.


----------



## DYB

DaveCullen said:


> Thanks, DYB. I loved all of that except the last two lines. Haha.
> 
> And Anne, if you do read it, I'll be curious what you think.
> 
> (I just discovered this site, and really enjoying it.)


Welcome! You wrote a remarkable - and a very important - book. Thanks for that!


----------



## JL Bryan

stacydan said:


> Finished *Jenny Pox * by JL Bryan Thursday night; despite several typos that were irritating, it was a Really good story! Well worth the $2.99 and I would definitely buy a sequel!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Jenny-Pox-ebook/dp/B003X9775G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1284263458&sr=1-1


Thanks, Stacy! I'm glad you enjoyed it.

I've started _33 AD_ by David McAfee but I haven't had much time to read in the last couple of weeks  The book is really good so far!


----------



## Emmalita

Started...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Emmalita said:


> Started...


I loved this book and hope that the film does it justice.

Ed Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas

I read The Wild's Call - purchased for $.00 in March of 2009.
It is still $.00 at Amazon.
There was an extra for me in that the story started out with a Baltimore, MD location - local to me, kinda.
Post Apocalyptic story of some survivors with resident animal avatars.
Pretty well told short story.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

In the middle of, and enjoying a great deal:


I see it's discounted now.


----------



## Mercius

I am currently in the process of reading, R.R. Martin's Clash of Kings, The second book in the Fire and Ice series. Find it a little slow going with so many characters, much like the first, but still entertaining all the same.


----------



## DaveCullen

I never got around to reading The Corrections, but I'm about 20 pages into Freedom and totally get what all the fuss is about. The guy is really freaking witty and insightful. 

I love it so far. We'll see whether it can hold me.


----------



## Jeff

Finished The Pawn - very good.



Started Triple Exposure by Colleen Thompson. This was free - but it's $5.59 now.


----------



## Taborcarn

DaveCullen said:


> I never got around to reading The Corrections, but I'm about 20 pages into Freedom and totally get what all the fuss is about. The guy is really freaking witty and insightful.
> 
> I love it so far. We'll see whether it can hold me.


I'm about 1,000 Kindle locations into Freedom (whatever that translates to in pages). Franzen's writing is definitely engaging. None of his characters are particularly likeable, but you can certainly get inside their heads and sympathize with them.


----------



## ldidge

Started reading - Eat, Pray, Love.  I borrowed the paperback from a friend since I thought paying $14.99 for the Kindle edition is ridiculous!!


----------



## Maxx

T.L. Haddix said:


> To the Elmore Leonard fans, have you seen the TV series "Justified" that is on FX? OMG, it is sooo cool. I've not read EL but he is on my list, too.


My nephew had a song that they played at the end of episode 10 of "Justified"


----------



## Guest

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_2_8?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=tracey+alley&sprefix=TRacey+a


----------



## R. M. Reed

In a marathon reading session yesterday, I finished the latest Wheel of Time book. It is close to the end so it feels like something is happening, while some of the books seemed to be, well, spinning their wheels.

Now I have David McAfee's "Grubs" cued up on my iPod touch, so that is next.


----------



## Guest

_*Reflections*_ was great Tracey Alley is gifted.

I'm starting Book 3 of the _*Haven*_ series by *B.V. Larson* now because book 5 "_*Blood Magic*_" comes out this weekeknd


----------



## Jeff

_No Country for Old Men_ by Cormac Mccarthy.


----------



## 911jason

Jeff said:


> _No Country for Old Men_ by Cormac Mccarthy.


How do you find his writing? I picked up a copy of _The Road_ that was laying around at work and put it right back down after a page or two just because the writing seemed so odd. I can't even remember what I didn't like about it, though. Maybe I need to revisit another of his books.


----------



## Jeff

911jason said:


> How do you find his writing? I picked up a copy of _The Road_ that was laying around at work and put it right back down after a page or two just because the writing seemed so odd. I can't even remember what I didn't like about it, though. Maybe I need to revisit another of his books.


He's a good story teller by I hate his style. No quotes or apostrophes; long sentences spliced with AND. I find myself have to go back and re-read to figure out who's speaking. It's probably not as hard to read on paper but it's slow going on Kindle.


----------



## 13893

Anne Frasier is putting up her backlist titles, and I'm reading this one:



It's really creepy and good.

(disclaimer, she's my editor)


----------



## Thalia the Muse

what a cute fishie!


----------



## 13893

Thalia the Muse said:


> what a cute fishie!


It creeps me out! ha


----------



## SimonWood

I'm currently read Donald Westlake's HOT ROCK.  It was a Robert Redford movie back in the early 70's.


----------



## MLPMom

I just finished Sarah's Key and while I liked it, it wasn't as great as I thought it would be. Maybe because of the two stories entwined? I don't know, I think I would have like it more if it just would have been more about Sarah's story and not also about Julia's.

So, I decided after reading that one I wanted something completely different so I am now reading Catherine and the Captain by our own Margaret Lake.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm reading a book I picked up in January of 2009 called _The Aluminum Turtle_. It was (and is) only 99¢ and is really quite a good read. . . .about a blind private eye and a murder/treasure mystery in the Tampa/St. Pete area. . . . .I don't know whether I heard about it here or where. . . .


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I just started "Replay" and I am really liking it.


----------



## 911jason

Jeff said:


> He's a good story teller by I hate his style. No quotes or apostrophes; long sentences spliced with AND. I find myself have to go back and re-read to figure out who's speaking. It's probably not as hard to read on paper but it's slow going on Kindle.


Thanks... think I've got plenty of less-annoying prose in my TBR list.


----------



## Jeff

911jason said:


> Thanks... think I've got plenty of less-annoying prose in my TBR list.


I may have led you astray. The style never stopped being annoying but the story was just short of terrific. You should read it.

I'm now reading _The Invasion_ by William Meikle (Kindleboards Author)



It's a bargain - $1.79.


----------



## 911jason

Jeff said:


> I may have led you astray. The style never stopped being annoying but the story was just short of terrific. You should read it.


Don't worry about that, you just confirmed my own thoughts from the brief glance I'd already given him.


----------



## LauraB

I finished World Without End, 20,000 + locations, it has been dometime since I've read Follett and I'd forgotten how long judgement are. I did enjoy it. Now I'm reading The Book of Night Women.


----------



## 5711

About a quarter into LA Requiem by Robert Crais. First time reading him. It's good but I might like James Lee Burke better. We'll see.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Just about to start John Connolly's The Whisperers. Hoping it will be worth the nightmares.


----------



## Candee15

ldidge said:


> Started reading - Eat, Pray, Love. I borrowed the paperback from a friend since I thought paying $14.99 for the Kindle edition is ridiculous!!


I didn't read read Eat, Pray, Love. I listened to it in audiobook format and enjoyed it a lot. THEN saw the movie, which I liked a lot, too.


----------



## Jeff

State of Rebellion by Gordon Ryan.


----------



## 911jason

Jeff said:


> State of Rebellion by Gordon Ryan.


I had started this last night at work, but for some reason Stanza's "night mode" on my iPod Touch isn't working right, so I can't use it to read my non-Amazon purchased books right now. I use my iPod to read in bed and I HAVE to use it most days to get to sleep. So I'll have to use books that are available to my Kindle app for awhile, at least until I can get Stanza to work right.

Moved on to this bargain book instead, still only $2.99...


----------



## derek alvah

Just starting the 3rd book in the Percy Jackson series.










I know it's written for younger readers,but I'm really liking the series.


----------



## VictoriaP

Recently, I've been working my way through Elizabeth Peters' Amelia Peabody series, and tonight I finished number ten. Unfortunately, I hit on a snag--the next several books are either unavailable, or are priced at $9.99 for the Kindle version, $2 more than the still in print MMPB price, which is just plain outrageous for thirteen year old books. Sorry, Harper Collins, but you've passed the point where I draw the line! So I bought the next three in the series used, direct from Amazon. Total price, $11.45, including free Prime shipping. Too bad for HC and the author, as I would've spent the $7.99 each to have those books on Kindle if the publisher hadn't gotten too greedy...

Meanwhile, since those won't be delivered until Wednesday, I cast about for something else and found that I had missed the release this summer of Frank Tuttle's newest Markhat the Finder book, The Banshee's Walk. I've loved the previous Markhat stories, and Frank's writing gets better with each book. This was no exception--it's very definitely his best yet, and I devoured it in a way I haven't been doing much of lately.

Next up...no idea. I'm back to square one, nothing in the TBR pile is calling me. Guess I'll have a mosey through the last month or so's worth of posts to this thread and see what might turn up!


----------



## drenee

SimonWood said:


> I'm currently read Donald Westlake's HOT ROCK. It was a Robert Redford movie back in the early 70's.


I did not know Hot Rock was a movie. I'm going to look for that. Read this one and Bank Shot a few months ago, and listened to both of them a few weeks ago. Loved them. 
deb


----------



## Aravis60

Yesterday I started


----------



## jkwizard

Just finished reading a new ebook - "Advice From A Dead Stripper" by Ellen Jayne.

She's a new author, wasn't sure what to expect but a friend recommended it and I downloaded the free sample from Smashwords. I got hooked and purchased the entire book (only $2.99).

It was unexpectedly good - great story with memorable characters!!


http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/24335


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I haven't been doing any reading for almost a week (gasp!), but this morning started digging into this:



The Anteater of Death, by Betty Webb

A mystery with lots of tidbits about natural history and the secret life of zookeepers thrown in! How can I resist? I'm about 1/3 of the way through it, and am enjoying it.


----------



## Selcien

I've finished _The Wee Free Men_. I thought for sure that I was going to end up being disappointed in it from how underwhelming I had found most of it, but then it finally pulled me in quite strongly near the end. I have to conclude that my growing disgust at using my PRS-600 put a damper on the book. A re-read on a decent Reader should help it tremendously.

This will be my next book but I'm not going to start it until I get my PRS-350 'cause if I have to read any more on my 600 right now I'll end up smashing the bloody thing.


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently finishing up , about Henry II and Eleanor of Aquitaine and their struggles with their sons later in life. I recently watched , which fit in quite nicely with this read.

N


----------



## Emmalita

Just finished and LOVED...


Just started...


----------



## Leslie

MLPMom said:


> I just finished Sarah's Key and while I liked it, it wasn't as great as I thought it would be. Maybe because of the two stories entwined? I don't know, I think I would have like it more if it just would have been more about Sarah's story and not also about Julia's.


I agree completely. After having bunch of people majorly rave about this book, I was a bit let down.

L


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> I did not know Hot Rock was a movie. I'm going to look for that. Read this one and Bank Shot a few months ago, and listened to both of them a few weeks ago. Loved them.
> deb


The Hot Rock is a good movie (although I haven't seen it in a zillion years). Robert Redford in 1973---still heart stoppingly handsome and sexy.

L


----------



## Michael Crane

911jason said:


> How do you find his writing? I picked up a copy of _The Road_ that was laying around at work and put it right back down after a page or two just because the writing seemed so odd. I can't even remember what I didn't like about it, though. Maybe I need to revisit another of his books.


I couldn't finish The Road as well. Felt too detached from the characters by his writing style. That might've been his intention, but I just couldn't find myself to care about anything that was happening so I gave up.










Now reading Shutter Island. Loved the movie, and the book is really good so far.


----------



## Rye

Michael Crane said:


> I couldn't finish The Road as well. Felt too detached from the characters by his writing style. That might've been his intention, but I just couldn't find myself to care about anything that was happening so I gave up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now reading Shutter Island. Loved the movie, and the book is really good so far.


I just downloaded the sample of Shutter Island and am really looking forward to reading it.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Just finished "Replay" and loved it!  I am now starting "The Well of Shades".


----------



## traceya

I'm having a little Terry Pratchett party at the moment - periodically I like to start at the beginning and work my way through all the Discworld novels - just makes me feel good


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

traceya said:


> I'm having a little Terry Pratchett party at the moment - periodically I like to start at the beginning and work my way through all the Discworld novels - just makes me feel good


Shame on me. I've never read Pratchett, however, every time I go to start, I don;t know where to begin. Can you give me a first good start title for the Pratchett world. PM me so we don;t hijack the thread.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## izzy

I just finished which was a great book


and started on this next since it looked kinda fluffy and I felt like that kind of book when i started it. So far its pretty good.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Izzy for the Pratchett map. I bought the Rincewind Series and the Witches series as a start.


----------



## Anne

911jason said:


> I had started this last night at work, but for some reason Stanza's "night mode" on my iPod Touch isn't working right, so I can't use it to read my non-Amazon purchased books right now. I use my iPod to read in bed and I HAVE to use it most days to get to sleep. So I'll have to use books that are available to my Kindle app for awhile, at least until I can get Stanza to work right.
> 
> Moved on to this bargain book instead, still only $2.99...


Stanza Night Mode?


----------



## 911jason

Not sure what your question is, but Stanza is an e-reader app for the iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad. I use it to read anything I didn't buy from Amazon when I'm reading on my iPod Touch. When you are using Stanza, you can go into the settings and switch it to "night mode" where the background is black and the text is white. You can also tweak these settings ad infinitum if you like... However, the book I was trying to read would not display light text on the black background no matter how I tweaked the settings. I found the solution today on their help forums, apparently it's a setting in the book file itself that overrides font colors and prevents a light font for some reason. In Stanza, if you go to the set LAYOUT tab and turn DISPLAY STYLES to OFF night mode will work again. 

Hope this answers your question!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Emmalita said:


> Just finished and LOVED...
> 
> 
> Just started...


I tried to read Freedom but couldn't get into it. I was sick with bronchitis at the time so I wonder if that had anything to do with it. Did it start slow for you?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I tried to read Freedom but couldn't get into it. I was sick with bronchitis at the time so I wonder if that had anything to do with it. Did it start slow for you?


I think this is Oprah's latest pick. . . . .which means I'll never read it. 

(Nothing against Oprah, but she and I clearly have VASTLY different taste in reading material!  )


----------



## Melonhead

This is just a fluffy read, obviously.


----------



## Emmalita

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I tried to read Freedom but couldn't get into it. I was sick with bronchitis at the time so I wonder if that had anything to do with it. Did it start slow for you?


I'm really quite early in on Freedom, but so far it didn't start slow for me. It seems pretty engaging. We'll see how I like further in. It's gotten fantastic reviews. Not that that necessarily means anything, but it seems promising.


----------



## Anne

Emmalita said:


> I'm really quite early in on Freedom, but so far it didn't start slow for me. It seems pretty engaging. We'll see how I like further in. It's gotten fantastic reviews. Not that that necessarily means anything, but it seems promising.


I was wondering how the book was also. I have a nook and I am trying to find someone who is reading it on the nook who could lend it to me.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

I’m a third of the way into The Whisperers by John Connolly. Maine investigator Charlie Parker is going up again timeless forces of evil, smugglers, drug lords, and folks who just don’t like him much. He’s just sent for Louis and Angel and he’s got Jackie Garner and the Fulci brothers standing by. I’m wishing I didn’t have to go to work today because I know this is coming down to the wire in a hail of bullets whatever it takes to kill forces not of this world.


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish: 

about to start:

Dtb links but both on Kindle


----------



## MariaESchneider

jkwizard said:


> Just finished reading a new ebook - "Advice From A Dead Stripper" by Ellen Jayne.
> 
> She's a new author, wasn't sure what to expect but a friend recommended it and I downloaded the free sample from Smashwords. I got hooked and purchased the entire book (only $2.99).
> 
> It was unexpectedly good - great story with memorable characters!!
> 
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/24335


Someone else mentioned this book to me. I need more time to read...


----------



## Tracey

Started



I didn't think I was going to like it after the first 3 chapters as it seemed like a bit of a war type story, but I gave it a bit more and by chapter 8 I am enjoying it.


----------



## Cindy416

I just finished Nelson DeMille's _Night Fall,_ which was excellent.










Next on my list is Susan Casey's _The Wave_. My daughters and I attended a book signing of hers on Sunday, and it was fascinating to hear her talk about the research that she did for the book, including following the "big wave" surfers around the world in search of waves of 100 feet or more.


----------



## Travis haselton

Reading "The Assassin" By Rye James.


----------



## Basil Sands

Ender's Game
http://www.amazon.com/Enders-Game-Ender-Book-1/dp/0812550706/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1285126802&sr=8-2


----------



## mlewis78

*Innocent *by Scott Turow came through from the NYPL for my Cybook Opus. Started last night. Good fast read, but plot is so far too similar (IMHO) to his other book about Rusty Sabich.

 

I am 25% through *Operation Mincemeat* by Ben MacIntire and interrupted it for the Turow book (but only because it's on loan from the library).


----------



## chefsuzyq

I'm reading Whiskey Sour by J.A. Konrath, I picked it up after someone compared them to Janet Evanovich number series. I'm enjoying it, I will definitely read the second one in the series.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Just finished The Whisperers by John Connolly. Good creepy characters and a plot ripped from headlines of the Iraq War headlines.


----------



## Jeff

Just started _Out of Time: A Paranormal Romance_ by Monique Martin.


----------



## etexlady

Kinda slow to start and lots of technical jargon but I've read enough to know I'll finish it.


----------



## Guest

I can honestly say that I am reading the: "What are you reading(2010)?" thread on Kindle Boards...lol


----------



## Maker

The Corrections. Loving it.


----------



## Addie

Along with Vietnam: A History, I've started reading Tony Blair's new book.


----------



## Cindy416

AddieLove said:


> Along with Vietnam: A History, I've started reading Tony Blair's new book.


How is Tony Blair's book? I have to admit that I'm a big fan of his, and am really looking forward to reading his book.


----------



## Addie

Cindy416 said:


> How is Tony Blair's book? I have to admit that I'm a big fan of his, and am really looking forward to reading his book.


I've only read about two chapters, but so far so good. I don't know that much about his history or the British political system; it's been informative. And I'm enjoying his writing. He sometimes runs off on tangents, but he always manages to get back to the topic at hand smoothly. And I really don't mind the wandering mind as I feel it adds insight.

Also, I like the Kindle version because it has those little dots on the progress bar to let you know where the chapters are. Love those.


----------



## R. M. Reed

M.R. Mathias said:


> I can honestly say that I am reading the: "What are you reading(2010)?" thread on Kindle Boards...lol


All right, M.R., that was amusing enough that I have decided to try one of your books. After my next paycheck.


----------



## Basil Sands

Just finished the Saxon Series by Bernard Cornwell. Highly, highly, recommended if you like historical, action, axes and shield walls and names like Kjartan the Cruel, Sven the One-Eyed and Ælfric .

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=bernard+cornwell+saxon


----------



## northofdivision

Zadie Smith, "Occasional Essays"...Phenomenal essays and the kind of book that makes you realize some people just get understand life in rich and complex ways we can learn from (had the same feeling when reading Baldwin, Alice Munro, Ishiguro, Lethem, Rushdie)...Zadie, one of our finest contemporary writers and thinkers in my book.


----------



## Guest

R. Reed said:


> All right, M.R., that was amusing enough that I have decided to try one of your books. After my next paycheck.


lol.... one of them is free, but I dare not say more or Betsy will make me walk the plank! Again! She' a pirate now. Did you know? You'll just have to dig in the Bazzar if you want it. Thats better than upping cash.

By the way I am reading Tracey Alley's poems in:


----------



## prairiesky

I am reading Outlander...my goodness!  I know that this is not new, but is for me.
So far, a fun read.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

After seeing this author interviewed, my DH suggested I read this:



This is a great, informative and entertaining read. Makes me wish I took bio and psychology in college!


----------



## mistyd107

Put down freedom by Jonathan Franzen

Starting:


----------



## Neekeebee

mistyd107 said:


> Put down freedom by Jonathan Franzen
> 
> Starting:


Oooooh! Is that a new cover? Love it, Thumper!

N


----------



## skyblue

I am currently reading "*Running Through Shadows*" by Bev Marshall. I started to get a little bored about half way through, but it's picking up again.


----------



## Ottie

I went to my local library and picked up this as the price for kindle is a little high right now.


----------



## Aravis60

I finished _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo_. Now I'm reading 

(A very different sort of book with a similar title)
and


----------



## Harry Shannon

"They're Watching" by Gregg Hurwitz. Slightly slow start but really fun.

I'm too much of a dork to know how to upload the cover though


----------



## MAGreen

I am re-reading the Distant Cousin series by Al Past while waiting for book 5 to come out. I have found so many of our "local" authors more satisfying to read than many of the big names.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I'm reading this True Crime book, and WOW is all I have to say. Very good book.


----------



## cdstedman

I'm finally onto "Children of the Mind" Interested in seeing how the Ender series ends.


----------



## Neekeebee

I'm finally taking some time to sit down with this one:  Charming. It's what I had hoped *Major Pettigrew's Last Stand* would be like.
*
The Tower, the Zoo, and the Tortoise* - Julia Stuart

N


----------



## Maxx

I'm listening to:


----------



## DYB

I just finished "Fevre Dream" by George R. R. Martin. My feelings are mixed... I didn't love it. There were some things in the narrative - primarily the way Martin wrote some characters - that I just wasn't buying. Actually, it's not so much the characters I found lacking as their behaviors in certain situations. Martin tends to descent into silly and uncharacteristic melodrama on occasion. Like when


Spoiler



Marsh realizes that Damon Julian is alive after he and Hairy Mike thought they'd killed him.


 Marsh's blubbering and hysteria are just so out of character that I found myself rolling my eyes. There are several instances in the book like that. And I also wasn't buying Damon Julian as a character - he was really just a _type,_ not a real being (human or otherwise.) And with a villain cut out of cardboard the story kind of ran aground. (Sorry, couldn't resist the metaphor.) But I did appreciate Martin trying to write a different vampire story; in that regard he mostly succeeded. I'm going to give Martin another try soon with "A Game of Thrones" and see how that strikes me.


----------



## Jeff

About half way into _Dead Reckoning_ by Ronie Kendig. It's currently free and not bad.


----------



## Aravis60

Finished 

Starting


----------



## Cathymw

I'm reading (in order, must do them in order) all of Donna Andrews' Meg Langslow series.  Since I'm reading old books, I'm not able to read these in Kindle. While the new ones are on Kindle, it annoys me that they haven't gone back and formatted the old ones.

After all, I want instant gratification when I want to read a book.


----------



## traceya

Still working my way through the Discworld series - loving it and it's an easy read while I'm editing and polishing


----------



## Aravis60

T.L. Haddix said:


> Aravis, what did you think about SAA's book? Was that your first read by her? I love her stuff, wish she'd clone herself or something and write faster.


I loved _The Girl Who Chased the Moon_. I've read all three of her books and I love the way she writes, too. I'd definitely recommend this one, especially if you are already a fan. I want the wallpaper in Emily's room.


----------



## SimonWood

I'm part way through Dean Koontz's revised DEMON SEED.  It's a pretty interesting book about a super computer that wants physical life.  It's an original idea that holds up after nearly 40yrs...


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently reading . Saw the cover at the bookstore and it just looked like a good summer read. Pretty good so far, but I'm not sure if it falls into the "summer read" category.

N


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I'm reading a Kindle freebie -- I think it's Project Gutenberg -- called Famous Modern Ghost Stories. And it lives up to its title -- it's chockfull o' classics. The Willows, The Beast with Five Fingers (which I'd never read and it's a hoot), some Anatole France and Maupassaunt, plus Poe, Machen, Fitzwilliam's classic "What Was It?", and more. And the formatting is really clean, although they omitted the author and title for The Willows, somehow.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Currently reading:



Interesting book about the author's take on whitewashing historical events and personages in school textbooks.

and:



Mike


----------



## SimonWood

Maxx said:


> I'm listening to:


That's my favorite Connelly novel.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson




----------



## Thumper

Neekeebee said:


> Oooooh! Is that a new cover? Love it, Thumper!
> 
> N


Thanks...it's the cover for the 3-in-1 edition of the first 3 Charybdis books. So far, only available on Kindle


----------



## Thumper

mistyd107 said:
 

> Put down freedom by Jonathan Franzen
> 
> Starting:


:::holds breath in hopes that you like them:::


----------



## JimC1946

I'm reading Kafka's House by Gabriela Popa. A very engaging story of children growing up in Cold War era Romania.


----------



## mistyd107

Thumper said:


> :::holds breath in hopes that you like them:::


'
NOT A PROBLEM!!!!! haven't read near what I want to the last few days due to distractions, but if tomorrow afternoon goes like I want I'll put a dent in them. Either way I LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM so far


----------



## Guest

​


----------



## TomMWiseman

Right now, I'm reading:



Tom


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

The Pawn by Steven James.  I just finished it.  I really enjoyed this book about hunting a serial killer until 75% through it. At this point James "enhanced" the plot into something more complex.  The book is excellent. I wish he had finished it at the 75% mark.  If you like a complex story, this is a book for you.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Just finished The Weed that Strings the Hangman's Bag. I know some readers don't connect with the young narrator, but I enjoy her efforts to solve crime and one-up her sisters.


----------



## Dave Dykema

I'm about a third of the way through it. So far, not as good as AFRAID, but definitely up there with the scares and thrills quotient.


----------



## Michael Crane

Also reading Dead(ish) by our own Naomi Kramer. Really liking it so far! It's dark, twisted, sick... my kind of read. And darkly funny. The different POV's are fun, too.

http://www.amazon.com/DEAD-ish-ebook/dp/B003XVYJ2S/ref=sr_1_1?s=gateway&ie=UTF8&qid=1285698994&sr=8-1


----------



## Tracey

Well I gave up about 35% of the way in on



it wasn't really doing anything for me and I found it getting a bit boring

and I started



so far so good.


----------



## Maud Muller

My husband finally gave me a new Kindle 3G for my birthday. The first book I bought was The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. If I like it I'll buy the other two Larsson books. 

Will be going back through this thread to pick up on ideas for other great reads.

E.M.


----------



## DYB

Eileen Muller said:


> My husband finally gave me a new Kindle 3G for my birthday. The first book I bought was The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. If I like it I'll buy the other two Larsson books.
> 
> Will be going back through this thread to pick up on ideas for other great reads.
> 
> E.M.


I know this has been mentioned in a few places here already, but just a warning that most people find the beginning section of the book confusing and/or boring. But, statistically speaking, if you stick with it and plough through, you'll be rewarded once the main storyline really gets going. (Probably a quarter of the way through.)


----------



## melissaj323

DYB said:


> I know this has been mentioned in a few places here already, but just a warning that most people find the beginning section of the book confusing and/or boring. But, statistically speaking, if you stick with it and plough through, you'll be rewarded once the main storyline really gets going. (Probably a quarter of the way through.)


I agree!! I put the book down numerous times, but finally stuck with it. I am so glad I did! About to start the 3rd book now!


----------



## Maud Muller

Thanks for the advise. It reminds me of the movies Moulin Rouge and Syriana. When I started watching them I wondered where they were going, but they ended up being a couple of my all time favorites.

EM


----------



## Kathelm

I recently started "The Unsuspecting Mage," by Brian S. Pratt.  It's...not very good.


----------



## Jeff

Tracey said:


> Well I gave up about 35% of the way in on
> 
> 
> 
> it wasn't really doing anything for me and I found it getting a bit boring


That's odd. You and I usually agree on books. I kinda liked it.


----------



## Tracey

I know Jeff.  I just got bored with it.  Don't know why, it seemed to fizzle after the "attack" had been diverted iykwim.


----------



## chefsuzyq

I'm reading Rusty Nail, the 3rd book in the Jack Daniels series by J.A. Konrath--I just discovered this series about 10 days ago and I'm already on book 3 (whispering: and I ordered the next 2, don't tell anyone!!) It's a fun, fast paced series that will make you laugh out loud at times and will keep you guessing on who did it.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Halfway through A Smile on the Face of the Tiger by Loren D. Estleman. (Mystery) His descriptions and characters are terrific. Don't know how I missed this one when it came out.


----------



## melissaj323

chefsuzyq said:


> I'm reading Rusty Nail, the 3rd book in the Jack Daniels series by J.A. Konrath--I just discovered this series about 10 days ago and I'm already on book 3 (whispering: and I ordered the next 2, don't tell anyone!!) It's a fun, fast paced series that will make you laugh out loud at times and will keep you guessing on who did it.


I've been wanting to read them....thanks!


----------



## geoffthomas

Perdido Street Staion by China Mieville
A year ago I picked this up for $0.00.
Just read it. It will now cost you $6.29.
This book has received a lot of acclaim.
Well......I can't agree.
I think the author was struggling with the beginning of the book and finally gave up and left it as it was.
The best way I can think to describe the book is to say "Imagine someone trying to write their impressions of the movie What Dreams May Come" - you know with the "I am walking in the unfinished oil painting scenes".
this book is very long, 11thousand plus locations. 
It is packed with drug taking, torture, interspecies sex, oh just lots of things.
Referred to as being kinda steam-punk - I don't know, maybe.
I found the story telling better than some reviewer have.
Actually enjoyed the work, but based upon it will not read more by this author.
It was fun one time but don't want to do it again.



Just sayin......


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Perdido Street Station was a FREEBIE?? Oh man, I'm so bummed -- I've wanted to read that for ages.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah I picked it up 9/4/2009 from Amazon for $0.00.
I make a habit of trying to quickly pickup most genre's (except the harlequin romances) if they are free, immediately because sometimes it is only free for a couple of hours.  Sorry that you missed it.  It is worth reading, and for some it is obviously a great book.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I'm reading Philip Chen's "Falling Star".  Very interesting premise and writing style.  If you like technical thrillers, this is a good read.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Picked up Drummer Boy by Scott Nicholson. Nice and creepy so far.


----------



## VickiT

ScottLCollins said:


> Picked up Drummer Boy by Scott Nicholson. Nice and creepy so far.


Drummer Boy is on my list, so good to hear.

I'm currently reading and enjoying:


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Pratchett's The Color of Money - my first excursion into his work and I like it _muchly_. 

also reading Mieville's *The Scar * - however, I'm stopping and switching to *Perdido Street Station * as it was written first.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently reading . Light and entertaining. Makes me think of Shopaholic meets Jaine Austen (of Laura Levine's series), basically chick lit + cozy.

N


----------



## stormhawk




----------



## Renee Vincent

I just got finished with _*The Heartbreaker*_ by Maddie James, a great quick read.

Now I am going to start *The Seduction of a Duke* by Donna MacMeans.


----------



## Selcien

I finished _Bloodsucking Fiends: A Love Story_ and I have to say that I did not enjoy it as much as I should have. I'd say part of it is from the spoilage that occurred by reading the third book first which resulted in me waiting for certain things to happen, and my favorite character from the third book was absent as well.

I tried re-reading Distant Cousin, would have been the second time reading it, but I only made it half way through before I was forced to admit that it wasn't working for me this time around. It probably wasn't a good idea to try squeezing anything in-between Terry Pratchett and Christopher Moore as they are the two authors that I'm the most interested in reading right now.

I've started re-reading _Bloodsucking Fiends: A Love Story_ as I expect it will be more enjoyable this time around.


----------



## ginaf20697

geoffthomas said:


> Perdido Street Staion by China Mieville
> A year ago I picked this up for $0.00.
> Just read it. It will now cost you $6.29.
> This book has received a lot of acclaim.
> Well......I can't agree.
> I think the author was struggling with the beginning of the book and finally gave up and left it as it was.


Oh yeah I tried but I just could not get past the beginning.


----------



## joanne29

I just finished up ROOM and True Spirit of which both were excellent. I am now reading Water for Elephants which is so far amazing.







DTB LINKS


----------



## izzy

Just started reading this yesterday. So far its pretty good. Very steampunk.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Re: _Perdido Street Station_



ginaf20697 said:


> Oh yeah I tried but I just could not get past the beginning.


Same here. I may give it another go, though.

Mike


----------



## mlewis78

I finished Ben McIntire's *Operation Mincemeat* on kindle last night and downloaded from NYPL to my Cybook Opus: *The Man From Beijing* by Henning Mankell (author of the Wallender series that was adapted by BBC and airs on PBS)


----------



## Ty Johnston

Finally finished Tolstoy's War and Peace. Thought I'd take a break from heavier reading for a while, so I opted for David Gemmell's In the Realm of the Wolf.


----------



## melissaj323

I'm reading.

Just finished.


----------



## Aravis60

I'm reading 

If you are in education, it is a very interesting book about teachers doing "rounds" the way that doctors do in order to collaborate more effectively.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Just finished *The Well of Shades * and loved it. It is the 3rd book of the Bridei Chronicles.

To start off my October scary story project, I am reading *Being Dead*. It's a book of scary short stories that I am enjoying very much.


----------



## 5711

mlewis78 said:


> I finished Ben McIntire's *Operation Mincemeat* on kindle last night ...


I'm halfway through *Operation Mincemeat* and enjoying it. It's non-fiction history about an Allied intelligence ruse during WWII that involved planting a dead, faked British officer to wash up on the shores of Spain carrying papers that would fool the enemy about the invasion of Sicily. Lots of nice background about the quirky intelligence officers who cooked up the con, many of whom were novelists and frustrated adventurers. I usually read (and write) historical espionage fiction but this is doing the trick. It was also a movie called The Man Who Never Was.

Steve


----------



## BayChriz

I listened to the Jeff Foxworthy and Friends audio CD where Ron White was featured and this is pretty much word-for-word his sketch. I am disappointed.


----------



## Indy

I finished The Bright of The Sky last week and next month I will buy the next two in the series.  (Not this month, I bought a taber's medical dictionary and a cover, that's 40 bucks right there.)  Right now I'm on Bulfinch's Age of Fable and I don't think it ever ends!  Plus I'm annoyed that my journey into greek classics means I now have the urge to read sophocles, euripides, and virgil.  I hope I live long enough!


----------



## DaveCullen

Note very original, but I'm reading Freedom like a zillion others, and loving it so far.


----------



## Harry Shannon

The Fall, second book in the Del Toro/Hogan vampire series, The Strain Trilogy.


----------



## melissaj323




----------



## Straker

I'm about halfway through Updike's *In The Beauty Of The Lillies*. Very impressive linguistically and he obviously did his historical research. The characters are very well drawn and believable. My first Updike.

Recently finished LeCarre's *The Honourable Schoolboy*. Very vivid portrait of Southeast Asia in the mid '70s, immediately after the American withdrawal. Thematically, though, it reminded me a bit too much of *The Spy Who Came In From The Cold*: world-weary older man tries to keep his personal honor and save a younger woman but fails at both and comes to a bad end. Still, well worth your time.

Earlier in the summer I tackled *The Terror *by Dan Simmons, a fictionalized account of the lost Franklin Arctic expedition of 1845. At almost 1000 pages in paperback it was the longest novel I've ever read. I thought it was excellent and for the most part accurate to the nonfiction accounts of the expedition I've read. The ending is ambiguous enough to be taken either at face value or as the final fantasy of the main character as he dies from his wounds.


----------



## KindleChickie

I am reading *Labyrinth *[Paperback] by Taylor Branch and Eugene M. Propper and *A Nation of Enemies: Chile Under Pinochet *[Paperback] by Pamela Constable and Arturo Valenzuela.

And on my Kindle I am starting the first book of The Strain trilogy by Guillermo Del Toro and Chuck Hogan. Del Toro came on my radar screen from his movie, Pan's Labyrinth. I loved, loved, loved that movie!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm about 15% into the latest Bryant & May mystery by Christopher Fowler:



Enjoying it as usual.

Mike


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I'm currently reading "Cybill Disobedience" on my Kindle: 









and a DTB (YA novel) called "Trash":


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I finished *Being Dead * yesterday and started *Drummer Boy*. *Being Dead * reminded me of ghost stories you tell around the campfire. The formatting was bad but I am still glad I read it. *Drummer Boy * so far, is really really scary!


----------



## Ottie

finished I Alex Cross and now I am reading this


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I'm alternating a recent freebie, The Rational Optimist (which veers between being fascinating and utterly infuriating, so I have to take it in small doses), and the second book in King's Dark Tower series, The Drawing of the Three. I have resisted these for years because I thought it would be a very stilted attempt at high fantasy, but I've been totally sucked in and know why there are so many Dark Tower junkies out there. And because I ignored them for so long, all the books have been written and I don't have to wait years to find out what happens!

KindleChickie -- I adored Pan's Labyrinth too! I didn't find that The Strain had the same kind of depth and lyricism the movie does, sadly.


----------



## JCBeam

Just finished  (Kindle Edition), which was FANTASTIC! Debating on whether to pick back up *"The Suspicions of Mr. Whicher"* which although a great read, it's so long and drawn out (I put it aside @ 50%) or pick something else from the many awaiting titles.


----------



## Chloista

I really need to stop reading this thread... it is killing my book budget!  Just ordered James Patterson's newest thanks to this thread.

Hope my husband isn't checking my credit card receipts!!!!  LOL!


----------



## chilady1

I am about 80% complete on Pillars of the Earth (great book)



and moving directly into World Without End (which I hope I like as much as Pillars)



Both of these books have been on TBR for quite sometime. Glad I finally got around to reading them.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Currently reading His Majesty's Dragon. I'd put up a link but Amazon is acting all wonky for me right now.

Absolutely loving the book, by the way.


----------



## Taborcarn

I recently finished  and 

Now working on


----------



## 13893

Here you go, David:


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

LKRigel said:


> Here you go, David:


I love Novik's series. Have read all 6 books and look forward to the next 2.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## theraven

Currently, I'm reading a book I checked out from the library ... ghostgirl by Tonya Hurley. Right now, I'm in a middle grade/YA reading mood.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

LKRigel said:


> Here you go, David:


I was in no way prepared for how much I am enjoying this book.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

So many of my friends had read and enjoyed HMD -- people whose taste I usually trust -- that I wasn't that surprised. If I hadn't had all those strong recommendations, I wouldn't have even downloaded it!


----------



## Victorine

Right now I'm reading Tempest by Holly Hook. I just started it, but I'm liking her writing style, she gets right to the action which I love. And it's only 99 cents, which you can't beat! (Unless you count free.)

Vicki


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Thalia the Muse said:


> So many of my friends had read and enjoyed HMD -- people whose taste I usually trust -- that I wasn't that surprised. If I hadn't had all those strong recommendations, I wouldn't have even downloaded it!


I read the first one (recommended by my younger brother) and enjoyed it a lot. The succeeding volumes failed to capture my attention. I have numbers four and five in my living room and probably won't ever get to them. I really should return them.

Mike


----------



## FrankZubek

I am reading a James Bond Omnibus    5 of the Ian Fleming novels in one volume

Its a hardcover

It should hold me until Stephen King's Full Dark, No Stars arrives on bookshelves Nov 9


----------



## 13893

Half-Orc said:


> I was in no way prepared for how much I am enjoying this book.


Based on this comment, I went back to buy the book. There's a banner at the top that said I bought it back in June! D'oh!


----------



## geoffthomas

I have finished Your Money Milestones: A Guide to Making the 9 Most Important Financial Decisions of Your Life [Kindle Edition] by Moshe A. Milevsky.
This now costs $9.99.



I got this for $.00 back in 4/6/2009.
Another example of pick up the freebies and then if you don't really like them delete them and if you do like them then you got a great deal.

This was a good deal.
There was much here to learn from.
At 4000+ locations it is not huge nor small.
IMO the author is correct on the points he makes. And his points are really good if you are still in your 20s or 30s. But worth reading at any age, especially if you are not currently following his advice.

Just sayin......


----------



## Tracey

Finished



DTB link

and this was an awesome read. The only thing bad I could say about it is that the ending was a little either rushed, or overdone, not sure, but still a great read.

Started on



I found the first 5% or so a bit slow, but once the dragon was born I found it a bit more interesting, so will stick with it for a bit longer


----------



## joanne29

I finished Water for Elephants and now see what everyone was talking about since it was amazing, and now I am going back and forth between Tinkers and Is It Just me? I am not loving Tinkers however 







DTB LINKS


----------



## JimC1946

I just finished Gabriela Popa's semi-biographical novel Kafka's House. Highly recommended.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm currently a quarter of the way though Louise Penny's latest Inspector Gamache novel:



I really like this series. The Quebec setting is interesting to me.

Mike


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Just finished *Drummer Boy * and I enjoyed it. Next in my October horror project is *Salem's Lot*.


----------



## MLPMom

I am actually reading _North and South_ by Elizabeth Gaskell. Interestingly enough I have never read the book although I love the movie (BBC version). 
So I decided to give it a try and I really like it. I think it is actually a little easier/faster to read than some.



The link is for the $.95 version of the book but there is a free one out there somewhere as well.


----------



## arshield

I just finished 

It is a novel about CIA counter terrorism analysts by a CIA counter terrorism analyst that quit in 2005. It is well written and really carries the weight of finding the potential terrorist attacks.

The story format is multiple first person narrative and told in these short vignettes. It works well for giving good characterization and creating pressure. I thought the ending was a bit too neat, but other than that it was very good.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

MLPMom said:


> I am actually reading _North and South_ by Elizabeth Gaskell. Interestingly enough I have never read the book although I love the movie (BBC version).
> So I decided to give it a try and I really like it. I think it is actually a little easier/faster to read than some.
> 
> 
> 
> The link is for the $.95 version of the book but there is a free one out there somewhere as well.


I read North and South last year and was amazewd at Mrs. Gaskell's insight. I highly recommend her canon of work.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## MrPLD

I'm going to need to finish up DEAD(ish) soon... and then start on "The Kingshield legacy" as well... getting this Kindle has made my TBR list expand rather dramatically, a bit like my waist line!


----------



## Emmalita

Just finished and really liked...


Because it's October and I put this one down some time ago, I'm going back to read ..


----------



## mlewis78

I finished Henning Mankell's *The Man From Beijing* and have downloaded Tony Blair's *A Journey* and *Sh*t My Dad Says* from NYPL. I enjoyed Mankell's book, which was different than his Wallender series (now showing on PBS).


----------



## J.M Pierce

I'm reading Prince Caspian by C.S. Lewis with my kids!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just started:



_Product Description
Detective fiction is one of the America's most popular and enduring literary genres. This critical text examines the fiction of Earl Derr Biggers, S. S. Van Dine, and Dashiell Hammett during a crucial half-decade when they transformed the detective story. The characters they created, including Charlie Chan, Philo Vance, and the Continental Op, represented a new style of detective solving crimes in fresh ways. Their successes would push crime and detective fiction in startling and rejuvenating directions. Topics covered include the highbrow detective, the ethnic detective, the exploitation of contemporary sensations, and the exploitation of women._

Very interesting so far.

Mike


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I've finished my Kindle version of "Cybill Disobedience" and the DTB "Trash" AND the audiobook version of "Dead in the Family".

Just started a new Kindle book: 









a new DTB:









and a new audiobook:


----------



## blackcat

Currently reading http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hyperion/dp/B0043M6780/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1286621245&sr=1-1

Hyperion by Dan Simmons about 23% of the way through and the imagery is superb!


----------



## geoffthomas

I just read Out of Time: A Paranormal Romance [Kindle Edition] by Monique Martin



This was a KB Book of The Day.
I really like this.
It has a vampire (not the main character). And he is properly nasty and menacing. There is a twist - won't reveal stuff.
The couple are neat - kind of a modern Nick and Nora Charles (The Thin Man).
Monique should write a long series with these two characters.
And it is kind of a romance story (for those who want to only read romances).
A little more sexual description than some might want - but I thought it worked fine for the story.

Read it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## cegrundler

I'm currently midway through Brandon Sanderson's Warbreaker, and thoroughly enjoying it. 









I'd never been a big fan of fantasy beyond HP, though my husband reads nothing but, and he got me hooked on Sanderson's addictive page-turners. He creates intriguing worlds, fascinating characters and wonderful dialog. I enjoyed Elantris, though I feel his writing is more polished in this book.


----------



## Tracey

Well I am about 30% into His Majesty's Dragon and I must say, even though it started off slowly for me, I am now loving it. I love the way that Laurence and Temeriere interact and the way they form such a stong bond over such a short period of time.

Now I know why everyone who reads it loves it!


----------



## Jeff

I'm reading _The Clan of the Cave Bear_ by Jean M. Auel. I read it years ago but when I saw it available for Kindle for $1.59 had to read it again.


----------



## drenee

on my K. 
 on my Sony.


----------



## Cindy416

I have finally started reading _Naked in Death_. So far, so good, although I'm not usually a fan of books and movies that have futuristic settings. (Roarke seems a lot like a young Pierce Brosnan, with longer hair than he usually has. I can hear his fantastic Irish accent, and can picture him a bit like his character, Thomas Crown, in the remake of _The Thomas Crown Affair_.)


----------



## Addie

Finished:

Got the first one after finding out about it from The Bloggess. Loved the stories with her patients. Got a little repetitive after a while, but overall, I enjoyed it. For the second one, let me just say that it is so much better than the first in the series (Heat Wave). Although, let's be honest here: I don't read the Richard Castle books because I think they'll be amazing. I read them because I'm a


Spoiler



gimmick whore


.
Continuing/starting/going back to:


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I am listening to:



and



So far, a pretty amazing YA book. I'm only part way through and I'd recommend it.

and I'm reading the DTB



Not the best of the Serrailler series, but Hill's a lovely writer.

and on my Kindle

 _Note link is to paperback but it is available on Kindle._

Not recommended in any way. Lurid, trashy "true" crime. I like true crime, just not this type.


----------



## Ottie

I finished Roses are Red and now I'm reading this


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I've just started this:



I'm not quite sure what to make of it yet.

Mike


----------



## melissaj323




----------



## R. M. Reed

I started reading my first Dragonlance book. I picked up two books in a trilogy (hope I can find the third) at my favorite indie bookstore just to support them. There's a vast amount of backstory explained, I guess regular readers would recognize all the past wars and stuff. I started getting interested when a character time travels but seems to have ended up in the wrong history. I had to look up the word "Kender," a halfling-like race that is unique to Dragonlance.

The exact title isn't coming to me, and I'm not at home to look at it. It's "Dragons of the something or other." It was published in 2005, and I thought Dragonlance had stopped publishing years before that.

Later: Now that I'm home, I can give you the correct title, "Dragons of a Fallen Sun." The only version I could find on Amazon is a hardback.


----------



## Neekeebee

Re-reading  and really enjoying it.

I wanted to read something appropriate for October but not scary. I read the first two in the trilogy about 2 years ago and loved them...thought I should re-read them before reading book 3.

N


----------



## DYB

jmiked said:


> I've just started this:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure what to make of it yet.
> 
> Mike


In a good way or bad way? I've heard mixed things about this novel.


----------



## MichelleR

Finished yesterday:



It was really a quite good book and dealt a lot with his battle with chronic depression.

Am reading now, on the advice of my Kindleboards homies:


----------



## mlewis78

I'm reading *The Hunger Games* on my kindle (Suzanne Collins).

I read 200 pages of Tony Blair's book (My Journey) and decided to stop. It's a library ebook and not due yet, but I'm finished with it. If it were my book I'd probably go back to it some day. Of course I could borrow it again some day.


----------



## Paul Clayton

911jason said:


> *Just finished:*
> 
> 
> 
> Great story written in the late 80's about a team of commandos taking over a nuclear missile silo in the U.S. and attempting to start World War III. However, the apparent OCR scan they used to create the e-book was TERRIBLE!!! About 10 times in the book, God was COD, WWIII became WWHI, among numerous other errors. I asked for, and received, a refund from Amazon.
> 
> *About to start:*
> Eye of the Needle, my first Follett book and a good one. He seems to be boldly going into the ebook universe, so hopefully there won't be any problems with the copy. Make sure you read Pillars of the Earth. A wonderful book!


----------



## Mitch2742

Currently reading The Elephant Vanishes, a collection of short stories by Murakami.


----------



## Aravis60

I'm reading


----------



## Omega Point

Not exactly light reading.


----------



## amy.patkins

Just finished "Eden":

http://www.amazon.com/Eden-ebook/dp/B0045OUEKS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1287173740&sr=8-2

I'm a sucker for post-apoc...

Moving on to... well, let me take a look!


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Started The Red Tree -- most of the Caitlin Kiernan I've read has been very dense and sort of unearthly, and this is much more accessible, shaping up to be a haunted house/person/tree tale (too early to tell just what is being haunted). Beautifully written, but more straightforward than her novel Threshold.

the cover art doesn't do it justice -- makes it look like a paranormal romance, which is not what Kiernan writes:


----------



## VictoriaP

Just started:

Blood Trinity (Sherrilyn Kenyon and Dianna Love, paranormal thriller)

This one won't be out until Tuesday; I was lucky enough to get an advance copy to review. I met Dianna two weeks ago and she was a lovely, gracious woman with a sharp sense of humor, so I'm looking forward to this one. Even if it is...gasp..._paper_. Oh, the horror.

Link is for the upcoming Kindle edition.


----------



## Julie Christensen

I just finished Kurt Vonnegut's God Bless You, Mr. Rosewater or Pearls Before Swine.  I just abandoned Nick Hornby's A Long Way because it was full of so much inane conversation that I couldn't take anymore.  Now I'm reading Michael Lee West's Consuming Passions, and my husband is trying to cook all the recipes in it.

Did anyone like A Long Way?  I've enjoyed all of Hornby's other novels but not this one.  What did other readers think?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Right now, I'm reading:



and



Just some light reading for the weekend...


----------



## Steve Silkin

i'm reading pushkin's 'queen of spades and other stories.' finished 'the ***** of peter the great' and 'dubrovsky' and will read 'queen of spades' this weekend.


----------



## derek alvah

Just started this.


----------



## DYB

Just finished "The Guersney Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society." It's quite good, except for the ending which is both rushed and overtly simplistic/sentimental. But everything leading up to it is by turns funny and moving.



Now I'm trying to decide what to read next. I think I might give David Liss a try - I've never read anything by him before.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Michael Connelly's The Reversal. Re-reading Bradbury's The Halloween Tree with my pre-teen daughter, we do it every year.


----------



## stormhawk

Radium Halos - Shelley Stout


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I read the first book of the _Spirit of Union_ trilogy by Gordon Ryan and enjoyed it very much. I thought I would take a break and read something else before reading the second book.

Right now I'm reading _Remix_ by Lexi Revellian. Also very enjoyable.


----------



## MichelleR

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I read the first book of the _Spirit of Union_ trilogy by Gordon Ryan and enjoyed it very much. I thought I would take a break and read something else before reading the second book.
> 
> Right now I'm reading _Remix_ by Lexi Revellian. Also very enjoyable.


Just finished:


and...



And am starting:



(Which is I do believe the most I've ever paid for a Kindle selection.)


----------



## hsuthard

jmiked said:


> I'm currently a quarter of the way though Louise Penny's latest Inspector Gamache novel:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this series. The Quebec setting is interesting to me.
> 
> Mike


I finished this one last night and absolutely loved it. For a police procedural/mystery with no chase scenes or gore or violence, it was gripping and emotional. I had to leave the house and was so upset about not finishing the book i decided to try text to speech in order to keep the story moving. Even listening to the robotic voice I had tears come to my eyes. Excellent, excellent book. I just love these characters.


----------



## KindleChickie

The Stillness of Love and Exile by Rosa Martha Villareal


----------



## 5711

I'm reading *Black Out *by John Lawton. English detective Freddie Troy investigates murders in wartime London during the Blitz and mixes it up with Yanks stationed there. Good stuff, but it took a while to get up and running. Longtime UK resident Lawton gets the Yanks right as only an American writer probably could, though sometimes it's a little over the top -- which I like.

But, I have a confession to make ...

I'm reading this as a print book! But only because it's not available in the US for Kindle.


----------



## Dave Dykema

I'm floundering right now.  My Kindle is chock full of books, but I can't decide which one to read.

Instead, I've been reading a bunch of comic reprint collections.


----------



## nomesque

Scaring myself a little - I bought as many as available (in epub) of Katharine Kerr's Deverry series 2 months ago, partly because I love the series so much that I kept reading the paperbacks to pieces. I've read the whole series once through since then, and I'm almost done rereading the last:



Love,
Devoted KK fangurl


----------



## MrPLD

I _was_ going to be reading some more of James Gleick's novels...and "Surely you're joking Mr Feynman" but alas none are yet on the kindle 

I then went to re-read the David Eddings various series but the cost is as much as the paperbacks I can get locally.

Starting to get frustrated lying here in bed recovering wondering what to read next!


----------



## Aravis60

Currently reading


----------



## MrPLD

Aravis,
  
  Thanks, you reminded me that I wanted to read the discworld series... ah, just found it seems like I can't get them in Australia via Amazon 

Paul.


----------



## Indy

Just finished Matilda by Mary Shelley tonight at work. I was praying for the narrator to just die already and the last 10 pages or so, I skimmed. Ugh. All this because


Spoiler



her father had lustful, sinful, incestuous thoughts towards her, then went off and drowned himself. Seriously, not even a minor molestation? The man controlled himself, and that's what you ruin your life over?



I will read more cheerful stuff this upcoming week.


----------



## heragn

The Historian is an awesome book, I read that about a year or two ago! Currently I'm reading *33 A.D. * and thoroughly enjoying it!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I just finished *Salem's Lot * and really enjoyed it. I am now reading *The Killing Room * and loving it! This is the first book in a long time that I haven't wanted to put down. I hope the end doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Cindy416

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I just finished *Salem's Lot * and really enjoyed it. I am now reading *The Killing Room * and loving it! This is the first book in a long time that I haven't wanted to put down. I hope the end doesn't disappoint.


I think _'Salem's Lot_ is one of the best books I've ever read. It's a book that I try to read nearly every year in October.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I read Tracy Kidder's Among Schoolchildren over the weekend -- wow, who knew that a year in a fifth-grade classroom could be so gripping? It's a nonfiction account of a year with one teacher and her students -- a kid who is adorable and desperate for attention, but so difficult he ends up being transferred out; a "smart girl" from the projects; and one boy who seems to be seriously disturbed among them. It's beautifully written and I'd love to find out what became of the kids.

Now I'm reading The Red Tree, which is a really excellent "woman moves into house with alarming provenance" story.


----------



## Harry Shannon

My daughter and I read Ray Bradbury's "The Halloween Tree" together every October, a chapter or two each night. Also adore "Salem's Lot" and found "Pet Semetery" to be one of the scariest books I've ever read. Great stuff.


----------



## John Hamilton

For the Halloween season, I'm reading _Sandman Slim_ by Richard Kadrey. It's fantastic, a really fun read. And every year at this time I also crack open my autographed copy of _The October Country_ by Ray Bradbury. For chilling Halloween tales, it can't be beat.


----------



## sixnsolid

I'm on the last book until Febuary  The series was recommended to me here at KB and even though it took until the second book to get hooked, three of my daughters and I did eventually fall for the characters.

Looking forward to the next one.

I think I'll move on to the next book in The Strain trilogy now.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem

She Smells the Death by E.J. Stevens.



Vianka


----------



## opuscroakus

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> She Smells the Death by E.J. Stevens.


I had a credit at audible.com so last night I downloaded _*A Prison Diary, Volume I--Hell * _ by Jeffrey Archer, whom I've recently discovered, and I'm loving it.


----------



## Margaret Jean

Thalia the Muse said:


> I read Tracy Kidder's Among Schoolchildren over the weekend -- wow, who knew that a year in a fifth-grade classroom could be so gripping? It's a nonfiction account of a year with one teacher and her students -- a kid who is adorable and desperate for attention, but so difficult he ends up being transferred out; a "smart girl" from the projects; and one boy who seems to be seriously disturbed among them. It's beautifully written and I'd love to find out what became of the kids.


***************
Tracy Kidder is a fabulous writer. I think his best book ever, though, is the one he wrote about how a new computer was developed, *The Soul of a New Machine*. I'm not a tekkie at all, but he made it absolutely fascinating.


----------



## Margaret Jean

Steve Silkin said:


> i'm reading pushkin's 'queen of spades and other stories.' finished 'the ***** of peter the great' and 'dubrovsky' and will read 'queen of spades' this weekend.


So glad to be reminded of Pushkin. I had an odd urge the other day to re-visit Chekov, don't know why, but for some reason once I started, I just couldn't (can't) stop.


----------



## Margaret Jean

Jeff said:


> I'm reading _The Clan of the Cave Bear_ by Jean M. Auel. I read it years ago but when I saw it available for Kindle for $1.59 had to read it again.


I've got to read this. I just finished re-reading Joseph Campbell's Primitive Mythology and he has a long section on the rites/rituals/beliefs of cave dwellers and their bear reverence during the period covered in *Clan of the Cave Bear*.


----------



## JimC1946

I'm halfway through reading Bill Flynn's new World War II novel, A Drumbeat Too Near. Very good reading by one of my favorite indies.


----------



## Tracey

> I'm floundering right now. My Kindle is chock full of books, but I can't decide which one to read.


I was having this problem. I then made a conscious decision to read one book from every category in my collections. I have that many free books that it isn't funny, so I decided I would read one freebie to one bought book. So far so good.



> I am now reading The Killing Room and loving it! This is the first book in a long time that I haven't wanted to put down. I hope the end doesn't disappoint.


Loved this book, I too couldn't put it down and was itching to read some more of it every night. I didn't think the ending disappointed at all.

Still ploughing through His Majesty's Dragon I only read at night before I go to sleep, so I am not getting through things as quickly as what I would like. But I am enjoying this book, but I am not enjoying it enough to buy the next in the series.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I've just finished reading A Deadly Class Reunion by Bill Flynn, which focuses on the ramifications of schoolyard bullying.

This is the first book I've read on an e-reader, and I'll have to test this out, but it feels like I read much faster than I normally do.

Debra


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I just finished *The Killing Room * and loved the first 85% of it. It was great until


Spoiler



the zombie serial killer showed up


. That was a little too much for me and pulled me out of my temporary "belief" of the story. I would still give it 4 stars.

Just starting the newly released *Draculas* today to continue my Halloween scary marathon.

Edit: Draculas is not my kind of book at all. It has to have been written very tongue-in-cheek because it reminds me of those terrible B horror movies that were MEANT to be very bad. I am going to have to start reading samples before purchasing books. It is getting decent reviews so it must be just me.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I've just started this:



However, I cannot figure out how to link to the ebook version, which is found here.


----------



## mlewis78

Finished *Hunger Games* and am 25% into *Behind the Scenes* by Elizabeth Keckley (Mrs. Lincoln's seamstress; born into slavery). I downloaded it free from manybooks.com (public domain).


----------



## 13893

Here you go:


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Will start reading *The Little Stranger * when I get home tonight.


----------



## Tracey

> I just finished The Killing Room and loved the first 85% of it. It was great until
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the zombie serial killer showed up
> 
> 
> . That was a little too much for me and pulled me out of my temporary "belief" of the story. I would still give it 4 stars.


lol I forgot about that bit, yeah that bit did spoil it a bit, but otherwise I loved the book. Think I gave it 4 stars too.


----------



## JimC1946

I just started Maria Schneider's new one, Under Witch Moon (Moon Shadow Series).


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm halfway through:



Third in the series, it continues to be entertaining. Chet the Jet is a great character.

Mike


----------



## MichelleR

I have a few going on right now.







The bad part is that Amazon then suggested Glenn Beck. While I want to understand this movement, I definitely have limits.

Also,



Which STILL isn't about Beck, but is an appropriate read for the month.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

It's funny. At work they have blocked Amazon.com access, so when I checkj what y'all reading, the coiver links are blocked, so I get

I'm reader X. I'm in the middle of X. And this one X, and starting this one X.

I have to wait until I can get to my computer to see what's being read, because the Blackberry doesn't display the pictures either. 

Well, I'm in the middle of reading.


Spoiler



XXX


 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## MichelleR

The thread just hit 100 pages.


----------



## PraiseGod13

This has been on my TBR list for a long time so I decided that it would be the second book I read on my new K3 (The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins was first on my list). It's a terrific book that really gives an excellent view of the beginnings of WW II while using fictional characters mixed in with historical people and events. Wouk is known for his accurate historical research and it definitely shows in this book. I'm looking forward to the next book which is War and Remembrance. I highly recommend both!!


----------



## jamesmonaghan

Have just finished *Acacia * by David Anthony Durham and am about two thirds of the way through *The Short Victorious War*, Book Three of the Honorverse series by David Weber.


----------



## MelissaBuell

Just finished reading five books of "The Dragonriders of Pern" series. (AWESOME books!) And am now just finishing "The Count of Monte Cristo" which, I'm sad to admit, have never read before now! (And me being having an English lit. degree, too!)


----------



## Cindy416

heragn said:


> The Historian is an awesome book, I read that about a year or two ago! Currently I'm reading *33 A.D. * and thoroughly enjoying it!


I love both of those books, too. I think David McAfee is very talented, and can hardly wait for him to write the sequel to _33 A.D._.


----------



## Selcien

I'm reading John Dies at the End, about 100 pages into it, it's getting more than a bit weird but I am enjoying it.

I'm also a tiny bit into The Walking Dead: Compendium One.


----------



## William L.K.

I am reading _The Songs Of Distant Earth _ by Arthur C. Clarke. 
I never got around to reading it. I am half way through and it's pretty awesome!


----------



## purplepen79

PraiseGod13 said:


> This has been on my TBR list for a long time so I decided that it would be the second book I read on my new K3 (The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins was first on my list). It's a terrific book that really gives an excellent view of the beginnings of WW II while using fictional characters mixed in with historical people and events. Wouk is known for his accurate historical research and it definitely shows in this book. I'm looking forward to the next book which is War and Remembrance. I highly recommend both!!


My mother loved these books and passed her love for them on to me. I'm so happy to see they're on Kindle. There's a great miniseries staring Robert Mitchem as Pug Henry that you might enjoy after you get done reading them.

I'm reading _Pillars of the Earth _ and _Hunger Games_ at the moment.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm rereading



and then I'm going to reread



We haven't heard from Dennis in a while, so I hope he's working on the next one.


----------



## Harry Shannon

The Reversal by Michael Connelly in hardcover, and Draculas on my Kindle.


----------



## Aravis60

I just finished _Wintersmith_ so now I'm moving on to


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I just finished *The Little Stranger* (and loved it) and just started *The Historian*.


----------



## Figment

Aravis60 said:


> I just finished _Wintersmith_ so now I'm moving on to
> 
> 
> LOVELY book!!! It had been about a year since I had read any Pratchett, and it was like sinking into a comfortable, warm embrace. I much preferred this one to UNSEEN ACADEMICALS...the one just prior. It was a most satisfactory finish to Tiffany's story. (I will,however, REALLY miss the Wee Free Men.)


----------



## mlewis78

I've been reading the 5th Discworld book by Terry Pratchett: *Sourcery*.


----------



## Lyndl




----------



## DYB

T.L. Haddix said:


> To whoever just finished Guernsey - DYB, I think? The reason the book is so different at the very end is because the author passed away before finishing it. Her niece ended up writing the final chapters.


Ahhhhh...yes, that certainly explains! I'm sorry to hear that Mary Ann Shaffer passed away . I'm sure she had imparted to Annie Barrows what she intended to happen in the end, but the way Barrows did it was very sloppy, alas. (Though I'm sure it was extremely difficult for Barrows to step in and complete her aunt's novel.)


----------



## jamesmonaghan

MelissaBuell said:


> Just finished reading five books of "The Dragonriders of Pern" series. (AWESOME books!) And am now just finishing "The Count of Monte Cristo" which, I'm sad to admit, have never read before now! (And me being having an English lit. degree, too!)


OMG, I looooooove The Count of Monte Cristo. One of my - if not my - favourite book ever. You'll have to let me know what you think once you finish.

Oh and the Pern books are pretty darned good too.

I just finished The Short Victorious War, Book 3 of the Honor Harrington series. It was pretty good, some nice character work and tense action. Now I'm onto the second book of the Long Price Quarter - A Betrayal in Winter. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## LauraB

MelissaBuell said:


> ... And am now just finishing "The Count of Monte Cristo" which, I'm sad to admit, have never read before now! (And me being having an English lit. degree, too!)


I have an English Lit degree as well, and I hadn't read the Count until about 5 years after I graduated. The Count of Monty Cristo and Don Quixote are two of my favorite books.


----------



## Tracey

Finally finished Her Majesty's Dragon. Not too bad but don't think I will run out and buy the rest of the series.

Now on to



This is a DTB link, I can't work out how to get the Kindle ones up....never works for me. So far so good.


----------



## stormhawk

Tracey said:


> Now on to
> 
> 
> 
> This is a DTB link, I can't work out how to get the Kindle ones up....never works for me. So far so good.


I'm reading that too! I loved the first four in the series. At 1/3 through, I'm feeling the same about the newest entry.


----------



## Tracey

Oh that would be right, there are 4 before this one  AAAGGGGHHHHH


----------



## melissaj323

Reading and


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

My bookmark is 50 pages into The Keepsake by Tess Gerritsen. I'm learning a lot about Egyptian mummies, but I'd like a little more characterization. Maybe it will develop. I have to remember this is part of a series and I haven't read the previous books.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm rereading
> 
> 
> 
> and then I'm going to reread
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't heard from Dennis in a while, so I hope he's working on the next one.


In another thread, it was reported that he is nearly finished with the third book.
I also am anxiously awaiting it. (and you know what a nag I can be when I am waiting, don't you?).

Just sayin.....


----------



## JCBeam

Reading *The Moonstone*, which is absolutely terrific!


----------



## tsilver

I just finished "Follow The Money," by Ross Cavins.  A collection of short stories linked together by three million dollars.  Each story has different characters but in each story the same money from the first story is involved.  Very clevely done.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

DD had to read this for school, so I picked it up and have really enjoyed it!


----------



## hsuthard

I'm reading this one for a book club:



It's got 4.5 stars, but I'm having a very difficult time getting into it. I've been at it for four days now and am only 15% in, and I don't seem to care much about the story yet.


----------



## TulipTrainer

I started reading PORTAL by Imogen Rose.


----------



## Indy

I just finished two this last week.  I read our Dalglish's Weight of Blood, and then jumped into Jane Eyre and finished that.  I will have to read the rest of Dalglish's stuff now.  I'm not sure I liked the characters per se, but their development was so interesting that I have to know more.  Jane Eyre made me cry and I'm glad that experience is over.  I may read more in that genre later, but it will be a while.


----------



## 911jason

richie6duchon said:


> And now I have just started reading Stephen Hunter- Day Before Midnight, and its really interesting.


I remember enjoying that book, but also remember there were a ton of typos. Seemed like they used an optical scan of the printed novel because the same words were wrong page after page. I told Amazon about the problem, so hopefully your copy has been fixed.


----------



## alevine513

I'm reading Sudden Death by Michael Balkind. Very interesting golf story.

Arthur


----------



## Glenn Bullion

Reading Peculiar, MO, at the moment.  Only 25% through.  Solid little story so far, like the characters.  About a meteorite that lands in a town and causes some havoc


----------



## stormhawk

Draculas - J.A. Konrath, Blake Crouch, Jack Kilborn, and F. Paul Wilson

(That KB Book of the Day thing, it works, by the way.)


----------



## MelissaBuell

jamesmonaghan said:


> OMG, I looooooove The Count of Monte Cristo. One of my - if not my - favourite book ever. You'll have to let me know what you think once you finish.
> 
> Oh and the Pern books are pretty darned good too.
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @James - The Count of Monte Cristo was really great. Very well thought out. I wish I could write a huge revenge novel like that and not just jump to the end of the book. It's really good for a writer to read well-crafted books. Even if that book is 150 years old!  I won't spoil the ending for anyone who hasn't read it before but I was surprised with the way it ended. (If you've seen the movie, the book is NOT the same!) (And seeing the movie is not a substitute for reading the book.)
> 
> The Pern books are excellent! My friend just loaned me another three books! Woohoo! I know what I'll be reading for the next few days.


----------



## DYB

MelissaBuell said:


> Just finished reading five books of "The Dragonriders of Pern" series. (AWESOME books!) And am now just finishing "The Count of Monte Cristo" which, I'm sad to admit, have never read before now! (And me being having an English lit. degree, too!)


"The Count of Monte Cristo" is also one of my favorite books of all time. I've read it many times. My favorite modern translation is by Robin Buss (on Penguin - now priced at only $0.99!)



If you haven't read "The Three Musketeers" yet - let that be the next thing!

There's a recent Richard Pevear translation (he of the Pevear/Volokhonsky team who do superb Russian translations). It's not cheap, sadly:



Or get the Lowell Bair translation, which is also superb.


----------



## monkeyluis

I just finished grubs & I'm reading draculas now.


----------



## Holly A Hook

I'm currently reading the Pendragon series.  (I read lots of young adult books.)


----------



## 5711

I'm reading *Crusader's Cross* by James Lee Burke. Great writer, and this isn't even his best. This guy's proof that some of the best writers -- period -- are writing in the crime/mystery genre.

Steve


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Indy said:


> I just finished two this last week. I read our Dalglish's Weight of Blood, and then jumped into Jane Eyre and finished that. I will have to read the rest of Dalglish's stuff now. I'm not sure I liked the characters per se, but their development was so interesting that I have to know more.


Woot! Glad you enjoyed it. Harruq's far more likable in book 2. I make no promises for Qurrah...

David Dalglish


----------



## SimonWood

I'm just finishing up Peter Robinson's CLOSE TO HOME.  It's been a really enjoyable police procedural set in the UK about two murders--one set in the 60's and the other set in modern day.


----------



## Maker

I'm reading The Reason for God by Tim Keller. Interesting. I just finished The Corrections (which left me in total awe of Jonathan Frantzen) and The Defector by Daniel Silva (who never disappoints). Getting through my TBR list slowly but surely.


----------



## RobertMarda

I am reading Not What She Seems by Victorine E. Lieske.

I am starting to read the sample of Amber Magic by B. V. Larson

My reading is going rather slow since I am trying to get material on my Kindle for me and my four children and so spend a lot of time finding and reviewing books deciding what I want and what I don't want.


----------



## Hair of the Dog

I just finished _Chinatown Beat_ by Henry Chang (I have the paperback, but the Kindle version apparently is free at the moment) and have begun Nicole Krauss's _Man Walks into a Room_.


----------



## Jeff

I read _Chinatown Beat_ last week. It's pretty good.


----------



## Taborcarn

I've recently finished The Reversal by Michael Connelly, A Game of Thrones by George R. R. Martin, and The Alchemist by Paulo Coelho.
  

Currently reading The Confession by John Grisham


----------



## mlewis78

I'm reading *Catching Fire*, the 2nd book (of 3) in the Hunger Games series by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I just started 


What a hoot! I had read his other book, Monkeyluv and just loved it too!


----------



## gina1230

I'm just starting:


----------



## VickiT

I've just finished:



Highly recommended, especially if you like dark psychological thrillers.

Now reading a Lisa Gardner novel that has been on my TBR forever:



Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Nearing the end of:



27th book in the Sharon McCone series by Marcia Muller. Closely tied to the previous book, it continues the recovery story of the owner of a private detective agency who was hospitalized with a gunshot wound to the head in the last book (_Locked In_).

An excellent series, can't recommend it enough. I have all of them, although only the last three as ebooks, (10 are now available).

Mike


----------



## Davidjb

_The Fighting Man _ by Gerald Seymour. It's OK but doesn't deserve the accolade on the cover - The finest thriller writer in the world today.

David


----------



## HelenSmith

I have been catching up on a stack of paperbacks:

Generation X by Douglas Coupland

Confederacy of Dunces by John Kennedy Toole

The Giant's House by Elizabeth McCracken

I hadn't read any of them before and enjoyed all of them.


----------



## Steve Silkin

just finished pushkin's 'queen of spades and other stories' and i'm now starting james purdy's 'eustace chisholm and the works' ...


----------



## Steve Silkin

HelenSmith said:


> I have been catching up on a stack of paperbacks: Generation X by Douglas Coupland ... Confederacy of Dunces by John Kennedy Toole


i loved 'confederacy' up to the point at the factory when the old lady comes in wearing her bathrobe; i thought it was getting too silly so i put it down. i skipped ahead to the end, though, which looks spectacular. one day i'll have to pick it up again.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm about a third of the way through this:



Interesting locale, the story is so-so at the moment. I enjoyed the authors earlier books and bought this one because of that.

I'm not sure the term "Thriller" printed on the cover is descriptive, so far it's been a police/crime novel.

Mike


----------



## oscarsim21

Forward the Foundation, by Isaac Asimov. My favorite author!

Cheers!

Oscar Simanjuntak


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Asimov is a favorite of mine also.

FWIW, it's considered bad form to push your own books in this forum. That's what the Book Bazaar section is for.  


Mike


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I'm reading a collection of short stories by Simon Wood. It's terrific.


----------



## oscarsim21

Nice to meet a fellow Asimov fan! ... The Foundation trilogy is perhaps my favorite trilogy of all time!

Ups, yea I didn't know about that (new to kindleboard ) ... already deleted the reference to my new published work, thanks!

Regards,

Oscar Simanjuntak


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

oscarsim21 said:


> Ups, yea I didn't know about that (new to kindleboard ) ...


Well, some of the things here aren't easy to find, and that's one of them. Feel free to post in the Book Bazaar about your books.

Mike


----------



## 13893

If you introduce yourself in this thread you'll probably get a nice welcome response with lots of good tips in it.


----------



## derek alvah

Just started this.Used to read a lot of Stephen King,but never got around to this series.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I'm skipping around in threee different short story collections, and just started







, which was recently a freebie.


----------



## stormhawk

I'm on a Harry Potter binge. Just finished Sorcerer's Stone, about to start on Chamber of Secrets.

Reread Sorcerer's Stone in German a couple of years back, haven't touched Chamber since around publication. (I have the German edition of that as well, but I'm not feeling as patient about reading it right now)


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio

I am reading the new Cleopatra by Stacy Schiff--I love Cleopatra! I do want to read Ken Follett's new Fall of Giants but that $19.99 just won't let me push the go button!  I'm also reading Jon Stewart's Earth, a visitor's guide to the Human Race--it's hilarious (just not meant to be read in one sitting!) As for ebooks, I just finished Draculas--very fun, and a great successful experiment!


----------



## RobertMarda

I am currently enjoying Amber Magic by B. V. Larson.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Savages by Don Winslow


----------



## 911jason

derek alvah said:


> Just started this.Used to read a lot of Stephen King,but never got around to this series.


Please post your thoughts... I read everything King wrote up through about Dolores Claiborne and haven't read anything from him since. I have the Dark Tower series on my Kindle just because I figured some day I'd try to get around to reading it, but I just haven't yet. I'll be curious what your impressions are.


----------



## MLPMom

I am currently reading Immortal by Lauren Burd.


----------



## HelenSmith

> i loved 'confederacy' up to the point at the factory when the old lady comes in wearing her bathrobe; i thought it was getting too silly so i put it down. i skipped ahead to the end, though, which looks spectacular. one day i'll have to pick it up again.


Steve, it wasn't what I was expecting but I enjoyed it. I find it hard to pick up a book if I have put it down - there are just so many brilliant books out there, it hardly seems worth going back to one that I have abandoned. Having said that, I think there are some books that fit certain moods - sometimes I'll start a book and put it away after a few pages because it's not what I'm looking for at the time; the one or pace is wrong, and I need something else for now.


----------



## elame1

I'm currently about half way through "Peace Like a River" by Leif Enger and it's wonderful. The writing is excellent and the plot reminds me a bit of "To Kill A Mockingbird." It's about a family navigating through a morally/legally ambiguous incident and a string of hard times. I'm a sucker for a book with a cowgirl, anyway.

http://www.amazon.com/Peace-Like-River-Leif-Enger/dp/0802139256/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288906609&sr=8-1


----------



## Maxx

I just finished listening to:



In preparation for the movie coming out in 2 weeks.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm 21% into *What Would Jefferson Do? A Return to Democracy* by Thom Hartmann on kindle, and just downloaded Eugene Robinson's *Disintegration: The Splintering of Black America * from the library to read on one of my other readers.


----------



## MichelleR

Just finished:



And working on:



I know no one will believe me, and I hardly believe me, but this is a really interesting and sensitive read so far.



mlewis78 said:


> I'm 21% into *What Would Jefferson Do? A Return to Democracy* by Thom Hartmann on kindle, and just downloaded Eugene Robinson's *Disintegration: The Splintering of Black America * from the library to read on one of my other readers.


Also have.


----------



## jackwestjr_author

Pillars of the Earth by Follett, again.  I am a sucker for allegory.


----------



## Steve Silkin

HelenSmith said:


> I find it hard to pick up a book if I have put it down - there are just so many brilliant books out there, it hardly seems worth going back to one that I have abandoned. Having said that, I think there are some books that fit certain moods


Yes, I agree. I started Paul Auster's "Country of Last Things" and Walker Percy's "Thanatos Syndrome" in 1987. I didn't - couldn't - finish either one. I picked them up again in 2007, finished them and liked them both, especially the Auster.


----------



## Hair of the Dog

I have arrived at _All Shall Be Well; And All Shall Be Well; And All Manner of Things Shall Be Well_ by Tod Wodicka in my ridiculously tall stack of good intentions.

Steve: I eagerly await _Sunset Park_.


----------



## Lori Devoti

I am actually reading something not-yet-published that I agreed to do a cover quote for. So far, so good! 
I just got my Nook back from my daughter who had glommed onto it to feed her Rick Riordan addiction.
Lori
(There are other Nook users here right? I feel slightly bad admitting I have one on the Kindle boards.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Reading L.J. Sellers The Sex Club. Good read so far.


----------



## worktolive

Lori Devoti said:


> (There are other Nook users here right? I feel slightly bad admitting I have one on the Kindle boards.)


No worries. We're very friendly. Lots of people here have both Nook and a Kindle. Although you might get a bit tired of all the Kindle users singing its praises LOL.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

While I Disappear by Edward Wright. Plot is good and I like the setting - LA in the early 50's - and the movie business elements. But some of the dialogue seems forced and stilted.


----------



## StevenSavile

One of the 'genius' recommendations from Amazon after picking up One Hit Wonder was Derek Gentry's Here Comes Your Man - which has this wonderful sort of Hey Nostradamus cover ala Douglas Coupland, and as an indie is priced at 2.99. I picked it up, read it in a couple of evenings and was absolutely floored by it. It's brilliant. Seriously. And I've chatted to Derek a few times now. He deserves to be read by a massive audience. It's somewhere between Coupland's quirkiness and Nick Hornby's big heart. I really urge anyone who's a fan of either to support Derek and check out Here Comes Your Man (a great Pixies reference which obviously played a part in me forking out the cash)...

http://www.amazon.com/Here-Comes-Your-Man-ebook/dp/B003EYW0VG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1288971306&sr=8-2


----------



## Ann in Arlington

_Murder on Astor Place_ by Victoria Thompson



I'm 80% in and am enjoying it. . .about a upper class midwife helping a NYC cop solve a murder in Victorian NYC. . . . I'd heard about this author/series for some time and have only just gotten around to it.


Oh and NEWS FLASH. . . . I made the link above with the updated Link Maker: You no longer have to use the 'manual link-maker' to make Kindle book links!  Just be sure to use the drop down box to tell it to search the Kindle store. . . . .easy peasy! Spread the word. . . . .


----------



## izzy

this and then its onto


----------



## joanne29

Lori Devoti said:


> I am actually reading something not-yet-published that I agreed to do a cover quote for. So far, so good!
> I just got my Nook back from my daughter who had glommed onto it to feed her Rick Riordan addiction.
> Lori
> (There are other Nook users here right? I feel slightly bad admitting I have one on the Kindle boards.)


I have a Nook and an I-pad, but had a Kindle first! I am reading We Are All Welcome Here by Elizabeth Berg my favorite author!


----------



## stormhawk

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban


----------



## MichelleR

I swear this thread should be shared whenever someone claims people just don't read these days or that Kindle owners are just into gadgets and are not serious readers. (This whole board should be shared, of course, but this thread and perhaps the horror thread in particular -- oh, and the book club board...)


----------



## derek alvah

911jason said:


> Please post your thoughts... I read everything King wrote up through about Dolores Claiborne and haven't read anything from him since. I have the Dark Tower series on my Kindle just because I figured some day I'd try to get around to reading it, but I just haven't yet. I'll be curious what your impressions are.












Hmmm. I didn't NOT like it, but it didn't floor me or really grab me either. A friend at work asked me to read this so we could talk about it (he's a big fan of the series), so I said I would. A mix of western and fantasy. It's not like it was a struggle to finish it or anything. It wasn't bad, so I'm going to read the second book before I decide whether to jump ship on this series or not.


----------



## 911jason

Thanks, appreciate the follow-up post.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

derek alvah said:


> Hmmm. I didn't NOT like it, but it didn't floor me or really grab me either. A friend at work asked me to read this so we could talk about it (he's a big fan of the series), so I said I would. A mix of western and fantasy. It's not like it was a struggle to finish it or anything. It wasn't bad, so I'm going to read the second book before I decide whether to jump ship on this series or not.


It's a good idea to give the second book a shot. The Gunslinger is really rough. I know some people like it the most, but most of my friends who have read the series feel that King doesn't hit his stride until book 2. I hope you enjoy it.

David Dalglish


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Half-Orc said:


> It's a good idea to give the second book a shot. The Gunslinger is really rough. I know some people like it the most, but most of my friends who have read the series feel that King doesn't hit his stride until book 2. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> David Dalglish


Funny. My editor hates King and refuses to read him. (She read _*IT*_ and was completely befouled by it). However I insisted she read _*The Gunslinger*_, which she enjoyed immensely, found it bordering on literary and is now in the seventh book of the series. She has revised her opinion of King (who is one of my mentors). _*The Gunslinger * _ is King at his best. He comes down a bit for the rest of the series - but they are powerful testament to his towering imagination and skill at developing characters.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Well the writing is easily his most raw. The scope is also much narrower - no introductions or hints to either the fantastic of Wizard and Glass nor the modern and futuristic of Drawing of the Three. It also seems a bit more determined to offend than the others, as if every single non-Roland character is ugly, stupid, or grabbing his daughter's breast while they walk by. I'm not saying it is a bad book at all. I just don't think it is the best of them.

David Dalglish


----------



## stormhawk

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban - J.K. Rowling


----------



## drenee

London Transports by Maeve Binchy. 
deb


----------



## hsuthard

Just finished Black Magic Sanction, Book 8 in the Rachel Morgan series. This series never disappoints, I thoroughly enjoyed it.



Next I need to re-read some Harry Potter to get ready for the movie. Plus we visited Harry Pottery World today for my daughter's birthday and I'm really in the mood. And mmmm, that butterbeer is delicious!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm currently reading:



The latest in the Garrett, P.I. series. The Garrett character is a bit more introspective in this book than in the previous 12 books. It picks up the story after he has been "retired" for a year or so and getting into a rut. So far I am enjoying it, but I'm a fan of the series.

Mike


----------



## Harry Shannon

Just finished "Savages" by Don Winslow, and started "The Kind One."


----------



## JCBeam

Just finished  and have
started


----------



## RobertMarda

I just started reading Powerless: The Synthesis by Jason Letts.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Harry Shannon said:


> Just finished "Savages" by Don Winslow, and started "The Kind One."


I really liked his Neal Carey series, but haven't read an of his other works. Yet.

Mike


----------



## Joel Arnold

I finished reading King's *Blockade Billy* a few days ago, and am now reading Sun Tzu's *The Art of War*.


----------



## Blodwyn

This is always a fun one.

Ebooks: I am currently reading Powerless, A Synthesis. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003OQUOFI?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003OQUOFI I met the author on these boards, and I am enjoying it very much.

Hardcover and paperback:

In the morning, I start with Dewey the Library Cat, because life is stressful and I want to start with an adorable animal. http://www.amazon.com/Dewey-Small-Town-Library-Touched-ebook/dp/B001FA0O8M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1289439283&sr=1-1

In the evening, I'm ready for something more difficult, so I am reading And a Hard Rain Fell http://www.amazon.com/hard-rain-fell-20th-Anniversary/dp/1402210353/ref=sr_1_cc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1289439364&sr=1-1-catcorr, a story of a soldier in Vietnam. It's gut wrenching. But I think everyone should read it, to have a sense of what soldiers go through and what they give up for their country, whether they necessarily agree with the cause or not.

How about you?


----------



## Blodwyn

oh, thanks! *blush* I didn't see this thread.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It was a couple of pages back. . . .  But it never really completely goes away!


----------



## Blodwyn

Ann in Arlington said:


> It was a couple of pages back. . . . But it never really completely goes away!


Yeah, now that I think about it, it feels pretty silly to not realize this already would exist on a books forum. *more blushing*


----------



## hsuthard

I just finished The Alchemist for the Book Klub. A quick, but powerful read.



Now I'm reading the Lost Art of Gratitude:


And I still need to find time to re-read some Harry Potter.


----------



## mlewis78

I started reading Pillars of the Earth (Ken Follett) last night.  (First time reading it.)


----------



## MLPMom

I just started _Girl With The Dragon Tattoo_ by Steig. I am only about 2% in but I really hope it gets better. This is the first book in a long time I actually feel asleep reading....at 7 o'clock at night.


----------



## Indy

I just finished The Entire and The Rose series by Kay Kenyon.  It was unputdownable.  I was slightly distressed that the final 10 percent or so of the last book made me cry.  Until that point, I hadn't realized that I was so invested in what happened to the characters.


----------



## 911jason

MLPMom said:


> I just started _Girl With The Dragon Tattoo_ by Steig. I am only about 2% in but I really hope it gets better. This is the first book in a long time I actually feel asleep reading....at 7 o'clock at night.


That's how I'm feeling right now about Grisham's newest _The Confession_! I'm about 25% in and still pretty bored. I loved his early work, but haven't bothered with any of his for a few years. Now I think I know why... =(


----------



## LaRita

I'm reading


Working my way through the series.


----------



## MLPMom

911jason said:


> That's how I'm feeling right now about Grisham's newest _The Confession_! I'm about 25% in and still pretty bored. I loved his early work, but haven't bothered with any of his for a few years. Now I think I know why... =(


I think I might have to stop reading it and come back to it when I have a better attitude, lol. Right now I would rather be doing housework than reading that book and...lets face it, that should NOT be the case!


----------



## hsuthard

MLPMom said:


> I think I might have to stop reading it and come back to it when I have a better attitude, lol. Right now I would rather be doing housework than reading that book and...lets face it, that should NOT be the case!


LOL!! I *need* to find more books like that. My house is a mess!


----------



## HelenSmith

I'm reading The Scar by China Mieville.


----------



## drenee

The Darcys & The Bingleys by Marsha Altman.
deb


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I'm reading the DTB version of


----------



## MichelleR

unknown2cherubim said:


> I'm reading the DTB version of


Totally creeped me out!


----------



## PraiseGod13

MLPMom said:


> I just started _Girl With The Dragon Tattoo_ by Steig. I am only about 2% in but I really hope it gets better. This is the first book in a long time I actually feel asleep reading....at 7 o'clock at night.


When I first got this book at the library.... the librarian said, "All I'm going to say is, Don't give up on this book... it was hard for me to get into but I'm so glad I stuck with it!!" And, it wasn't easy for me to get into either.... but I stuck with it.... and now I've read all three books twice and am ready to read them again. Granted... it might just not be the right time for you to read them now.... or you might never enjoy them... we're all different. Just thought I would tell you the advice I was given that sure helped me because I love this series. Great literature? Probably not.... and I'm sure that being translated into English had to affect the writing style. But, I will continue to recommend these three books because I love reading them!


----------



## PraiseGod13

I have read so many recommendations on KBs for this Jack Reacher (the main character) series.... so I've finally gotten to it on my lengthy TBR list and I'm so glad I did! I just finished: 
 And have gone right on into the second in the series: 

I now join the ranks of those recommending this series!!


----------



## JCBeam

Just finished  which was a fantastic! About to start  based on a KB member's comments in this thread I believe.

Juanita


----------



## monkeyluis

I finished The Weight of Blood a couple of days ago. Now I'm reading Flaming Dove, which I'm absolutely loving.


----------



## Guest

Blodwyn said:


> oh, thanks! *blush* I didn't see this thread.


Good try, Blodwyn. I appreciate it!


----------



## rsullivan9597

Currently reading....

1 - Way of Kings
2 - Hunger Games
3 - The Gift of Fury (free right now on Kindle and by an author here on Kindle Boards)


I'm really enjoying all three - Hunger Games probably the most...though I've "put it aside" for several reading sessiosn because I'm intriqued where Gift of Fury is going.  A warning...Gift has many typos etc - but don't let this put you off - They are a new author who self publishes but don't let that detract from the story and characters which is really quite good - besides - its free - so don't complain.  The bottom line is it is an entertaining read.  Just don't go "Grammar Nazi" on it


----------



## Joel Arnold

I just finished reading Mary Anna Evans' *Offerings*. It's a wonderful collection of 3 short stories. Loved it!

Currently I'm reading some feller named David McAfee's *Grubs*!


----------



## rsullivan9597

mlewis78 said:


> I started reading Pillars of the Earth (Ken Follett) last night. (First time reading it.)


Great book -hope you enjoy - I usually don't go for "thick books" but this one moved so fast - I loved it and hope you do too.


----------



## jbh13md

I'm currently reading "The Skrayling Tree" and its making me wish, not for the first time, that Michael Moorcock's books were easier to get a hold of.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

MichelleR said:


> Totally creeped me out!


I am going to assume that's a recommendation.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I am reading Room and it is an AMAZING book. I find it fascinating, disturbing, funny and sad all at the same time. I have never read a book told from a 5 year old's perspective well, not an adult book anyway). I am mesmerized. This is one of those rare books that will stick with me for a very, very long time.


----------



## Paul Clayton

I recently read The Unvanquished by Faulkner.  Now I'm into The Black Arrow, by Robert Louis Stevenson, the unabridged version.  A little challenging, but fun.  Then I have a Hemmingway (True at First Light) on my shelf I bought in the uses book store, then on to Follett's World Without End.  It's all good!


----------



## Luke King

I'm reading Final Settlement by Linda Davies. It's okay, but not the sort of thing I would usually read.

I usually read crime or science fiction.


----------



## Aravis60

I'm reading


----------



## Addie

Luvmy4brats said:


> I am reading Room and it is an AMAZING book. I find it fascinating, disturbing, funny and sad all at the same time. I have never read a book told from a 5 year old's perspective well, not an adult book anyway). I am mesmerized. This is one of those rare books that will stick with me for a very, very long time.


I'm going to download this book. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## 5711

Just finished _*The Miracle Inspector*_ by Helen Smith, who you may know from these boards. Good stuff. If Patricia Highsmith wrote dystopian fiction but had more of a sense of humor, it might be something like this. I'll read more from her.

Also, just started _*Matterhorn*_, which so far reads like _Naked and the Dead_ but in Vietnam. Promising so far.


----------



## DYB

I just finished David Liss' "A Conspiracy of Paper" and loved it! An excellent 18th Century London mystery about murders, suicides, crime lords, prostitutes and the stock market. Beautifully written, with some great characters and many twists and turns that kept me guessing until the next-to-last chapter. I will definitely be reading the others in the series about Benjamin Weaver (the main character); at Amazon the follow-ups have a higher rating than this first installment, so I have high hopes!


----------



## Jaberwocky

I'm reading The Outlander by Diana Gabaldon.  I am about half-way through it, and have already decided to read her entire collection.  

This is my first Kindle book!


----------



## MLPMom

PraiseGod13 said:


> When I first got this book at the library.... the librarian said, "All I'm going to say is, Don't give up on this book... it was hard for me to get into but I'm so glad I stuck with it!!" And, it wasn't easy for me to get into either.... but I stuck with it.... and now I've read all three books twice and am ready to read them again. Granted... it might just not be the right time for you to read them now.... or you might never enjoy them... we're all different. Just thought I would tell you the advice I was given that sure helped me because I love this series. Great literature? Probably not.... and I'm sure that being translated into English had to affect the writing style. But, I will continue to recommend these three books because I love reading them!


Thank you for that! I know I need to read them, or at least I really want to give it a good try so I thought maybe now wasn't the right time for me.

So....I decided I needed some Roarke time and started [/i]Holiday In Death[/i] and then _Midnight in Death_. Maybe reading something fun will get me back in the mood to try again on this series. I already purchased them all so I should at least give them a try.


----------



## lindnet

MLPMom said:


> Thank you for that! I know I need to read them, or at least I really want to give it a good try so I thought maybe now wasn't the right time for me.
> 
> So....I decided I needed some Roarke time and started [/i]Holiday In Death[/i] and then _Midnight in Death_. Maybe reading something fun will get me back in the mood to try again on this series. I already purchased them all so I should at least give them a try.


I have to second PG13's comments on the first book in this series. I gave up on it the first time I tried reading it. But after reading more comments about how good it was, I tried again and pushed past the dry first part. Boy, am I glad I did. I ended up with the series in DTBs and I made sure I told all of the friends that I shared them with to "stick with it past that first part". We all really enjoyed the books.


----------



## VictoriaP

Plucked from the neverending TBR pile...just finished Angie Fox's The Accidental Demon Slayer:



Wickedly funny, with plenty of laugh out loud bits and an utterly absurd plot. Genre is a little tough on this one--paranormal romance/chick lit/cozy mystery? LMAO Who can resist a talking Jack Russell terrier and a grandma biker gang/witch coven?

I picked it up as a freebie months back, and liked it well enough to buy the sequel already...never mind the eighty books waiting that I'm supposed to be getting through.


----------



## kindleworm

Just finished Light Of Eidon, which was a great read!  Just started A Proper Pursuit.


----------



## talleylynn

I just finished reading *The Dirty Parts of the Bible * by Sam Torode. It's a unique coming of age story that is, at times, laugh out loud funny (and I'm not a laugh out loud person). It's a light, quick read that has its moments of seriousness. And the best part, it's only $.99.


----------



## monkeyluis

Bleekness said:


> From November, just started reading a spin off novel based in the world established in "30 Days of Night."
> Now, _those_ are vampires. Not the...  not even going to mention the names...


What is it called?


----------



## stormhawk

I bought a book so I could read a free book ... even though the author says the second (free) book in the series is standalone, I gotta read them in order. Two chapters in, and I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Currently involved in CS Marks' Elfhunter (TBR list for over a year!) and some research books that were free on Kindle about the Black Plague in Medieval England.  I was surprised and pleased to find so many reference and research books not only on Kindle but also free.  Just wanted to come here and let everyone know that there are tons of free research books out there in case they didn't already know.


----------



## LauraB

Finished:
Les Miserables and the Book of Night Women, now reading The White Queen.


----------



## Guest

I've always wanted to read Les Miserables.


----------



## Sunset

I'm reading Loose Lips Sink Ships, which is a comedy about a ridiculously disastrous teenage relationship. The story is hilarious and I'm having a blast!


----------



## Michael Crane

This could be one of the funniest books I've read in a long, LONG time.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Moonlight Mile, Dennis Lehane


----------



## LaRita

Because we watched the movie last week, I'm reading _Charlie Wilson's War_.

Fascinating, if disturbing.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

_Catalyst_, by Laurie Halse Anderson (author of _Speak_)

Okay, okay, I've decided I _really_ like YA.


----------



## mlewis78

Still reading Pillars of the Earth, but have put it aside temporarily to read an ebook that became available from my library list, *Kristin Lavransdatter *by Sigrid Undset. It's a 3-book trilogy that is very over-priced now, now that Penguin is setting the price for ebooks.



I also need to pick up from the library a book I've been on waiting list for. It's Eric Foner's *The Fiery Trial - Abraham Lincoln and Slavery*.


----------



## LauraB

foreverjuly said:


> I've always wanted to read Les Miserables.


I read the Rose translation, I've given up on several other translations in the past, but I was able to do this one. And I liked it.


----------



## DYB

I've started "Still Life" by Louise Penny.  So far so good...though I'm still in the first chapter.


----------



## Holly A Hook

Right now, I'm finishing up the Pendragon series.  I'm about halfway through the ninth book and hope to start the last one by the end of the month.  I've been working through it for a long time.


----------



## JCPhelps

I just started Sight Unseen by Budd Hopkins and Carol Rainey for the Kindle Obsessed Book Club.  I'm not very far into it so I can't say if I'm going to like it or not yet.  Still reading though so that's a good sign.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm reading Imago: A Warrior's Tale by indie author, Lorna Suzuki. I'm about 50 pages into it and am loving it. This series has developed quite a following, and the author has landed a movie deal for the book! Pre-production meetings start in December.


----------



## Victorine

I'm still reading



I swear, I really need to set aside more time to read. It's a great book! 

Vicki


----------



## SimonWood

Sunset said:


> I'm reading Loose Lips Sink Ships, which is a comedy about a ridiculously disastrous teenage relationship. The story is hilarious and I'm having a blast!


Grear cover. 

I'm reading the later Stephen J Cannell's Three Shirt Deal. It's a crime story about Shane Scully investigating a case about a railroaded murder. What starts out as a simple case becomes complicated. It's an interesting story so far with some eye opening stuff about big money giveaway sweepstakes.


----------



## chefsuzyq

I'm reading Boob Tube by Mark and Lesleyann Coker, it was recently a kindle freebie, I'm about 20% into it, so far it's pretty good. I'm on a chick lit kick recently--I also read Cool Beans by Erynn Magnum, it was also a freebie a few weeks ago.


----------



## DYB

I just finished "Still Life" by Louise Penny. At first I wasn't really sure what to make of it; it's not your typical cozy mystery. There's not a whole lot of investigating going on, to be frank. Mostly it's about the lives of the people affected by the murder. But it grew on me because Penny created really compelling characters. And Inspector Gamache is great. I'm not sure the big denouement was entirely believable though. The murderer's behavior once unmasked did not entirely reflect his/her behavior up to that point. I'm not sure anyone could have put on an act that good for 50 years! And Penny's constant wordplay and "cleverness" went from very amusing to eye-rolling annoying to an assault on the senses. It stopped serving any narrative purpose very early on and became a way for her to show off her "brilliance."  But still it's a worthy read.


----------



## Joel Arnold

I'm reading Agatha Christie's 'The Murder in the Library.' (Miss Marple!)


----------



## hsuthard

VictoriaP said:


> Plucked from the neverending TBR pile...just finished Angie Fox's The Accidental Demon Slayer:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that review, it's moving up to the top of my TBR pile.
> 
> I just finished these two:
> 
> and the sequel
> 
> Now reading:
> 
> Wickedly funny, with plenty of laugh out loud bits and an utterly absurd plot. Genre is a little tough on this one--paranormal romance/chick lit/cozy mystery? LMAO Who can resist a talking Jack Russell terrier and a grandma biker gang/witch coven?
> 
> I picked it up as a freebie months back, and liked it well enough to buy the sequel already...never mind the eighty books waiting that I'm supposed to be getting through.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've decided it's time to re-read Harry Potter. . .so I just finished _Harry Potter and the Philospher's Stone_ and am ready to begin _Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets_.

Oh, and this time through I'm reading them in the original _British_ English.


----------



## DYB

Ann in Arlington said:


> I've decided it's time to re-read Harry Potter. . .so I just finished _Harry Potter and the Philospher's Stone_ and am ready to begin _Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets_.
> 
> Oh, and this time through I'm reading them in the original _British_ English.


I've read "Harry Potter" in the original language also. I love being bilingual. The original just flows so much better. Things definitely get lost in translation!


----------



## RobertMarda

I am currently reading 

The Time Hunters by Carl Ashmore, Mel Comley, and Henryk Szor


----------



## monkeyluis

I just finished Flaming Dove by KB's very own Daniel Arenson.  Man that was such a good book.  I'm trying to get my wife to read it because I was quoting the book to her so much.

Not sure what I'll move on too next.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*In memory of my Dad, I'm reading two WWII books, on which the TV series The Pacific  was based (in part):*

_*With the Old Breed at Peleliu and Okinawa by Eugene Sledge*_​


and

_*Helmet for My Pillow by Robert Leckie*_

​*I started the first book (by Sledge) and have been floored by its simple elegance.*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Tracey

Just finished



Although this was a good book, I found it a bit scary and wondered why it was actually still on the shelves. Some of it really is a handbook to terrorism....well that's my opinion anyway. I just found it a bit confronting I suppose.

I started



and love it so far!!!


----------



## MichelleR

Just finished:


----------



## hsuthard

MichelleR said:


> Just finished:


I worked the book fair booth at Barnes & Noble today for my daughter's school and stared at that book across the aisle all afternoon! What did you think? I'm kicking myself now for not picking it up and reading it while I was there.


----------



## MichelleR

hsuthard said:


> I worked the book fair booth at Barnes & Noble today for my daughter's school and stared at that book across the aisle all afternoon! What did you think? I'm kicking myself now for not picking it up and reading it while I was there.


I loved it. I suppose I have to point out that I'm of a political mindset that coincides with -- well, you get it. But I would have loved it anyhow. The book is a father talking to his daughters, telling them all the wonderful things they are, and talking about others who share those traits. The illustrations show the girls and as each person is discussed, that person as a child stands next to the girls until you see children of all races standing together. Great illustrations.


----------



## stormhawk

Tracey said:


> Just finished
> 
> 
> 
> Although this was a good book, I found it a bit scary and wondered why it was actually still on the shelves. Some of it really is a handbook to terrorism....well that's my opinion anyway. I just found it a bit confronting I suppose.


I really like Don Brown's Naval Justice Series. They are scary, but mainly because they are based on the terrorists' playbook, rather than giving them new ideas. If books like this are responsible for giving ideas, then Tom Clancy is responsible for plots to fly planes into government buildings ... (and The Lone Gunmen (X-Files Spin Off) for flying planes into the WTC particularly (in the pilot episode, which aired in the Spring of 2001)).


----------



## Tracey

> I really like Don Brown's Naval Justice Series. They are scary, but mainly because they are based on the terrorists' playbook, rather than giving them new ideas. If books like this are responsible for giving ideas, then Tom Clancy is responsible for plots to fly planes into government buildings ... (and The Lone Gunmen (X-Files Spin Off) for flying planes into the WTC particularly (in the pilot episode, which aired in the Spring of 2001)).


Don't get me wrong I enjoyed it. As for Tom Clancy, I have no idea because I have never read any of his books.

I just think that driving trucks into the middle of Philly and detonating nuclear devices is a bit much, especially in this day and age. It just didn't sit right with me, but like I said, it is just my opinion.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I got this several days ago and am enjoying it a lot. Crider is one of my favorite authors, and I'll get anything of his that gets put on the Kindle (except the Westerns  ):



From Amazon:

"The Nighttime is the Right Time is a collection of short fiction from the author of the popular Sheriff Dan Rhodes series. In these 11 previously published tales, we meet a detective who also happens to be a werewolf; investigate two separate missing-animal cases; tag along with series characters Carl Burns (the amateur-sleuth English teacher) and Dan Rhodes; watch Elvis Presley hunting a vampire; and check out a handful of other interesting puzzles. Crider is a very smooth writer: his prose is always lively, and his characters are always fun to hang around with. (His fans will notice that a couple of the stories here are much harder-edged than usual; he can be quite dark, when he wants to be.) A must read for fans of mystery, and darker fantasy tales."

Mike


----------



## blackdog

Almost halfway through McCullough's excellent book on the Panama Canal. A 3rd of the book is about the French attempt to build the canal, all the mistakes, horrific problems, intrigues etc. I'm now at the part where the Americans are about to take over, with all those interesting personalities like Teddy Roosevelt, senators Morgan en Hanna etc.
When it comes to historical pieces McCullough never disappoints.


----------



## MrMiracle

The only fiction that I've had the chance to read so far this year was The Thousand Sons.

This has really been more of a year of non-fiction for me, with much of it spent in the 600 section of the library.  I've been going through home repair/improvement, masonry, carpentry, cooking, and automotive like crazy.


----------



## garethmottram

Just finished The ask and the answer Great sequel to a stunning dystopian first novel. Ness uses an unusual style in the first person which really draws you in once you get used to it. Great fluctuating relationships and building tension kept me turning the pages despite having v. little reading time recently. The main baddie is brilliantly drawn and v. persuasive in his arguments despite being a monster!


----------



## garethmottram

Just started Mockingjay - the third in a fantastic, Y/A dystopian series that is doing tremedously well. I was bowled over by the first one - such a fantastic twist on a near-future, gladiatorial action/adventure and so much more. I am hoping this one hits me just as hard but I doubt the main focus of the arena will be returning so we'll see...

PS - Anyone know how I insert a book cover link for these books?


----------



## Harry Shannon

Dennis Lehane's "Moonlight Mile," and it has really taken off, great story.


----------



## Joel Arnold

I just finished Harry Shannon's novella 'Behold the Child'. Loved it! Great stuff.


----------



## joanhallhovey

Just finished reading 'A Suspension of Mercy' by the late Patricia Highsmith.  I'd read nothing of hers except Strangers on a Train and now I've gone through most of her books.  An amazing writer.  I also purchased her book for writers sometime ago on 'Plotting and Writing Suspense Fiction, and learned a lot. So if you're a budding or even an established writer, you can't go wrong.  As I creative writing instructor, I recommend it to all my students.  
But back to 'A Suspension of Mercy'.  
Alicia Bartleby had died at least twenty time in Sydney's imagination: he was a thriller writer.  So when Alicia decided to take a trip to Brighton incognito, Sydney took the opportunity of doing some first-hand research into the sensations of a suspected wife-murderer.  
He even went to the lengths of burying a 'body'.  Old Mrs. Lilybanks, their neighbour, was torn between suspecting Sydney and liking him.  The police were in no such delemma. If Alicia didn't turn up soon, Sydney would be caught in a trap of his own making...

Patricia Highsmith, author of The Talented Mr. Ripley


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Harry Shannon said:


> Dennis Lehane's "Moonlight Mile," and it has really taken off, great story.


That's next on my list. I was just going to post that. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## MichelleR

Love Moonlight Mile, love all of Dennis Lehane's books.


----------



## CJ West

Just Finished THE EMPEROR'S TOMB - Steve Berry - thought this was a great exploration of Chinese culture and politics.

EVERY BITTER THING - Leighton Gage - Similar view into Brazil

Right now I'm reading DEAD LIFT by Rachel Brady - the best written of the three.

(These books all come out soon)

CJ


----------



## 5711

joanhallhovey said:


> Just finished reading 'A Suspension of Mercy' by the late Patricia Highsmith. I'd read nothing of hers except Strangers on a Train and now I've gone through most of her books. An amazing writer. I also purchased her book for writers sometime ago on 'Plotting and Writing Suspense Fiction, and learned a lot. So if you're a budding or even an established writer, you can't go wrong. As I creative writing instructor, I recommend it to all my students.
> But back to 'A Suspension of Mercy'.
> Alicia Bartleby had died at least twenty time in Sydney's imagination: he was a thriller writer. So when Alicia decided to take a trip to Brighton incognito, Sydney took the opportunity of doing some first-hand research into the sensations of a suspected wife-murderer.
> He even went to the lengths of burying a 'body'. Old Mrs. Lilybanks, their neighbour, was torn between suspecting Sydney and liking him. The police were in no such delemma. If Alicia didn't turn up soon, Sydney would be caught in a trap of his own making...
> 
> Patricia Highsmith, author of The Talented Mr. Ripley


Joan, amen to that about Patricia Highsmith. Every writer should read her to see how she does it. Her characters aren't likeable enough for some, but for me it doesn't matter because they're drawn so well and drive the story. Great writer.


----------



## HelenSmith

Steve Anderson, since you caught my eye with your Patricia Highsmith references, I have picked up a copy of your book, The Losing Role.

Have you read any biographies of Highsmith? I haven't. I have read some write-ups. By all accounts she was a nasty piece of work - hasn't put me off reading her books, though.


----------



## 13893

garethmottram said:


> Just started Mockingjay - the third in a fantastic, Y/A dystopian series that is doing tremedously well. I was bowled over by the first one - such a fantastic twist on a near-future, gladiatorial action/adventure and so much more. I am hoping this one hits me just as hard but I doubt the main focus of the arena will be returning so we'll see...
> 
> PS - Anyone know how I insert a book cover link for these books?


you can use the linkmaker at the top of any Kindleboards page, or you can copy and paste this code:



Code:


[url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/ASIN?tag=kbpst-20][IMG]IMGURL[/IMG][/url]

You'll need to replace the ASIN with the book's ASIN number from its Amazon page and replace IMGURL with the image url which you can find by right clicking on the book's image on its Amazon page.


----------



## tracylynn

.  I just finished ( 8pounds ) I'm reading Safely Home right now.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I recently finished former freebie










Really enjoyed it -- everyone who was anyone in the '60s and '70s shows up in one context or another, and it's incredibly detailed.

Now I'm reading:










Highly atmospheric and interesting -- this is bargain-priced; the author must have another book coming out.

And I dipped into my newly arrived:










Ooooh! So fun! Loaded with New Orleans spooky decadence. I'm rushing "Irene" a bit so I can get back to this one.


----------



## MLPMom

garethmottram said:


> Just started Mockingjay - the third in a fantastic, Y/A dystopian series that is doing tremedously well. I was bowled over by the first one - such a fantastic twist on a near-future, gladiatorial action/adventure and so much more. I am hoping this one hits me just as hard but I doubt the main focus of the arena will be returning so we'll see...
> 
> PS - Anyone know how I insert a book cover link for these books?


The link maker should help with that. 

http://www.kboards.com/link/


----------



## 5711

HelenSmith said:


> Steve Anderson, since you caught my eye with your Patricia Highsmith references, I have picked up a copy of your book, The Losing Role.
> 
> Have you read any biographies of Highsmith? I haven't. I have read some write-ups. By all accounts she was a nasty piece of work - hasn't put me off reading her books, though.


Thanks, Helen. I hope you enjoy the book. I've always meant to read more about Highsmith and have one of her biographies on my TBR list. She sounds definitely nasty. Here's a quote from Wikipedia:

"She was a mean, hard, cruel, unlovable, unloving person," said acquaintance Otto Penzler. "I could never penetrate how any human being could be that relentlessly ugly."

Yikes. Doesn't put me off reading her either though.


----------



## Steve Silkin

Steve Anderson said:


> "She was a mean, hard, cruel, unlovable, unloving person," said acquaintance Otto Penzler. "I could never penetrate how any human being could be that relentlessly ugly." Yikes. Doesn't put me off reading her either though.


i read the reviews of the latest biography, and i hadn't realized until then that she was a raging anti-semite. would i have enjoyed the books as much if i had known that? would i have even read them? highsmith was interviewed frequently over the years she was alive, and i often read those interviews in the 70s and 80s, and she didn't reveal her true nature. i wonder if she knew she wouldn't be commercially viable if she had? i still love the ripley books (although 'the boy who followed ripley' wasn't as strong as the others). they're great. and 'strangers on a train,' a masterpiece (or perhaps _the_ masterpiece) of the psychological thriller genre. but will i read more patricia highsmith? probably not. (you mentioned 'deep waters' ... i know it might be pointless to note because it might not be findable, but patrice leconte did an excellent film adaptation in the 1980s, 'eaux profondes,' with exquisite performances by isabelle huppert and jean trintignant. and i might also mention that wim wenders' 'american friend' with dennis hopper is a pretty good adaptation of 'ripley's game' that also includes elements of the second book in the series, 'ripley under ground.')


----------



## 5711

Steve Silkin said:


> i read the reviews of the latest biography, and i hadn't realized until then that she was a raging anti-semite. would i have enjoyed the books as much if i had known that? would i have even read them? highsmith was interviewed frequently over the years she was alive, and i often read those interviews in the 70s and 80s, and she didn't reveal her true nature. i wonder if she knew she wouldn't be commercially viable if she had? i still love the ripley books (although 'the boy who followed ripley' wasn't as strong as the others). they're great. and 'strangers on a train,' a masterpiece (or perhaps _the_ masterpiece) of the psychological thriller genre. but will i read more patricia highsmith? probably not. (you mentioned 'deep waters' ... i know it might be pointless to note because it might not be findable, but patrice leconte did an excellent film adaptation in the 1980s, 'eaux profondes,' with exquisite performances by isabelle huppert and jean trintignant. and i might also mention that wim wenders' 'american friend' with dennis hopper is a pretty good adaptation of 'ripley's game' that also includes elements of the second book in the series, 'ripley under ground.')


Good points, Steve. Didn't know about the anti-semite part -- and racist, and alcoholic, apparently. I wonder too if I would've enjoyed her as much if I had known. I'm surprised it didn't come through more in her writing, though I haven't read everything from her.

I have a soft spot for Wim Wenders' _Ripley_ version _American Friend_ from my days studying German. Filmed mostly in Hamburg, I think. Interesting to match that with what Werner Herzog did recently with _Bad Lieutenant: Port of Call New Orleans_. But I'm getting off books here. This ain't a film forum!


----------



## amira50

A Thousand Splendid Suns by Khaled Hosseini. It's a haunting novel that really got me hooked.


----------



## stormhawk

Tracey said:


> Don't get me wrong I enjoyed it. As for Tom Clancy, I have no idea because I have never read any of his books.
> 
> I just think that driving trucks into the middle of Philly and detonating nuclear devices is a bit much, especially in this day and age. It just didn't sit right with me, but like I said, it is just my opinion.


Regarding Don Brown ... in that case, think twice about reading the first four books of the series, the plots are very plausible. Clancy is good if you like a lot of technical description along with your story.

I especially didn't like the bit about Philadelphia. I would appreciate Philadelphia remaining quite boring and out of the way, please.


----------



## VictoriaP

Currently reading two books:

 

_The Last of the Demon Slayers_ by Angie Fox is the fourth of her Accidental Demon Slayers series. The first book was a riot, the rest have had funny moments, but don't have quite the same flavor as the first. Still good reads for the paranormal romance/urban fantasy crowd though.

And all are a lot lighter even in their darkest moments than _Unholy Ghosts_ by Stacia Kane. I'm actually reading this one in paper as I received it at a book conference. Dark dark dark urban fantasy; there's been quite a bit written on it as the heroine is somewhat controversial. Exceptional worldbuilding so far (about 50% done), has a creep factor that's got me turning on all the lights. Glad I'm not trying to read this one on the Kindle with only my Kandle for company. LOL


----------



## Tracey

> Regarding Don Brown ... in that case, think twice about reading the first four books of the series, the plots are very plausible. Clancy is good if you like a lot of technical description along with your story.
> 
> I especially didn't like the bit about Philadelphia. I would appreciate Philadelphia remaining quite boring and out of the way, please.


Don't worry I wasn't going to go read the other 4 books. I don't usually read those sort of books but I grabbed this one as a freebie.

Like I said earlier, I really didn't like the Philly part of the story - and I don't even live in the US! Although I would like to and have considered it  I do however have good friends that live in Jersey and one of them was born and bred in Philly.

Thanks for the feedback though.

I am reading Darkfever and OMG I knew everyone raved about them and said how good they were, but I am absolutely devouring this book. I think I may have to purchase the next few in the series......


----------



## VictoriaP

Tracey said:


> I am reading Darkfever and OMG I knew everyone raved about them and said how good they were, but I am absolutely devouring this book. I think I may have to purchase the next few in the series......


Bwahahaha! Another victim...I mean...terrific, another fan!

*cough cough*

Um....I'm sorry. Really. That series is SO impossibly addicting. The good news is the final book of this story arc is almost here! January can't come soon enough.


----------



## chilady1

Really good book....



Once finished - I will start on the next one in the series which is:


----------



## drenee

Audio version.

deb


----------



## Joel Arnold

I finally decided to tackle Ken Follett's *Pillars of the Earth*. I'm about a quarter of the way through, and am enjoying it!


----------



## Tracey

> Bwahahaha! Another victim...I mean...terrific, another fan!
> 
> *cough cough*
> 
> Um....I'm sorry. Really. That series is SO impossibly addicting. The good news is the final book of this story arc is almost here! January can't come soon enough.


lol Victoria...too funny.

I got it when it was free, it was on my wishlist, but snapped it up as a freebie. I knew that the last one was coming out shortly so glad I have started it now, cause by the time I get the next 3 then the 5th will be out and I can read it.

Then I think I will go back to my Kim Harrison books........


----------



## kindleworm

I am currently reading A Proper Pursuit, by Lynn Austin.  A light and very enjoyable read. Being from the Chicago area, the setting of 1890's Chicago has been very fun for me!


----------



## skyblue

I am reading THE DISTANT HOURS by Kate Morton. I loved her other novel, THE FORGOTTEN GARDEN.


----------



## Aravis60

skyblue said:


> I am reading THE DISTANT HOURS by Kate Morton. I loved her other novel, THE FORGOTTEN GARDEN.


I've really been wanting to read this. I loved both _The Forgotten Garden_ and _The House at Riverton_, but I've been thinking that I'd wait and see if the price came down any. The hardcover is less than a dollar more on Amazon.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm about 200 pages into the Imago: A Warrior's Tale fantasy novel by Lorna Suzuki. I started it a week ago, but I've been catching up on reading my stack of literary magazines at the same time. I'm just about at the halfway point, and am enjoying it immensely. Since this book will be made into a movie, I can't wait to see it come to the big screen.

Debra


----------



## KindleChickie

http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Good-Life-Bhaichand-Patel/dp/0670999024/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1290557302&sr=1-1

Chasing the Good Life


----------



## romac

Just started reading His Majesty's Dragon









I downloaded it for free when I first got my Kindle but just now got around to reading it. I really regret not giving it a shot sooner, because now I can't put it down.


----------



## Harry Shannon

I'm currently reading "Team of Rivals" by Doris Kearns Goodwin, and it is spectacular. She reminds me of my hero William Manchester in her command of the language and use of factual material for solid psychological insights into characters such as Abraham Lincoln and William Seward. Can't reccomend it highly enough for fans of biography.

Just finished "Moonlight Mile" by Dennis Lehane. Excellent read once it got going.

Next up? Probably "The Terror" by Dan Simmons.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harry, I merged your post with our existing "So What are You Reading" thread. . . . .

On topic: I'm about to start HP3 in the original for the 4th or 5th time. . . .first time in the original, however -- always before I read it in "American". 

Also reading _In the Shadow of the Ark_ in paper which is about the camp that sprung up around Noah's ark building site. . . .

And am about 87% through _A Strange Disappearance_ which is a 'classic' mystery by Anna Katharine Green. It was free. . . .not a bad story. . .girl goes missing. . .hunt to find her. . . .back story and scandal. . .takes place in late 19th or early 20th century NYC.


----------



## Selcien

I've been meaning to get around to trying something from Baen and now I finally have. 

A Hymn Before Battle. I'm only thirty pages or so into the book but it has managed to capture my interest, which was unexpected, with any luck it will be able to hold my interest until the end. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Indy

I'm currently on Girls Like Us.  Oh my god does it drag.  I'm so thrilled that it was a freebie and thus I have no regrets on spending money for it, but by golly I feel this compulsion to finish it so I can delete it.


----------



## stormhawk




----------



## Kindude_3

Been reading Dracula, and I just finished the sample of George W. Bush's new book. I'm picking up Christmas Carol as soon as I finish up on Dracula.


----------



## mlewis78

I finished DTB of Eric Foner's latest about Lincoln and slavery issue a few days ago and returned it to the library. I'm still reading *Kristin Lavransdatter* (Sigrid Undset - Penguin edition ebook from public library) in the 2nd of the 3 books in the set. Started *The Liberators* by Michael Hirsh, which is based on interviewers with veterans of WWII Europe who discovered the camps (NYPL ebook).


----------



## kari

Harry Shannon said:


> Dennis Lehane's "Moonlight Mile," and it has really taken off, great story.


I want to read that but $12.99?? Really?! These Kindle book prices are ridiculous. So far I've been refusing to pay over $9.99 for a Kindle book. Wonder how many I'll be able to read in the future if I stick with that? Geesh. When a digital version costs more than a paper version, it's just too much in my opinion.

Back on topic, let us know how you like the book when you finish. I'm adding it to my watch list.


----------



## joanhallhovey

I'm rereading Phantom of the Opera by Gaston Laroux, written in 1911.
Fascinating book, and author.


----------



## MLPMom

I am currently reading _Three to Get Deadly_ by Janet Evanovich. I have to say that this series (Stephanie Plum) came highly recommended here and when I tried the first book I wasn't really all that impressed but at the time I had purchased both the first and the second book for my Kindle so, months later after reading the first one, I decided to give the series a second try and I am so glad I did! The second book was even better and so far I am liking the third as well.

I love the humor in them. I think Lulu and Grandma M. are the best characters!


----------



## chilady1

I just finished...



Starting on the last in the series. I really have enjoyed all three books. Can't wait to see what Tana French writes next.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

PJ O'Rourke's "Don't Vote:  It Just Encourages The Bastards."  It's funny, and yet sad because it's so true. Sigh.


----------



## bordercollielady

Half  way  through  Vince  Flynn's Protect and Defend..  Interesting take on Iran and  their attempt to get Nuclear weapons.


----------



## kindleworm

I am reading Executive Privilege, by Phillip Margolin.  I am at 11% and am already hooked. I think I got this one for free awhile back.  Love those freebies!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I started this last night and I'm hooked. I don't know how I've missed this series all these years. But so far, excellent book


----------



## Jeff

Luvmy4brats said:


> I started this last night and I'm hooked. I don't know how I've missed this series all these years. But so far, excellent book


_The Clan of The Cave Bear_ is indeed a great read. I read it for the second time recently. The following books are disappointing. I have not her newest.


----------



## Harry Shannon

I've slipped into reading several different books on Kindle, plus Team of Rivals in hardcover, something I rarely do---so I can't even name them all, but a few are by authors here. Kind of confuses me, since I'm getting on in years


----------



## Walterrhein

I've been going through Raymond E. Feist's "Magician" (it's a set of two books...pretty good).  I've also been reading "Surely You Must be Joking Mr. Feynman!"


----------



## JennaAnderson

I belong to Goodreads.com and decided to count the number of books I read last year - without a Kindle - and compare it to the number read this year - with my Kindle. I have almost doubled the number of books read. 2009 = 13 2010 just finished my 23rd!! 

Amazing!!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just finished:



While this isn't among my top favorite Nero Wolfe novels, it does the job. I started reading it and drew a blank, then went and checked... I don't have this one in my DTB library! I'm sure I've read it, but don't remember any of it, it was like reading a new Wolfe book.

It's been available for the Kindle for a little while, but the publisher just reduced the price by over a dollar, so I sprang for it.

All that and a nice Introduction by Dean Koontz. What's not to like?

I thought I had found two typos, but it turns out they were references to pavilions at the 1938(?) World's Fair, pretty obscure to today's readers (but that's OK). Its formatting is excellent.

Mike


----------



## danfan

I am reading A Simple Amish Christmas .... it's very dull and predictable, and I am glad it was free.


----------



## danfan

chilady1 said:


> I just finished...
> 
> 
> 
> Starting on the last in the series. I really have enjoyed all three books. Can't wait to see what Tana French writes next.


I liked book 1 when I read it a few years ago, but not sure I want to spring $14.99 for the kindle eds of 2 & 3 when they are around $8 for the p-books!


----------



## 13893

[

Only a few chapters in, and I like it a lot!


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Night Kills, by John Lutz. Creepy, creepy, creepy!


----------



## Aravis60

I just finished 

but it was actually only Part 1. (I got it at the library)
Now I'm starting another library book: 

which, unfortunately, is not available for kindle.


----------



## DYB

Aravis60 said:


> Now I'm starting another library book:
> 
> which, unfortunately, is not available for kindle.


Let us know how it is! I've always loved the Zorro legend, but didn't like the original novel. I thought it was poorly written and very childish and simplistic. I'd love a more complex version of the tale!


----------



## Maxx

I recently started reading:



so far I am liking it.


----------



## Budo von Stahl

I'm reading Gary Hoover's Land of Nod and L.E. Buck's Last Wizard.


----------



## Aravis60

DYB said:


> Let us know how it is! I've always loved the Zorro legend, but didn't like the original novel. I thought it was poorly written and very childish and simplistic. I'd love a more complex version of the tale!


I'm not really all that familiar with the legend and haven't read the original, but I really like this book so far. I'm a fan of Allende, and actually picked up the book because she was the author.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Currently reading _The Ezekial _ Code (rather finishing it up) and alternately reading _the Passporter's Walt Disney World _ manual. The Ezekial Code is an amazing book full of interesting speculative fiction and one that I could have written myself... no offense... I mean that in a good way.
The Disney Manual is a must have for anyone planning a trip to Disney World. It's chock full of tips and maps and information that will keep the visitor from being completely overwhelmed by the sheer magic of the resort.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I found this, unfortunately not Kindle-ized, massive vampire book at the library:



I was mostly interested in the "Pre-Dracula" section, with stories published before Stoker's book. I'm not sure how many of the more modern ones I will get to before I have to return the book. It was interesting to see that the 19th century vampire was often female, and that several of the writers were as well.

A large reference section at the back lists every vampire story (not comics, games, or movies) published in English. That alone is worth it for anyone doing research.


----------



## mistyd107

Will finish today easily one of the best series I have ever read books 1-3 

will start book 4 immediately after


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I'm still working my way through The Witching Hour, and also reading:










Which is SO GOOD. I loved Middlemarch, don't know why it took me so long to read this.

And, from the library:










Because I liked Oryx and Crake so much. I can't put this one down!


----------



## blackcat

Just finished Fatherland - okay book, not one I would normally choose but would give it 4/5

Now reading Flowers for Algernon - a very good sci fi book (about half way through already and only started it this evening!)


----------



## Steve Silkin

interesting poems. a bit overcooked for my taste. he wrote them when he was young. i wonder what he thinks of them now?


----------



## VictoriaP

Just finished the latest In Death novella (released today), _Possession In Death_ from the anthology _The Other Side_. Excellent addition to the series--for those who read the latest book,


Spoiler



we get to see the cookout, which was the one thing that irritated me about where _Indulgence_ ended!


----------



## monkeyluis

Almost done with HHGTTG. Funny stuff.


----------



## Author Eyes

I'm almost finished with _Shanghai Girls_, by Lisa See. I have loved all the books I've read by Ms. See.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I am starting this tonight:


----------



## fancynancy

Just finished Glory In Death and I'm on to Immortal in Death next, the third in the JD Robb series.  I'm totally hooked.


----------



## VickiT

Just started:


----------



## Harry Shannon

Collusion by Irish noir author Stuart Neville. Great stuff.


----------



## Hair of the Dog

I just started Ba Jin's _Family_.










It is really resonating so far.


----------



## luvmy4brats

fancynancy said:


> Just finished Glory In Death and I'm on to Immortal in Death next, the third in the JD Robb series. I'm totally hooked.


BWAHAHAHA.... Got another one..


----------



## kindle_library

I'm reading Tears of Pearl by Tasha Alexander.


----------



## prairiesky

Well, I'm taking a break and reading Christmas stories: only Christmas.  It is definitely putting me in a holiday frame of mind.  So far:  Twas the Night by Hill, Holmes and Jenson,    Where Angels Go by Macomber and now reading Home for the Holidays by Macomber.  They are pretty predictable but I am enjoying them.


----------



## Tracey

Just finished Dark Fever and although I did love it and thought it was a great story and will read the others, I was a bit put off by the


Spoiler



death by sex Fae


.

I am so not a prude by any stretch of the imagination but I just didn't think that this had a place unless it sort of ties up a bit more in the other books.

Started Every Witch Way But Dead last night and am loving it so far. But I love Kim Harrison's books.


----------



## LarryEnright

I'm re-reading The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## MLPMom

I just finished _The Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet_ by Jamie Ford and LOVED it! I can tell it will be a story that will stick with me for a long time.

I was having a hard time deciding what to read next but I finally decided since the last in the Vampire Academy series comes out this month I better finish up the books I have so I started reading _Spirit Bound_ by Richelle Mead. I really like this series and it will be sad to see them end.


----------



## VictoriaP

Tracey said:


> Just finished Dark Fever and although I did love it and thought it was a great story and will read the others, I was a bit put off by the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> death by sex Fae
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I am so not a prude by any stretch of the imagination but I just didn't think that this had a place unless it sort of ties up a bit more in the other books.


Without going into detail--it's a critical part of the story arc as told over all five books (including the upcoming release in January).

One thing to understand about this series is unlike some authors (and even some of her earlier books), KMM put NOTHING into these by chance. If it's there, there's a reason for it. You may not see that reason within a given book, but it will become clear somewhere before the end of the last book of the set. This, BTW, is why those reading this series tend to be a bit obsessive over them--there's so much detail, so much foreshadowing, that it's easy to go a little crazy trying to put all the pieces together.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I have all of my reading lined up until March.  I am finishing up the existing "Sevenwaters" books to be ready for the next one in the series, "Seer of Sevenwaters", that is released next Tuesday.  After that, I will start the "Fever" series in anticipation of the last book coming out in January. Afther that, I will start the "Cave Bear" series in anticipation of the next one coming out in March.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

I'm reading Bram Stoker's Dracula -- or at least listening to on audiobook!

Strangely enough, my novel THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY was listed right next to it on the UK Thriller's top 100 this morning (#45 and 46). Spooky!


----------



## Candee15

prairiesky said:


> Well, I'm taking a break and reading Christmas stories: only Christmas. It is definitely putting me in a holiday frame of mind. So far: Twas the Night by Hill, Holmes and Jenson, Where Angels Go by Macomber and now reading Home for the Holidays by Macomber. They are pretty predictable but I am enjoying them.


I'm doing pretty much the same thing. I try always read Debbie Macomber's Christmas Angels books at this time of year (although I haven't yet this year. I just finished Twas the Night, too. Cute!


----------



## mistyd107

Candee15 said:


> I'm doing pretty much the same thing. I try always read Debbie Macomber's Christmas Angels books at this time of year (although I haven't yet this year. I just finished Twas the Night, too. Cute!


sorry if this is the wrong place, but what books are in the angel series?


----------



## Talia Jager

I'm in the middle of Clockwork Angel by Cassandra Clare.


----------



## Guest

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban...for the first time!


----------



## scottnicholson

Just finished an advance read of Debbi Mack's next Sam McRae book Least Wanted. If you enjoyed Identity Crisis, this is a leap forward in pacing, twists and cast of character. Look for it in January.

Scott Nicholson


----------



## Candee15

mistyd107 said:


> sorry if this is the wrong place, but what books are in the angel series?


I'm sure this is the RIGHT place since we all love books <g>.

Here are all the Christmas Angels stories I know about:

Angels Everywhere (includes A Season of Angels and Touched by Angels in one book.)
The Trouble With Angels
Angels at Christmas (includes Those Christmas Angels and Where Angels Go)

Such fun books!!! I love to reread them!!!


----------



## DYB

foreverjuly said:


> Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban...for the first time!


This, to me, was the turning point in the series from kiddie books to much more grown up fantasy. In many ways it remains my favorite in the series.


----------



## HelenSmith

I just re-read Loitering with Intent by Muriel Spark in paperback.

I'm reading Galaxy at War by John Fitch V in ebook format.


----------



## Dave Dykema

DYB said:


> This, to me, was the turning point in the series from kiddie books to much more grown up fantasy. In many ways it remains my favorite in the series.


I agree about the turning point. It remains to be seen if it stays my favorite when I reread all of them (something I'd like to do soon).

Yikes, that's a daunting task!


----------



## londonwriter

I'm currently reading Zola's Germinal - really enjoying it.


----------



## Herzwords

Reading the Jay Z book Decoded. What an amazing book and so important to the Hip Hop culture. It's making me go back and listen not only to his songs again, but to so many other songs that helped to raise so many of us. Anyone else reading it?


----------



## jbh13md

Herzwords said:


> Reading the Jay Z book Decoded. What an amazing book and so important to the Hip Hop culture. It's making me go back and listen not only to his songs again, but to so many other songs that helped to raise so many of us. Anyone else reading it?


I might. Is it pretty comprehensive when it comes to his discography? My problem with some books on hip hop (the one I'm thinking of right now is The Wu-Tang Manual) is that they are sometimes very brief.


----------



## Amyshojai

Just read/reviewed 4 pet care books for Petco recommendations. Those interested in a GORGEOUS coffee table book that packs great info in terrific formatting for choosing the best doggy match, check out The Dog Selector (Barron's Educational Series). It's spectacular. I've never rated a book this high before. 

On the fiction side, just finished James Rollins "Map of Bones" on my Kindle. Action packed...


----------



## mlewis78

My library ebook, *Kristin Lavransdatter* (trilogy) expired this morning and I was far from finished with it. I got on the waiting list for it again and there is one person ahead of me. I just purchased Edmund Morris's new book, Colonel Roosevelt and will read that next. Price has just dropped from 17.29 to 9.99, so I bought it.


----------



## DYB

I just finished David Morrell's "The Brotherhood of the Rose."  Hmm....  Perhaps the plot summaries on Amazon ruined it for me: after all, they do give away a major plot point that happens 2/3 into the novel.  So a lot of the suspense was ruined.  Why the publisher would give away such a significant development is beyond me.  I also found it a bit psychologically simplistic.  But it did keep me turning the pages.  I'm not sure I will read the rest of the trilogy, though.  The story seems to have ended here.


----------



## SteveCamp

The Book of Totally Useless Information by Donal Vorhees


----------



## Lori Devoti

Okay, started something new! I'm ready Kelley Armstrong's Waking the Witch. I love the Women of the Underworld series, but in general like the Paige books the best. This one is Savannah's point of view and I'm liking it a lot so far too.

I'm also on the writer side reading The Literary Enneagram: Characters from the Inside Out.

I love breaking down what makes characters tick. 

Lori


----------



## Amyshojai

Just started ENDURANCE (Kilborn). Already a chiller. Good stuff!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Endurance is on my TBR list... along with Titanic 2012, Wired Kingdom, Paul Levine's books, etc.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Currently reading~


----------



## Maxx

I'm currently listening to:



and I am enjoying it.


----------



## RobertMarda

I am currently reading

Elfhunter by C S Marks
and Dragonsong by Anne McCaffrey


----------



## melissaj323

Trying to read Christmas books this month:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just started this on Kindle: 

And am about 4/5 of the way through _HP and the Goblet of Fire_ . . . . re-reading the whole series in the British versions. . . .


----------



## chilady1

Ann in Arlington said:


> And am about 4/5 of the way through _HP and the Goblet of Fire_ . . . . re-reading the whole series in the British versions. . . .


Ann...is there a difference in content between HP American and HP British? Just curious as I never heard there was any type of difference.


----------



## LaRita

Currently reading _1632_ by Eric Flint. Not in the Kindle store, but got it free at Baen Books. Interesting so far.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

chilady1 said:


> Ann...is there a difference in content between HP American and HP British? Just curious as I never heard there was any type of difference.


Spelling. Some slang or other word usage. Like instead of studying they're 'revising'. Nothing major I've noticed. . . . .


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just started this on Kindle:
> 
> And am about 4/5 of the way through _HP and the Goblet of Fire_ . . . . re-reading the whole series in the British versions. . . .


Oooo, I just love Kate Atkinson's Jackson Brody. So funny and so well written. I hope you enjoy this.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I'm reading










I bought it when someone here helpfully pointed out a bargain price (it's up to $9.99 again now). So interesting! I only had a fuzzy sense of the Napoleonic Wars before, and the characters of everyone involved are drawn very vividly-- so vividly that I wonder how much authorial liberty was taken in assuming what people thought, but it seems, at least, plausible.

Right now I'm at the point where Napoleon is rounding third base and heading for Waterloo. I rather expect things not to go well for him there.


----------



## Candee15

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Currently reading~


Oh, please give me your review! I never read vampire books, but a friend of mine just raved about this book and said it's fabulous and I would love it.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Thalia the Muse said:


> Right now I'm at the point where Napoleon is rounding third base and heading for Waterloo. I rather expect things not to go well for him there.


I heard things went just wonderful for him there. He bought ice cream, went swimming, and it's not like he had any surprises during the actual battle...


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Candee15 said:


> Oh, please give me your review! I never read vampire books, but a friend of mine just raved about this book and said it's fabulous and I would love it.


Well, I read this ages ago so I can confirm that it is indeed fabulous. I'm not sure what genre you usually read or what you're looking for in a novel. I would probably classify this one as sensual, macabre, and full of soul searching. Have you seen the movie? It was good but the book is just so much better.

Dawn


----------



## tedmcardle

Lots of good suggestions in here, thanks.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

> I heard things went just wonderful for him there. He bought ice cream, went swimming, and it's not like he had any surprises during the actual battle...


The name DOES suggest a theme park with water slides, doesn't it?


----------



## stormhawk

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince - J.K. Rowling

(as far as I'm aware the differences between the British and Americans have to do with spelling and word choice (jumper is an American Sweater and might be made in muted colours, etc.)


----------



## Taborcarn

Finished a bunch of books recently:
     

Currently reading:
 and


----------



## Neekeebee

Finishing up , Book 2 of the Riyria series. Really glad I found this series, which never would have happened if Book 2 hadn't been free a while back.

My only complaint is that reading these is interfering with my plan to read Christmas books this month!

N


----------



## Eilene

I just finished reading *The Book Thief* last night. I did NOT want it to end. It was the best book I ever read. I could not stop crying!!!
I just started reading *NO GOOD DEED* It is good so far...but I really miss The Book Thief!!! Any suggestions for some books that totally knock your socks off?


----------



## FrankZubek

I'm finally reading Sebastian Faulks DEVIL MAY CARE    the new James Bond novel that came out 2008

Just on chapter 3 but it's good so far


----------



## gina1230

Halfway through Guilty Pleasures by Laurell K. Hamilton.  It's the first book in the Anita Blake series.  Looking forward to Book 2, Laughing Corpse.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Eilene said:


> I just finished reading *The Book Thief* last night. I did NOT want it to end. It was the best book I ever read. I could not stop crying!!!
> I just started reading *NO GOOD DEED* It is good so far...but I really miss The Book Thief!!! Any suggestions for some books that totally knock your socks off?


*The Book Thief* took me a while to get over too.. It was one of the best books I've read in the past few years and got me started on reading about different aspects of WWII.

Try *Boy in the Striped Pajamas*. It's not quite as good as *The Book Thief*, but I think you'll like it.


----------



## donna callea

I just finished "Room" by Emma Donoghue.  It's so well written (in the voice of a five-year-old boy held captive with his mother) that it took my breath away.  It's one of those novels that stays with you.


----------



## Eilene

Luvmy4brats said:


> *The Book Thief* took me a while to get over too.. It was one of the best books I've read in the past few years and got me started on reading about different aspects of WWII.
> 
> Try *Boy in the Striped Pajamas*. It's not quite as good as *The Book Thief*, but I think you'll like it.


Thanks...I'll check it out.


----------



## Lyndl

Currently reading *Hero of 1,000 years * by Christine E Schulze


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm not the voracious speed reader that most (?) here are. I am making my way through *Pillars of the Earth*. I am reading more post Kindle than pre.


----------



## SteveCamp

I just finished a 99 center called Four Years from Home.

It's an off-beat kind of mystery about a kid who's forced by his siblings to find out what became of their youngest brother. It's an easy read. I did it in four sessions, but I'm a slow reader. It's definitely worth a look. I saw on the FB page for it http://www.facebook.com/pages/Four-Years-from-Home/164187136945690
that all proceeds are going to Alzheimers. That's pretty nice, too.


----------



## Maker

World without End by Ken Follett. I'm loving it although those 950 pages sure are intimidating.


----------



## Candee15

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Well, I read this ages ago so I can confirm that it is indeed fabulous. I'm not sure what genre you usually read or what you're looking for in a novel. I would probably classify this one as sensual, macabre, and full of soul searching. Have you seen the movie? It was good but the book is just so much better.
> 
> Dawn


No, I've never seen the movie...and I don't normally read vampire books. Yet, my friend raved and raved about this book for ME to read. Hmmm. I don't like scary or gory, but I'm intrigued by this recommendation. Would YOU not even knowing me but knowing the book say it's terrifying or gory enough to keep a scaredy-cat awake at night?


----------



## JackNolte

Just finished The Good Thief by Hannah Tinti.  Great read, very Dickens-esque.


----------



## cdstedman

I just finnished rereading "Ender's Game" Love the book and have to dig it out at least once a year.


----------



## pearledgar

I am almost finished with Someone Knows My Name by Lawrence Hill...have kleenex ready.  I don't want to put it down, but will be sad when I finish it...AMAZING book!


----------



## Cardinal

I am currently reading the Stephanie Plum series and just started Twelve Sharp.



Stehanie Plum was recommended while I was reading the Jaine Austen Mysteries. I love this series; the first book is:

This Pen For Hire

Before that I read the Hannah Swenson Mysteries. The first book is currently on sale for eighty-eight cents:


----------



## Ty Johnston

Currently reading _A Tale of Two Cities_ on my Kindle and the paperback of _Reaper's Gale_, book 7 of the Malazan epic fantasy series.


----------



## Dave Dykema

Candee15 said:


> No, I've never seen the movie...and I don't normally read vampire books. Yet, my friend raved and raved about this book for ME to read. Hmmm. I don't like scary or gory, but I'm intrigued by this recommendation. Would YOU not even knowing me but knowing the book say it's terrifying or gory enough to keep a scaredy-cat awake at night?


I read it quite a while ago, but I don't really remember it being scary or gory.


----------



## chilady1

Maker said:


> World without End by Ken Follett. I'm loving it although those 950 pages sure are intimidating.


Yeah but 950 pages on a Kindle is SO different than lugging 950 pages around, your just carrying the Kindle. This is one of my favorite things about the Kindle - especially as it relates to really large books.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

It's so true! I'm reading The Witching Hour (and have been for weeks) -- I could never carry this around in book form. I wish, wish, wish they'd Kindleize A Suitable Boy, which I want very much to reread; the paperback was so unwieldy that I can't face dealing with it again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm working my way through Harry Potter again. . .Currently about 1/5 of the way through Order of the Phoenix.  Big thick book.  Kindle version would be way better.


----------



## zwarbles

Currently reading  "Saving Max" by Antoinette van Heugten and enjoying it.


----------



## WestofMars

I've got three going right now, which is one too many. MJ Rose's The Halo Effect, Melody Lane's Rock Me, and Reginald McKnight's He Sleeps. I'd like to finish Melody's book tonight and review it. It's a fun read.


----------



## Candee15

Dave Dykema said:


> I read it quite a while ago, but I don't really remember it being scary or gory.


Thanks! I'm putting it on my TBR list on my Kindle.

I just started The Innocents Abroad by Mark Twain. This is a very different type author/read for me, but I've read such great reviews on it.


----------



## LaRita

Rereading _New York_ by Edward Rutherfurd. I wish his back list was on Kindle. It's winter, the perfect time to curl up with an absorbing saga.


----------



## drenee

LaRita said:


> Rereading _New York_ by Edward Rutherfurd. I wish his back list was on Kindle. It's winter, the perfect time to curl up with an absorbing saga.


This has been on my TBR for quite a while. Let me know how you like it.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just finished *The Clan of the Cave Bear*



and I'm getting ready to start *Galileo's Daughter* for the Quasi-Official Reading Game


----------



## Maxx

I'm just getting ready to start listening to:


Number the Stars by Lois Lowry


----------



## drenee

Audio version.

deb


----------



## Harry Shannon

For some reason I've got a few going at once, rarely do that. Team of Rivals by Doris Kearns Goodwin, Collusion by Stuart Neville, Ghengis by Conn Iggulden, Volks Game, some Kindle authors from this board, etc. The Kindle has sped up my reading, and I tend to leave the hardcovers at home.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Just finished Bones by Jonathan Kellerman. Good plotting. Lots of red herrings. Only thing missing for me was the degree of "heat" between the protagonist and his love interest.


----------



## mistyd107

Just finished " The King & Queen of Perfect Normal" by KA Thompson.  absolutely LOVE this series can't wait for the next one. 
About to start "Borrowed Time" by Maureen Miller


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Just finished:



The above is the Kindle link but I borrowed a pbook from the library. Enlightening, stunningly written and heartbreaking.


----------



## 911jason

I'm 10% in to Tom Clancy's Dead or Alive... it was $14.99, but I figured that's about what I would have paid for the hardcover at Costco and he's one of my top 5 all-time favorite authors, so it's worth the splurge. Totally forgot what I was missing while he hadn't been writing... loving this book so far! Oh, and if it helps justify the purchase for anyone else, the book is 10,000+ locations, so it's big.


----------



## corkyb

Indulgence in Death  -- J D Robb aka Nora Roberts
Getting nothing done this weekend either.  I should have known better than to start this book so close to Christmas.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Now I've started this:


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Candee15 said:


> No, I've never seen the movie...and I don't normally read vampire books. Yet, my friend raved and raved about this book for ME to read. Hmmm. I don't like scary or gory, but I'm intrigued by this recommendation. Would YOU not even knowing me but knowing the book say it's terrifying or gory enough to keep a scaredy-cat awake at night?


No, I don't think it's terrifying or gory. I can only say that I enjoy novels that are a bit macabre and paranormal but I don't enjoy being frightened or reading about gore myself, so yes I'd recommend them (Anne Rice's entire vampire series) to a scaredy-cat. 

Dawn


----------



## VictoriaP

corkyb said:


> Indulgence in Death -- J D Robb aka Nora Roberts
> Getting nothing done this weekend either. I should have known better than to start this book so close to Christmas.


Oh yeah. Roarke is fabulous, but not good if you actually want to get anything done!

I have SIX books in process I should be reading. So what do I do? Start a seventh, because a friend is reading it and sent it to me as a Kindle gift tonight. That means I have to read it right now, right? 

 _Eternal Hunter_ by Cynthia Eden

50% done--it's excellent. Paranormal mystery/romance--very steamy. Like the cover's not a dead giveaway on that score! LOL But the plot (yes, there is one) is progressing nicely as well. The bad news is that it's almost 1 AM and while I managed to put it down for a break, I may have to finish this one tonight...with another 3000 locations to go. Aaaarggghhhh!


----------



## felicityheaton

I haven't had much time for reading this year because I spend pretty much all of my spare time writing paranormal romances and sci-fi romances but I have read the following:

Ashes of Midnight by Lara Adrian
Carpe Jugulum by Terry Pratchett
Eric by Terry Pratchett
Lover Awakened by J R Ward

The Iron Duke by Meljean Brook (Didn't like it so ended up skimming it to the end)

I'm sure I've read more than that, but can't remember off the top of my head. Next year, I'm planning to read more books by Lara Adrian, J R Ward, Sherrilyn Kenyon and Gena Showalter. I have a whole stack in my TBR pile. Just got to stop writing long enough to read some!

Felicity Heaton


----------



## Indy

I'm still in the Half-Orc series, book four, taking a break today for a bit to watch the snow flurries.  Oh, and I started reading some really weird stuff by Rachel Vincent: I read The Reaper last night in bed and My Soul To Lose this afternoon.  Both of those I got when they were free and now I'm debating, buy one of hers or wait a month and see if something else winds up free?  I know I'll probably buy all of them sooner or later, though.  Ah, how the free things hook me.

My work buddy with the nook has been taking notes whenever we talk books lately and may be talking herself into a kindle, as the family dynamics around borrowing a husband's nook are making her want her own gadget.
Well, that and the kindle itself.  

Let's see, what else.  OH yeah - I read a sample of book one in the Discworld series.  Lord help me, my credit card is about to start crying.


----------



## stormhawk

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - J.K. Rowling


----------



## MLPMom

VictoriaP said:


> Oh yeah. Roarke is fabulous, but not good if you actually want to get anything done!
> 
> I have SIX books in process I should be reading. So what do I do? Start a seventh, because a friend is reading it and sent it to me as a Kindle gift tonight. That means I have to read it right now, right?
> 
> _Eternal Hunter_ by Cynthia Eden
> 
> 50% done--it's excellent. Paranormal mystery/romance--very steamy. Like the cover's not a dead giveaway on that score! LOL But the plot (yes, there is one) is progressing nicely as well. The bad news is that it's almost 1 AM and while I managed to put it down for a break, I may have to finish this one tonight...with another 3000 locations to go. Aaaarggghhhh!


I just clicked on the link to take a look at it and it says I purchased it in June, lol. Obviously yet another book in my TBR pile I completely forgot about. 

I am currently going to give The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo another try and see if I can get into it. Wish me luck!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, it's just a couple more weeks for our 2010 "what are you reading list."  Hard to believe!  

I'm currently reading T.R. Reid's "The Healing of America" for my nonfiction book and rereading Lee Child's Reacher series--I finally got all of them on my Kindle..time to get rid of those paperbacks!

Betsy


----------



## WilliamM

glad to hear you like it so far..ive been on the fence about getting this one as i wasnt sure if he really wrote it or just threw his name on it for sales..he has a co-author named on on the cover ive never heard of


911jason said:


> I'm 10% in to Tom Clancy's Dead or Alive... it was $14.99, but I figured that's about what I would have paid for the hardcover at Costco and he's one of my top 5 all-time favorite authors, so it's worth the splurge. Totally forgot what I was missing while he hadn't been writing... loving this book so far! Oh, and if it helps justify the purchase for anyone else, the book is 10,000+ locations, so it's big.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I just finished Anne Rice's behemoth *The Witching Hour*, so I've started Vikram Chandra's behemoth *Sacred Games.* I'm also reading:










by Barry Unsworth, which is excellent so far ... it's down to only *$1.66* for Kindle!!! I bought it for $4.50 and thought that was a bargain.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just finished *Galileo's Daughter* by Dava Sobel (interesting, but rather dry)



And now I'm starting *I am Nujood, Age 10 and Divorced* by Nujood Ali


----------



## cargalmn

Luvmy4brats said:


> And now I'm starting *I am Nujood, Age 10 and Divorced* by Nujood Ali


I read this book last month - very absorbing, I really enjoyed it (though of course there were some parts I found *incredibly* difficult to read)...it was very thought-provoking. Enjoy!


----------



## Neekeebee

Trying to squeeze in a couple of Christmas books that I have been saving, I'm currently reading: .

I really want to re-read HP #7, but must admit the thought of having to hold that big book instead of my Kindle is holding me back.

N


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

As I often do, am reading 2 books at a time. Just finished The Tenth Circle, by Jodi Picault, because a book on writing recommended it as an excellent use of Prologue. I thought the Prologue was interesting, but more of a flash-forward than something that took place earlier in time, as most prologues do. Having said that, Picault did draw me right into the book (her specialty) with her engaging characters, all of them in some sort of trouble. Good book, well written and I recommend it, but don't think I'll read another Picault book for a while.

The other book I'm reading is High Hat Trumpet & Rhythm: the life and career of Valaida Snow. A Louis Armstrong contemporary, who also played trumpet, Valaida Snow traveled the world, got into lots of trouble whilst entertaining folks with her trumpeting, dancing and vocalizing. Amazing life, amazing story.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

wow, the Valaida Snow book sounds great! Love women who travel the world and get into trouble.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I finished: *I am Nujood, Age 10 and Divorced* by Nujood Ali



And I'm starting: *Practical Magic* by Alice Hoffman


----------



## VictoriaP

MLPMom said:


> I just clicked on the link to take a look at it and it says I purchased it in June, lol. Obviously yet another book in my TBR pile I completely forgot about.


LMAO! I know the feeling!

About 75% done with _Eternal Hunter_; my usual weird reading habits have kicked in again and I haven't progressed through the second half of the book as fast as the first. Still good though!


----------



## Layton Green

Reading Hyperion series by Dan Simmons.  amazing.


----------



## Aravis60

I'm about half-way throught The Book Thief 

I like it, but I am taking a little break. It isn't very uplifting reading, and I kind of need something a lighter right now.


----------



## Teinouji

I'm about to read every Louis L'Amour book via Kindle in 2011.


----------



## silenceiseverything

I'm about three chapters into The Cruelest Cut, which I got as a Kindle freebie a few weeks ago.



And I'm also re-reading The Spellman Files as my DTB.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Moving on to HP6: _HP and the Half-Blood Prince_ It's been very interesting the additional things I'm picking up this time through the series. . . .I'm definitely reading more slowly and paying closer attention -- even in the books I've read multiple times. This will only be my 3rd time through Half-Blood Prince; when I get to _Deathly Hallows_ it'll be my second time.

Also still working on When Will There Be Good News?: A Novel and The Man Who Loved Jane Austen which is a sort of paranormal romance -- I'm about 60% through. . .it's not bad, light and fluffly. I think it was free when I got it. . . . .


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I finished all of the *Sevenwaters series * for the second time and read *The Myth of Sanity * before starting the *Fever series*. Loved the *Sevenwaters series * as well as *The Myth of Sanity * and am really enjoying the first *Fever* book so far.


----------



## SimonWood

I'm finishing up David Peace's 1974 which is a dark and savage mystery that has left me depressed.  It's just grim.

I'm listening to Heather Graham's DUST TO DUST in the car.  It's a supernatural romance, I guess.  It's not bad.  The romance side slows the story down, but I'm intrigued to know where it's all going.


----------



## Anne Bradshaw

With it being the Christmas season, I'm making a special effort to read more from the Bible. I missed out on scripture during childhood, so am making up for it now. What an amazing book! So many people sacrificed so much (even their lives at times) to get this book to us. Seems rude, somehow, not to take advantage of their efforts.


----------



## LauraB

Finished The City & The City , and now reading The Book Thief  .


----------



## Cardinal

At the library I saw the new book about last year's Laker basketball season and grabbed it.



ETA: Phil Jackson has a Kindle.


----------



## 5711

SimonWood said:


> I'm finishing up David Peace's 1974 which is a dark and savage mystery that has left me depressed. It's just grim.


I've been watching the _Red Riding Trilogy_ movies based on David Peace's books that start with _1974_, and it makes me want to read the book but I thought it might be grim. All I can say is, I wouldn't want to be one of his main characters. Also, it makes me scared of Yorkshire. Hard to imagine it's the same guy who wrote _The Damned United_.

I'm about halfway through _Stettin Station_ by David Downing because I'm sucker for anything set in 1930s/40s. His series involves an Anglo-American longtime expat in Berlin who's a journalist but he also gets mixed up in espionage and mystery, mostly to hold out hope of protecting his son and girlfriend in a doomed Germany. The details are good and characters drawn well enough, but Downing frustrates me by introducing too many subplots with equal stakes. It's the same with this one, but I'm entertained.

Steve


----------



## luvmy4brats

I finished: *Practical Magic* by Alice Hoffman



I'm reading *Heat Wave* by Richard Castle


----------



## drenee

An Irish Country Christmas by Patrick Taylor. Audiobook.


That Holiday Feeling by Robyn Carr and others. I'm just reading the Robyn Carr part for now
deb


----------



## ice-9

This will probably be my last paper book for a little while, after I unwrap my very first Kindle Christmas morning.



A Splendid Exchange: How Trade Shaped the World


----------



## silenceiseverything

I've finished re-reading The Spellman Files and loved it just as much as I did the first time. I couldn't finish The Cruelest Cut because it was a bit too violent for me. Now I'm reading Going Bovine by Libba Bray in DTB.


----------



## stormhawk

Fans of the series have assured me that I need to read it before the HBO adaptation starts.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Steve Anderson said:


> I've been watching the _Red Riding Trilogy_ movies based on David Peace's books that start with _1974_, and it makes me want to read the book but I thought it might be grim. All I can say is, I wouldn't want to be one of his main characters. Also, it makes me scared of Yorkshire. Hard to imagine it's the same guy who wrote _The Damned United_.
> <snipped>
> Steve


The filmed _Red Riding_ was intense. My brother (who was visiting me) and I talked about it for days. I am also considering reading the books but I believe they are very grim and dark.

I've just started:



So far it is will well written and full of understated almost incidental menace.


----------



## chris.truscott

Currently reading State of Rebellion. 36% of the way through it. Enjoying it so far.

I've read a lot since loading the BlackBerry Kindle app in August and I've honestly enjoyed everything. Complete list: http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2010/12/what-i-read-on-kindle.html

The top honors of my list, however, go to Steve Anderson (for The Losing Role and Besserwisser) and James R. Benn (for the Billy Boyle series).

Anderson: http://www.stephenfanderson.com/Author_Steve_Anderson/Novels.html
Benn: http://www.amazon.com/James-R.-Benn/e/B001JP2NKA/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Cardinal said:


> At the library I saw the new book about last year's Laker basketball season and grabbed it.
> 
> snip
> 
> ETA: Phil Jackson has a Kindle.


Boo Lakers. Go Celtics. Shaq is here. Kobe stay home.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I finished: *Heat Wave* by Richard Castle



And now I'm starting: *Unbroken* by Laura Hillenbrand


----------



## Taborcarn

unknown2cherubim said:


> The filmed _Red Riding_ was intense. My brother (who was visiting me) and I talked about it for days. I am also considering reading the books but I believe they are very grim and dark.
> 
> I've just started:
> 
> 
> 
> So far it is will well written and full of understated almost incidental menace.


I'm currently listening to the audiobook of So Cold the River. I like it so far, but I have a feeling that I'd be enjoying it more if I was just reading the book. I think some of the suspense gets lost in the translation to audio.


----------



## mistyd107

just finished "Borrowed time" by Maureen Miller about to start "Call me Mrs Miracle"by Debbie Macomber


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I finished










And am reading










Which is excellent -- so well-written and richly textured, and the characters are compelling. It's also one of those books, though, where you know that Bad Things Are Going to Happen. At the point I've reached the character of a young Nazi "racial scientist" in occupied Czechoslovakia has been introduced, and inside his head is an unpleasant place to be.

And of course, I'm still plugging away at the behemoth Sacred Games. So long, so good, so full of Hindi obscenities to add to my vocabulary!


----------



## silenceiseverything

Finally finished Going Bovine after wanting to put it down for more than two days. I kept going in the hopes that it would get better, but it didn't. It was just one bloated, boring book. Now I'm reading Sacred by Dennis Lehane and can now find pleasure in reading again.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm still reading Colonel Roosevelt (now and then . . . been online too much) and have also started Aftershock by Robert Reich.


----------



## caseyf6

I just finished a book that my older daugher won on Goodreads-- You know when the men are gone. The author was at Ft. Hood when her husband deployed with First Cavalry (one of their many deployments), and the short stories are about the wives and Soldiers during that time. Fiction, but as a spouse of a Soldier who has been through deployments, I can tell you these stories are amazing.



I also finished Passions of the Dead -- good as always.  I love LJ Sellers' books.



The link maker is sooooo easy!!

My current book is Loose Ends, a Mary O'Reilly mystery, and I am thoroughly enjoying it so far.


----------



## derek alvah

Just finished this one...










Starting this one...


----------



## VickiT

Just finished:


Now reading:


Next:


Merry Christmas everyone. Here's wishing you all the best for the festive season and beyond.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## LarryEnright

I just finished Ghost Stories and Other Tales of Lansdowne and really enjoyed it. I saw Al perform one of the stories once and have since become good friends with him. One of the nice things is that each is marked as appropriate for children or adults and there is something there for everyone.


Larry


----------



## boydm

I'm reading Tell No One by Harlan Coben. Gripping read so far.


----------



## Cardinal

Music & Mayhem said:


> Boo Lakers. Go Celtics. Shaq is here. Kobe stay home.


Bring it on! 

I finished Finger Lickin' Fifteen and have petered out on this series. I have the next book and several of the short stories and have tried to start them but have no interest. I flick through the pages looking for my favorite character. I have really become frustrated with this series and am going to give it a rest.

The next two books I plan to read during the holidays:


----------



## JennaAnderson

I need to keep working on Jane Austen's Emma. I wanted to finish all the Austen titles in 2010. Emma is the last on the list and I am only about 20% done. (I read slow)

So there may not be any laundry and writing done today.  Ha ha


----------



## Dave Dykema

Cardinal said:


> Bring it on!
> 
> I finished Finger Lickin' Fifteen and have petered out on this series. I have the next book and several of the short stories and have tried to start them but have no interest. I flick through the pages looking for my favorite character. I have really become frustrated with this series and am going to give it a rest.


That doesn't bode well for me as I have 15, 16 and some of the fill-ins to go. I think it's time to end too. I hope it does soon.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I just finished the 4 available "*Fever*" series books. At the end of the 4th one, I actually said an expletive out loud. If you have read them, you will know why. Now I have to wait until January for the 5th one to come out so I will know what happened.

Currently reading "*Black for Remembrance*" and it is ok so far.


----------



## luvmy4brats

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I just finished the 4 available "*Fever*" series books. At the end of the 4th one, I actually said an expletive out loud. If you have read them, you will know why. Now I have to wait until January for the 5th one to come out so I will know what happened.
> 
> Currently reading "*Black for Remembrance*" and it is ok so far.


I think all of us said a few expletives at the end of Book 4.


----------



## Neekeebee

Recently finished , which was excellent. It's the first Silva book I've read and I plan to read more soon.

Now reading:  and HP#7.

N


----------



## SimonWood

I'm reading PATIENT ZERO by Jonathan Maberry.  it's a zombie-thriller that is more thriller than zombie tale.  It plays off terrorists developing zombies to destroy the west.  It's not bad so far.


----------



## LauraB

Physicks Book of Deliverance Dane
I'm about 25% into it, and like it so far. It is about a grad student studying US history and goes back to her Grandmothers home after her death and unravels a family history that may (I say may because I'm only 25% into the book) have a relative convicted of witchcraft.


----------



## silenceiseverything

I finished , which I liked, but it was still my least favorite of the Kenzie/Gennaro series.

I also just finished , which I thought was pretty great especially if you consider that I don't really read romances.

Now I'm going to start the DTB of .


----------



## Cardinal

Dave Dykema said:


> That doesn't bode well for me as I have 15, 16 and some of the fill-ins to go. I think it's time to end too. I hope it does soon.


I think you'll be okay; I read fifteen in a row and burnt out on the series. It does seem to me the characters are reset at the beginning of each book or after several books, and none of them have changed or matured over the course of the series.


----------



## Manley

I just finished the graphic novel Ghostopolis written and drawn by Doug Tennapel. My daughter and I loved it - very, very excellent. The perfect amount of humor and fantasy.

Also, finished Dennis Lehane's newest Kenzie novel called Moonlight Mile. This was also very good. I've grown attached to the characters over the years, and many say this might be the last book, but I hope not.


----------



## TheRiddler

Just finished:

Brilliant book, in the vein of Tolkien, or the Night Angel trilogy. Easy to get into, but well written epic fantasy, although possibly the ending felt a bit rushed - maybe could have done with being spread into 2 or 3 books.

Currently Reading:
 
I am really enjoying this book, and was different to the previous books I have read from the author. It's a great Sci-Fi Thriller, with an intruiging story.

Next to Read:


Heard some good reviews, so looking forward to see what the fuss is about


----------



## JackNolte

Reading Jeffrey Deaver's COLD MOON right now.










Good so far.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I finished: *Unbroken* by Laura Hillenbrand



And now I'm listening to: *A Christmas Carol* by Charles Dickens (narrated by Jim Dale)


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I'm reading Dog Eat Dog (in print) for a book discussion. I'm loving it so far. The characters are highly intriguing. 
L.J.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Luvmy4brats said:


> I finished: *Unbroken* by Laura Hillenbrand


What'd you think of Unbroken? I just got that for my mom for xmas (we both LOVED Seabiscuit, and Laura Hillenbrand's writing).

I just finished Anna and the French Kiss by Stephanie Perkins and would HIGHLY recommend. It's a Young Adult "rom com," in some ways, but it's really top-notch writing, and if you like Paris, that setting plays a huge part in the story.

Next up, Water for Elephants by Sara Gruen.

Kristan


----------



## Harry Shannon

Just started The Terror by Dan Simmons on my Kindle, after a slightly slow start it is terrific.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kristan Hoffman said:


> What'd you think of Unbroken? I just got that for my mom for xmas (we both LOVED Seabiscuit, and Laura Hillenbrand's writing).
> 
> Next up, Water for Elephants


I thought Unbroken was excellent. There are several chapters in the second half that were very difficult to read (emotionally) but they were worth it. I highly recommend this book.

Water for Elephants is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Luvmy4brats said:


> I thought Unbroken was excellent. There are several chapters in the second half that were very difficult to read (emotionally) but they were worth it. I highly recommend this book.
> 
> Water for Elephants is one of my all time favorites.


Awesome. That's so good to know! Thank you. 

Kristan


----------



## drenee

I loved Water for Elephants also. I have loaned out my paperback copy to at least a dozen people. It's one of the few books I ask them to return. 
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

drenee said:


> I loved Water for Elephants also. I have loaned out my paperback copy to at least a dozen people. It's one of the few books I ask them to return.
> deb


I loved that book. I just can't wait for the film version in 2011 with Robert Pattison and Christolph Waltz (from Ingloriius Basterds).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## luvmy4brats

Luvmy4brats said:


> And now I'm listening to: *A Christmas Carol* by Charles Dickens (narrated by Jim Dale)


Don't get me wrong, I LOVE Jim Dale, but listening to him read A Christmas Carol after all the times I've listened to Harry Potter is just weird. It's more like the cast of Harry Potter is putting on a play... I think next year I'm going to try a different version.


----------



## drenee

The Tim Curry version is awesome. It qas an Audible freebie last year. 
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Try the Patrick Stewart Reading -- I have it on CD and it's excellent.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I had to give up on the Jim Dale version... Just too distracting. Deb, thanks for reminding me about the Tim Curry version. I'd forgotten all about it. I switched to it last night. 

Ann, I love Patrick Stewart. I'll get his version next. Thanks!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ice-9

I just about finished the DTB version of
A Splendid Exchange: How Trade Shaped the World


...but had to cut it just a couple chapters short to start trying out my new Kindle 3, reading this:
Sylvianna


By the way, Sylvianna is being offered for free until Jan 21 on Smashwords with code EN72N


----------



## Eilene

I'm reading  and I am loving it!! It's very different for me...but I can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## Jeff

Eilene said:


> I'm reading "No Good Deed" http://www.amazon.com/NO-GOOD-DEED-ebook/dp/B003PPDB8K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293406058&sr=8-1
> This is an awesome book. I love it!
> 
> Sorry the pic is so large...I don't know how to make it smaller. Can anyone tell me? Thanks


Add "width=300" (or whatever width you want) after the opening IMG tag:
*[*img width=300]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51M0RgEZJzL._SS500_.jpg[/img]


----------



## silenceiseverything

I just finished the DTB version of Her Fearful Symmetry and really liked it. I thought it was a well-written spooky ghost story.



Now I'm starting an ARC of The Vyne which is a steampunk young-adult romance.


----------



## mlewis78

Luvmy4brats said:


> I had to give up on the Jim Dale version... Just too distracting. Deb, thanks for reminding me about the Tim Curry version. I'd forgotten all about it. I switched to it last night.
> 
> Ann, I love Patrick Stewart. I'll get his version next. Thanks!
> 
> Merry Christmas!


I'm listening to the 1951 George Minton movie (Alastair Sim is Scrooge) on my computer right now. This is so good that I can't listen to audiobook versions without wishing it was this version. I have the picture i a small window. I grew up on this one and it's one of the few films I've watched many, many times. Always makes me feel like Christmas.


----------



## Eilene

Jeff said:


> Add "width=300" (or whatever width you want) after the opening IMG tag:
> *[*img width=300]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51M0RgEZJzL._SS500_.jpg[/img]


Thank you! Do you know how to just put in the picture and have that as the link?


----------



## Aravis60

I just started


----------



## Harry Shannon

World War Z by Max Brooks. Interesting approach to the zombie novel, literate and so far surprisingly fresh, if a bit slow. May not be in the mood for this. I'm starting to get tempted to switch, perhaps to The Thousand Autumns of Jacob De Zoet by David Mitchell.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Yesterday I read - and HIGHLY recommend:


It's by KB's very own Jeff Hepple and it's wonderful! It basically takes place in the week from Christmas to New Year's so I wanted to read it during the same time period. It's a novella so it doesn't take long to read.... but it's a gem!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I am nearly through:



I got the pbook at Big Lots for $3.00. I love Lippman but find her series protagonist Tess Monaghan beyond irritating. This book of short stories only has three Monaghans. The title story, btw, is top notch and the rest are solid story-telling and easy reading.


----------



## 16205

Husband got me Breathless by Dean Koontz for Christmas.  Haven't cracked it open yet though.


----------



## theaatkinson

I totally dug The witching hour. It's the only book I ever threw down in frustration when I was finished because I didn't want it to end.

Now that's endorsement.

Can't read Anne Rice anymore, though. too many words. grin.

right now I'm reading
Draculas
Portal
Firefly Island
black gods war. 


enjoying them all


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I'm still plugging away at Sacred Games -- it's great, but there's just so MUCH of it!

I also started Michael Tolliver Lives, which is OK but not amazing. It was a free book when I got it, so I certainly don't feel cheated, but it's not as effervescent as the early Tales of the City books.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

In the middle of _*Helmet for My Pillow * _ by Robert Leckie

​
and just finished _*With the Old Breed on Peleliu and Okinawa*_ by Eugene Sledge(hammer)

​
These are the two books the miniseries _*The Pacific * _ is based on - that and a few other biogs for the third principle followed. They are outstanding works and perhaps the best in their class. The memory of both these heroes should be kept fast in our minds and hearts as we exchange holiday cheer, because these are the guys that made it possible (them and Christ and the Maccabees and Jerry Steinfield, if you're into Festivus).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

theapatra said:


> I totally dug The witching hour. It's the only book I ever threw down in frustration when I was finished because I didn't want it to end.


It doesn't. There are several books in that series although The Witching Hour is the best of the bunch.


----------



## DYB

AnelaBelladonna said:


> It doesn't. There are several books in that series although The Witching Hour is the best of the bunch.


Yeah, it's pretty much downhill from there. Although the third, "Taltos," is better than "Lasher," which is second. I stopped after that.


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish "call me Mrs Miracle" by Debbie Macomber

about to start:"Christmas letters" by Debbie Macomber


----------



## theaatkinson

AnelaBelladonna said:


> It doesn't. There are several books in that series although The Witching Hour is the best of the bunch.


yes, I know. I read them all, but at the time, it was the first in the series with a loooooong wait for more. grin


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Just finished Fluke by Christopher Moore. It was, like his books usually are, weirdly amusing, with well-drawn characters and great dialogue. It's set in Hawaii among whale researchers and quickly goes what would be over the top for a book that doesn't remain true to the world he creates.

I recommend it for a lot of laughs and a lot of learning about whales.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

Currently reading Beth Orsoff's "Romantically Challenged"
and
the latest issue of Mad Magazine (it's not just for kids anymore)


----------



## Jaasy

I am rereading "dreamfever" in preparation of the release of "Shadowfever"!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm about 1/3 through with Triumff: Her Majesty's Hero, by Dan Abnett. The author is trying to mix Terry Pratchett's writing style with Randall Garrett's Lord Darcy series. The premise is that instead of having Buccaneers and the Spanish Armada dueling it out in the 1580s, Queen Elizabeth married the King of Spain, and England and Spain have united ever since, and dominate the world in 2010. Because of, or in addition to this, magic is used and technology is stagnant; swords and sailing ships are still common. With that background, the title and the cover will give you the general idea, though they won't warn you about the constant barrage of puns! Some are very arcane and learned, some are on a third grade level, all tossed together with references to Shakespeare, Greek mythology, and modern popular culture. A lawman named Eastwoodho levels his huge blackpowder pistol at his foe and intones: "Dost thou feel opportune, knave?" The Amazon description suggests that this book is a lot like the Flashman series, but I don't see any resemblance beyond both involving heroic adventures (Flashman is a self-proclaimed poltroon, but he is heroic when he has to be).

Triumff is not the greatest, but I'm enjoying it. At this point I'm planning to give it a four star Amazon review. If the author writes more stories in this series, he'll probably improve, and that could be stellar! Truth-in-advertising requires that I say I actually prefer the similar setting of the Lord Darcy series (available in Kindle-readable format from webscriptions.net). But they are mysteries rather than swashbucklers, and the puns aren't as prolific (and groan-inducing).


----------



## VictoriaP

Almost halfway done with a Christmas present:



Murder mystery set in Depression-era Los Angeles. Definitely a change from the usual paranormal/urban fantasies I read so much of this year, but I've liked it so far!


----------



## Cindy416

I'm currently reading the third (I think) J.D. Robb "In Death" book. I'm trying to read through them slowly, or else I'll find myself buying a lot of books at once. Yikes!


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I'm reading The Hangman's Daughter (snagged when it was 99 cents). I like the period setting, but it looks like it might be turning into a formulaic mystery -- too early to be sure.

I also started The Red Badge of Courage -- thanks to whoever mentioned reading it here!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Now reading ...



So far it is intriguing.


----------



## KatieKlein

I'm wrapping up SPLENDOR (the last in The Luxe series by Anna Godbersen). My Amazon order just arrived, so my TBR pile runneth over (again).


----------



## Rob Alex

I loved Instant Healing by Serge Kind and Sex Magick.


----------



## VictoriaP

Cindy416 said:


> I'm currently reading the third (I think) J.D. Robb "In Death" book. I'm trying to read through them slowly, or else I'll find myself buying a lot of books at once. Yikes!


I bought them all just before the agency model kicked in...saved around $45 over today's prices by doing so, but 30+ books in the span of a day or two--OUCH!

I think they're best read a few at a time and savored. I didn't read them that way myself, mind you, but I tried.


----------



## Cindy416

VictoriaP said:


> I bought them all just before the agency model kicked in...saved around $45 over today's prices by doing so, but 30+ books in the span of a day or two--OUCH!
> 
> I think they're best read a few at a time and savored. I didn't read them that way myself, mind you, but I tried.


I'm reading one every three weeks or so, giving me a chance to read other books on my TBR list. I really do like the "In Death" series, though. I never was able to get into Nora Roberts' books, but this series is different than her other offerings that I've tried.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just finished my latest re-read of the Harry Potter series. . . just in time to go to the Wizarding World at Universal Studios, Orlando next week.

Have just started Wolf Hall: A Novel



Interestingly, it is lendable. . . . .


----------



## gina1230

Cindy416 said:


> I'm reading one every three weeks or so, giving me a chance to read other books on my TBR list. I really do like the "In Death" series, though. I never was able to get into Nora Roberts' books, but this series is different than her other offerings that I've tried.


This is what I do. I try to make them last, because if I ever catch up, well . . . I just can't think about that.


----------



## Rob Alex

Only one more day til this post has to be changed to what are you reading in 2011.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Tore through "Unbroken" by Lauren Hillenbrand, just brilliant writing. My wife got hooked as well. Top Notch.

Back to World War Z, biting off bits and pieces (pardon me  ) and going to check out some Kindle indies at the same time.


----------



## VictoriaP

gina1230 said:


> This is what I do. I try to make them last, because if I ever catch up, well . . . I just can't think about that.


Easy. You'll sit chewing your nails and checking off days on the calendar until the next release, along with the rest of us.  At least there's two a year.

After I managed to sleep through the release of the last novella--forgot until that afternoon--I made sure to program in the next release on my phone. It's already preordered, of course, but I need to remember to turn on Whispernet! LOL (It's Feb. 22nd, BTW--obsessed? Me? Maybe a little.) I just started a friend in on these this week, and she finished the first one tonight. She's champing at the bit to start the second one.

Finished _Death Was the Other Woman_, very good for the type of book it was. I'm actually thinking about rereading an In Death (not sure which one), but I really should start my KMM Fever reread, or at least finish one of the other four books I have in process.


----------



## Rob Alex

Right now I am reading 5 wishes by Gay Hendricks should finish it today so I can start a new book tomorrow on New Years Day.


----------



## Russell Brooks

I'm half way through _Lancelot's Lady_, by Cherish D'Angelo.


----------



## 911jason

Just starting:



The latest book in my favorite series from one of my top-5 favorite authors... the perfect book to start the new year! =)


----------



## stormhawk




----------



## LaFlamme

I've looked all over the place for James Hilton's "Lost Horizon" and can't come up with it anywhere in e-format. Hell, it's kind of hard to find in printed form, too. What's up with that?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The entire works of Hilton were available through Mobilereference series for $ 4.99 (I have it), but early last year the mobilereferences were removed from Amazon and re-released volume at a time and Hilton's was not among them, probabaly due to copyright issues. (Not public domain). The best you can do now is click on the paperbacks. (PS: Orwell and Rynd suffered the same fate - fortunately, I still have them).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## LaFlamme

Well, huh. That's mystifying. I expected the e world to be filthy with the likes of Lost Horizons. Now that I can't put my hands on it, I want to read it more than ever. Funny how that works.


----------



## Rob Alex

At the start of 2011 I am reading The Japanese Art of Reiki it is very interesting.


----------



## gregoryblackman

I know it's not 2010 ten anymore but Greg Bear's Hull Zero Three was the best I've read in awhile.


----------



## Guest

Finishing "King's Gold" by Michael Jecks and have just started G.K.Chesterton's Father Brown Mysteries.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Recently finished The Pale Mansion


----------



## Pamela Davis

Just finished reading the Travis McGee series by John D. MacDonald. I loved these books! So well-written with memorable characters and settings. These books were written from 1964-1984. Even though they are not contemporary to our time now, they are still intriguing and fun to read. Highly recommend.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Just finished Dennis Lehane's The Given Day. Fantastic book if you love early 20th century history (as I do). It's about an Irish cop in Boston and a black ball player from Tulsa, and culminates in the Boston police strike of 1919. Oh yeah, Babe Ruth makes several appearances ... as a Red Sox player!!


----------



## mlewis78

This the 2010 thread. Here's the current (2011) one:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73812.msg1201960.html#new


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

mlewis78 said:


> This the 2010 thread. Here's the current (2011) one: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73812.msg1201960.html#new


Hello Mel, just noticed you're a flutist ... I'm a trumpet player ... please don't hold it against me  Might you be interested in my New Orleans thriller about a crazed stalker obsessed with a flute soloist (Diva)? Hope you'll check it out on my author page ...

Should I now mosey over to the What who's reading 2011 page?


----------



## Cardinal

I'm reading the latest book in the Jaine Austen Mystery:



Love, love, love this series!


----------



## drenee

I have the first book in the Jaine Austen series.  I think I might make that my next read.  Thank you so much for the recommendation.
deb


----------

